# Journals of the Five: A Forgotten Realms Tale



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Just to start off with this is not my campaign, but the campaign of some friends of mine. The story takes place in the Forgotten Realms and begins on the date of 3rd day of Leaffall, 1372 DR. A fine time to be alive I wager. This is the first 3E game I have ever played in and it is mighty fun, I look forward to the game every week. We play on Fridays and have a good mix of characters, speaking of which. I will introduce the cast of characters:
Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun: This is my character, and an all around nice guy as you will see. He is a human warrior (Fighter 2/Ranger 1), well actually he prefers the term merc. He works for money and is a native of Amn, Muraan more precisely. But you will learn more about him in depth over he course of the story.

Kalaya “Kay”: Keep in mind I am not the DM, so this is all info I have gotten in game, but Kay is a halfling monk. She is in Amn tracking down the Zhentarim who killed her lover. She has MUCH personality, and says what she feels and rarely holds back. She may be small but she is heard.

Gruush: Another monk, but this time a half-orc, and a smart half-orc to boot. He still smells though but he is a good person for the most part. He is on the quiet side, and very loyal it seems. Other then that he is strong and reserved, and is usually able to keep his anger in check.

Karanaj Umian: A human, like Misha, but I am unsure of his origins. He is a sorcerer, with some emotional issues. He and Misha get along somewhat and Karanaj will also be doing posts, so you will learn more about him from his own mouth. He has his faults of course. But he still comes off as the “nice-guy” of the group.

Vallia: Vallia is the token elf of the group and a cleric to boot. She seems stuck up and very opinionated, and has a lot to say about everything. Maybe not everything, but she is hard to get along with at time. I like her, it should be noted that her player is also a Co-DM, and both DMs are doing a wonderful job. 

Now I will admit that since I am a player I do not know everything about the other players but I am sure the DM will pop on and explain the gaps I leave. Well enough with that, we must begin this story in earnest. I will be posting the first post today and hopefully I can get the other journal writers to do the same. Providing different points of view on their adventures.

Tokiwong

*Note:  I am porting these stories to the new boards for Tokiwong.*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

The Journal is From Karanaj, during his solo session. I am posting it for him, and it begins the story, well his part in the story anyway.  
Karanaj's First Journal Entry

I must admit at the start, I’m not very good at this, but as a new found hero, I think it is, at least a little bit, my duty to write down my tale for all those admirers out there. My name is Karanaj. Until a few days ago, I was just a simple traveler. Well, that’s not entirely true. The average traveler can’t use magic, and even among those that can, there are very few that do not require study to know how to use magic.

I have been on my own ever since my father lost his job, and wasn’t able to support all his children. My older brother and I were sent out of the house, and since we were complete opposites, we didn’t even consider traveling together. I eventually made it to a town of no particular mention, which is where I became the hero I am now. I saved a caravan bringing some rather expensive goods to the city for a small band of goblins. I remember quite well that the band consisted of five goblins, but I choose not to correct anyone on the number.

It was my first morning as a hero, and it began as any other morning. Jynx (that’s my cat and long time road companion) woke me up by licking at my face, and I gently put her back down on the floor. I got dressed for breakfast, and headed down to see what kind of slop they would serve today. The oatmeal wasn’t too terrible, and Jynx thoroughly enjoyed her milk. I noticed two men watching me, but I paid them no mind, since I was a hero after all. One of the men came over to my table, and I recognized him as Kathkallen, the man who had given me a finely crafted crossbow as a reward for saving the caravan. He invited me to come and sit with his associate, who I later learned was Bezzem.

They offered me a job of protecting their caravan to a nearby city, which I gladly accepted. I was glad to have something in the future for me. Kathkallen told me that we would leave the next morning, and that if I had need of any equipment, that I should find it immediately. I had nothing to buy, really, but I set out through the city to see if anything caught my eye. Little did I know....

About mid day, I was getting a little hungry again, and I saw a woman peddling fruit. I came over and asked to buy some, and she offered me an entire basket for nothing. I just took a few pieces from the basket and told her to keep the rest. Right about that time, I felt a small tug on my crossbow. I wheeled around to see a small lad trying to remove it from my belt. Now, being the optimist that I am, I simply took it off my belt, and showed it to the boy. I soon felt another tug, this time at my money pouch. I reached around, and caught the urchin trying to take my money. I first child kicked me quite squarely in the shin, and I let the other child go.

I was then approached by a beautiful elven woman. She had wonderful red hair, and green eyes. I had not seen such beautiful hair in quite some time; I knew then and there that I would be staying with her for the remainder of the day. She asked if I was alright, and, of course, there was nothing wrong with me. I quickly said that I was fine, and then began flirting with her.

I have always thought of myself as a sweet talker, but she seemed so very eager to..... I didn’t really know what, but she was warming up to me very nicely. She took me to a small shop where the man she apprenticed for sold his goods. She went into the back room, and brought forth and elderly elf. The elf’s name was Aust, and the girl’s name was Talindra, as I found out from Aust. Aust asked me if I was going on a trip with a man named Kathkallen, and I told him I was. The old man smiled, and said that that was what I was meant to do. I didn’t know what to think of that, but I’ve found that even those people that merely claim to see the future have a grain of truth in them. He produced a ring, and held it out, saying that if I were to ever see an elven girl in trouble, that I should help her. I promised him that I would (thought I was thinking of Talindra at the time), and he gave me the ring, which I recognized as a Ring of Protection. I thanked Aust as he was ushered back into the back room by Talindra. I stayed exactly where I was. I had no intent of leaving without that woman on my arm. She came out again, and asked me if I had need of anything before I left on my journey. I didn’t, of course, but I figured that the only way to get to know her was to walk and talk with her for a while.

We went to an alchemist’s shop. I flirted the entire way, Talindra’s arm hooked in mine, just as I had planned. We arrived at the shop, and after a short exchange between Gnome, Talindra, and myself I had bought two flasks of Alchemist’s Fire and two vials of acid for half the normal price. We took our leave of him, when he had to turn his attention to something happening in the back. I walked outside and stopped in the road. It was getting to be late afternoon, and I still wanted to talk with Talindra. I asked her to take us to the finest restaurant in town.

We arrived at the restaurant, and the owner was more than pleased to seat us at his restaurant. We sat, and I ordered a bottle of the finest elven wine. I was absolutely intent on making this evening perfect. We ordered our food, and Talindra even ordered something for Jynx. We had a most enjoyable meal, and I was really falling for the elf. I tried to pay, but she was so insistent, and one look into her deep green eyes, and I just couldn’t say no. She paid, and we began to walk to no where specific. She was a bit tipsy from the wine, and I didn’t even consider taking her back to my room, for fear of my conscience attacking me forever (oh, what little did I know....). I actually walked in the opposite direction of the inn I was staying at, but Talindra looked at me again with those eyes, and asked to go to my room. Again, I just couldn’t tell her no.

We finally reached my room, and I came in first. I was looking everywhere but at her. I noticed, though that she was checking the door and windows. I asked what she was doing, and she only produced a ring. She told me that it was a sign to her sister that I was accepted. She told me that her sister, Vallia, was going on a quest that could most likely kill her, if she did it alone. My heart sank faster and lower than I could ever imagine. I was hurt that she could and would act like she did. I told her as much, and all she did was kiss me. She told me that she truly did like me, and that she couldn’t very well leave right now. I had to turn my face quickly, so she couldn’t use those eyes on me once again. I had to refuse her offer. I had never met anyone that I loved so much that I couldn’t even sleep with them, for fear of making them something less to me, and the rest of the world. This beautiful woman was the first, and probably the last. I told her I couldn’t, and told her that she could have the bed. She didn’t understand why I didn’t take her offer, but she turned my head back to those eyes, and told me that I was not going to sleep on the floor. I couldn’t argue, and I tossed and turned until I finally fell asleep.

I awoke the next morning to see Talindra lying there on the floor, with the sun shining on her, making her look only that much more beautiful. I sat there until she woke up, simply staring at her, and feeling a slight bit of sadness. She woke up and saw the sadness in my face. I told her that I didn’t want to leave, but that I had already been committed to a job that I couldn’t get out of. She didn’t show any sign of sadness, which only served to make me worse. I dressed for breakfast, and we headed down together to eat. It was a most enjoyable breakfast, thanks to the company I had. We finished, and I began to set off at a very slow pace to the place where I was to meet Bezzem and Kathkallen. We arrived, all too soon for me. I could only look at her as I thought of what I was about to do. She gave me a long kiss, and I wish I could have stayed there forever, but I had to leave. I looked at my newfound love, and said my goodbye. It was a bit sad, but I felt as though I would see her again, so I felt some hope in that. I also had the ring she gave me, which I found allowed me to talk to communicate with her in my thoughts.

The caravan set off, and I kept my mind on business as best I could. It was hard, and I wanted so badly to turn around and go back, but I managed to keep myself focused. We got to a stopping place that night, and Bezzem took the first watch. Before we even managed to get to sleep, we heard Kathkallen yelling. He was being assaulted by a few men. Bezzem and I managed to fight off the five men, and escape with only a few scratches. Kathkallen was hurt more seriously, but he was still conscious, and he would heal by the next day. After that event, I slept quite shallowly, but still managed to get a good night’s rest. We made it to our destination the next day, when I was promptly paid. Kathkallen and Bezzem both thanked me for my help, and went about to sell their wares. I was once again alone in the city, except that this time I had a mission on my hands. I needed to find Vallia and see how I could help her on her quest.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Karanaj Journal Entry #1
I had spent the night in Athkatla, and I was feeling more rested, and less sad. I was feeling a bit anxious to find Vallia, so I headed down to the Watt, which was where I was most likely to meet her.

I arrived at the Watt to the sounds of commotion. A large crowd had appeared, and I safely assumed that that was where the ruckus was coming from. I pushed my way through the crowd, and I saw the last people I expected to see. It was Kathkallen and Bezzem again, and in the same bit of trouble that they had just gotten out of not half a day ago. I rushed to help them, and was joined by a half-orc monk, an acrobatic fighter, and Vallia (though I didn’t know who she was at the time). We easily thwarted the band of thieves, and the last one was being held by Vallia. The thug tried to get away, but was stopped by the self-proclaimed merc (I must admit, he seemed very convincing at first, but I can see through his braggart’s nature now a bit better).

We helped to settle Kathkallen and Bezzem down a bit, and received a job from him. He offered us a sum to protect him for a few evenings, and to find some contracts that an associate of his had lost (though the associate himself was lost as well). This was, of course, not enough for the “merc.” He haggled with Kathkallen until finally agreeing upon 300 gold pieces, I believe. We were also promised 150 gold pieces when we returned his associate Galliad or, at the very least, the contracts that he was carrying. We all agreed, and went about to introduce ourselves, since we were going to be working together, after all. There was “Burning Rose,” the merc who was supremely confident in himself, Gruush, the half-orc monk, Kayla, the halfling monk, and of course, Vallia, the elven cleric. Vallia recommended that we all split up to look for clues and supplies that might help us. I could tell she wanted to just get away from them, but I wasn’t about to say anything.

“Burning Rose,” or as we came to know him, Misha, went with Kayla, and Gruush went to see his master. Vallia quickly turned from the group after telling them her plan, and quickly linked her arm in mine. I was a bit surprised at first, but I don’t mind having a beautiful lady being a little bit forward (not that it really mattered. We both knew that nothing was going to happen between us). I could tell before we even got five steps away that I would not live this down for some time.

I enjoyed walking and talking with Vallia. It reminded me a lot of talking with Talindra, and I was glad to be reminded of her. We walked for a little ways, and happened upon a bar. Vallia was in working mode, and she asked me if I would go in there and try to get some information. I hadn’t the slightest clue what to do, put I had always heard that gold in the palm can loosen most any tongue. We went inside, and I ordered Vallia and me some Ale. She didn’t take very well too it, but she did make herself drink a bit of it. I paid the barkeep a sum vastly more than the cost of the drinks, and he was all too glad to tell me about someone who might know something about Galliad. The man’s name was Bernal, and the barkeep told me that he could be found in the bar of the inn that we were staying in.
We met up with the rest of our ragtag band, and found that they had learned the same thing we had. We set off toward the inn. When we reached there, I waited outside for a moment, then snuck in so no one would see me. I saw Vallia flirting with who I assumed was Bernal. She was doing a fairly good job, and I wondered if she had had experience before. She didn’t give me time to think about it. She told me that she wanted me to come get her out of her little charade (she had a ring just like the one that Talindra gave me). I came over and played angered husband, though I’m not sure how well I did. I guess it was pretty convincing, because Bernal ran out of there pretty quickly. I dragged Vallia out of the building, still playing my part. We waited outside for the rest of our group.

They came outside, and the halfling was apparently drunk; this didn’t help her keep in her choice thoughts about what I pretended to be. We decided that we would split into the same groups again, this time, Gruush came with Vallia and me. I wouldn’t let Kay’s comments go unchecked, however. I used a little magic push give Kay a good shove. She was already feeling sick, and I was hoping a little bit that she would loose her lunch while she was still sitting atop Misha’s shoulders. Kay simply fell to the ground, and promptly let go of the ale in her stomach. I chuckled a bit, but I think no one noticed. We left Misha to deal with Kay, who was now swearing up and down that she was hit by someone. 

We went to question one of Kathkallen’s buyers, while Misha and Kay went to see about one of the courtesans that Galliad was rumored to have left with. We found the man named Jazasari Arrasti, and asked him about Galliad. The man didn’t know much, but his scribe told us that Galliad had scheduled his appointment. The scribe also said that he had seen Galliad outside speaking with a courtesan just outside the building. The courtesan had recommended that he go to a place called the “Platinum” something. We decided to move on from there to find any sort of store that had “Platinum” in it. We heard someone auctioning off vanilla and went to investigate. When the auction was over, we went up to the man, and began to ask him what he knew about Galliad. The man either didn’t know anything, or didn’t feel like sharing. Either way, he didn’t respond to that, so we (meaning Gruush and I) moved on to threatening the man. The merchant began screaming, so we left before the Watch could act.

We moved into the financial district, and soon found the “Platinum Quill,” but it was closed for the evening. We headed back to the waft, where we were all supposed to meet. We all traveled back to the inn, where we kept good on our other duty of guarding Kathkallen. Gruush went upstairs and checked Kathkallen’s room while we all discussed going back to the Platinum Quill the next day. We were interrupted by an old crone. She offered to tell our fortunes, but before she could, she fell into a trance and told a bone chilling little riddle. I don’t remember what it was exactly. Something about second hand mages and thieves, and that we should go “where sight, and smell, and sound meet.” She promptly fainted, and Vallia and I helped her to the door, giving the old one money, even though she apparently didn’t remember any of what she had said. I felt that there was something to what she said, especially since she refused payment at first, insisting that she still needed to tell our fortunes. We had much to worry about, but that would last until the next day.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal
3rd day of Leaffall, 1372 DR

Sometimes I wonder just how much people control their own destiny. Today, I had an experience that, well, it felt like fate. After the events of the past few days, I had thought that I was doomed to be alone in this, but now……I don’t know. I have been haunting the Waft for days, looking for adventurous types to help me get the Jewel back, and I thought that I would never find anyone suitable. Of course, I’m still not sure I have.

I had decided to retrieve the Jewel of Amn on my own. None of the adventurers and mercenaries I had found had been suitable. Mostly human. they showed an appalling lack of manners and none of them had the good sense to take direction. I had finally decided that I could take a few Zhentarim on my own. After all, I am Vallia Woodshadow, daughter of Queen Amlaruil, ruler of the elves! Well, THAT didn’t work, it still sounds ridiculous. Trying to convince yourself of something never seems to work. 

I wish Aliya was here. She is the one who always takes the lead, I am just not meant for this. She always knows what to say, everyone loves her. It seems impossible that she has found her ma’sheira, but I suppose it must be true. And a human at that! What kind of name is Karanaj? Well, at least he will help me, I will not be alone. Grandfather seems to have made sure of that. I could hardly believe it when Aliya told me. I don’t’ know what that old man was thinking, telling him to “promise he would help an elven girl in need”. What kind of nonsense is that? Well, one can only hope that he is as taken with her as she is with him. I wouldn’t have been surprised if he didn’t ever seek me out at all. But I digress……

I was in the Waft today, gathering supplies, when I heard sounds of a scuffle. It is ridiculous, thieves in broad daylight, I don’t know what the locals are thinking. This doesn’t happen in elven cities. I wore my cloak with its hood up, not wishing to be seen, since I did not know if the Zhentarim had left the city. I did not want to become involved in the skirmish, however, the sheep in the marketplace merely stood by and watched, so I leapt to the poor man’s defense. A few others joined me, but I took little notice. Once the threat was finished, I had subdued one of the thieves, and once I had ascertained his motive, I began to take note of the others standing about.

A large half-orc dominated the scene, and had done a fairly good job intimidating the thieves, reducing the bloodshed. He was of particular interest to me, he seemed to be exactly what I sought. He gave his name to be Gruush. I immediately began to scheme how to convince him to assist me. When I glanced at the fellow next to him, I knew immediately that this must be Aliya’s Karanaj. She was right, he IS handsome, and I will give her that. Not my type of course, Aliya always did like the ones who were goody-goody. Still, he would serve my needs, and if he loves my sister as she loves him, I will at least try to see that he makes it back in one piece. 

I wrinkled my nose as I looked at the person near him. A halfling! Just what I need! Useless, lazy, halflings have never done anything useful. I just prayed I wouldn’t have to be saddled with one. And their constant prattling, it was enough to make me sick right there. I cannot even recall her name. Finally, I looked at the man who had fought so well at my side. Handsome and well built, it was obvious he thought a lot of himself. Burning Rose indeed. What kind of name is that? Pride goeth before a fall, but still……..I would not mind if I could convince him to come as well. As I was looking at him, the thief attempted to flee. Quickly, he flung a dagger in his direction. He must have held it ready, he could not have drawn that fast. I saw the look in his eyes, he wanted to kill the man, and he wanted his dagger to find its mark. Of course, he is but human, to kill is in their blood. Luckily the dagger did not find its mark, and the thief caught it in the leg. He was turned over to the Watch, and I turned my attention to the man I had just risked my life for. I noticed that Burning Rose had managed to loot the thieves’ bodies quite easily, and had pocketed the proceeds rather quickly. It made no difference to me, so I refused to lower myself to mention it.

He was a rich merchant, that was obvious, and he was very grateful. He admitted that the thieves had been after his trade goods, and said that he had been unable to sell them because his contracts had been stolen. I sympathized to an extent, but as I was about to leave, the others agreed to aid him in retrieving them. Thinking quickly, I decided to aid as well, wanting to observe this odd group, and see if it yielded anyone worthy to help me with my endeavor, though I doubted it. I accepted the merchant’s money, though truly I had little need of it. I did not wish to stand out by refusing to do so. 

I lowered my hood as the merchant spoke, and I did not see any of the others take undue notice of me. Perhaps they were surprised to see an elven woman, but they hid it well. Karanaj recognized me immediately, and immediately made himself known. To give credit where it is due, I do like him. I can see Aliya’s attraction. However, Misha, I could do without. His arrogance is only outclassed by his ignorance, it seems only fitting that he and the halfling have taken to each other. 

I tried to restrain myself and let others take the lead, but apparently there is not a leader in the bunch. Impatiently, I suggested a course of action, which was agreed upon. Karanaj and I took advantage of the time to shop and gather information. Burning Rose and the halfling went off together (they deserve each other, I say) and Gruush mumbled something about a mission for his monastery (A monk half-orc, you don’t see that every day.) During our shopping, we found that a porter named Bernal, whom the thieves had identified as the man who had hired them, is lazy, and often ends his day early, at the Silent Siren, drinking. I thought to myself, I would not have a hard time roughing him up for information, a lazy drunkard……just thinking of it makes me sick.

When the others returned, it appeared that they had gathered similar information, apparently this Bernal is well known for his vices. In addition, this Silent Siren was where the merchant, Kathkallen, was staying. Since we had been hired to protect him at night, it made sense to make our way there and question Bernal. I volunteered myself for the task. Karanaj waited outside, while Gruush took a seat near the door. Burning Rose and the halfling of course, took seats together. 

I made my way to Bernal, and proceeded to fawn over him. A little flattery told me what I wished to know, that he was hired by a woman named Anteashara, who had a wealthy patron in the city. I communicated with Karanaj, who came in as my jealous husband. He actually did rather well, and Bernal left faster than I would have thought possible for the disgustingly fat and drunken man. I made a mental note to wash vigorously that night, just being close to him made me feel dirty. Karanaj and I made our way outside, where we met with the others. The halfling, Kay, as Burning Rose so affectionately calls her, apparently cannot hold her ale, and was very tipsy. 

Burning Rose, or Misha as the halfling has named him, went back into the tavern to speak with the barkeep, and learned that the man who had the contracts, Galliad, had left with a blonde courtesan. I should have known. Men are so predictable. Misha felt it necessary to go to the Path of Silk Flowers, where the courtesans dwell. Personally, I think he had another reason in mind other than searching for Galliad. I wanted to track Galliad’s movements, and finally after much pointless arguing, decided it was easier and frankly more enjoyable for me, to let Misha and Kay go their own way. However, before we split, Karanaj, seeming as disgusted with Kay as I, used a little magic to knock her off Misha’s shoulders. We left amidst her cries of attack. I took Karanaj and Gruush, and we made for the Waft to see Jazasari Arrasti, who was supposed to purchase the goods from Kathkallen.

When we arrived at Arrasti’s pavilion, he was not in residence, but his scribe Omannar informed us that Galliad scheduled his appointment. Also, he talked to a female porter just outside, and Omannar overheard her recommend a business called the “Platinum” something or other. While we searched the Waft for a sign with ‘Platinum’ on it, we encountered a crowd surrounding a man auctioning vanilla. Once the auction ended, we attempted to question him. It ended badly when Gruush let his temper and his nature, get the better of him, and tried to threaten the merchant, who began to scream. We left quickly, before the Watch arrived. 

Having searched the Waft, we made our way to the Atrium, the financial square of the city. We found a shop called the “Platinum Quill” but it was unfortunately closed. We decided to return the following day, and made our way back to the Waft to seek Misha and Kay, as much as I would have preferred to leave them. We found them in the Waft, and Misha seemed strangely satisfied. I am sure he indulged his baser instincts in the Path of Silk Flowers, and I do not think he would be an asset to my quest, no matter how handsome or good with a sword.

As night began to fall, we returned to the Silent Siren to fulfill our promise to watch over the merchant. We shared what little information we had gleaned with him, and I had just began to relax somewhat when a strange old crone came in the door. She appeared to be the usually swindler, wishing to tell our fortunes. I let Misha deal with her, until he became too harsh, as I have come to expect. She appeared to faint, but spoke what sounded like a prophecy. When she awoke, she seemed to remember nothing of what she had said. She left soon thereafter, as I puzzled over the riddle.

“You seek a wizard who lives in the shadow of another wizard, and thieves who operate in the shadows of other thieves. The spirit of a man recently slain says you will find the wizard where sight meets sound and smell.”

The others retired, as did I, still mulling over the events of the day. I came to my room, to write in my journal, but I cannot seem to concentrate. There is…..something about Misha. I see something when I look at him, but…………..I do not know. I am tired, and tomorrow promises to be just as trying as today. Perhaps, unlike the others, I will merely see how things turn out. After all, I have all the time in the world.


*This date coincides with Karanaj's First Journal Entry and Misha's story which is still forthcoming.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

And of course Misha, the hero of this tale. Now his story too, can be told.  
Misha’s Journal Entry #1

Maybe it is something in the air, or the people, or maybe just because, but I love Amn. Born and raised in Muraan, I have Amn in my blood. I leave this place from time to time but I always come back and usually in worse company. You might be wondering who I am, Well, at least more than “me.” I am Misha Koldun, the best damn merc this side of Amn. Some know me as Burning Rose; that’s just a name I cooked up, admittedly not a good one but evocative. It’s very useful to keep the authorities off track if the need arises. Now, I am no a criminal; well, not anymore, not since my early days with the Shadow Thieves. I think I have learned a thing or two since then. You have to learn quickly on the streets, especially when you are the youngest of eight children, and smart to boot. But I was never one for playing by the rules or following the shepherd. I plot my own course. ‘Course where that has gotten me to at the moment is, well, only Selune knows, but I think I’m doomed. Maybe it’s her eyes, or her face.... wait, I’m getting ahead of myself now. Let me start at the beginning, before I start babbling like crazy.

Just a little about myself, in case any beautiful young approachable women read this masterpiece. I will describe myself as best as I can. First off, I am human; just a plain old human. I am a rather swarthy fellow, a deep hue of cinnamon with green eyes; some women think them charming. I have a sinewy build that comes from long days of travel and work, plus I take great pride in being physically active. I have wild dark-brown hair; I like it that way. Around my left ear I have three braids with twinkling colorful beads strewn upon the braids. Rather dashing I think; something I picked up on the road, though I’m not sure where or when, but I like it, as do the women. I am not too tall or short, just average I guess, but quick and strong and good with a sword. You have to be if you want to survive on the road for long and can’t rely on magic. All I need is my sword, my wits, Selune on my side, and a little luck. Thankfully, luck is one of my best skills. Anyway, back to my story.

Just a few days ago I was in the capitol of Amn, Athkatla, trying just to mind my business and lay low after a particularly harrowing encounter with some goblins as a guard for a merchant’s caravan. We came a long way from the Dales, but it felt good to be in Amn once more. Did I mention I love this place? Anyway, there I was in the Waft just minding my own business when I heard a large crash and saw some thugs accosting a merchant. Now I am not the noblest person, but I don’t like it when bad things happen to most likely good people, and besides the merchant looked wealthy, so of course I offered a helping hand. The thugs were ill prepared for my assistance and luckily a few others in the crowd offered there assistance; adventurous types, I bet. I dashed and leapt over a cart, rolling in the air and landing in a low strike that left one thug wounded and reaching for his entrails. A little cruel, but one can’t kill you if he is reaching for his own guts. I shouldn’t have gloated too long, though; the second thug cut me with his dagger across my arm. I returned the favor by making an upward strike, slashing my longsword across his chest. He went down as well.

The dust seemed to settle at that point. There was a thug down being held by some cloaked figure (well I know who she is now, but at the time I didn’t). As I was saying, the cloaked figure had the thug in check, and I went about my business of checking the bodies (Hey someone was going to do it; might as well be me). The group, as it seemed to become, clustered around the thug. They consisted of the merchant, who I would come to know as Kathkallen, a half-orc monk by the looks of his fighting style, a halfling female, also a monk, the cloaked figure, and a human with some magic ability. My first guess was right, a group of clueless adventurers. Figures. Like I said, every time I return to Amn it’s in worse company, but at least I was back in Amn. 

The party interrogated the thug, and I simply watched with my hand on my dagger tucked away in my sleeve. I didn’t like his look and was just hoping he would give me a reason to throw it. Thankfully, I didn’t have to wait long. He tried to go for an escape after the group tried to draw out any information he had. The dagger was quick from my hands and caught the thug in his leg; he didn’t get very far. Not my actual intent, but at least he wasn’t going anywhere for now. I gathered my dagger, and the cloaked figure was obviously seething with anger but I couldn’t tell since her hood hid her true features. 

It was about then that I decided that the merchant, Kathkallen, might be important, and important people have money. I offered my services at the woefully low price of 300 gold, with an additional 150 gold to be heaped upon me when my job was done. Of course, at this point introductions were in order and I am surprised I actually paid attention to their names. The half-orc monk was Gruush, a rather quiet and smelly fellow but otherwise not too distasteful for being a half-orc after all. Then there was Kalaya, affectionately known as Kay, the halfling monk with a lot of spunk and a very saucy tongue. I liked her nearly right off, she’s funny in a halfling way. The mage, who I think is a sorcerer possibly, is named Karanaj, and seems to be rather close with the cloaked figure, who is an elf, named Vallia. Karanaj is silent and, well, sticks to Vallia mostly, but I like him. He seems trustworthy and smart enough to listen to me; I like that in a business partner. And Vallia, well, she is, in a word, beautiful for an elf, and much too stuck up for her own good. Probably born with a silver spoon in her mouth, never having to work for a darn thing in her life. Did I mention she is beautiful? We didn’t hit it off that well at first, though, which was fine with me. I had no intention of sticking with this clueless bunch for long. Alas, even the best plans often go awry.

Well, from that point on I was stuck with them till the job was done, which seemed simple enough from what I had gathered. Protect the rich merchant by night and find some lost contracts by day. Not that that would be an easy task, but I did have 300 gold in my pockets, so my morale was bolstered. From what I had gathered, it seemed that an assistant to this Kathkallen, Galliad, had bungled a lucrative deal in vanilla. He had gone missing a few days earlier, along with the contracts; no surprise there really. As merchants are apt to do, they did not want to honor the contracts with Kathkallen and were doubling their prices. Deep down inside I was laughing, but on the outside I showed a modicum of empathy. I like it when rich folks get the shaft, but a deal was a deal. It was my job to get those contracts back, well, our job if you count the group with me, which, at the time, I didn’t. Vallia, in her infinite elf-like wisdom decided we should spend time gathering any tools we needed and gather information if we could. That is about the same moment I got stuck with the halfling Kay.

Gruush I think had to go his temple or his master or some such, while Vallia and Karanaj, who were quite inseparable, went shopping together. It was quite obvious at that point that these two are much more then friends, and most likely lovers. It pays to pick up on these nuances; people in love tend to do stupid things for their better halves. I just don’t want to be around when that happens. I can’t wait to see their half-elven children; no, I can wait if they turn out anything like Vallia.

Now Kay is, well, she is something; for monk she can be quite candid, not that I know many monks. They all live in temples and contemplate flowers right? I don’t know but she was definitely different from what I expected of a halfling, which wasn’t much. She didn’t seem too bright, or at least had a knack for missing the obvious, which has only been reinforced more and more as we travel together. She went on at length about herself, but I was not paying much particular attention. I was looking for a few select items; oil, water skins, and a nice new shiny masterwork dagger. Oh did I mention I took five daggers from the thugs and their gold? If not, then that is okay I didn’t tell the “party” that either. Their loss I suppose. Anyway, I was able to procure enough oil for three water skins, for a decent price. And I was able to purchase the masterwork dagger for a mere 270 gold, a steal I say. Adelia, a comely human female, ran the weapons shop and drove a hard bargain. But I think my tale, well claim, of being a leader of a large mercenary band might have leveled the field some. She is good at her work, though, and gave me an interesting proposition after our haggling over the dagger had ended.

She showed me an interesting set of bracers, which doubled my fighting ability with my longsword. I was stunned, and impressed. After I demonstrated how effective the bracers were, she simply offered them to me free. Again, I was stunned. I think my heart even skipped a beat; possibly a few beats. She recounted to me that some old elven wizard named Aust told her that a man with beads in his hair would come to her, and that she should give him the bracers as a gift. I don’t put much stock in prophecy, but I do like it when one goes my way. Though there was a catch, and a strange one at that. This Aust requested that I make sure to help an elven girl in need. Like a fool, I accepted, and gave her my word that I would. It isn’t every day you receive Bracers of Speed for free. If I knew then what I know now, I would have run for the hills screaming. That still sounds like a good idea now, but I gave my word, and Burning Rose does not break his oaths. No matter how much he would like to.

Oh, and I should mention that I learned a few things as well about Galliad and the company he kept. It seemed that he was in contact with a Bernal, a drunkard of a man that tended to frequent an inn called the Silent Siren or some such. Figures our best lead would be a drunkard, this would prove to be interesting indeed. Well, after my little escapade with Adelia, I returned to the group with haste, and arrived just as everyone else did. Kay came along a little later. I forget how slow Halflings can be. Karanaj and Vallia were, as always, inseparable, and I suspected they were lovers possibly (did I mention that already?). Kay figured the same as well and made many choice comments I do not care to jot down in my journal. They were funny, I will give her that. At this point, her highness, I mean Vallia lead the way to the Silent Siren; oddly enough where our patron Kathkallen was staying. Karanaj waited outside while the rest of us went inside, Gruush took the seat closest to the door. Which suited me fine, half-orcs smell, and although Gruush might have been a “smart” half-orc, he still smelled. Vallia made her way across the room and spoke with a portly porter, the drunkard Bernal. Kay and I took a seat close to Vallia, who was now playing the role of a common harlot, or I mean courtesan, as they are called here in Athkatla. 

She swooned and crooned over the fat oaf as they spoke; it was sickening, but amusing. I didn’t know the stuck-up elf had it in her. Again, Kay made some very choice words, and I don’t think she picked up on the ruse that this was an act, albeit a well practiced one, I will admit that. Bernal spouted some interesting facts, though, that would help us in solving this mystery. First, he was the one to hire the thugs to kill, or at least harm Kathkallen, at the behest of his patron, a woman named Anteashara. We actually meet this Anteashara later face to face, and that encounter ends rather messily. Anyway, Bernal also mentioned that Anteashara’s patron was a wealthy man who had a penchant for historical art pieces. It seemed from what I could glean that we probably would not find Galliad alive, poor soul, he was tangled in some messy business it seems. Well the ruse thankfully came to an end when Karanaj entered the tavern and played the role of the jealous husband to the hilt. Almost too good, it seems, but I am not one to nit-pick. Bernal was of course flustered and made great haste to flee the scene; regrettably, we let him. But we had what we needed: names; and we definitely already had a motive. Now, of course, came the hard part of putting said names into some kind of sense. I knew that if we found this historic art collector we would most likely find these contracts, since he seemed to be the mastermind. Unless Bernal was lying to us. Oh and I should mention that Halflings shouldn’t drink normal servings of ale in one sitting, especially small female Halflings. Thank you, Kay. Nothing like a drunken monk to really spice up the day. Again, thanks Kay.

Before we left the establishment I spoke with the barkeep about Galliad. It seems from his recollections that the last time he saw poor Galliad he was in the company of a pretty young blonde courtesan. Lucky Galliad. That was the last he had been seen, and he was headed to the Path of Flowers, where one can find more courtesans. I kindly thanked the man and left a few coins and a warning that he should not speak about this to anyone, and that the eyes and ears of the Shadow Thieves were everywhere. An empty threat, but maybe it would stave off anyone tracking us down. Not that we are that important, yet. 

Well it was time to hit the streets once more, though I felt it would be better if we split our forces to cover more ground and cover the various leads we had. Vallia was less then pleased with my brilliant idea, but she relented. Once again, I was stuck with Kay, who was slightly tipsy from the mug of ale she drained in one hearty draught. To speed up the travel, I carried her on my shoulders; Halflings are pretty light thankfully. But she fell off and hit her head, then swore up and down someone hit her, and knocked her off. I was not in the mood to argue with a drunk so we pressed on towards the Path of Flowers, or is that Path of Silk Flowers. I forget, but I do remember the perfumed flowers of silk. Quite enchanting, not that I like silk flowers. But the street had some charm to it, and the courtesans were equally interesting. Not that I would dare mix business with pleasure, not on purpose anyway, but the courtesans were very tempting.

‘Course it didn’t help, that three courtesans noticed me right off and began to work their magic upon me, not that I was resisting. Hey I too am but one man. They lavished much attention upon me, and for a brief moment Galliad and Kathkallen’s problems vanished under a sea of lustful bliss. Thankfully, Kay was there to snap me from my revelry and bring me to my senses. Damn Halflings. Always ruining my fun, but it was for the best. I then struck upon an idea, and began to act as if Kay and I were closer then we ever possibly could be. I am not sure but she might have taken my words and actions much more seriously then they were meant to be. The courtesans were disappointed; I have to admit I was disappointed as well, but a job is a job and it comes first. I engaged them with some witty banter and was able to pique their interest about Galliad; well one courtesan in particular. I claimed to be an associate of his, and said that he had gone missing.

She seemed scared and wary to speak about what she knew, but I was able to coax a few choice bits from her. In particular that she had heard the name Galliad from a friend of hers, who was also a courtesan. I didn’t catch her friend’s name, but she matched the description of the courtesan Galliad was last seen with. Finally we were getting somewhere. It seemed that Galliad and this courtesan went to a park to get “comfortable” and then both were never seen again. That confirmed it for me. Galliad was dead, I figured. At least that would have made sense; dead men don’t talk. But the interesting part was that an unnamed party to lure Galliad to this location had hired the courtesan, and I had a pretty good idea of who this employer could be. The as of yet unnamed collector of historical art pieces, was my best guess at the time. Sadly, she had no idea who this individual was, or where the park was. I would have pressed the issue if it were not for Kay, who had sobered up some. I allowed her the opportunity to speak with the courtesan, but she didn’t get much more then I did. Like I said, I don’t expect much from a halfling.

It was about then that I heard a blood-curdling scream coming from the Waft. Now I am not usually one to charge headlong to rescue a damsel, but since I had to think of just more then myself, I scooped Kay up, and off I went towards the scream. It didn’t take along to arrive at an auction where Vanilla was being sold. Guards were trying to calm down a frazzled merchant as he recounted an assault against his person. From his words, a brutish orc and drow roughed him up, but thankfully he fought them off single-handedly. It seems that Vallia, who is an elf and not a drow, and her cronies, had already made quite a name for themselves. I am not sure if a career as drow brigands suits them, but who am I to judge. I wanted to add my two coppers but I thought it best to leave and find the rest of the group. Maybe, despite their sudden career change, they might have gleaned something useful I could use. It did not take long to catch up with Vallia, Gruush, and Karanaj. Maybe I shouldn’t have goaded them, but the opportunity was just too ripe. Kay and I had a good laugh at their expense; I like her. She has personality; a little slow, but she has personality.

Well it was about then that we decided to return to the Silent Siren, find our patron, and continue our duty by protecting the merchant while he slept. The only thing I gleaned from the rest of the group was that Galliad missed several appointments. Not too surprising since the poor lad was most likely languishing under the waters, long dead. Vallia suggested that we seek out some establishment called the “Platinum Quill” or some such. A place for writing I suppose. I really need to pay attention to names, more so then I have. We informed Kathkallen of all we knew, and then made sure his room was secure, just for my peace of mind. During this time, Kay took a seat on the table and played with my hair beads. Usually, I find that annoying but she had won me over with her personality. So I was not too bothered by it. It was about then the strangest event of the night took place.

An elderly woman claiming to be a seer stumbled into the tavern. She claimed she could read our futures; such a lofty claim from a ragged old crone. I scoffed at her words and went to the open door to look for any treachery; thankfully, we had little to worry about. Strangely enough the crone seemed to go into a trance and began spouting out strange albeit prophetic words. Like I said before, I don’t put much stock in prophecy but there were some choice phrases that caught my ear. I will try and recall them as best as I can:

“You seek a wizard who lives in the shadow of another wizard, and thieves who operate in the shadows of other thieves. The spirit of a man recently slain says you will find the wizard where sight meets sound and smell.”

It seemed that my guess was correct, at least if you take her words as fact, that Galliad was dead. That mages were involved and that we had to find a place where sight and sound meet; a jumble of information, but helpful despite the source. I hate cryptic messages, but sometimes that is all you have to work with. The old crone stood and wanted to tell us our fortunes; she must have blanked out in her trance, or maybe she was just senile. Either way, we declined and sent her on her way. The individual members of the party retired at that point, and I took to the roof. Why the roof? It is easiest to see Selune there and to pray that tomorrow would be a better day then today was. I hope I am not getting ahead of myself here.

Misha "Burning Rose" Koldun


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Karanaj's Journal #2
4th day of Leaffall, 1372 DR


I awoke the next morning, and for some reason I was more tired that I had been in a while. I felt really lazy, so I decided not to dress up. I slept in my pants, and I went downstairs as I was. (What a mistake that was) I came down, and even Vallia gave me a little trouble over my appearance. She thought I was trying to insinuate something to everyone. I didn’t even feel like arguing. Misha and Kay had their words, of course, and I wished all the more that Kay had been just a little bit more nauseated. I let it pass, though. I was getting quite used to being thought of as Vallia’s boy-toy; they can think whatever they want of me, but I know who I love. I finished breakfast very quickly, so I could retreat to my room and get dressed. We were then off to the Platinum Quill to follow our only lead.

We found our way there easily; we had been there before, after all. The owner was a tall man named Catellion. We questioned him about Galliad, and he did not seem at all cooperative. We degraded to threats once more, and Catellion leapt over the counter yelling for Anteashara. Catellion made it out the door, but not before at least taking one hit. The battle ended rather quickly, with Misha taking out two thugs that tried to interfere. Gruush took hold of Anteashara, and we all reverted to our interrogation methods. I felt that maybe magic would convince her to change her mind, but I did a poor job of being convincing. Misha, it seems was already on the verge of acting, and I only served to push him over the edge. Misha killed the woman, and told me to shut the door. I did so, simply because I had no wish to get caught.

I could already hear Vallia’s anger coming toward me, but it never came to me. She directed it all at Misha, which made me feel sorry for him. Vallia eventually came up with an idea, however, and she did not really feel like talking to any of us at the moment. I thought she still might have been mad at me, and I didn’t want to say anything to her that might upset her. I took off the ring Talindra gave me, and placed it in my pocket, preventing myself from saying anything stupid.

The group walked in silence as we moved toward the Path of Silk Flowers. We passed the Avenue of Chimes “where sight and sound... meet.” We continued into the garden, and it was quite obvious that this was “were sight and sound and smell meet.” We moved to the house there, and finally just decided to knock. No one answered, so Kay had Gruush hold her up to see inside the window. There were some guards there, but nothing overly suspicious about that (we were doing the same thing not long ago). Misha and Kay decided to check out around the house for an alternative way in. Kay found a side door, while Misha didn’t fare as well. He had a globe of darkness cast upon him, and didn’t seem to enjoy being helpless at all. Vallia offered to stay with him, which I didn’t think was such a good idea for Misha’s sake. I offered to stay with them, but Vallia told me they would be fine.

I went after Gruush and Kay over to where Kay had found the door. We found that the door was simply leading to a bath house. We searched a little more, and found another door. This time, it was connected to the house. Gruush opened the door, and found two guards standing behind it. We quickly subdued them, though Gruush received a few nasty blows. I replaced the ring on my finger, and told Vallia that we needed her assistance. She hurried over there, and helped Gruush recover.

I watched Misha while Vallia helped Gruush. The darkness vanished from around Misha about the time Vallia returned, and we all decided that it was time to find our mage. As we walked into the house, I used a spell on Gruush to help protect him in upcoming battles (in retrospect, I think I should have use it on myself). We found our way to a bedroom which we examined for any clues. Misha found some jewels in one of the bedposts (which I still haven’t seen since then). We continued on into the next room, which contained a small study. We hadn’t looked through many of the books when Catellion charged out of the closet, and attacked me. The rest of the party quickly subdued him, and my attention was turned to the mage that appeared and shot me. I was staggering at that point, and I barely managed to fire off a few magic missiles before the mage turned invisible again. He then spoke another spell which I recognized as a teleportation spell. The trouble was over, for now.

The mage had dropped a pouch right before he turned invisible. Misha picked it up and told me to see what was in the pouch, since he wouldn’t know. He wasn’t a mage after all. If he had just looked in the pouch, he would have known what they were. We had finally found the contracts, and I was finished, yet again, with Kathkallen’s business. I was still woozy from the battle when we set off toward the inn. We came across the Watch while making our way there, and thanks to some quick acting by Vallia, they were distracted. Misha claimed Gruush as his bodyguard, and began talking a little with the guards to reduce their suspicion. Vallia told me telepathically that I should take an alternate route back to the inn, which I did. I didn’t encounter any trouble along the way.

The group finally made it back to the inn, and found me sitting at a table. I was even more weakened by the whole ordeal, and yet I still attracted less attention than that odd collection, bleeding or not (sometimes I think it pays to come off as a ‘nice-guy’  . I could see the pain on Vallia’s face at seeing me so weak, and not being able to help me; she was apparently out of healing magic. However, it didn’t matter to me, and I was ready to go to sleep. I tried to make it there on my own, but I only took a few steps before I almost fell again. Gruush helped me to my room, and I didn’t even get the thank you out of my mouth before I was unconscious.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Misha’s Journal #2
4th day of Leaffall, 1372 DR


Morning came much faster then I would have liked; yesterday was an interesting day to be sure. Only a few days back in Amn and already involved in strange world-spanning plots. Well not world spanning, and probably not all important in the grand scheme of things but 150 gold was at stake. And frankly after the dagger I purchased yesterday I am very broke.

It seems that this morning I was the first to wake something that is not too surprising to me at least. The rest of the “party” stumbled down stairs, first Vallia, then Gruush, followed by Kay, and the now shirtless Karanaj. Vallia and Karanaj really do not need to rub it in our collective faces that they are having more fun on their watch then the rest of us. But to each their own I suppose. I did startle Vallia though with my superb command of elven, a little something I picked up from a half-elven girl I knew in Muraan. That was a simpler time I guess, when I had time for such frivolous flights of fancy. Anyway back to the current tale at hand, it was decided that we should promptly head for the Platinum Quill, to follow up on the leads we had gained the day before. A simple plan, but the most effective one we had at the time. 

And a mental note to myself, Vallia dislikes being called “highness” even if she does act like a stuck up princess. I find it amusing, though if slightly charming. She has her moments though, and maybe if she loosened up some, well she would need to loosen up greatly. Karanaj has his work cut out for him, unless he likes dominant prissy women. To each their own I suppose. Course who am I to talk my only real company is a halfling, and even that does not last for long. But I don’t want to get ahead of myself, not quite yet.

Once breakfast was over, Vallia lead the way through the Waft to the Platinum Quill. It was, well, in a word, a place for scriveners, not a place for the best damn mercenary this side of Amn. The proprietor was a tall gentle looking fellow by the name of Catellion, he was in the business of coordinating operations for merchants and providing security. Once again I had to take charge and question Catellion about Galliad and any dealings he may have had with the missing lad. It was slow going and he was less then cooperative, not too surprising. I would have acted the same way in his position, especially if five armed strangers came barging in and asking strange questions. We eventually came down to simply making threats and that is when Catellion shouted for Anteashara, and then leapt over the counter at Gruush who kicked the proprietor in his gut. I whirled and turned to face Anteashara as the rest of the party drew weapons and prepared for another harrowing fight (Ha. I still don’t think we’ve had one of those yet).

Catellion rushed for the door but I was able to make a quick offhand strike slashing him across the back drawing blood. But he got away, and ran outside where there was a commotion, I wanted to follow but Anteashara blocked our path snarling. I really did not like her, and I still don’t like her even though she is long dead. Damn it, I got ahead of myself. Well, back to the story. Vallia drew her longsword in two hands and swung it deftly at Anteashara, I could only wince as the blade ripped through Anteashara. Kay drew her little nunchucks and attacked Anteashara, but she missed. Like I said before I don’t expect much from the halfling. Karanaj put a crossbow bolt in her shoulder, and I attacked with my longsword, slashing quickly, thanks to the nifty Bracers of Speed. I was slightly disgusted, though, missing both attacks; but the rest of the attacks were enough, and Anteashara for the moment yielded. The party started to interrogate her while I kept my eyes open and alert.

In the doorway I noticed a foot inching forward into view, great I should have known she would not have come alone. I leapt over the wounded Anteashara and rolled out the doorway springing upward and making two vicious slashes at a clearly surprised thug. His head rolled across the dirt-covered road, and his headless body fell lifeless as I turned to a second assailant on my left. He blinked as I was once again much faster then he could ever be, and slashed open his stomach. I continued to spin and took his head as well. I did not wait for his body to fall, as I turned my attention once more to Anteashara, my mind red with fury and battle. In hindsight, what happens next is not my greatest moment. But pivotal in several ways now that I think about it. The party continued to interrogate Anteashara and I had Vallia heal her hoping to prove that we would let her go if she cooperated. The rest of the party continued to threaten her with acts of violence, so it seemed in my mind that if she did not cooperate, then death was the price she would pay. So be it, if it came to that.

Karanaj in particular pointed his hand at Anteashara and sneered, “I think she would look better with a hole in her chest.” Empty threat or not it seemed quite menacing to me and to Anteashara as well I would suppose. Anteashara sneered and mocked me asking why I had the whore, Vallia, heal her. Kay answered for me by slapping Anteashara hard across her face shouting in her shrill voice, “speak wench only when spoken to, and only I call Vallia a WHORE!” The group continued to threaten Anteashara with violence. Maybe I acted rashly, but I did what had to be done.

She seemed to be very resolute in not saying anything to us and time was growing short. Dead bodies tend to attract flies, as they say, and I did not want to stay there any longer then we needed to. I pressed the issue and placed my blade at her chest, and gave her one last chance to answer our questions. She gave me a look of defiance, which in my mind seemed to say she would rather die then tell us. I did what I had to do, and ended her life, thrusting my blade into her heart. She gasped for a moment, shock in her eyes, reflecting my own. I drew the blade from her chest, and had Karanaj shut the door. This was going to be a long day indeed, three people dead by my hand. I am not sure if I should be proud or ashamed, but I don’t have time to wallow in guilt. 

The rest of the party is shocked, as well they should be. Kay was the most vocal of the group, and her insults hurt the most. Despite being a halfling, I like her; she is a good person. I think we could have been good friends, but, as of now, I see that like many partnerships it was only fleeting. Vallia as well, in her typical holier-than thou attitude, made some choice remarks. I am not sure how much I deserved, but I let them pass and said what I thought they wanted to hear. My only concern at that moment was to find what Anteashara or Catellion were hiding. Sadly I believe whatever we could have gleaned died along with Anteashara. It was about then that I really was starting to hate her. And she was already dead. I still wonder if I did the right thing. I cannot turn back time, I am no god. I do know that I did what I believed was the correct course of action. 

The party was in low spirits now, but luckily Vallia was able to recall the prophecy and struck upon a brilliant idea, of course none of us were privy to that idea. But we followed her like lemmings into the Path of Flowers, passing through the Avenue of Chimes, towards the place where “sight and sound” meet. Eventually after some silent moments Vallia stopped in front of a large manse where the two streets met. She finally made herself useful; well, useful to the rest of us outside of Karanaj’s bed.

We began to ponder just what to do, and of course in my utter brilliance I proposed that maybe we should just knock to see if anyone was there. Kay went ahead to knock, and I stayed back with the rest of the party counting the minutes until this blasted job would be over. They did not trust me and I frankly at that point did not care much about them, thank goodness my loyalty to money was still intact. No one answered when Kay knocked, so Gruush lifted her up to see inside the building. She spotted two thugs inside but little else. Kay decided to sneak around and I followed, and went to the other side against Kay’s wishes. I don’t expect much from the halfling, but for once she was right. I am usually quite stealthy but the damn bushes were in the way and I tripped, and, well, it was just bad. It didn’t help that once I got my footing I was enshrouded in magical darkness. Well, that answered that about the wizard we heard about in the prophecy. That day was most likely the worst day I could imagine. Sadly it only gets worse from here, for me anyway.

I slowly made my way back to the group and faced more derision, “dark-boy” sadly being the most imaginative term. The party decided that it was high time we get inside the manse, but I was a liability. The group split up, Vallia surprisingly stayed at my side, and the rest went inside to ferret out the mage. I took a seat and rested against the wall in total blackness; a very unnerving experience. Vallia broke the silence, and asked me why I killed Anteashara. Honestly at that moment, I didn’t know, and still don’t. It felt like the best course of action at the time. I was a captive audience, though, so we continued to speak, and in a way it helped me think about the events of the day. And I learned a few things about Vallia, I did not know before. One is that she kicks like a freaking mule, two is that I misjudged her very early on, and three is that she is very single. She also has a peculiar nickname, Wildcat, that her father gave to her, having to do with her great strength. Did I mention she kicks like a mule? My ribs are still hurting from that, Vallia, thank you very much. Never piss off the healer, I guess.

I mean, early on I thought she was stuffy and pig-headed, and, well, typical of elves, haughty and arrogant. She is none of the above, she cares about people genuinely; a sappy trait, but respectable. She cared even about a no-good money hungry merc like me. Sure she is an elf; a beautiful elf, but she had a mind tucked away under her sometimes-icy exterior. And the fact that her and Karanaj were not romantically entwined took me by surprise; I made too many assumptions early on. Thankfully, after three kicks (I will admit, that I wholeheartedly deserved for choice remarks I will not recount here), Vallia healed me with her divine magic. But then afterwards our relationship brightened strangely enough, and even more strangely, we formed a partnership. It seems that her church was looking for someone to protect Vallia, who just happens to be an elven girl in need. Damn elven wizards and their damn requests, I took the job free of charge on the spot. I hate being bound to my word at times, but there are worse people to serve as a bodyguard for. Did I mention she was beautiful? I am a sucker for a pretty face, even if she is a stuck up elven priestess. ‘Course I couldn’t see her pretty face since I was trapped within the globe of impenetrable darkness. But at the time it was the thought that counted, I suppose.

We talked for some time until I realized that the rest of the party had been gone for some moments. I asked Vallia if she could hear the rest of the party. She replied that they were fighting. Not that I am a violent person by nature, but I do recognize that my skills can add greatly to any conflict. Sadly, though, I couldn’t even see my own hand let alone the enemy. For the first time in a long time, I felt truly useless. Thankfully, magic, unlike death, in most cases, is transitory. At least as far as I know; I am no mage after all.

Suddenly, Vallia decided that it was time to move; despite the fact I still could not see. I took her hand and followed her through a garden towards the sounds of battle, which thankfully subsided. The last thing I wanted was to face an opponent I could not see; fighting blind is not my idea of fun. The party had survived the fight, although it sounded like Gruush had received some grievous wounds in the battle. Vallia healed him with her divine magic and I continued to my existence as “dark-boy”. Thank you Kay, that was so original. 

Vallia glanced at me quizzically, and walked over to me. She tapped me on the shoulder, I looked at her and then it dawned on me. I could see her and the darkness was gone. I think that was the first time I was truly glad to see Vallia’s face. Well, now it was time to get to down to the messy business of rooting out the mage and any of his cronies left. This wouldn’t be pretty. Just the way I like it. We ventured into the manse and entered a large central room with a closed door on the right and a study on the left. I opted for the closed door, which turned out to be a small bedroom. Sadly, no mage, as the room was empty. Well, not too empty. I did find three aquamarine gems, which are curiously still in my possession. Start of my retirement funds perhaps? What the party forgets about can only be my gain. Like I said, they are clueless, but sadly they are also slowly growing on me. Vallia especially, but that is another matter altogether.

We exited the room and moved towards the study, nothing but books and eclectic pieces of “historical” artwork. There was a stairway that leads up to an upper deck. I decided to go up the stairs and have a look around. I didn’t find anything of importance besides a bronze dagger, which is now part of my historical art collection. Meanwhile I could hear Karanaj and Vallia talk about some vines out in the garden that were poisonous. One can only assume that poor Galliad had an encounter with these loathsome vines. I decided to get a look around and went down stairs and investigate the rest of the structure. I went out into the foyer, the large central room, and looked around. That is when the mage and his cronies attacked.

Back in the study a dire rat flashed into existence near Kay, just as Catellion leapt out of a closet and charged at Vallia and Karanaj. Karanaj was struck by Catellion’s sword; I was not close enough to get to Catellion so I went after the dire rat instead. I rolled back into room springing over a table and slashed quickly with my long sword at the wretched beast. The creature was dead, and I turned my attention to Catellion. Vallia swung her blade at Catellion, slashing the corrupt proprietor easily. Gruush followed that with a vicious punch to the head, which made Catellion’s eyes cross. Karanaj fired a blot from his crossbow but missed with his poorly aimed shot. Suddenly as if out of nowhere, another figure, presumably the mage, appeared and fired a crossbow bolt at Karanaj, wounding him. Kay took one of her special pebbles and slung it at Catellion, it grew to the size of a boulder and crushed him. That was rather messy. We focused our attacks on the mage and nearly slew him if he had not gone invisible, taunting us before teleporting away. Well, I am not sure if he did, but Karanaj assured us that is what he heard. Well either way I wanted to burn the manse down, but Vallia was against this plan of action. I still regret not burning that manse down. Anyway we found the contracts on the remains of Catellion. Success, more or less. We had what we came for. Payment was in sight. Now all we had to do was evade the guard and we were home free. Sadly, I am too much of an optimist at times.

We went out into the streets through the front door and onto the Path of Flowers, I luckily came out of the battle unscathed. Some were not so lucky, well at least Karanaj. He was bleeding pretty badly even still. Just as the guard approached us Vallia surprisingly wrapped her arms around me and kissed my neck, certainly a strange turn of events indeed. It was also an obvious ruse to throw the guards off track and draw their attention to us instead of the rest of the party. Kay as usual missed that point and assumed what was happening was real. Like I said I do not expect much from the halfling. The guards simply winked at me knowingly, and continued on their way. It was just about perfect, and then they saw Gruush. They started muttering something about “merchant and orcs”, I knew this wouldn’t be good and decided to act despite Vallia’s protests to the contrary. Thankfully she busied herself by nibbling my ear. Now I like Vallia. I then simply claimed that Gruush was my bodyguard, luckily the guards fell for it with some convincing acting by Gruush. He is such a smart half-orc. He really is. Finally we made it back to the Silent Siren. I was never so glad to see Kathkallen, although I like seeing his money even more so. Selune was on our side I suppose, or at least my side. Of course that meant the ruse was over though, so Vallia stopped kissing my neck and nibbling my ear. I still like her though; it was a pleasant fiction while it lasted.

The party retired to their beds and I sat in the common room thinking, it had been a long day and many things had changed so quickly. I guess I will be sticking around with Vallia at least for longer then I ever expected to. I actually like that though, we well I am not sure, but I know I found something good. I can’t place my finger on it, but she is definitely someone I wouldn’t mind sticking around with despite her numerous faults. She came back downstairs though and gave me an apology, not for kicking me, but because she wasted valuable resources healing me after she kicked me. She can be so sensitive at times. She then went into a strange trance, and began babbling not sure about what, but as it ended she collapsed into my arms. She was so helpless then, in ways I knew then even if I didn’t believe in prophecy or fate, this was meant to happen. Not sure why, only Selune knows, but our meeting was not chance. I am doomed, yet I am not afraid.

Misha "Burning Rose" Koldun


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Karanaj’s journal
5th day of Marpenoth, 1372 DR

Last night was quite a night for me. Not only had I been injured and not healed, I had awoken in the middle of the night to someone screaming. I have gotten used to the mind link by now, so I could tell that it was someone in my mind. I didn’t know who, but she had said my name. I didn’t recognize the voice, and I was so tired that I couldn’t even manage to stay awake long enough to think about it.

The next morning, I woke up, and felt a little better. I made my way downstairs for breakfast, this time making sure to put on a shirt. I came down for breakfast and saw only Misha. Gruush and Kay come down a little later, also coming to eat breakfast. Vallia never found her way to breakfast, and I wasn’t exactly sure what she was doing. The serving girl came downstairs and said the she could not wake Vallia. Everything clicked in my mind at that instant. I dashed up the stairs past the rest of the group, almost bumping into Misha. I had no time to dawdle; I already knew this was going to be bad.

I entered the room first, and say Vallia lying there on the bed. I tried using the ring at first, but she was as mute in her mind as she was in her body. She seemed to be in such pain, and I didn’t know why. The rest of the group made it into the room. Misha began trying to talk Vallia out of it, and I kept trying with the ring. I finally got a little bit of a response from her in my mind, and I kept trying to get more of a response. She eventually came out of it, and was back to somewhat normal health, though she was still a bit tired from the ordeal.

I decided to leave Vallia and Misha alone (somewhat at Vallia’s behest, but I still felt that I should leave them alone before she said anything). I headed down for breakfast, which was, by now, cold, so I asked for something a bit warmer. The innkeeper made a joke about keeping my shirt on, and I didn’t even pretend to be amused. I was still a bit upset over what happened to Vallia. She eventually came downstairs, looking much better than before, but still a little tired. I finished what little I could make myself eat, and waited for Kathkallen and Bezzem to show so that we could get our payment and be on our way.

Vallia asked for the contracts before we had seen any sign of Kathkallen yet. At first she looked at me, and I told her that I had left them on the table for Misha. She looked to Misha, who then proceeded to pretend to have lost the contracts. Even that fool couldn’t loose something that meant so much to him (though, I have seen him ignore something worth much more). He finally produced the contracts, and about that time, Kathkallen came downstairs. Of course, Misha haggled over our services; I felt that I had suffered enough getting those contracts, and I wanted a little more. I said as much to Kathkallen, and Vallia looked at me with a little bit of guilt in her face. I didn’t mean it that way and I told her as much, but for some reason, she wouldn’t accept that. It seemed that my little comment helped change Kathkallen’s mind and we ended up getting 250 gold each.

Vallia told us that we would be traveling for quite some time; nearly a month. She told us that we should travel as a family with its hired protection. Gruush was, of course, protection. Kay was only suited to play a child, and Vallia was the only one among us the play the wife. That left the part of husband between Misha and me. I had to think about that one. Admittedly, it would have been much easier for everyone if I had just gone with the husband part. I had already showed how well I could play husband, and Misha was obviously used to being his warrior self. I was so determined to make that fool see what he was missing, though, that I chose to force them both to face what we all could see. I told Vallia that I would play the mercenary part, and I think she was a little shocked, but more happy than anything. He was growing on her, and it wasn’t hard to see. Gruush, Kayla, and I went to get some new clothes and weapons before we left on our journey.

Kay bought some shriukens then joined Gruush and I at the clothing store. We had decided to get matching cloaks, to seem more convincing as professional bodyguards. Gruush chose blue with red trim as our colors. We also thought about getting an insignia sewn into them, but we didn’t have enough time. Vallia was already calling me with the ring, and I didn’t want to press our luck with the Watch. I purchased both cloaks, and a new shirt to replace the one that now had holes. Kay began to practice acting like a child, and I didn’t feel like sticking around for it. Gruush caught up with me rather quickly and suggested that we have a name for our group. I didn’t know what we should call ourselves, so we just settled for “the Protectors” until we could think of something better.

We arrived at the inn, and Vallia was ready to tell me about what had happened to cause her trance, or whatever it was, this morning. I was given a fine steed to ride upon. Gruush and I took up flanking positions, and we were off. Vallia took the opportunity to fill me in on her (and Talindra’s.... Aliya’s.... history). Vallia and her sister were twins, and.... well, I see that Misha has already gone over that (His journal dropped off of the wagon while we were riding. I’ll return it to him the next time we stop. Maybe we should work together on this.... it might be better to have a different perspective). At any rate, I found out that my true love’s name was not Talindra, but Aliya. It didn’t really matter; whether she was Talindra or Aliya, she was still the red-haired green-eyed girl I fell in love with. I also found out that she had been kidnapped. After hearing this, I was saddened; I was saddened even more when Vallia told me that Aliya had found her ma’sheira; me. It had taken me a less than a week to find and loose the love of my life, and I hadn’t even..... I hate myself for rejecting her.

I’m not a big one to mope around, though. I had been for a while after the news, but I can’t anymore. I don’t care if I have to go to face the gods themselves; I would rather be disintegrated as a mere afterthought by them than to allow Aliya a moment of anguish. I hope for their sakes that those Zhentarim pray for their souls regularly, because when I see them, I will have no mercy upon them.

We stopped in a small town, where we went through all of the appearances of being a family (again, I see that Misha has gone over this). As we seem to be intertwined for quite a time, I think that people that will want to see the journals of either of us will see both of our Journals; I won’t go into the other details, on that note.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Misha’s Journal #3
7th day of Leaffall, 1372 DR

It has been a few days since the last time I tried opening this journal. We have been on the move, and on our way out of Amn. Towards Mistledale, towards an uncertain destiny, that may prove to be more then we may be ready for. I hate that word, destiny, but that is the best way I can describe the events that have unfolded over the past few days. I don’t want to get ahead of myself, so I will begin with the morning after our investigation of the manse. I was up early once more, wondering how Vallia was resting. I find myself thinking about her often now, and not just about maintaining her safety.

I had some time to speak with the serving girl before the others stumbled down. I was nearly done with my meal, and decided to do something nice for Vallia; I ordered for her a traditional elven breakfast, sadly I dot know what elves eat. So I just ordered some fruit, bread with honey, and some fresh juice. Better then the hot cereal I ordered for myself, but then again to me, food is food. Trail rations taste good to me. Slowly the rest of the party shuffled downstairs, except Vallia and Kay, who I assumed, were probably still resting. It was early after all.

The serving girl came down stairs rather quickly though; it seemed that she could not rouse Vallia. Great, just great, the first day on the job and I let my charge get harmed. Needless to say I was not happy, Karanaj beat me up the stairs, but I was not far behind. I entered her room and tried to rouse her, it seemed to be a struggle for her but suddenly her eyes opened and she returned to us. I knew then that I should not have left her side, not until I knew she was safe. Thankfully she was well after getting her bearings straight; inwardly I was a mess of emotions I had not felt in some time, genuinely. Eventually Karanaj, Kay, and Gruush went downstairs to eat, while Vallia ate the breakfast I had sent for her. She bade me to stay, and I had not the heart to go, so I grabbed an apple and stayed with her and we talked.

She mentioned her sister Aliya, the true love of Karanaj’s life. How cute, lucky for him I suppose. At least he didn’t have to settle for Vallia; he got the good sister, from what it sounds like. Not that Vallia is a bad catch, just does not seem his type I suppose. As we talked she pulled out a small box and handed me a silver ring, and bade me to take it, at first I thought it was payment and I refused. But she was damn insistent I took the ring and put it on. Moments later I heard her voice in my mind! It was such a shock I nearly fell out of the window I had opened. She said it was a gift from her grandfather or something, it took some getting used to, mind-speech I mean, but pretty handy I suppose. Though it is has its faults, especially when she is angry with me.

We talked about her past and the fact that she was born with a silver spoon in her mouth. Maybe that was an incorrect assessment, and she probably has had to work for much in her long life. I mean she is 130 years old, and I am only 19 years young. So she has had many more experiences then I can ever hope to have, sadly. I wounded her though with my words, and for the first time, I actually felt bad about that. I must be getting soft. I look in her eyes and I know that despite our differences we are very much alike. Which scares me, more then I can put in words. Vallia also mentioned that we should leave town soon for Mistledale, she never said why, but I agreed wholeheartedly. I love Amn, I really do, but I can’t pass up a chance to travel and besides Vallia and me were stuck together now. I went back downstairs, carrying everything I owned, which thankfully was not much and waited for our patron, Kathkallen. Vallia followed me soon after dressed for travel.

Kathkallen finally came down stairs, with his underling Bezzem. They took a seat at our table, and we handed over the contracts. Kay and Vallia thought I lost them, but I knew exactly where they were. It just took some time finding them. Kathkallen was pleased and raised our price to 250 gold, after some persuasive banter. I was pleased, though Vallia was furious because I accidentally handed off some important papers along with the contracts. Hearing her voice aloud is bothersome enough, but the mental assault was doubly worse. Luckily I was able to procure the papers and hand them off to Vallia before she kicked me once more. My ribs are still sore Vallia, thank you very much.

Well I knew it was time to make an exit and I took my leave as soon as I could and went to purchase a composite short-bow to use on our journey ahead. I was interested in some new armor, but I decided against it and wandered about the Waft on my way back to the Silent Siren. I saw Kay, Karanaj, and Gruush buying weapons from Adelia’s shop and I decided to join them. Adelia remembered me well, and even referred to me as the “handsome one." (I like that title.) We spoke for a few moments, but I could not stay for long, regrettably. She was surprised though that a woman had not claimed me. Claim me? Interesting thought, but not for me. I am not making that mistake again; the hurt I brought Ellyn was far too much to bear once more.

I might not have mentioned Ellyn till now and there is a reason for it. Not something I am proud of, I loved her when I was some years younger, during the days after I had just left the Shadow Thieves. She was a half-elf, and she was my closest friend, she knew me better then I knew myself, I think. I swore to her I would protect her, but I had no money, and nothing to support us. I took odd jobs to get by, but the money was slim and still not enough to live on. So I began selling my services as a merc, I called myself Burning Rose. I got the name from a tattoo she had, in a place that I will not recount here. The money was much better but kept me from her, for many weeks and sometimes months at a time. It tore her apart I suppose. I lost sight of what was important and focused on the money, and I saw her less and less. Maybe I should have seen the signs, she was not happy, she didn’t want the money, just my love. In the end, in her sorrow and grief, she took her own life, while I was away on another mission. When I returned, I found her body badly decomposed, she had poisoned herself. I am not sure why, but I ran, I ran away from that life and I have been running ever since. Maybe I have not learned from my mistake, but I don’t get close to people, not like that. I don’t want to hurt anyone else. 

But enough about that, I did not stay for long as the Kay, Karanaj, and Gruush continued to shop, for clothes no less, but to each their own I suppose. I sent a mental message to Vallia and went to her to get prepared for the journey ahead. I arrived at the Silent Siren; there was a wagon, a young woman waiting in the passenger seat. I ignored it and went to look for Vallia inside the inn. The woman turned and called to me, it was Vallia but she looked very human. She is a sneaky one, that Vallia. She told me that it would be best if we disguised ourselves, the party deciding on portraying the role of a merchant family and their guards. Suited me fine, I had done merchant caravan guard work before; this was a simple and brilliant idea. But it seemed that Gruush and Karanaj already fulfilled those roles, and well Kay was obviously going to be the child. Leaving me to play the role of the husband, and Vallia my wife. Selune help us, this sham of a marriage is doomed.

Before I could ponder too long on that she began to recount to me mentally many bits and pieces of her life. And being an elf, Vallia droned on like we had all the time in the world. Thankfully this time I listened. These are the words Vallia spoke to me:

“To begin at the beginning is always best. My sister and I were born one hundred and thirty years ago to Amlaruil and Zaor, rulers of the elves. Twins are rare among the elven people, and twins had never before been born to a monarch. Even more interesting was that we were not identical; in fact many did not believe us to be sisters at all. The day of our birth was heralded as a great omen, for at the hour and indeed very minute of our birth, the sun was eclipsed, and the entire world lay in darkness. Forty-three years ago, my father was murdered in our palace, and my mother took control of the kingdom. I have only become aware in recent months that the death of my father was not intentional, that in fact the assassins had intended to destroy my sister and I. This knowledge was not made available to the elven people, only I, my mother, my sister, the Captain of the Home Guard, and now you, know of this. I did not understand, we were only the second daughters to the royal house, my brother stood next in line for the throne. Why did the assassins seek to kill us? My sister was sent to apprentice with our maternal grandfather. She was always thought to be the more powerful, the one who took the lead. She was the pretty child, with curly, coppery red hair, bronze skin, and green eyes, which are the one thing we share. She was born with the gift of wizardry, which is rather common among my people. I, on the other hand, had no special talents. I was quiet, and people tended to overlook me in favor of my sister. My brother was much older, and teased us mercilessly. One day, I was not in the mood for his play, and when he began to tease me, I leaped atop him, and managed to knock him out cold. My father was angry and made me apologize, but from that time forth he called me his ‘wildcat’.”

I had to take a moment to take in all of this information; our highness was really a “Highness”. Now that isn’t something I saw coming, it took me totally by surprise. A princess, I couldn’t have fallen for a princess. She must be desperate if she is willing to allow a two-bit merc like myself to protect her. I may be the best damn merc this side of Amn, but I doubt I am that good. Vallia continued her story:

” One day, as I sat alone curled in a window seat in the palace, watching my sister with her friends, I heard a voice speak to me. I looked around, but did not see anyone. Convincing myself that it was a figment of my imagination, I settled back into the seat. Again, I heard a voice call my name. This time, I answered. The voice said that he was an agent of Corellon Larethian, and that he was calling me to his service. I was speechless, and was sure that he had the wrong sister. He told me that I underestimated myself, and that I should present myself to my father and request to be remanded to the clerics for training. To my surprise, I found myself doing just that. With the clerics, I felt that I had found my place, which I belonged. My father ordered that I be trained with a sword, and everyone thought him mad. But I excelled at that too, and soon everyone began whispering about the warrior princess. When my father died, my mother decided to send us away. As I said, my sister was sent to our maternal grandfather, and I was sent here. Here I have been, living in ignorance. A few months ago, the elder of our order asked me to visit him in his quarters. It was a strange request, since he seldom met with anyone, and certainly not a child, even if she was a princess. Further, such meetings were always held in his office, and never his quarters. I went, a little apprehensive. When I arrived, he was sitting in his armchair, holding a small jewel, much like an emerald. He asked me to sit, and said nothing for a long time, simply looking at the jewel. Finally, as I began to wonder what I was doing wasting my time, he looked up at me and asked if I had ever seen such a jewel. I told him no. He asked if I would like to hold it, and I shrugged. He passed it to me, and I looked at it more closely. It seemed to me to be of no importance, merely a small emerald. I looked up to see him watching me expectantly, and I passed the jewel back to him. He asked if I had felt anything and I shook my head. He seemed disappointed and said I could go. I left, very confused. A few nights later, there was a commotion in the quarters, and several clerics were killed, including the elder. Only later did I learn that the attack had succeeded and the emerald had been stolen. I began to demand answers, asserting my authority as royal princess. They were at first reluctant to give me any information, but a communiqué from my mother ordered them to tell me everything. In her words ‘she has a right to know’.”

The words continued to flow from her, as I soaked it all in. The thoughts running through my head were coming quickly now. I had no words to say and merely allowed her to continue while I only fumbled for some semblance of meaning in them. I was very wrong about Vallia, she was at the center of some dark business and now I was apart of this business. I didn’t like this but I had no choice in the matter, my word was my bond. And I would see this through to the end, no matter the cost. Vallia continued her story:

“It would appear that this jewel I had held was no mere emerald, but an artifact of great power, called the Jewel of Amn. This jewel had been passed down through generations of elves, and even the elders could not remember its use or why it was made. There are many prophecies regarding the Jewel, and it is these prophecies, which led me to be in the marketplace that day. I had sought adventurers that I could take with me, to track the thieves and the Jewel. When the opportunity presented itself, I felt that to aid the rest of you in your little quest would allow me to observe you and determine if you would fit my needs. I have decided that I will ask everyone to accompany me in this, but I do not plan on revealing as much as I am revealing to you. I trust you in this, to keep this information to yourself. My fears have been confirmed, and the thieves appear to be Zhentarim. They left Athkatlan headed for the Dalelands, and I plan to follow. After his death, I found some prophecies in the elder's quarters. I have been working to translate them. I dared not take anyone into my confidence, for the murder of the elder was too simple, and I think that there was a traitor among us. They may not be perfect and I have only translated bits and pieces. I lied when the elder asked if I felt anything from the jewel. The truth is, it spoke to me. It told me of a world where children did not cry for their dead fathers, a world where men were free to join families, not armies, a world where death was a natural part of life. It also told me to tell no one of its existence, until I formed the five. I could trust the five, it said, even with my life. At the time, I did not know what he meant. I do now.”

With those final words ringing in my mind I knew then that her quest was noble, but she used us. I understand why, but it still stung slightly. I know now I would follow Vallia to the ends of Toril if need be, she has but to ask. I can’t say "no" to her eyes, but I find this all disturbing. “The Five” she mentioned “might” be our group, but if we are her saviors then I fear for ourselves. We are hardly unified, but I will do what I can to make sure we do not fail. I can sense Vallia and I were closer now then we should be; destiny has brought us together, all of us. If I could, I would run away, but I won’t. I am scared, but if it is meant to be, Selune will see me through. All I need is some luck. Thankfully luck, as I have said before, is one of my skills. Though I have to say the prophecies surrounding the Jewel of Amn, brought only more concern into my troubled mind. Vallia explained the prophecies to me:

“The prophecies, so far as I can tell are... In a time of great darkness, there will be born a great hope. Daughter of the sun, daughter of the moon, two shall stand against the darkness, different and yet identical. Their cry shall drive the darkness away, and protect the land. One shall be the wielder of the jewel, the other the wielder of the sword. When the Amnian jewel is held by the one foretold, the world will know peace for a time. But beware, the jewel will serve its wielder, and if the one foretold does not or cannot wield the jewel, a great evil will pass over the land. The Amnian jewel is the key; the sword is the latch, and the door, the world. Five shall ride forth, five against the darkness. The one shall lead the charge. The daughter of the moon shall take with her four others, the warrior, the mage, the lover, and one who lusts for revenge. Five shall seek the daughter of the sun, and in the place where sun and moon meet, in the place where jewel and sword merge, the battle against great evil shall commence, and the time of waiting shall be done. I had thought that my sister would be the wielder of the jewel, and I the sword…it would appear the Zhentarim did as well. Ironic, is it not, that it is the opposite. My sister, the wizard, shall wield the sword. The Zhentarim have made their mistake and now we must seek the daughter of the sun. Last night, when I collapsed, it was because my grandfather has been killed, and my sister taken. I feel her pain as my own, and her fear. They carry her and the jewel to the Zhentarim stronghold. I was not prepared for the assault of pain and fear. It almost took me too. What worries me more, drow have been seen in Athkatlan, which has not happened in many years. It does not bode well. The drow have taken over Cormanthor's forests, near the stronghold, and I am afraid that the two work towards a common cause. If that is the case, I am not sure that we can overcome them. We must travel to the Dalelandss, and attempt to find a way to the jewel and my sister. It will not be an easy journey and I'm not sure if we will all make it to the end. But I am going anyway.”

She would not go alone; I don’t know where I fit into this prophecy, but I swore I would protect her. Her path was my own, and I would see it through with her, to make good on the faults of my past. I don’t put much stock in prophecies; I choose my own fate as best as Selune will allow. But Vallia’s words haunt me in my sleep, when I am awake, and especially when I look into her eyes. She must think we are the “Five”, in this elven legend. Vallia is the child of the moon; she is the focus I can only presume, and the one who must wield the Jewel. While her sister Aliya, is the child of the Sun, the wielder of the Sword. But who are the rest? 

Gruush, could he be the warrior, or does he lust for revenge? He is strong, and well disciplined it seems but underneath that exterior, flows orcish blood. I know little about him, but he seems not to be focused on revenge. Though Kay, she has spoken of her hatred of the Zhentarim. Stemming from the death of a lover at their hands. Is she the one that lusts for revenge? The Mage is obviously Karanaj, he is the only with talent in the arcane arts. Albeit natural ability, but it should suffice. But where does that leave me, I have no great love to avenge. But I am a warrior. Am I the Warrior or the Lover? Damn you Vallia, I know in my heart where I fit in the prophecy and it scares me.

I would not have long to ponder this as the rest of the group returned, disguised rather poorly, but disguised nonetheless. I took the reigns and drove the wagon forward, rain was coming I could see and we had a long ways to cover. Kay fell into her role as a bratty child with much enthusiasm, overwhelming really. Gruush settled in rather well, and Karanaj almost looked convincing in the saddle, as a stern protector. Vallia stayed close to me, and I enjoyed her warmth, familiar in ways. We traveled for days like this, peaceful, a little dull, but very peaceful. Kay never let up on her role, but I enjoyed her antics, I still like her spunk despite everything that has happened. Gruush and Karanaj rode steadily and did not complain much, if at all. While Vallia and I spoke from time to time verbally, and mentally. Sadly I think this troublesome bunch of adventurers were growing on me, Vallia especially.

We arrived in Crimmor and made our way towards an inn called the Comely Wench, near the center of town. The innkeeper took longer then I liked acknowledging our presence and I had Gruush pay special attention to him. Kay continued her ruse as the bratty child, surprisingly not too difficult, for her. I played the role of the wealthy merchant to the hilt, and I think was rather convincing. Rooms were secured for us, and food was plentiful, I made sure of that. Vallia went up stairs and I followed for appearances, at least.

Vallia was surprised to see me; she was in a state of undress, which I have to admit I enjoyed. But I was considerate of her modesty and turned my back while she changed. We spoke on some topics that had come up between us during our journey. Particularly that I had a fear of women. (Ha, Burning Rose afraid of a mere woman. Now that is funny.) I could see then, that Vallia had changed her thoughts about me immensely. The others saw it as well, and yet it could not be. She could not understand the pain that I caused Ellyn, or myself. She would not want that, our relationship as it stands now is good. I am not the Lover, she would only get hurt if she pursued me, or I her. I feel it as well, when I look at her. But maybe for that moment I felt it was best that we continued the pleasant little fiction of friendship that strained between us. I am a bastard. I am sorry Vallia.

Now it should be noted that Vallia bade me speak with Karanaj, and that since he too possessed a similar ring we could speak mentally. It seems that Vallia did not want me to make the same mistake that he had made, concerning Aliya. It is not a secret to me that Karanaj is in love with Aliya, Vallia’s sister, but I knew little else about this affair. Karanaj related to me that he loved her from first sight, and the time they spent was brief, together. Yet they never consummated their love, and now with her being kidnapped by the Zhentarim he possibly may never have the chance to see her again. He regrets the decision he made, and I can see that Vallia does not want me to make that same mistake. I feel for Karanaj, his lot is a lonely one. But I will do what I can to help him be with Aliya once more. (A merc with a sense of decency. Now I know I am trouble.)

Well that next morning came quickly, and thankfully the innkeeper was not the villain I thought him to be. We made haste get on the road once more. Course it didn’t stop me that morning from giving Vallia a polite kiss that would be shared between husband and wife. It was pleasant, and far too fleeting, but enough. I could learn to enjoy that; her lips were sweet and inviting. I am doomed.

Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia #2

4th day of Leaffall, 1372 DR

This morning began rather well, until I got downstairs. It would appear that, unfortunately, someone saw fit to teach Misha the elven language, and he finds it amusing to converse with me in this way. He has also picked up a habit of calling me Highness……it makes me grind my teeth just thinking about it. Mornings are not my best time, I tend to prefer night to day anyway. I actually found myself apologizing for snapping at him. I don’t know what on earth possessed me to do THAT.

As I sat down to breakfast, I noticed that Karanaj was a little, well, undressed. When I inquired, he said something about not being used to traveling with a group. Men. Of course, Kay and Misha took the opportunity to have some fun at our expense. Kay seems very fond of Misha, playing with the beads in his hair this morning. That grated on my nerves as well, though I’m not really sure why. Perhaps it is just the beads. How ridiculous. 

Apparently Gruush is not impressed with Kay either, he plucked her out of her seat and took it, then sat her on the floor. It was all I could do not to laugh. Suprisingly, Misha jumped up and offered her his seat. Maybe there is something between them after all, as disgusting as that may be. Later, when we told Misha he had apparently made a friend, he replied that he had no friends. Not suprising, really.

After some pointless discussion of last night’s prophecy, we finally left for the Platinum Quill, where we found a very uncooperative fellow called Catellion. Something about him bothered me, maybe his glib denial of knowing Galliad. When threatened, as we always seem to be doing, he shouted for Anteashara, who came running in the door. Being the coward that he apparently was, he left her to fight, and fled. 

It did not take us long to subdue Anteashara, and Misha, looking out the door, quickly dispatched two thugs Catellion must have sent to help her. He is good, I will give him that, although I think perhaps he has something magical which enhances his ability. Misha bade me heal Anteashara, and though I thought she would be in a better position to answer our questions as she was, I complied, to see how he would handle the situation. In hindsight, I know now that was a mistake.

The others threatened her, but she was uncooperative. Karanaj threatened her life, but I do not think he was serious. He did, however, manage to goad Misha into killing her, the fool. She was obviously important to Catellion, and would have been a valuable bargaining chip, but he killed her, while she was helpless and tied up! I was furious. Kay, surprisingly, took my side, and has not been cordial to Misha since.

Misha found nothing in the shop, and I goaded him a little, asking what we should do now that he had killed our only source of information. All the while, I couldn’t get that picture of him on the Path of Silk Flowers out of my mind. Suddenly, it struck me what a fool I’d been. The riddle. I should have realized. The place where smell meets sight and sound. The Path of Silk Flowers, surely a place of sight. And it intersects a well known district, the Avenue of Chimes, the place of sound. All I needed to find was the smell, and we had the contracts.

I led the others down the Avenue of Chimes, but did not see fit to fill them in. To my surprise, the halfling was the first one to understand. As we stood at the intersection, I noticed that the garden on the corner emitted a powerful aroma, and decided that its manor was obviously our destination. 

Kay decided to knock. While not my choice, I allowed her to do so. No one answered, and she had Gruush lift her so she could look through the window. She saw two men guarding double doors, but nothing else. While Kay was spying, Misha whined about my not liking him. I explained to him, of course, that I did not dislike HIM per se, I just did not like his methods, ie. acting stupid, which he seems to do with frightening regularity. But I am getting off the subject, I am chronicling the events of my quest, not writing a Misha story.

It was decided that Kay would scout the side of the house, being the best at sneaking around. Misha, in his infinite wisdom, could not wait, and took it upon himself to scout the other side. He was not quiet, either, any idiot could have heard him coming. In fact, I rather enjoyed what happened next. Kay returned, having found an entrance through the garden on the side. We had decided to enter that way, when suddenly a patch of darkness began to move around the side of the house. 

Of course it was Misha and he had a ‘problem’. He IS one big problem. He just doesn’t think. Apparently someone in the house heard him coming as well, and cast a nice darkness spell over him. Being unable to counter the spell, we determined that Misha should remain where he was, which left us with one big problem: he was helpless. 

To my utter surprise, I found myself saying I would stay with him. The others continued on, though Karanaj appeared to want to stay. Misha remarked that I seemed to be enjoying his predicament, I asked if he could blame me. He did apologize for killing Anteashara, he said he didn’t want to kill her. I told him I would not leave him helpless and he asked why I cared. To tell the truth, I’m not sure myself.

We actually began to have a real conversation. He seemed to be under the mistaken impression that there was something between Karanaj and myself, which I corrected. Of course, Misha lets his mouth get him in trouble once more and comments “Lucky him.” I’m afraid I let my anger get the best of me, and I kicked him with as much force as I could muster. Someone needed to teach this arrogant boy a lesson. In his apology, he managed to call me an ice queen, earning himself another kick. He apologized and admitted that he had underestimated me. My temper cooled, and I even found myself telling him of my father’s nickname for me: Wildcat. After a few moments silence, he grudgingly thanked me for staying. I could tell he was in some pain, I had forgotten how well I can kick. I reached into the darkness and took his hands, as I prayed for healing. It was the least I could do. I felt a little guilty about indulging my anger, but…..he deserved it.

We spoke of friendships, which Misha apparently feels he cannot afford. How sad for him. I told him that perhaps I would have need of his services, after this affair was finished, to protect my life. He immediately offered to do so, free of charge. The shock alone almost killed me, but he claimed it was a favor for a friend. I agreed, but I told him I would not promise not to kick him again. 

I spoke with Karanaj through my mind, and learned that Gruush had been badly injured in a battle. Misha and I slowly found our way to them, and I healed Gruush as best I could. Misha whined to them about my kicking him, and Karanaj sympathized with him. When I had finished, I noticed that I could see Misha again. We commenced searching the house, and finally found our way to the study. While Karanaj and I looked at the books, a dire rat appeared in our mist, and Catellion attacked us from a side room. Misha quickly impaled the dire rat, but Catellion managed to graze Karanaj. 

While the rest of us made short work of Catellion, Kay landing the final blow by launching a magical stone that turned into a boulder, which pretty well crushed him., the mage, Mantatlus appeared and attacked Karanaj from behind. The crossbow bolt lodged in Karanaj, as we all concentrated our attacks on the mage. He managed to drink a potion, and promptly disappeared, although he did leave behind a pouch containing his important documents, including the contracts. He laughed at our confusion, and Karanaj claims he used a teleport spell to leave. We grabbed the pouch and left quickly.

The watch arrived more quickly than I had thought possible, and I had to think quick. Misha being the closest, I pulled him close, and began to kiss him. We began pretending to be in love, and the watch let us pass. At the sight of Gruush, however, the Watch began to mutter among themselves. Fortunately, Misha thought quickly, and was able to pass him off as his servant. While this was happening, I told Karanaj to go quickly the other way, a bloody man would quickly raise suspicions. He managed to slip away, and the Watch let us pass. Misha held me close until we made it back to the inn, and I have to admit I was a little disappointed when we arrived. 

We did not look at the contents of the pouch, being worn out from the battles. Kay went to bed, and Gruush helped Karanaj to his room. I felt so guilty, had I not kicked Misha and then had to heal him, I would have had enough healing spells to heal Karanaj. It is my fault he had to spend a night in pain……Misha and I talked for a while, I think, but I do not remember much. I remember being on the stairs and then darkness………………


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia #3

7th day of Leaffall, 1372 DR

I’ve never been afraid before. It’s a strange feeling, one I am not fond of. I’ve never fought my feelings like this. I had always thought that the biggest fool was the person who tried to deceive herself, but maybe I was wrong. 

He can’t be the one. It’s not possible, it’s not fair. I didn’t even like him. I mean, just the other morning he did yet another idiotic thing. I mean, first, he pretended not to have the contracts, then when Kathkallen appears, he magically finds them? I felt like kicking him again. I at least tried to give him a headache. Someone screaming in your head will do that to you. The fool didn’t even bother to check the pouch and find the other documents which Mantatlus felt were important enough to try to escape with. He just handed them off to Kathkallen! OK, so he did manage to get them back, but it was his fault he gave them away in the first place. With all the traveling we’ve been doing, I haven’t even had a chance to read them yet. 

I don’t seem to be documenting my quest very well, do I? Just like everything else, Misha is wreaking havoc on my journal too. The other night, after dinner, Misha and I were talking in the common room. I think I stood to go to my room, when this immense wave of terror and pain washed over me. I staggered, and Misha caught me. He helped me upstairs, but says I passed out before we reached the door. He put me to bed, and left. I was unconscious all night, which is unusual, since I usually only require a 4 hour reverie. The next morning, apparently they all became concerned when they could not wake me, and Misha and Karanaj did their best to rouse me. 

Karanaj called in my head, and slowly, it penetrated the haze of pain I drifted in. I began to hear the others, and to feel someone holding my hand. Finally, I was able to open my eyes, and assure them that I would be fine. I had managed to wall off the pain and fear in the back of my mind. As I looked at them, I realized what had happened.

My sister! I felt as though my heart had been ripped out, and I could barely stand to look at Karanaj, not wanting to tell him. Grandfather Aust was dead, and Aliya had been taken by the Zhentarim. The fools must have believed that she was the one with the power to wield the jewel. I took comfort in the fact that she was still alive, and that perhaps we could get her back. I found myself wishing with all my heart that she had told Karanaj everything, that they had had their chance to be together, while they could. 

I sent the others away, wanting so much to tell Karanaj, but not having the strength to think about it, to release that pain and fear again so soon. I asked Misha to stay, because I did not want to be alone with my thoughts. I remembered that Grandfather Aust had given Aliya and I each a pair of rings, and he said that when we met the person we were to give them to, we would know. Aliya has given hers to Karanaj, for I have seen it. To my shock, I found myself presenting mine to Misha. I don’t know what possessed me. When I spoke to him through it, he almost fell out of the window in shock. He expressed appreciation for the gift, but quickly managed to ruin any good feeling I may have had towards him by remarking that "not that an elf would understand, but some of us have to work for what we have." I was angry, I thought perhaps he had something against elves, or maybe it was just me. I grew angry and told him I had worked harder in my 130 years than he ever would. When he retorted that "oh well I forgot I am just a blink in time for an elf... "only 19 and all….I apologize.” I was in shock .I had not thought about that. He is human! He will die…..so very soon. The very thought made me feel lonely, and I thought about Aliya and Karanaj. Fate is not kind.

I told him we would be leaving for Mistledale, because I was sure that was where the Zhentarim were taking the Jewel. He left me to change. At breakfast, I was able to convince the others to accompany us. During the meeting with Kathkallen, I realized suddenly that I had never healed Karanaj! I felt so guilty and healed him at once. 

Once we were paid, everyone headed off to provision while I procured our disguise. Misha was surprised that I was not more enthused about his return, and I told him "My apologies....I am sure you are used to women swooning over the thought of your return, but as you stated so eloquently, I am an elf." When he replied that I had swooned for him the previous night, I retorted quickly "were that true, you would be a man this morning, and not the boy you remain.” He did not much care for that!

This fiction I came up with of traveling as a merchant family seemed so good at the time. I had no trouble procuring a wagon stocked with food and horses, but I really thought that Karanaj would choose to be my ‘husband’. Having to share a room with Misha.......is more complications than I need. Though the last several days have been quiet, and nice, the two of us have really had a chance to talk. I told him the history of myself and my sister, which is too long to recount here. Kay has been superb as the bratty child, almost too much so. I find myself thinking of spankings quite often.

Why couldn’t Karanaj be my ma’sheira? He seems so wonderful. I tried to deny it for so long, but...........I love Misha. There, I said it. And it makes me angry. I didn’t ask for this, I don’t want to be a part of this. To give him credit, he does not appear to want this either. I’m not sure how I feel about that.

He is the lover in the prophecy, I am sure of it. Damn fate, anyway! The mage is Karanaj, the warrior Gruush, and that leaves Kay as the one who seeks revenge. Strange. 

He is afraid of me, I know that, just as I am afraid of him. He denies it, but I see it in his eyes. I see the way he pulls back from me. I'm tired of denying it. I look at Karanaj, and I realize, that if we are not able to save Aliya, he has lost so much. I do not want Misha and I to have the same regrets. Still, he struggles, he tries to deceive himself. To tell the truth, I’m not really sure I’m ready for him to accept it anyway.

I argued with myself for so long over telling Karanaj about Aliya, but in the end, I decided he had a right to know, and she might not ever be able to tell him herself. Our conversation was brief, and I may have startled him. I told him that “most elves, they fall in love the way that humans do.....but...elves can fall in love in other ways as well. It happens seldom, but sometimes an elf meets someone, her ma'sheira, and in that instant knows that she will be bound to him for life. An elf who falls in love this way will never love another for as long as she lives."

He asked "So, then, you are saying that she already has met him?" and I told him yes. He was very sad, until I continued with "She met you." I could tell from his "R... really?" that he was shocked. I even proceeded to tell him she has never been with any man, yet she offered herself to him." He said "I feel so stupid. I found and lost the love of my life within a week." I tried to comfort him as best I could, but there is really little comfort to be found. She should have told him. I am a poor substitute.

I sound like such a hypocrite! She should have told him…….what am I doing? We stopped in a small town called Crimmor, and stayed at an inn called the “Comely Wench”. Of course, Misha and I took a room together for appearances sake. Tonight, when Misha walked in as I was undressing, I was shocked, and then happy. The happiness shook me, and I am not easily shaken. My sister and I were never exposed to men, except our brother, of course, and we.....well......when she offered herself to Karanaj, he didn’t understand what it meant, but I did. After the initial shock of seeing Misha there, I was embarrassed.....I mean, no man had ever seen me.....like that......before. He was surprisingly gallant, and even turned his back as I dressed. We talked for a while, and while he admitted that he shared my feelings, he refuses to act on them. I told him he should speak to Karanaj, and I asked Karanaj to tell him how he felt. I only hope Karanaj can make him understand.

Re-reading this journal entry, it sounds like the ravings of a crazy woman. Perhaps I am just imagining all of this, but I’m beginning to realize how arrogant I have been, I don’t have much time left after all.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Misha’s Journal #4 

26th Leaffall, 1372 DR 

I really hate the rain; I hate the great outdoors too. Damn pesky bugs, the cold bitter air, and all this travel. Now I am not averse to traveling, that is fine, but I just like to complain. Though now that my journal has been returned to me, thank you very much Karanaj, I feel somewhat elated. I think he knows too much now, but I trust him. Now I know this group of clueless adventurers is rubbing off on me. Now if Vallia could just learn to keep herself out of harm’s way then all would be right in the world. Though it does not help that trouble and mystery seems to follow us, but I can handle that. 

Well, let me return to recounting the journey through the Cloud Peak Mountains. We had left Crimmor, and were a few days travel into the foothills surrounding the Cloud Peak Mountains, and everything had been going well. We continued our ruse of being a merchant family, when we needed to. The opportunities on the open road were far and few in between. Which suited me fine, I only wanted to get through the mountains before the rains came. It was pleasant, until we got ambushed by a band of troglodytes. Smelly nasty creatures, they hurled javelins at us from hidden locations. Vallia took it upon herself in her utter brilliance to take a javelin in her chest. She claimed later, that it was headed for my head. The javelin knocked her off of the wagon onto the left side laying on the ground bleeding and unconscious. The rest of the party prepared for the attack, I was the quickest off the mark and drew my composite short-bow, I could see two troglodytes hiding behind large stones on the right and three moving from the brush line on the left. 

I knocked an arrow and fired two shots in quick succession at one of the hiding creatures, only one arrow hit its mark. I gritted my teeth as Kay took cover and both Karanaj and Gruush dismounted and prepared to attack. Gruush aimed a bolt from his crossbow and fired at the same beast I had injured. Karanaj finished the task by using his magic, a magic missile I suppose. We had killed one creature as they began to advance, now the odds looked slightly better. I aimed my bow at the beast and fired two more arrows at the creature, my hands moving quickly. I am growing to like these Bracers of Speed. Both of my arrows hit their mark, but the creature did not fall. Gruush finished it though with another shot from his crossbow. Karanaj turned his attention to the troglodytes approaching quickly on our left and used his magic once more. Two more magic missiles arced out at the creature hurting it. It growled and charged into melee with Karanaj, while the others went to take on Kay and Gruush respectively. The attacks were vicious, but Gruush managed to emerge unscathed. I aimed my bow at the beast that attacked Kay, taking advantage of her short stature and fired into melee. Both of my arrows luckily hit their mark. Like I said luck is one of my best skills. Kay attempted to capitalize on my distraction but failed to connect with her unarmed attacks. Gruush attempted to lay down a mighty blow against the troglodyte but failed to hit the evil creature. Karanaj finished the beast he was facing by stepping back and using his magic missile spell to strike both his own opponent and Kay’s opponent. I like that spell. The creatures continued to attack but missed horribly. 

I dropped my bow and drew my longsword and flipped off of the wagon landing behind the troglodyte facing Kay and unleashed two quick strikes into its back. The first was a low strike severing the spine and the second attack a slash across his back. It was dead thankfully. Kay turned on the other creature and moved to sweep it with a well-placed kick, but did little to deter it from Gruush. Gruush added more insult to injury by kicking the beast in its gut knocking its air out. The lone troglodyte leapt upon Gruush and mauled him violently, as I approached to flank the beast and gutted in where it stood. It crumpled to the ground, and just for good measure I kicked the beast, it was very much dead. 

Immediately Karanaj went to look after Vallia while I scanned the horizon for any more troglodytes, I could see none and returned to check on Vallia. Karanaj decided that removing the javelin might help, a sound plan, if the javelin had not been barbed. I was horrified and immediately set about to trying to stabilize her. She was stupid; I am the one that is supposed to be throwing myself in harm’s way. I was able to close the wound as best as I could, but their was precious little else I could do until we could find a healer. I made her comfortable with Kay’s help while I thought if what to do. 

Speaking of thinking, it was about then, that I heard Karanaj’s mental voice. Karanaj and I spoke about the incident, and how stupid Vallia was for doing what she did. Karanaj returned my journal then, and he told me that he knew about the “Burning Rose”, bastard. He does not know anything about Ellyn or me. But I let it pass, my only thoughts were about Vallia, she was stupid in doing that. Karanaj claimed it was a sign, a sign of what? That I should not have let things get so complicated, maybe I am a fool but it is better that she does not get hurt. Karanaj is right though, I do see it, I want it, but I digress I need to move on. 

The rain began to fall, and I realized that we were not too far from a village I remembered along this road. Didn’t stay for long but I knew it was not that far ahead maybe a few leagues or so. I placed Vallia on the wagon gently, while Kay cared for her. Gruush and Karanaj took their positions and we went with as much speed as we could muster towards the village. The rain came heavy and hard as we rolled into the village. Vallia was turning blue, just watching her so helpless ripped my insides apart it seemed. I was determined not to lose her. We stopped at inn called the “Traveler’s Boon”. Gruush opened the door for me as I carried Vallia inside, he was slightly overzealous in calling out for aid, but I do not blame him. 

After a few tense moments, the innkeeper, Tal was able to help us and I placed Vallia down on a table. I almost slipped up in our ruse, but continued the role as a devoted husband. Tal had Karanaj fetch the healer, Dosol, which was thankfully not far. I stayed and watched over Vallia and mulled my jumbled thoughts through my mind. Vallia was looking worse and worse by the moment, I hoped that Karanaj would return soon. 

Karanaj suddenly began to send me mental messaged about the healer, Dosol. He though the man was being charmed, so I sent Gruush to go and help in case there was trouble. At the same moment Tal began to recount a short little tale about some travelers that had recently came into town. A religious troupe of robed brothers whom he had seen at the abbey, when he heard some digging. Great, I knew this was not going to be a good night. Karanaj was suspecting trouble, and so I had Kay go along as well to help the poor mage, while I stayed behind to watch Vallia. But it seemed that I too would be needed and it was a tough decision, but I felt I could trust Tal. And if we could assist this healer, then all the better. I drew my longsword in and went to find Karanaj. I hoped I would not regret my actions. 

I found Karanaj, and company, engaged in combat with two robed creatures in the doorway to the abbey. Adventure and danger seems to follow us wherever we go I suppose. Good thing I am the best damn merc this side of Amn. Kay had just attempted what looked to be a punch, but she lost her footing, which threw off her balance horribly. Gruush slashed into a figure as Karanaj unleashed more of his magic into the hooded figure. I flanked the creature attacking Gruush, at Karanaj’s request and missed with my first slash but was able to bring my blade through my enemy’s side. Kay continued her attack but missed once more, like I said I do not expect much from the halfling. Gruush slashes once more with his kama and took the robed figure's head. I like Gruush he may smell, but he is good in a fight and smart too. (Did I mention that already?) 

Luckily I turned and spotted inside the abbey no less, two more of these figures coming up some stairs, joining a third already standing within the abbey. One of them casted a spell that created magical webbing, luckily we all evaded the sticky stuff. One of the figures then went back down the stairs leaving the two robed figures to face our wrath. I flipped forward evading the sticky webbing landed and then roll forward and sprung up into a cartwheel, my blade in my hand the whole time. I brought it to bear and slashed the closest hooded figure. My attacks came quick but did not fell the hooded attacker. Kay threw shuriken at the other figure as Gruush pressed his attack. Karanaj finished off the second hooded creature after it tried to rip Gruush apart with its claws. The figure I just slashed stepped back and unleashed two magic missiles into my chest. Now I don’t like Magic Missile. I growled and pressed the attack first gutting the hooded mage, and then taking his head clean off his shoulders. I felt slightly better after that show of force. 

I could hear digging sounds coming from the stairway, but we also had the charmed priest, Dosol, to attend to. We debated what to do, I wanted to get Vallia help as soon as possible but I also did not want these cretins to get away with whatever foul plans they had. We were about to take the priest to the inn when he abruptly turned and walked to the stairs, well that settled that. We went after the digging as I held my longsword two-handed. I had Karanaj return to Vallia since he had exhausted his magic power, and I was still very worried about Vallia. I lead the way with Gruush, then Kay following me. Dosol walked down the stairs into a room and just faced the far wall; he was definitely being charmed by something. Before we could focus on that problem we saw two more figures, both robed of course, and that blasted magical webbing. Both Kay and myself avoided the loathsome webs but Gruush was not so lucky, and was stuck. I am starting to loath magic. I was the quickest to act, and slashed at the hooded mage, but I missed both of my attacks. Kay used her sling to pelt the digger and hit the digger squarely in the head, but he continued to dig. A fanatic perhaps? I would not have much time to think about that as the mage stepped back and fired more magic missiles into my chest. I really am starting to hate that spell. I continued my assault and slashed the mage wickedly with my blade, but he did not fall. The mage stepped back and unleashed more strange magic upon me, but I was able to evade the strange sickening magic. Kay launched another pellet but missed the digger this time. I growled and pressed my attack with a fury, that not even Selune could contain. I slashed my blade into the mage’s gut then ripped it out quickly and spun taking the mages head as well off his shoulders. I watched as the hooded mage fell into three messy pieces. I love it when a good plan comes together. Kay slung another stone as Gruush freed himself from the webbing. She missed her attack once more as Gruush slashed at the mage, again missing as well. I took the opportunity to flank the mage and brought my longsword, held two-handed no less, down splitting the mage’s skull. He fell the to the floor in a heap, a bloody heap, but a heap nonetheless. 

We looked to the priest but our gaze was drawn to a glow, coming from where the digger had been digging before I split his skull open. The glow was coming from an orb; I knelt down near it and glanced at the others. We were all wary, but I bravely reached out to touch it. Against Gruush’s wishes, strangely enough the orb healed me. I like this glowing and I bade every one else to “touch my orb”. Since I touched it first it was my orb. Gruush followed my lead and touched it as well, and it in turn healed his wounds. Kay was frantic and grabbed the orb to take it to Vallia, it healed her wounds as well, but it disappeared right before our eyes. We shared some terse words and I relayed to Karanaj as well, via my ring, what had transpired. He was not pleased with the results but it mattered little we still had Dosol, the healer. Kay grabbed Dosol and led him towards the inn; he was still quite confused but agreed to help us. Gruush followed, and I set about the grisly work of checking the bodies of these hooded thugs. I found about 250 silver, which I being overly generous lost 200 trying to share equally with the rest of the group. Their lack of common sense astounds me; none took the silver I left for them at the inn. I can only presume they have yet to learn the rudimentary aspects of greed. Anyway as I checked these loathsome thugs I found that they were not men but some strange hawk-like humanoid. I have not the knowledge to know what they were so I grabbed one that was relatively intact and carried it back to the inn. 

I entered the inn and hoisted the strange humanoid onto the table and shook off the blood and gristle. Always a good feeling, well not really, I suppose. I took a seat and rested for a moment while the rest of the party pondered over the strange creature I had found. I rested and thought about the day’s events. I also chatted with Karanaj mentally and I am finding he can be just as annoying as Vallia. They are both too naive at times for their own good. Tal came into the common room and was shocked as well; I explained to him everything that happened he seemed grateful if not surprised at the events that unfolded this rainy eve. I hate the rain; I just wanted to say that. Dosol came downstairs and was pleased and happy that we assisted him. 

In the meanwhile Karanaj and myself were having a heated argument over Vallia. He wanted me to see what a fool I had been up to this point, and I could not doubt that he understood why I persisted. He knew about Ellyn after all. I wanted to choke him at some points, but I understood he meant well. But I don’t want to hurt Vallia, not like I did Ellyn, I love her too much I think. If one such as myself can love at all. We passed each other in the hallway he glanced at me and I at him. I gave him a curt response as if master speaking to servant, to continue our ruse. I then shooed Kay out of the room and spoke with Vallia alone. She at least was feeling better. 

I sat down on the bed and explained what had happened to her, during her figurative leave of absence. I also let it slip that I thought her actions were foolish and that she should take greater care before casually throwing herself into harm’s way. She was saddened by that, I can see why she did it. I had hoped I was wrong, and this will complicate my role as a protector. But one look into her opened eyes and I knew it didn’t matter. I am a sucker for a pretty face. I explained to her the events of the night as well, and our little altercation with the hawk-like humanoids. She was most distressed that I left her. And that sent pangs of guilt up and down my spine. I didn’t want to leave her but it had to be done, to help her. Or so I thought. I so despise the position of leadership, which has been unceremoniously dropped into my lap. I am not a leader of men, but a merc. A merc, why couldn’t she understand that, I don’t have time for love. I am a warrior for money, I kill and I get paid for it. I don’t stick around, I go where the money is, but she can’t see that. Sometimes I can’t see that either. This life of companionship is growing on me. I don’t want it to end, but I know once this mission is over, and my job done. I will have to move on. I am only human; my life compared to hers will be brutally short. Why does she not see that? 

I could see though that she was still very cold so I offered to share some warmth with her. I took off my shirt and laid in the bed with her, and allowed her to take part in my own body heat. An old trick I learned from soldiers during cold nights. It takes a lot of trust mind you, but much warmer then sleeping alone. Vallia was startled but she enjoyed it, and I have to admit I did as well. 

Morning came and I was up first, as usual. Vallia was surprised to still see me there and I enjoyed the pleasant little fiction of husband and wife. She kissed me on the cheek gently, and I could find myself getting used to that. I could find myself getting used to many things, actually. But I still carried the pain from Ellyn so I had to restrain myself. We dressed quickly, and we chatted about the argument that Karanaj and myself had last night. She was surprised to see that she was the topic of discussion. We did not linger long about it and decided to focus on getting through these mountains and towards Mistledale. Karanaj surprisingly spoke to me in the morning but I couldn’t chat for long. I was in the midst of another kiss with Vallia. Sometimes I really hate those damned rings. 

The morning passed, and I got myself a well-needed bath and some food in my stomach. We would have stayed longer I suppose at the inn, but we needed to move on. Vallia could feel that Aliya was weakening. We moved on, in hindsight I think we had caused quite a ruckus in that small village. We seem to do that more times then I would like, maybe it is just Tymora smiling upon us. We started on our journey once more and I chatted with Karanaj mentally along the way. 

He was still quite determined to have me admit my feelings for Vallia, a conversation I was beginning to dread every time I heard his voice in my mind. I reminded him that he should never speak of Burning Rose to anyone, and I think I can trust him to do so. He added that I should read his journal as well for fairness, and I after some thinking agreed, since it was only fair. He handed the book over and I have had some time to read it. I can only say that I had quite a few laughs, but I would like to add that I am no braggart. I am the best damn merc this side of Amn. Anyway, to continue, he explained to me this elven phenomenon that is the Ma'sheira. I guess, from his words that it is when an elf meets someone and instantly know that they will love this one person in all of their life. The elf has no control over this I suppose and they will love only this one person, for all of their lives. That sounds good and dandy if that significant other is an elf. But in Karanaj’s case, Aliya loves him in this way, and he is very human. I feel for him, and her sadly, as I have said before we humans live brutally short lives compared to the other races of Toril. 

I then spoke with Vallia about this phenomenon. I think what I heard stunned me more so then anything else this whole trip. Including those blasted magic missiles. (Did I mention I hate that spell?) At first she was evasive but she explained to me what Karanaj had told me before. So I simply asked her if she had found her own Ma'sheira, and she seemed to at first reply that he had died. I felt bad inside because that is a horrible thing. But luckily he was still alive, and I wished that she would get back to him soon once this was over. I had an inward twang of pain as well. I liked her and I could tell she liked me, but I did not feel right trying seduce another man’s woman. Not that I was doing this on purpose mind you. But she continued and it seemed that she had never left his side from the first time they had met. I knew then I was in trouble, she didn’t even have to say it, even though in my shock my replies were all half-hearted. I was her Ma'sheira, I knew it inside and that scares me still even as I write this. Why me, I am a no-good merc just trying to make a quick gold. I am no hero, I am not dashing, just a merc. I had to think about this, what do I do? I can’t turn her away, she has no choice in this, she loves me and deep down, I care for her so deeply it scares me. Fate it seems is not without a sense of humor. 

We traveled through the mountains, as I contemplated these recent events. We passed through the mountains and have entered the Dales I wager although we are in marshland it seems. I really hate the bugs and the weather has been less then pleasing. It has rained for nearly the past ten-day. Nearly 23 or days on the road, I hope we are nearing Mistledale. I know in my heart what I must do about Vallia, I hope I am ready for this. Did I mention I really hate bugs? 

Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Karanaj’s Journal #4 
Today, I don’t feel much like talking about what happened, but I guess that the bad should come along with the good (though, I am still waiting for the good). The morning after our first acting opportunity was a bit slow. I was outside Misha and Vallia’s door, just looking at Jynx in my lap (Jynx is my cat, if I haven’t already mentioned that). I was wondering what I should do with her, since I couldn’t very well just leave her here, and it didn’t seem proper for a man I was pretending to be to have a pet cat. I decided to let the “family” take him as a pet. The rest of the group finally awoke, and Gruush came over to see what had happened. Nothing had, and we both went downstairs for breakfast. 

After we finished all of our business there, we all headed out to the wagon and horses, and I went over to Kayla to offer her the cat. She accepted, and made a few comments insinuating what she would do to that cat. All I can say is that I hope she does not, for her sake. We were on the road again, and not too far along before we were attacked by some Troglodytes. 

Two javelins flew from the right, and Vallia jumped into one of them that was heading straight for Misha. She flew off of the wagon, and landed on the ground, lying very still. I knew the Troglodytes must have poisoned it somehow, because she would never have fallen that easily. Gruush and Misha were the first to see the creatures, and they fired on the right. I was quite angry by now, seeing Vallia lying on the ground. I leapt from my horse, and fired on her attackers first. I then realized that there were more coming from the opposite direction and turned my attention there. I came out of the battle with a few scratches, and turned my attention to Vallia, since everyone else seemed to want to. I saw the javelin sticking out, and all I could think of was poison on that thing, making her worse. I took the javelin out, not ripping it at full force, but pulling it enough that it ripped a larger wound in her chest. The javelin was barbed. The sight of that, and the smell of the troglodytes make me wretch, and I promptly lost my lunch. I’m not really sure what happened after that. I think Misha scolded me in his own way, but I wasn’t paying attention. All I could see was what I had just done to Vallia. We tried to make camp right there, but the rains came quickly, and we were forced to move on. 

We drove through the bone chilling rain, but I did not even notice that I was soaked or freezing. All I could think of was that I had just nearly lost Vallia, who meant a lot to me, now. We found an inn, and Misha took Vallia inside, while Gruush made our presence known. Gruush scared half of the patrons into drawing weapons, but thankfully the innkeeper intervened, and sent them all away so we could concentrate on the matter at hand. I began to try to use this opportunity to show Misha exactly what I saw. 

He either wouldn’t see it, or just denied it, like the fool he was. I can’t blame him, though. I read in his journal about the Burning Rose, and I do understand why he acts the way he does. The only way I can hope to show him what I see is to play his game; be the tough guy. I did my best to show him what Vallia did for him as a gesture of how she feels. I told him. I don’t know whether I need to convince him that Vallia loved him, or that he needed to be honest about his feelings. I tried to do both, but he was so stubborn. I quickly became agitated, and didn’t even want to speak with him anymore. When that happened, I saw what pain I had caused both Vallia and Misha, and I continued pushing him. I could not allow this to happen right in front of me. They loved each other, and the man was holding them back from experiencing it. I could not allow him to make the same mistake I did. Tal, the innkeeper, sent me to the abbey to get the priest. I was all to happy to make amends for earlier, and at the same time, to get away from that stubbornly foolish Misha. I ran off to find the place. 

I found the abbey, and heard some sounds of digging inside. I had no time to worry about that, and pounded on the locked door. The priest answered, and I could tell by his speech and demeanor that he had been charmed. I told Misha as much, and he sent Gruush to come help me, if need be. I saw who I thought was that man responsible, all the while, trying to get something out the priest. He tried to shut the door on me, and I pushed the door back, and moved past him. I saw two more cloaked figures, just as the one I had seen from the entrance. I knew that this could be trouble, and asked for some more help. Kay was sent this time, but I still did not feel that that was enough. The three figures attacked all of us, and I told Misha that he should hurry here, to help us free the priest from their control. Surprisingly, and to my delight, Misha actually had to deal with his conscience before leaving Vallia at the inn. He hurried here, and we made short work of the men, and their reinforcements. I was exhausted from the battle, and I could tell that I would not be able to cast magic that night again. I volunteered to go look after Vallia, while the group continued to find who had control over the priest. 

I headed back and found Tal in Vallia’s room, keeping watch over her. I thanked him for all his help, but still could not convey my feelings well enough to him. He left, to go see his family, and that thought gave me a sort of bittersweet feeling. The serving girl came up later on, and apparently found me quite dashing. Had I not known that I was Aliya’s ma’sheira, I would have been easily taken by her offer, even after meeting Aliya. I told the girl that I was already taken, and she looked very forlorn. I tried as best I could to assure her that it was for the best as she left. She had brought food, but I didn’t feel hungry at all. I simply took Vallia’s hand. It was cold as ice, and I began to gently rub it, to try to bring back some warmth. 

Kayla came back first, and she had the priest in tow. She brought him upstairs to Vallia, and he promptly began examining her. He asked where she was wounded, and I told her in the chest. He pulled back the covers, and was about to unbutton her bodice when he looked at me. In all my worrying about her I had forgotten completely about modesty! I walked to the doorway, and stood facing out of the room. He gasped when he saw the wound, and I told him that it was my fault for pulling out the barbed javelin. He scolded me, which did nothing to help my attitude, and proceeded to heal her. She did not wake immediately, but was healed at the very least. We offered him some money, but he did not take it. The group was back by then, and we all thanked him for his help. He left, and I was set to wondering about Misha again. 

I stopped Misha before he entered the room. I wanted to say a million things in that seemingly eternal time, but I could not. He asked me what was wrong, as a master would ask his bodyguard, and I let the question hang in the air as I walked to my room. Vallia spoke to me in my mind as I reached my room. I felt so much guilt at hearing her voice. I asked her if she was alright, and she told me that her chest was sore. That made my guilt even worse, and I tried at first to say why I had ripped that javelin out of her. I then realized that I couldn’t make anything better by excusing it, so I just told her it was my fault, and apologized. She was not angry; I was not very surprised by that, but I was still somewhat relieved. I tried one last time to goad Misha into saying something, but I couldn’t, and I said my “good nights” to Vallia and Misha. 

I was outside Misha and Vallia’s door the next morning, as I had done so many times in the recent past. Vallia began to ask me what I had said to Misha. I didn’t want her to know, for some reason, and I told her that I didn’t say anything very serious. She was still worried about him, and I tried the only thing that I could think of to convince him. I allowed him to read my own journal as well. I thought that maybe he would see what he was doing, and stop his foolishness. Even as I offered it to him, he told me that he already knew that he would probably hurt Vallia down the road. I told him that even if there was a good chance of hurting her down the road, there is a guarantee of hurting her NOW, if he did not accept his feelings. He began to defend himself by saying that an elf would get over a human very easily. I told him about an elf, and her ma’sheira; how she would never love another for the rest of her life. I told him about how sad I was that Aliya had fallen for me, and that she had to have a great love for me, because she knew that already as well. He read through it for quite some time as we traveled a lengthy portion of our trip. I think that reading my Journal changed him at least a little. 

As we neared a roadside inn (though we didn’t know about it quite yet), I asked Vallia to answer one question for me. I wanted to see if all my efforts had been in vain (those two had been so stubborn; I didn’t know what I could think of as true). I asked her if she loved that man sitting next to her, and she told me not only what I had thought, but something even more than that. She told me she was to him and Aliya was to me. She would never love another man, as long as she lived. I was taken aback by the news, and I told Vallia, as best I could, about the Burning Rose (I had promised to tell no one, but I could not keep this from her, especially now). I explained in general terms, so as not to betray Misha’s trust in me totally, but I did my best to show how he felt. I soon found out that emotions, if they were strong enough, could be conveyed to everyone wearing a ring. Misha now knew what I had seen so long ago. I hoped that he would not hurt her. 

We finally came to the inn, and found that it was abandoned. The animals there were malnourished, as if they hadn’t been fed in a few days. We went into the inn, and saw people dead. They had tried to carve crude Holy Symbols, and there was a scent of garlic in the air. We went over to one of the men; he had two bite holes in his neck, and was very withered. This would not be a pleasant night at all.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal 

26th day of Leaffall, 1372DR 

It has been some time since my last journal entry. The lapse was not entirely my fault, it is difficult to write as you travel, and I was unconscious for a while. I’m going to try to go back, and pick up where I left off. My mind seems to have calmed somewhat, so perhaps this entry will be somewhat more….orderly than the last. 

The night in Crimmor passed uneventfully, and the morning after, we left town early and turned north to pass over the Cloud Peak Mountains. I do think that Misha is taking this married thing a little too far, he actually kissed me this morning as he helped me into the wagon. It was nice, but still……He holds me tight as I sit next to him, and I do not think it is for the act. He seems almost affectionate, but restrained. I have given up trying to understand him, I think perhaps I will just let time take its course, and see what happens. 

He began to speak of the first time he saw me, calling it a strange moment. He would tell me only that at that time he felt ‘good’, whatever that means. I took it as a positive sign, though. Other than the conversation, the travel was mostly dull, and the day passed quickly. As twilight fell, I saw movement from the rocks along the side of the path. I saw an arm, and javelins flying towards us. The others had not yet seen them, not having keen elven eyesight, and I leapt up, drawing my sword. 

I have always been good at being able to tell where an arrow will fly, or strike, and I knew as soon as I saw those javelins that the second one was aimed straight at Misha’s head. I didn’t think, I didn’t consciously move, but I found myself, sword in hand, coming to my feet directly in front of him. Just as I stood, the javelins struck. I looked down briefly in horror to see one sticking out of my chest. The force of my momentum carried me over the side of the wagon, but thankfully, I do not remember hitting the ground. 

When I awoke again, the first thing I heard was Misha’s voice, asking if I was feeling better. I tried to answer him, but it felt like my chest was on fire, I couldn’t take a breath. And I was cold, so cold, I could feel myself shaking. There was also something pressed up against me, very close, which made me feel very smothered. 

I opened my eyes to find Kay, surprisingly, pressed against me, trying apparently to keep me warm. I appreciated the gesture, but her closeness was uncomfortable. I asked Misha to convince her to go, and she finally agreed. I was touched that she had gone to the trouble. Maybe I’ve been wrong about halflings after all.

I sent a quick message to Karanaj, letting him know I was alright. He apologized for removing the javelin, but explained that he had suspected poison. I told him that it was not his fault, and that there apparently was a sleeping poison on the javelin. I do not blame him for his actions, he was only trying to do what he thought best, and I love him for it. Our conversation was short, and I was exhausted, so I quickly bid him good night. 

Misha explained that I had been hit by a barbed javelin, which Karanaj had unknowingly ripped out, injuring me further. Misha was angry with me for protecting him, he stated very vigorously that protecting me was his job. I told him I was sorry, that I had not thought, just acted. He mentioned something of fighting, and about that time I began to take note of my surroundings, and realized that someone had changed my clothes and put me to bed. 

When I inquired, I found to my shock, that the others had left me with the innkeeper, and had gone off to fight. Furthermore, I have to assume that someone from the inn bathed my wound and clothed me. To say I was not pleased is an understatement. Of course, they were fighting for the cleric who was to heal me, so who am I to judge them, I suppose. I just thought…….I hoped………that someone would have remained with me. 

Misha finally noticed my shivers (just as I noticed my fingers were blue!) and pulled off his shirt. I was a little alarmed and unsure of what he intended, but he muttered something about soldiers and warmth and promptly got into bed with me, putting his arms around me. It did make me feel warmer, and safe, and I huddled close to him, and fell asleep rather quickly. 

He was still there in the morning when I awoke, which surprised me. One look at him, and I could tell he had not gotten much sleep. He was standing by the window, seemingly lost in thought. I remarked on his still being there (something which I don’t recall happening before) and he told me that I had scared him and Karanaj rather badly. I apologized as I placed a hand on his shoulder. When he remarked that he almost felt like husband and wife, I gave him a quick kiss. I’m not really sure why I did that, but I was feeling…….well, almost giddy. 

Misha sounded funny when he mentioned Karanaj. I asked him what had transpired, and he said that they had had a disagreement about me. I had thought that Misha had been angry with him about the javelin, and sent a quick message to Karanaj asking what had happened, as Misha tried to change the subject. 

He does that quite often, and it annoys me greatly. I yelled his name in exasperation, and immediately regretted it, as my chest exploded in fire. Misha caught me before I fell and I asked him again to tell me what happened. He told me that Karanaj felt that he was deluding himself, and avoiding what everyone could see. Karanaj refused to tell me his reasons behind such comments, and I chose not to press. It seemed he knew something about Misha, and had given his word not to reveal it. I can respect that, but I do not have to like it. 

Karanaj did say that Misha was wrestling with a decision. I am worried about that. He must sleep if he wants to be of any use to us. I decided not to press either any farther, and dressed quickly. How strange for those two to become friends, they seemed so different. Before I went downstairs, Misha kissed me again. Sometimes I think that I am growing too accustomed to it. 

I emerged in the common room with a wide smile, and a ravenous appetite. I suppose it was all the healing, but I ate more than I have ever eaten in my entire life. Misha and Gruush took baths (thank goodness!) and I was more than ready to continue our journey. Misha, however, seemed determined to drag his feet. I was worried about Aliya…..the pain and fear I felt from her had lessened, but I did not think it a good sign and told Misha and Karanaj as much. I think she is weakening, and we must hurry. 

I was able to convince Misha to leave, and he again played the role of the husband to the hilt, even smacking my bottom, which I did not appreciate in the least! We traveled for what seemed like days, and Karanaj, for some unknown reason, had given Misha and I his journal to read. Misha had some questions about ma’sheira, and I explained as best I could, not really wanting to discuss it. He felt sympathy for Aliya, knowing that it will be hard for her when Karanaj dies, she will still be so young. He also said that he hoped I find something like that one day. I could hardly swallow for the lump in my throat. He isn’t ready……… 

I enjoyed reading Karanaj’s journal, though in reading about his meeting with Aliya, I felt such sadness. As much as we love Karanaj and Misha, Aliya and I do use them. We have no choice, but I do not have to like it. I seem to be saying that a lot lately. I was gratified to hear that I remind him of Aliya, for she is the warmest and most caring person I know. I like Karanaj even more so now, he feels such responsibility. I have found that is rare in humans. They do not often think of how their actions affect others, but Karanaj is more than willing to take on more than his share of the blame in any given situation. He did not guide Misha’s hand in killing Anteashara, for example, but to him it was the same. Karanaj is a wonderful person, and I am very privileged to know him. 

While we drove, Misha dozed with his head in my lap, and I stroked his hair absentmindedly. I heard Karanaj in my mind, I get the feeling that what’s going on between Misha and me is troubling him. He asked if I had feelings for the man in my lap, and I replied “Of course.” 

He said that he meant as more than a friend or companion, and I replied “As Aliya is to you, so he is to me. May Corellon help us all." I think I eased some of his fears by telling him the truth, and he told me what he had been hiding. Misha is afraid of hurting me. He apparently loved someone long ago, and she came to harm because of him, and now he is afraid to care about someone like that again. I felt like crying as I listened. I hate seeing him in pain, making him relive those feelings. For a moment, I hated myself for doing this to him. 

Misha and I were talking again, as night fell and we began to travel more slowly due to fog and rain. He asked again about ma’sheira, and I told him that the subject caused me pain. I was tired, and did not want to discuss it. He apologized, saying that I must have loved my ma’sheira greatly. I understood that Misha thought he was dead. I assured him that he lives, and that is enough for me right now. He remarked that it must be hard to be away from him, and I told him that since we met, I had never left his side. I thought those words before I had a chance to catch myself, and Misha seemed very alarmed, saying that I was scaring him. 

I tried quickly to use humor the way he does, to not answer the question I knew he was asking. I said "Why, it's Gruush, didn't you know?" and he replied with "and here I thought it was myself... whew..my mind is calm now." 

I should mention at this point that the rings are not always a blessing, and sometimes you project things you do not mean to. I was furious with him, and before I realized what I was doing, I thought "Of course it's you, you fool!" I immediately wished there was some way to get that moment back, but the damage was done. He said "You love me?" and I replied "Since the first time we met......." He asked why and played coy when I compared him to Karanaj. He forced me to say it, to say that he was my ma’sheira. He told me he was afraid…..for me. I tried to lighten the mood, and said I was afraid for him…….I kick pretty hard. He would not be deterred and said he wanted to think. 

I immediately communicated with Karanaj my stupidity in opening my big mouth. He was sympathetic, but seems to think that Misha will come to the right conclusion…..I wish I was as sure as he is. 

I could live without him…..I could. I just do not wish to.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

BEHOLD! Thoughts from a Halfling 
I have been traveling with this party for several days now, and only now I have decided to start a journal. I am on a back of a wagon pretending to be a child. I have decided to remain fairly quiet this part of the journey as we have another ten-day to go. 

There was nothing much of my life to speak of before I met this four. Should anyone find this script on my warm, or warmed over, corpse I shall begin with me. I am Kalaya Littlewood from Luiren. Being a halfling I am very small, perhaps no larger than a 5 year old human. This is why I get to play the child. I was the daughter of merchant parents who traveled extensively throughout many lands. As I matured I wanted a little more stability in my life. The Order of the Hin Fist was that stability…or so I thought. I learned the ways of masters, becoming a decent martial artist. Mind you, I am still at a disadvantage for my size, but I am able to hold my own rather well. If I can't beat it, it will never catch me to beat me. Unfortunately, I did not finish my training, much to the dismay of the elders. "Kay…..you have but a short time left, why go now?" they asked me repeatedly. I never told them that I was in love. That desire was stronger than anything they were teaching me there. I left in the dark of night to be with Eldon Burrowfoot. I knew him as a child from travels with my parents. Luckily for Eldon and I, my parents decided to set up a shop. We stayed for several years. When my parents decided to move their shop to a city far away, I was still too young to stay with Eldon. I vowed I would be back to be with him. 

But this was all for naught. Shortly after I left the Order, I got word that the Zhentarim had killed Eldon. What was I to do? I could not go back to the Hin Fist. What would they say? I spent a ten-day just wandering around the land. I was empty. I ended up in Ashabenford in Mistledale. There I took a job in a stable. I met a half elf there. Her name is Braya. She is the daughter of the man that I worked for. She and I became close friends. I was sorry that I had to leave her when I got word that the man who killed Eldon may be in Athkatlan. It was a bittersweet departure, as the last time that I left someone that I cared for so much, they were taken from me. 

This brings me to this unlikely group. I met them after they had dispatched a few robbers of a merchant in Athkatlan. I was close enough to fight, but stayed out, as I had no idea who was who in the melee. Far be it for me to jump in and end up helping the robbers. I sort of invited myself into the party. The merchant was looking for people to do a job for him. I like money, better yet, I needed money. I planned to just do the job and then move on. But after we did the first job, I heard that a few of the party were looking for Zhentarim as well. I decided to ride things out and see if I can use them just like they are using me. I have nothing in common with any of them really, and feel more of an accessory than a part of the group. I could drop off the side of this wagon now to hunt the Zhent on my own with no problems I am sure. But there is strength in numbers. 

I will start with the one called Gruush. He is a half-orc MONK! Now we all know that orcs are not known for being the sharpest arrow in the quiver, but this one appears to have a semblance of a brain. Sometimes. To listen to him speak you would think he spent his years eating schoolbooks, not reading them. But if you see him in action, you will see that he was well trained. You can't teach someone if they don't have the ability to comprehend what you are telling them. Gruush stinks. I guess that is his "character" so it is said. You would think that someone would teach him to bathe. We'll leave that for another time, and hopefully another person. I thought that he and I would be the best suited, as we are both monks. But my happy, and talkative demeanor does not mesh well with his strict upbringing. I can only imagine that he thinks of me as insolent to the cloth. Perhaps I am. 

Then there is Misha. Hummm........... When I first met him he called himself "Burning Rose". Why, I do not know. He is a rugged human with a fighter flare to him. I thought I would get along with him, that is until I saw his unthinking, uncaring, brash side. We got along well. I was fascinated by his mannerisms, his intelligence. I'll be honest, his qualities reminded me of Eldon. We were "stuck" together so it seemed in the first part of our journey. He and I were sent to talk to some village folk. We found a few harlots who had some information but not all of what we needed. Some time after that, we went into a shop. We were there of course to ask more questions. Well the shop keep didn't like that at all. He called for a woman, Anteashara was her name and much to my surprise they attacked us. Misha is quite skilled with the sword. The first time I witnessed him severing a head all I could say was "excellent!". We dispatched the foes and Anteashara was the only one left alive. We tried to get information from her. Now I am all for killing when I have to, but not the helpless. Even though Anteashara did nothing to help us verbally, she would have been useful as a hostage perhaps. But alas, the one who I would get along with the best did a vile thing. He plunged his sword into her helpless body. I was and still am angered, hoping one day I will understand his reasoning. 


Then there is Karanaj. He is a human that is well adept at magic. Frankly, I do not trust him. There were a couple instances that made me wonder that something was amiss in the party. There was a time that I had gotten a little…. ok, A LOT drunk. Well they were all in a tiff to get going and I had just gotten served. So I downed the ale faster than an elven arrow. The power of the brew hit me nearly right away. I could barely stand. Misha was nice enough to put me on his shoulders. Shortly after I was knocked off. OH YES it was intentional. Everyone said that it was just me, but it felt like a punch to the gut. I promptly sobered up after emptying the contents of my stomach. I thought it was Vallia playing with me and getting me all riled up. Then there was the dark spell. Misha, who did not want to listen to the group decided to go traipsing off through some brambles and was making a hell of a ruckus. All of a sudden he became "Dark Boy" as I so "lovingly" dubbed him. Again, the blame was placed on the circumstance. But get this. On our last journey, while acting the part of child to the utmost of my ability, I caught Karanaj about ready to cast on me. He didn't thankfully, but I was nearly sure that he was the one who knocked me off of Misha's shoulders. Again, I do not trust him. He keeps to himself and serves very well as a guard for the party. He seems to have a thing for Vallia, even though I don't think he will ever admit it. I don't know if I will ever have the opportunity to speak with him. If I do, it will give me the chance to change my mind about him, if necessary. 

And now Vallia, that wench beast Vallia. She is SOOOO pompous that I am somewhat happy she took a javelin in the chest. Well maybe that is too crass. I don't normally wish harm on anyone. She plays the harlot so well. First swooning all over Karanaj, and now all over Misha. They say that it is a merely a charade, but what better way to hide things than out in the open. They are so madly in love it sickens me. Call me jealous…. ok I am jealous. I knew that kind of love once, and have it no more. It is very distracting to me, due to the fact it reminds me of Eldon and I. Perhaps that is why I was a really bratty child. I did take that bit very far, but for the good of the party. Vallia may turn out to be a good person. As strange as this may sound after what I have said of her, she is the reason I decided to stay with the party. She too hunts the Zhents. 

So for now I will travel with them. I feel alone, as I don't get along with them, as I should. But then again this is a new adventure for us all and things can change in an instant.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

This is a background entry in Misha's journal. This is not an actual session but information that fleshes out his background even more so. Enjoy.  
Misha’s Journal 

10th Leaffal, 1372 DR 

All this mushy sensitive stuff has gotten me thinking about my past, about Ellyn, and just where did I go wrong? I haven’t seriously thought about this in such a long time, but I can still recall many details as if this all happened yesterday. The streets of Muraan, the slums of Athkatla, the long nights on the road. I can still smell the sweet bread Ellyn would cook for me with that dash of cinnamon I have never been able to find anywhere else. Or the way her green eyes looked at me when I made her angry, I was always particularly good at that. She meant the world to me then, a youth with nothing lose, I was on top of the world, and I felt pretty good for being only seventeen. 

But I wish to tell this tale correctly, I was only sixteen at the time that I decided to join the ranks of the Shadow Thieves. I was no thief mind you, but I was strong and quick and able to hide and take lone merchants by surprise if need be. I was a local tough, and most of my companions were the same. Though I did not trust them, well only one, Vandal Buckman. Vandal and I had known each other since either of us was old enough to walk and swindle apples from the local bazaar. Where I was strong and smart, he had a knack for being quick and skilled with his hands. Vandal and I were close friends all throughout my youth in Muraan, we had no one else to turn to. We both came from large poor families and our prospects were not good, so we decided to make our own ways. At first we wanted to be heroes like in the tales of adventurers righting wrongs, a childhood fancy I know. Soon reality set in, and we turned our skills to thievery and easy money. Money is a powerful thing for those who have none of their own, and we found the small amounts of wealth intoxicating. Or at least I did. 

I bought my first longsword at fifteen with my ill-gotten earnings, I felt like quite the rich man when I walked about town with my weapon at my side. Although I was a thief, I had my scruples. I never tried to hurt people on purpose or steal from those I knew, even we low-born types have a sense of decency and honor. Vandal though, he was different, much more harsh then myself, and at times much more dangerous. He was the first between us to join the Shadow Thieves, nearly a year before I did. I began to see him less and less, I was saddened he was my truest friend, at the time. I continued my roguish lifestyle though and it was on one of my jaunts through the bazaar that I had the fortunate luck to run into Ellyn, who was peddling apples at the time. I just love apples, not sure if I mentioned that. I tried with my usual manner to snatch one for myself, and allow my own reputation to allow me to get away with the deed. I mean I was at the toughest and strongest thug in all of the lower ward, who would challenge me? 

I snatched the apple and began eating, while Ellyn stared at me incredulously, the look in her forest-green eyes were full of anger. She always looked cutest when she was angry, I will admit that. I smiled winsomely and took another bite, she demanded I pay for the apple; the nerve, me pay for an apple in my bazaar. She had much to learn of the politics in this area. Course then she kicked me in the groin, and that was very painful. You know Vallia has a lot in common with Ellyn besides the green eyes I guess. That was a humbling experience to be sure, it took me a few moments to collect myself. Ellyn looked down at me smiling, and gloated, it was then that I noticed from my vantage point her ears and the shape of her eyes, she was a half-elf. I had never seen one in person before, only heard stories. She had curly black hair about shoulder length, and a slender frame, her skin was tanned, as I recall. She was beautiful, and very much not impressed with my presence. Not that I had made a great first impression, but I slowly recovered from the blow and offered to pay for the apple. In fact I paid for every apple she had if she would give me the chance to talk to her. I think her reaction was a slap across my face, then she took my money, and then after some long thoughts she accepted. My kind of woman, I can tell you that for sure. 

I learned much from Ellyn, she taught me how to speak the Elven language, the ways of love, and even how much sweet bread and honey I could consume at one sitting. We were constant companions, Ellyn and I, she had little family to call her own, and my family had all but forgotten about their youngest boy lost to the streets. Our relationship seemed to change with the winds, we fought as much as we loved each other. It was during one of our arguments, over our future and my own goals that I left her, and ran into Vandal. He had moved up in the world some, the Shadow Thieves had done well for him it seemed. He offered me a place in their ranks and like a fool I accepted just wanting to get away from Ellyn and Muraan. I went to Athkatla and worked as a guard at a Shadow Thief safe-house. The pay was very good, Vandal had not lied about that, and it seemed simple enough. Guard some merchandise by night until the “Movers” picked it up. I really had no idea what I was guarding or for what reason, but at the time ignorance was bliss. The money was intoxicating, so my loyalty for the time being was bought part and parcel. It didn’t matter to me much when I heard news in the tavern about several thousands gold worth of gems and antiquities were smuggled out of the city, I didn’t think twice about it. It had nothing to do with me. Though at the time I had no idea whom I was working for, I was just a guard. It was my job to do what I was told, and get paid for that. 

Things changed though over time. Vandal was of course rising in this organization and being my friend he gave me a helping hand and got me into the Shadow Thieves proper. I was a hired tough, hired to rough up those who displeased our masters or assist Vandal’s rougher work. I never killed anyone or hurt anyone too bad, but the work got under my skin. I am not the nicest person in the world, but I try to refrain from violence against the weak. Vandal though, had no reservations, he did what had to be done, no matter the cost. That was when I learned just how far Vandal had fallen, when I watched him kill a man in cold blood. 

We had been sent to find a Mr. Pimmerel, a local scrivener working in the Waft. He had made the mistake of opening a missive that was to be delivered to one of the “Guildmasters”. His fate had been sealed, it seemed and Vandal and myself were sent to deal with this breach of contract. Simple, we rough him up and take his gold and leave him to wonder where he went wrong, I thought. We entered his shop shortly before he planned to close, I assumed, as the sun dipped down behind the horizon. Mr. Pimmerel look stunned to see us enter, I closed the door and watched the entrance as Vandal went to work. I never liked these type of missions, they were distasteful to me, and I don’t like hurting people like this. But the money, was it worth this? Vandal spoke calmly to the man, I am not sure what he said, but the man’s eyes went wide. That was when I saw Vandal draw his dagger and slide into the man’s chest through his ribs. I blinked in astonishment, this could not be happening? Not like this, was this the purpose of our mission, to kill this man? By Selune, I am not a good man, but I do not kill wantonly. I tried to stop him, but the work was done, the man was dead. 

Vandal looked at me and seemed to be surprised at my actions. I knew then that he had stepped over to a place that I did not want to follow. I thought about our youth, being a hero, we had both fallen so far from our childhood dreams. But I was determined to not sink into the pit alongside Vandal, that was not my path. I ran then, he didn’t chase me, I think he understood why. It didn’t matter though, my time with the Shadow Thieves was at an end, and I returned to Muraan. In many ways a broken man, and yet still only a boy. Ellyn often mentioned that for some time after I had a haunted look in my eyes, I am not quite sure if I have ever ever lost that edge. 

I returned to Ellyn, I still loved her, and she in turn loved me. I tried to find an honest job to make a living but I had little skill in profession or crafts. I was a warrior and a wanderer. Slowly I became a merc, and took on the name Burning Rose, from the tattoo she had in a place I will not jot down here. But it was nice, I will say that. We were like husband and wife, and for a time it all seemed right. When I was home anyway, I spent much of my time on the road working for one merchant or another. Being away from Ellyn tore me apart emotionally and I longed to be home with her when I could. But to support us I had to do what I could, but maybe that was not enough. I am not sure why, maybe grief, maybe sorrow, maybe out of some twisted love, she took her own life. I returned home from a particularly prosperous journey only to find her laying on our bed, a corpse. She had poisoned herself, as best as I could see. I was horrified, I couldn’t take the sight, and I ran. I have said this before, but I just feel that I am a coward. But I feel very alone at times, in my life anyone I have grown close to I lose. I do not want this to happen to Vallia as well. 

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

27th day of Marpenoth to the 14th day of Uktar, 1372 DR 
Little did I know what was in store for us the last time I wrote in my Journal. 

We began to examine the withered body, and found nothing on him at all, other than his dagger, and the holy symbol he was trying to craft. We decided to bury the boy, and Gruush and I were put to the task. We went outside to bury him and found 3 other graves recently dug. I decided that this was probably his family, and that he should be buried next to them. Kayla went off to find something to dig with, and I was left to my thoughts. Misha soon broke into them and told me that he had just seen a puddle move. Very strange indeed. Kayla returned to tell us that she hadn’t found anything to dig with. Right about that time, a blob lunged at me and missed. I told Misha and Vallia to come outside and help investigate. Misha finished the creature off, and was sprayed with slime. He fell over, frozen exactly as he had been standing. Vallia was the first to him, and told Kay to go get some water out of a nearby well. I pointed out that those blobs were made of liquid, and that might not be a good idea. Vallia agreed and pulled out her waterskin to use on Misha. I did the same, as well as Gruush. We took Misha inside after washing him off. 

He was wet from having the slime washed off, and didn’t enjoy it at all. He told me so through the ring, and I told the rest that I would change his clothes when we got back. It was a bit strange to do, and I wouldn’t want to do it again. Misha was looked after by Vallia, and Kayla and I took Gruush to look down in the basement. 

We looked down there, though I couldn’t see anything, and Kayla apparently found a puddle coming out of one of the barrels. She decided that it was safe, and tasted it. She promptly spun around, grasping her throat as she hobbled over to the stairs. Gruush quickly grabbed her and carried her upstairs. As we reached the top, Kayla giggled a bit, and told Gruush that she was fine. Gruush didn’t appreciate it very much, and proceeded to throw her against the nearest wall. Kay was a bit too quick for him, though, and tumbled out of his grasp. She still giggled from her prank, and Gruush was still unhappy with her. 

About this time, Misha decided it would be enjoyable to tell me about the massage he was receiving from Vallia. I asked Vallia if she was really doing that, and she told me she was simply reading Misha’s journal. I told her what Misha had told me, and she told me he would pay. I almost wanted to dash into the room to see what she would do, but I decided against it. Misha was less than happy (at least, that is what he conveyed), and told me that I shouldn’t whine to Vallia. Whine? He must be a fool if he thinks that I would be jealous of him getting a massage. I had charmed my way into many girls’ lives, and gotten many massages. I told him as much, and he told me that one woman was good enough for him. I’ll wait until I see it before I believe THAT. I was a bit struck by his words, still, and I thought immediately of Aliya. I hope she will not hate me for having a past like that. 

Kay, Gruush and I all decided to check the upstairs room, just in case. We went to each room in turn, and found nothing in any of them. We came back to the common room, and Misha told me that he was kissing Vallia again. I told him to stow his talk, and be wary of another tickling. He told me that he could move again now, and didn’t want me to disturb him. I told him I would not, but only for Vallia’s sake. He asked me if I still didn’t trust him, and I told him that I just didn’t like something about him. He turned to his pompous attitude, and began to spout off about all the great things about Misha. I simply told him that I hoped he would be more sincere with Vallia. He didn’t understand, but I didn’t feel like explaining it to him. Some things are better if you learn them on your own. I decided then and there to ignore his idiocy as best I could. 

Misha and Vallia came out of the room, and joined us. We decided to look for the slime that Misha and Vallia had seen earlier. The most obvious answer was “down”, so we made our way to the basement. It was still dark down there, so Vallia decided to use a light spell on Kay. Kay began to glow fairly bright, and we all set off to the basement to make best use of the magic. We made our way down, and Vallia was the first to catch a blob. She attacked, and then I blasted the thing. Misha and Gruush both joined the fray, but Kayla wisely stayed back. The blob quickly retreated, but the damage had already been done. Vallia, Misha, and Gruush were all paralyzed form the blob’s slime. I heard the rain still beating on the roof, and I told Kayla to wait here and help keep guard over the others. 

I ran to the kitchen to get some pans, and then I ran outside to collect some water in them. That was easily accomplished, and I made my way downstairs. I washed off Vallia first, then Gruush, then finally Misha. I looked at Kayla, then at the others. I sighed as I realized that I was going to do all the work. I began with Vallia, who I carried up the stairs. Next I took Gruush; I could not lift him, so the best I could do was drag him up the stairs. I finally got to Misha, and carried him up as well. Needless to say, I was quite tired. Kay told me that she would cook some food for me, and I was quite grateful. 

The food was a bit stale, but still done rather well. I enjoyed the meal thoroughly, but after eating, I couldn’t even keep my eyes open. I was still sitting at the table, and I imagine my head made quite a loud thud as it hit the table. 

I actually had a dream that night. I dreamt at first that I was simply spinning in blackness. I had no idea what was going on, and I couldn’t control the spinning at all. The spinning finally began to subside, and stone walls slowly came into focus. I was eventually spun around to see a woman chained to one of the walls. I moved closer to see what was going on. The exact instant that I realized it was Aliya my body was completely frozen. I wasn’t cold, but I couldn’t move any muscle in my body. I strained to move just an inch, but never could. I even tried to close my eyes; to prevent myself from seeing her like this, but I couldn’t even do that. I yelled out “ALIYA!” but it never made it out of my mind. My mouth was just as debilitated as the rest of me. About that time, I began feeling pain in the side of my face. I also heard someone talking, and I woke up. The side of my face was sore from hitting the table and sleeping on that spot. I was still very tired, because the dream had not let me sleep very soundly. I laid down on the floor now, and looked up at the ceiling, and saw that it was covered with the blobs! I quickly got to my feet as Vallia rushed out. I grabbed my things and followed. 

I reached my horse outside, and leapt atop him. The adrenaline was flowing through my veins, and I was not feeling the effects of my dream. Misha was ready to burn the house down, and no one had any objections. Kayla left to go rescue the horse from the stable. Everyone was surprisingly callous toward her, saying that we should leave her. I couldn’t very well leave someone alone out here. I turned my horse to chase after her. She reached the stable and found the corpse of the horse there. I reached her a few seconds later, and I yelled for her to get on. She climbed on my horse, and clung tightly to me. A wise choice. I took off at full speed away from the inn that was now fully engulfed in flame. I caught up with the group, but we didn’t stop until much later. I understood completely, and decided that I could stand the halfling for a while longer. 

We traveled along for many days, and I was feeling the effects of the dream. It made me weary. I didn’t feel physically tired or mentally constrained. It ate at my soul to feel so helpless. We neared the forests of Cormanthor. An elven man appeared, gesturing to indicate peace. He began to speak with Vallia, and she became very angry. Something about the way they spoke to each other... I could tell that they were not our enemies, but Vallia didn’t like this man very much. Finally, the man signaled, and 20 elves came out of hiding in the forest. The elven speaker told us that we were welcome in his village, and something told me in my gut that we had just found my future in-laws. It occurred to me then that I would need to learn the elven language. I asked Vallia if she would explain what had been told to her. She told me what he said. As far as I could tell, he was even more proud that Misha, but HE had the muscle to back it up. This man had an evil side to him, though. 

We reached the elven village, and we were not very well received. None of the elves were necessarily mean to us, but we did receive many wary stares. I looked at all the stares, and each was filled with suspicion of us. There were very few men here. Many of the people we saw were women and their children. Thamior, the elf that had met us on the trial earlier, had led us to a large dwelling in the center of the village. He quickly went to the wagon to help Vallia down. She reluctantly allowed him to do so, and I thought to myself that I would not like this man, for whatever reason. The man helped her down, and held her close. Vallia allowed to do it for a moment, then broke away, and headed to the dwelling. Thamior told the elves to care for the wagon and horses, and ignored us. I dismounted, and continued to take in all I could of the village. Misha said aloud what I was thinking. We could trust these elves, at least for now. 

The rest of us entered the meeting hall, and Thamior entered to tell us that food would be brought for us shortly. We all sat at the table, and I just waited to see how things unfolded before saying anything. Vallia was speaking solely for appearances to Thamior, and Misha began acting like a mercenary, albeit a bit dumber than even I would have assumed he would. Kay actually joined in on the act, and Misha soon named me “boss.” I figured my acting could use the practice, so I picked up on it, and joined in the conversation as the boss. They began discussing the reward from our last mission. They couldn’t decide whether it was 300 gp, or 350 gp. I told them I remembered it was 350 gp. They agreed with boss, and Thamior mentioned that the elves needed some help. He told us about a creature that was attacking elven villages, and asked for our help (in a round about manner, at least). The ‘merc group’ began chatting amongst itself about cost, and I felt like we didn’t need to talk too long about it. I said that 500 would be a fair price, and no one argued with the boss. It was rather funny to be considered the boss, and I began thinking of the best way to pull of the charade. I first thought of my weapons..... a shortspear and a light crossbow? Not very merc-like. If we have to keep up this ruse for very long, I’ll need to look into at least getting an ornamental longsword (maybe I could even learn to use it....). Maybe I should grow a beard as well..... Ah, just my little thoughts. Anyway, we agreed to help, and Vallia included herself in our little group. Thamior objected, but she quickly silenced him with her look. She asked for lodging for all of us, and all the while, I kept up my act. Thamior led Vallia away to her residence, and we all sat there, continuing to act for the sake of the guards. 

All the while, Vallia was telling me that I should be wary of the people here. She told me that I shouldn’t mention Aliya, and that I should be especially wary of Thamior’s brother 

I did my best to keep all of the others from causing an incident, and Gruush was the most successful of them. Kay mentioned Vallia’s name, speaking about Misha and Vallia. I quickly indicated not to even mention her name. We began to feast, and Misha recounted the time he killed 4 drow all alone. I reminded him that there were 7 drow that day, and that he had a little help from me. I rather enjoyed embellishing, and Misha began to go on about the time he fought some Zhentarim. Right at that moment Vallia walked in. She looked absolutely beautiful in her gown, and I was struck speechless. I recovered quickly, and asked Vallia through the ring if that was really her. She told me “just barely.” I wanted to laugh a little. I also wanted to tell her that she looked quite beautiful. I did neither, and merely continued with the story. 

Misha was surrounded by 20 or 30 zhents (he couldn’t make up his mind which), and he only had a dagger. I told him he had to be joking, since we couldn’t afford daggers back then. I imagine he would have had fun with that, but Vallia interrupted us and told me through the ring that she needed to talk to me alone. I apologized as the boss, telling her that it was just old stories. She offered her arm, which I took, and led us to our home for the night. It was quite an excellent house, and I made sure to mention aloud what an honor it was to stay with the princess. She nodded her approval (of my acting, I think.), and brought us inside. We saw the elegance inside, and I made a comment about asking for more money. Vallia was once again upset at our act, and made it clear. We stopped, and I told Misha to pick up the act if somebody popped in. Vallia told us about Thamior and Tharivol, Thamior’s brother, who were promised Aliya and Vallia. Vallia felt that Thain, the brothers’ father, was the one responsible for her father’s assassination. I felt very sad at hearing that, and Misha felt that he should make the best of the opportunity. He went to Vallia and placed a hand on her shoulder, then kissed her. It pained me to see that. I had only kissed her three times, and yet it pained me to remember kissing Aliya. I also couldn’t stand to see the opportunist doing this to Vallia. I turned my head quickly, so I wouldn’t see. 

They pulled away from each other, and Vallia began to talk about our future plans. With every sentence, Vallia became more and more angry. She finally became so angry that she threw her tiara to the bed. I didn’t want to see her throw away what she was because of others. I handed it back to her, and told her she couldn’t throw away what she was. She bent the tiara in her hands, and I saw that she couldn’t accept that right now. I decided to leave her alone, and she spoke to me with the ring. She told me that she had heard me call Aliya’s name all those nights ago in the inn. I told her that I had had a nightmare. She asked me to tell her about it, so I did. She said it was a bad omen, but I tried not to think about it too much. I made it to my room, and told Vallia that I had never had someone get into my head so thoroughly. She told me it was magic. I was shocked. Magic? Why would Aliya do that to me? She assured me that it was natural magic, fueled by my heart and amplified by my magical abilities. I felt better at hearing that, and felt that I would be able to sleep better with that in mind. It did bother me a bit that maybe magic was what cause Aliya to love me, but I didn’t have long to think about it. I was quickly asleep. I awoke to “MEN!” being shouted in my head. It shocked me a little; enough to wake me. I asked Vallia if she had said anything and she told me, “If it means anything, I think she would have loved you anyway.....magic or no." I was glad to hear her say that. Vallia has relieved much of my tension all the time I have known her, and this was yet another example. I might actually sleep well tonight. 

No such luck. It seemed that as soon as I had lain down, the dream began again. I was spinning again, then I stopped, and the walls came into focus. I couldn’t move still, and I tried my hardest to move. This time, the dream went on a few moments more. A man in a cloak appeared in my view. He looked over me, and then I awoke suddenly, seeing that it was not yet sunrise. I did my best to try to sleep, and I tossed and turned until I gave up, and decided to talk to Vallia. It was near sunrise, and I couldn't stand to see those horrible images again.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Misha’s Journal #5 
14th Day of the Rotting 

The good life, lavish rooms, wealth beyond imagining, and a village of elitist snobbish elves all around us. Sometimes I wonder if I just live a charmed life or if I am just cursed. Much has happened since the last time I wrote in my journal. We have arrived in an elven village, and they seem to have close relations to Vallia. Which worries me greatly, especially that bastard of an elf, Tharmior, her betrothed. But I should recount from where I left off before I get ahead of myself. 

We had just entered the Dales, and were approaching through marshland amidst rain and foul weather. It was for the most part thankfully uneventful. The rain was bad enough, but slowly near the end of our second ten-day on the road we approached a small inn. It was called the “Smiling Spirit”, a welcoming name I wager. If it wasn’t all boarded up and looking in some disrepair and the fact that the animals looked malnourished did not help either. Out back there were shallow graves, and inside a corpse drained of blood, I could only fathom what type of calamity overcame this place. But the kitchen was stocked with food, and apples, so there was slight gleam of hope in my eyes at least. 

I had Gruush and Karanaj bury the corpse, while I went to see just how much food I could consume in the kitchen. It pays to be the leader at times. Kay I guessed joined them, not sure how much help she would be with her little arms, but I guess every bit helps. Vallia and myself went into the kitchen and we chatted while the others struggled to bury the corpse. Vallia was silent, and I suspect it was because of our last real conversation. I really did not want to get into at this point, but she seemed so sullen, I decided to relent. I am getting soft it seems. I almost got up the courage to say what needed to be said, when I heard Karanaj in my mind demanding assistance. Some strange creature was attacking him, and as usual he needed my assistance. 

Vallia and myself raced outside to find Gruush, Kay, and Karanaj engaged in combat with a creature made of some kind of strange slime or goo. It was not very pleasing to the eye, not that I expected it to be either. Karanaj had unleashed a magic missile into the creature; I so loathe that spell, just as I swung my longsword into the creature. Two quick swings of my blade and it seemed to “die”, or at least lose substance. As the creature splattered apart parts of the goo sprayed me and nearly instantly I became paralyzed. Sadly this would not be the first time this happens. My body as frozen, I could still breathe and thankfully think. So I was able to communicate with Vallia, and let her know that I was well for the most part. With all things considered, I could have been worse I suppose. 

Thankfully Vallia thought quickly and washed me off and then carried me back inside. This is far worse then the Darkness, at least then I had a chance to fight back. Once again Vallia, the love of my absolutely horrible life watched over me. For some reason she found it funny to tickle me while I was still paralyzed, and unable to defend myself. Well since we were there I decided that, that was as good a time to tell her how I felt. I had her read my journal, since it could say much more in words then I ever could, but I am not sure how helpful that actually was. I think it troubled her, but in the end she understood, I hope. Although Karanaj on the other hand, has become more and more of a bother, it seems. My faith in his judgement is wavering, and I am not sure where he stands with me, and nor at this moment do I care. Hopefully he will stay out of my way. 

I ma not sure what I expected from doing that, but I at least she knows how I feel. And that is all that matters I believe. Life is good, I suppose though, and I have been such a fool to not open up and let her in so soon. I can only hope that I can make good by her, I would loathe to lose her like Ellyn. Despite what that bastard, Karanaj may think I will make good on this promise. I will show Vallia my love, or die trying. Course my resolved was bolstered by the shower of kisses Vallia lavished upon me. I could come to enjoy that immensely. But she also troubled me, I think she is afraid that because of her my fate is doomed. She is wrong; she has opened my eyes to my blindness, my callousness and greed. I am not sure if I can change but for her, I will try, as best as I can. 

My feeling returned, thankfully. It seemed that more of those slime creatures were haunting the place, and it would not be an enjoyable night at all. If we had gone with my brilliant plan we would have left that place and burned it to the ground. But I digress, we decided to see if we could track down the rest of the creatures, then at least I could have a small modicum of victory and restoration of my pride. We returned to the common room of the accursed inn and Vallia used her divine magic to create a light spell focused on Kay. Kay making herself useful, you don’t see that every day. I lead the group down into the cellar, or basement, and scouted around the room. I noticed a barrel with a liquid pooling around it, but Kay assured me it was only wine. Of course it was then that the ooze rose up and attempted to strike at us. As I have said before I do not expect much from the halfling. 

We engaged the slime creature, with Vallia striking a powerful blow with her longsword. Karanaj used his sorcerous powers and unleashed magic missiles on the creature. (Even if it is helpful I still hate that spell.) Gruush followed that with a swing from his enchanted kama, while I used the powers of my bracers to deal a series of powerful attacks. With every attack the slime flew all across the room, and I soon recognized the folly of our actions. The slime landed on Vallia and she was struck down with paralysis. Soon both Gruush and myself followed suit. Luckily, and I mean this with all sincerity, both Kay and Karanaj had enough sense to stay away from the creature and use both magic and ranged attacks to force it to flee. Once again, I was helpless. Sometimes I wonder if would not have been better off just leaving Kathkallen to his own devices. Karanaj quickly cleaned us off and then pulled us into the common room. 

Vallia and myself spoke mentally, she was seeing how I felt being left paralyzed and unable to move. I enjoyed it immensely despite our current condition. I think at some point I must have drifted off, but I am sure that Vallia was the first of us three to awaken. She carried me back to my room and waited on me once more. She enjoys doing that. I cannot complain we had a chance to talk some more, and I welcomed that. She lay in the bed with me and soon my feeling returned thankfully once more. I couldn’t hold myself back, and kissed her, before she fell off to sleep. When she awoke after her four-hour revelry I nodded off to sleep. But my dreams were troubled, I dreamt of Ellyn, and the times we spent together. I felt a pang of guilt, well up inside me. Thankfully Vallia awakened me, though it seemed things had only gotten worse. I dressed quickly and returned to the main room to see the walls coated in the slime-like creatures, this was the curse that affected this place so. I smiled inwardly, and Vallia knew exactly what I planned to do. Burn the inn to the ground, and thankfully I already had the oil to get it started. I bade the others to flee and I started the fire amidst the writhing walls of slime. But before I could leave I rushed into the kitchen and grabbed an armful of apples and then fled. I just love apples. Vallia was of course less then pleased with what I risked my life for, but I was happy. 

We left that accursed inn and traveled on some more until we reached the forests of Cormanthor, it seemed peaceful, although Vallia was visibly troubled. She spoke of drow; I guess a band of evil elves, from what she said. I can think of nothing less then horrid then a band of evil tree-hugging elves, but she fears them nonetheless. Selune watch over me, I can only pray we never cross paths with such creatures. We had not been in the forests long when a male elf approached our caravan. He thought of himself a leader of sorts and spoke to Vallia directly; they seemed to have a history. A rather close history and of course instantly I did not like him. The elf, Tharmior, was snobbish and very disdainful of humans and seemed to have a noble superior attitude. Vallia did not like him much either. I smiled inwardly as they spoke elven, I understood every word that pompous bastard of an elf spoke. 

“I was sent here by my father. You know that the drow and the Zhentarim still threaten the elves that live in these woods. They seek to inquire of Evermeet, and my father sent me as emissary. On the journey, I found out about Aust’s death, and Aliya’s disappearance. The two of you should have stayed in Evermeet, where it was safe. Father was very unhappy you left, as were Tharivol and I.” 

Yeah they were close friends; not sure how close, but Vallia assures me there was and is nothing between them. Works for me does not mean I have to like him. But if he could supply us with shelter for a night then I could get along with him. (He touches Vallia and I will gut the pompous elf prince where he stands.) Not that I am the jealous type, but a man has to look out for his woman I guess. 

“Nice company you keep, princess...half-orc, some scruffy humans.... And a halfling? What would your mother say? Perhaps I should accompany you, protect you from these...men.” 

Now this is when I really start to dislike him. But scruffy humans, I am not that scruffy. I have a modicum of nobility when needed, and from the looks of this fop he couldn’t protect Vallia in a bleeding nursery. I still think I should have gutted him when I had the chance, but I am turning over a new leaf. Even if it kills me, I will not act rashly without Vallia’s express permission. 

Tharmior led us to his village, him and his entourage of twenty pansy elf warriors. The village was quaint, and he whisked Vallia inside a large dwelling while the rest of us decided on a course of action. I decide that we follow and that for now we break off the ruse we had been portraying. We don’t need the tree hugging elves suspecting that Vallia or myself could be involved in any way. It could damage her career as an elven princess I wager. We were lead into a large dining hall and seated, I took a seat across from Vallia. (I mean the Princess.) She talked with Tharmior about the current situation here, and it turns out that things are not well. Somehow I am not surprised by that, our little group seems to flock to danger like moths to a flame. 

Tharmior and his men were the last men in the village, it seems some terror has been killing their best hunters nearby and consuming the local populace. Oh the horror, well not really, but instantly I sensed a chance to make some coin, be heroic, and score some points with the nobility all at once. I began to portray a ruse that Gruush, Kay, Karanaj, and myself were part of a mercenary troupe. Kay strangely enough caught on almost immediately; she is not as dumb as she looks. Gruush followed as well, he is good at following my leads, and the smartest damn half-orc I have ever met. I named Karanaj as our boss, despite himself; he has a strong sense character and is rather charismatic. (For being a bastard.) We were able to wring 500 gold for each of us for dealing with the threat plus elven weapons and armor. Not too bad a deal if I must say so myself. Vallia was less then impressed with my ruse, but it worked and saved her the trouble of explaining her traveling companions. She left us for awhile to do prissy elfy things I wager and we enjoyed ourselves with wine, food, and fanciful stories of our conquests. 

Vallia returned, and she looked in a word magnificent. In another word, radiant. Or to quote myself, “wow.” Well not an actual quote but I was thinking that. She did not waste time with words and showed us all to our rooms, much to the consternation of Tharmior, and the elven attendants. Vallia showed me to my room, along with Karanaj and then spoke to us on some subjects I had already gleaned for myself. That Tharmior was betrothed to her and his brother Tharivol was betrothed to Aliya. Though what I did not know was that she suspected their father to have something to do with her own father’s death. Seems elven politics can be just as wicked as street politics. (Just more elegant I reckon.) This pained her and I could see and feel her thoughts, which pained me as well. I try to comfort her as best as I could with a kiss, but it was bittersweet. Karanaj I noted did not like this, I wonder if his concern for Aliya has not spilled over into feelings for Vallia. He is a bastard after all and I would not put it above him now. I will have to watch him, closely. Of course Vallia also was not happy with her crown and tossed it to the floor. 

It must be noted that a royal crown must be worth something, and the thought danced across my mind fencing the priceless headdress. This troubled Karanaj even more, though I meant much of it in jest to lighten the mood. Course the temptation lingers on. Karanaj dismissed himself at that point, and I spoke with Vallia privately. I was unsure of how to console her, but looking into her green eyes, I knew I had to try. I am not sure if it was love, lust, or something combining both, but we finally consummated our relationship. It was in a word, beautiful, but now I know that our fates will be intertwined. Even now as I write this I recall our passionate tryst, and I feel for her. We love each other and yet our love could doom her. But I will not falter, my course is set and I will stay the course. For myself, and for Vallia. And for Ellyn. 

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal 

14th day of The Rotting, 1372 DR 

So much has happened, none of it good, that I hardly know where to begin. At the end of my last entry, I had just made a complete fool of myself, and I was very worried that I had finally scared Misha away for good…little did I know. 

Just as I made my unintentional ‘revelation’, we spotted an inn down the road. The fog and rain had gotten worse, and we all felt that stopping would be in our best interests. The inn was called the ‘Smiling Spirit’, but no one was about, which seemed odd. We found some very malnourished animals, and upon entering the inn, one very dead boy. He had been drained of blood…the others seemed to think a vampire was at fault, but I was not so sure. I admit, though, at the time I was distracted with my own concerns. 

After some pointless discussion, Karanaj and Gruush took the body out back to be buried, and Kay followed them. Misha headed into the kitchen, and I followed, not knowing what else to do. Misha was speaking to me mentally, asking why I was so quiet. I reminded him that he had said he wanted to think. As we talked, Misha was hunting apples; he seems to have an unnatural fondness for them. I found some, and tossed him one. As I did so, we both noticed a puddle in the kitchen. When we tried to look closer, it slithered between the floorboards and disappeared, which worried us both. We did not have much time to investigate however, as Misha started strolling out the door. When I asked where he was going, he nonchalantly said “Something just attacked Karanaj... can't stay idle..." as he went out the door. That infuriating man! I ran after him, of course. He told me as he ran that we needed to talk, he did not like this side of me. I am not really sure what he meant, but I was pleased he wished to talk. 

As I exited the inn, I saw Karanaj, Gruush, and Kay fighting what appeared to be a blob of slime, undulating wildly. Disgusted, I followed as Misha waded into the fray, cutting the blob down. He managed, apparently, to get covered in slime, however, and he fell to the ground, frozen in position. I thought quickly, and decided to clean him off. Thinking better of using the well, I collected everyone’s water skins and used them to douse him. Misha communicated to me mentally that he was well, and thought he had been paralyzed. He requested to be carried into the house, and I asked Gruush to do so. 

Misha took this opportunity to begin that talk he referred to, since there was little else he could do. We placed Misha in the innkeeper’s room, and I left Karanaj to change his wet clothes. As I was leaving, Misha said he thought he loved me…and then said don’t forget to clean his sword. I was very surprised, but pleased. I headed to the kitchen, Misha’s sword in hand. While I was looking for something to eat, another blob flew from the ceiling to the floor and vanished. I communicated as much to Karanaj, who came running. There was nothing left to find, however, and we were on our way to Misha’s room when we saw Kay in the common room. 

Kay appeared to be on edge, peering upstairs. I thought she was just being paranoid, and continued on into Misha’s room by myself. I commenced cleaning his sword carefully, as he fretted. I have to admit, I do enjoy the predicaments he manages to get himself in. I finished cleaning the sword, and placed it near the bed, within reach. Misha thought I was leaving, and seemed a little upset, so I just sat on the bed. An evil idea came to me then, and I began grinning as Gruush came to check on us. He told us that Kay and Karanaj had found another puddle. I told him to investigate, and I would stay to guard Misha. He nodded and left, and I looked at Misha again, mischievously. 

I don’t know what possessed me, but I tickled him. I think it was the first time I ever heard him laugh, or whatever you would call mental laughter. I laughed too, for the first time in a very long time. We grew serious and he asked me to find his satchel, and get a book from it. I did so, and he told me it was his journal, and that he would like for me to read it. 

As I was reading, another blob fell, and I called again for Karanaj. Once again, once he arrived, the blob was gone. It was getting to be quite an annoyance. They left again, and I resumed my reading 

I told Karanaj the journal was very interesting, and he replied that he had seen it. So that is what he wouldn’t tell me. I respect him for keeping Misha’s secret. Karanaj said he was happy for me, but doesn’t think Misha deserves me. Apparently, Misha’s method of pushing people away is very effective; Karanaj seems to have bought it. I will not let him do that to me. 

I was not at all pleased with Misha’s journal in the beginning. I am not stuck up! And that comment about making myself useful, outside Karanaj’s bed…I could have killed him! I was intrigued by that part about elven wizards though, and was even more surprised when Misha said his name was Aust. He apparently tricked Misha the same way he tricked Karanaj. That evil and…sweet old man. He saw more of the future than he told, apparently. 

At one point, Karanaj asked what I was doing, sounding a little scandalized. I said I was reading and asked why he had asked. He told me Misha had told him he was getting a massage! I was embarrassed, and proceeded to tickle Misha mercilessly. You know, I rather like it when he’s helpless. 

I have to admit; I was a little hurt when I read that Karanaj got ‘the good sister’. I read on, and when I reached the part about him having ‘fallen for a princess’ I felt such…relief and happiness. He does seem to think that he is doomed, though, something I am not sure I disagree with. I love him so much I almost wish we hadn’t met, that I hadn’t put him in this danger, and I told him as much. He said he would die for me….that is the problem…I do not want him to. I don’t think I could live with that. 

He told me he loves me. It’s about time…took him long enough. I told him I loved him too. I did tell him I was sorry about his friend. I cannot help but be jealous, though, that he loved someone like that before me. I began to kiss him, and apparently the paralysis was wearing off, because he actually felt it. He moved some, and stood up. I moved back to give him room to move, and he immediately wanted to know where I was going. I tried to tickle him again, but he just held my arms and kissed me. I didn’t know a kiss could be like that…such…passion. It ended all too quickly, as Misha began to pull on his armor, so he could go to help the others. I cannot deny that I was disappointed. 

I checked with Karanaj, who told me they had found nothing else in the inn. I pulled on my armor as well, and headed into the common room. As we entered the others were searching for something to light the basement, apparently they had spotted another blob. I, in my brilliance, cast a light spell on Kay, and told her to lead the way. As we came down the stairs, we saw a puddle, which Kay claimed to be wine. I decided to check and swung my sword at it. It reared up, and I got in a good blow, before Misha’s slash splattered me with slime, and I fell to the floor unable to move. 

Gruush and Misha fell to the slime, as well, leaving only Karanaj and Kay. They managed to chase the creature off, and Karanaj washed us off and dragged us to the common room, by himself. Misha and I took the chance to engage in some witty banter. He also shared the fact that Karanaj does not like him, something I immediately questioned Karanaj about. He was unwilling to talk. I became conscious not long afterwards; perhaps the slime is not so potent on elves… 

I stood and carried Misha back to the innkeeper’s room. I was so tired; I lay down on the bed next to him. He was able to move again a short time later, and we both discarded our armor and lay back down to go to sleep. I unwound my hair, something I had never done before, which surprised Misha. It falls past my knees, but I never found it particularly beautiful. Misha, however, seemed to disagree. Misha kissed me, and I think sometime during a kiss I fell asleep, but I’m not sure. I do recall him wondering what the others would think about us…but I told him I really didn’t care. That’s not true; of course, I want Karanaj to like him. I really like Karanaj, I think he is a good person, and his opinion does matter to me, but I didn’t want to tell Misha that. 

Four hours passed, and I awoke as Misha drifted off to sleep. I went to check on the others. Karanaj was asleep, and Gruush and Kay looked very tired. I tried to convince them to sleep, but Kay refused. She must be exhausted…. stubborn halfling. As I sat down, I heard Karanaj call out to Aliya in his sleep…I feel so sorry for him. 

The night passed uneventfully, and when Karanaj woke up, I returned to Misha’s room and lay down again. As I looked up at the ceiling, I was horrified. It was covered with blobs! I leaned over and kissed Misha, telling him to gather his things quickly and go. About this time I heard Karanaj in my mind, and I knew he had found the same thing I had. I told them all to get out. Misha decided to burn the inn, and for once, I agreed. I headed out and got the wagon ready. Misha comes flying out of the inn carrying…apples…. the fool risked his life for some apples… 

We lit the inn, just as Kay decided to go back for a horse in the stable. The horse was dead, and Kay is lucky that Karanaj decided to rescue her, pulling her up on his horse. We rode away as fast as we could. 

We put the burning inn far behind us, and our journey remained uneventful for quite a few days as we passed through the mountains, and finally enter the forests of Cormanthor. I was uncomfortable, not wanting to encounter a group of drow. The rumors had really been flying lately about their occupation of the forest. Misha did not seem to know who the drow were, and does not seem to be afraid of them…. if only he knew. 

Misha had his arm around me, when suddenly an elf materialized from the woods in front of us. I sat up quickly, pulling away from Misha, in shock. It couldn’t be! But it was…. Thamior. I translated what he said for Karanaj, knowing Misha could understand him. Karanaj mentioned that perhaps I should teach him elven…. not a bad idea. I bristled when he called them scruffy humans, but there was nothing I could say. I do not like Thamior, nor do I trust him. Misha realized right away that he should not give away the fact that he has feelings for me, and Karanaj realized it as well. 

Misha was less than pleased with Thamior’s attitude. I worry about keeping them apart. I do not need bloodshed. It did not take long to reach the village. The mood was very somber, the few children I saw were walking along quietly, and their mothers eyed my friends with suspicion as they passed. There are few men about either, only a great deal of women. Thamior led us to the center of the village and waited in front of a large dwelling. 

As the wagon stopped, he moved to the side, holding out his arms for me. I glanced quickly at Misha, hoping he would not do something foolish, and moved to the side and allowed him to help me down. He took me into his arms, and held me very close. It was all I could do not to be sick. He set me down, but would not let go until I broke away from him. He stared after me as I walked into the dwelling, something unreadable in his eyes. I do not like that look. 

Looking back in my journal, it seems odd that it was exactly 43 years ago, I last saw him. The entry scares me now, even as I must have been scared back then. 
**********************************************
14th day of The Rotting 1329 

I saw Thamior Siannodel today…I shudder even to think. I will leave this place before I marry him! Sometimes I think that mother has become weak since father died…she never was able to handle people the way that he did…these marriages! They are a farce. Aliya and I are not possessions to be bartered. Tharivol is just as distasteful. I cannot see him married to Aliya. 

I know that they are sons of Thain. Mother is afraid of him, he carries much power over our people…yet, and I do not like him. There is something, perhaps a cruel streak…it runs through his sons as well. Mother seeks to cement him to her, but I think she goes about it the wrong way. He seeks domination over her, and using his sons to control her daughters is just the sort of thing he is capable of. 

I know that Mother does not wish for me to leave, but I do not feel my place is here. If she pushes this marriage, I will go. I’m sorry, Mother, really I am. Maybe Aliya will stay. She was always the nicer one anyway, she has such a sense of duty, but if Tharivol hurts her……….. 

I do not love Thamior and I cannot get past that. I know Mother is desperate, but I cannot and will not marry him. I wish Father were here. I cannot believe he is dead. I keep expecting to turn a corner and see him…. He would never condone this marriage; he despised Thain and his family. 

I saw Thamior once, picking on a younger child. He tormented the boy until he cried, and then pushed him into the water. The child could not swim, and Thamior just stood there and laughed as he flailed wildly. Luckily, one of the palace guards came along in time and pulled the boy out. I found out later that the boy had broken one of Thamior’s toys accidentally, and that he was actually his brother! 

That moment stayed with me, and I cannot be comfortable around Thamior, even today. It is his eyes that make me so uncomfortable, I think, like steel, cold, dull gray. I can see the cruelty in his eyes, and it scares me. 

I’m only 87 years old; I’m not ready to be married. He’s 133, why would he want to be tied down so soon. It’s all strange to me…. there’s something not right. He was so considerate today, and yet, I feel dirty when he looks at me, disgusted when he touches me. That kiss today, it was all I could do not to be sick. I feel like scrubbing myself. I will not be a whore, not even for Mother. What I would have given to be able to stick a sword through his gut. I will not let him catch me alone again. 

I should warn Aliya about Tharivol, but I don’t know what to say. He makes me feel strange? She might just laugh at me. We are not as close as we once were, though that may be my fault more than hers. I know she wanted Father’s attention, and felt slighted because he paid much more attention to me. He just didn’t understand her. He was a warrior, and that was our bond. I am jealous of her, I admit that. Perhaps I relished a little too much in his attention, the one thing she didn’t have. 

Since father’s death, the clerics have been acting rather strange. One follows me almost everywhere I go. I wish I knew why. Elisia even asked the other day if I had ever wondered about the outside world. She said that she had lived someplace called Amn, once, among humans. Ugh. Who would ever want to live among humans? All the ones I’ve seen are ugly, smelly, rude, mean, loud, and disgusting…much like Thamior. But perhaps Amn would be better than staying here……….
********************************************** 

We entered the room and sat down, Thamior leaving briefly to have food brought. He revealed the fact that I was a Princess to everyone, Kay in particular seemed shocked. He also mentioned hiring my friends to investigate the disappearance of some elves. I cannot trust him. It seems to me to be a very clever way of getting them killed. I immediately said I would accompany them, which caused him no small concern. The others picked up on what he thought of them, and began pretending to be a mercenary band. I have to admit they did it well. They began telling stories to raise the price, and almost made me laugh out loud. But Thamior will believe it, he is a fool, and underestimates humans in his prejudice. 

Misha told me mentally he would like armor and weapons, and a kiss for luck. I warned him that should he voice such thoughts, Thamior would cut him down. He wanted to know why, and I was vague, not wanting to explain then and there. Misha was not pleased, and said that if Thamior touched me, he would kill him. These are complications I do not need. 

Thamior called some serving girls, apparently disgusted with the way I appeared, and bade them help me into something more suitable, which turned out to be a royal dress…can’t move in these damn things. They unwound my hair and brushed it, and applied all sorts of things to my face. I sighed, but endured it all. When I returned, I’m not sure the others even recognized me. Karanaj asked if it was I under there, and I told him ‘just barely’. We spoke some about Aliya…. I told him I’d been hearing him call her name in his dreams. He told me of his dream, where Aliya is chained to a wall, and he cannot move. I do not like that, it seems too vivid to discount as a mere dream… I told the others I would show them to our lodging, which pleased Thamior not at all, to my pleasure. We left, my arm entwined with Karanaj, who was taking the role of Captain. 

Thamior did provide a fine house, I will give him that. Each of us has our own room, though I thought he would explode when I insisted the humans be housed with me. I do so enjoy irritating him. Kay and Gruush headed off to their rooms, while I motioned Misha and Karanaj into Misha’s room. I warned Karanaj to stay away from Thamior’s brother, who was apparently also in the village. He is worse than his brother…he is in love with Aliya. Thamior merely seeks to use me. 

I told them "Thamior and Tharivol Siannodel are sons of a very influential family, they have been promised to me and Aliya since a very young age. Their father commands almost as much power and respect as the queen, and the unions were meant to consolidate the power. Aliya and I were less than pleased..the brothers seem very hard, sometimes cruel. I am not all too sure that their father Thain is not the way that assassins found their way into our palace 43 years ago.” 

I pulled the circlet off my head as I talked, twisting it in my hands unconsciously. Misha seemed to sense my unhappiness and placed a hand on my shoulder. He tried to convince me not to accompany them into the woods, but I will not let them go alone. I do not trust Thamior not to ambush them. Misha assured me that if Thamior were behind this, we would kill him. He’s wrong. I will kill Thamior…it is my place. I said as much to Misha, who just kissed me. I think it made Karanaj a little uncomfortable. I wish I knew why he dislikes Misha so. I love them both, in different ways; I do not wish to choose between them. 

I tossed my circlet in frustration, which seemed to bother Karanaj. He thinks I am denying who I am. Perhaps he’s right. Misha tried to lighten the mood, talking about selling the circlet. He does know how to make me laugh, even when I’m not sure if he’s serious or not. Karanaj looked very tired, so I sent him to bed. Misha and I continued to talk, and kiss. He said he could get used to that…. I could too. He said that he loved me, carried me in his heart. I had never felt such joy. I tried to give him the circlet, but he would not take it. He told me to leave before he did something, but did not finish his sentence. I moved closer and he warned me not to tempt him. I asked him if I would do that, and he said ‘No, of course not.’ as he threw me on the bed and I laughed. 

I had never told him, but I had never…. been with a man before, nor had Aliya. It was…not what I expected, but it was wonderful. Misha commented that we should have done that long ago and I told him that back in the inn in Amn I had offered to make him a man. He was surprised and claimed he thought I had been joking. He said he had been such a fool…and I just laughed. He said he would try to be a better person…he really doesn’t think much of himself. He is a far better person than he appears; it’s just buried deep inside. I told him about it being my first time, and he did not answer as I expected. 

I understand that Misha is not the most…. tactful…. but what he said hurt a lot more than I thought anything could. He leaned back and said, "It was pretty good being with an elf. Human... half-elf... elf... yep covered all the territory I wanted to cover. Just a little mental musing... you were great wildcat..." I could not believe my ears, and I thanked him very coldly, as I rose, dressed quickly and left. I did not want him to see me cry.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

OK, just a little background, by popular request, this is a journal from Talindra, or Aliya, dated at the same time as Karanaj's first Journal entry. 
2nd day of the Fading, 1372 DR 

I met a man yesterday…that doesn’t really sound grand enough for what really happened. I was in the street, and then, suddenly, there he was. I saw him bend down and speak kindly to a street urchin, even thought the urchin had tried to steal from him. When a second urchin attempted to help the first relieve the man of his coin purse, he did not even give chase. Something about him intrigued me, and I made my way over to him. 

I spoke to him under the pretense of making sure he was all right from his encounter with the street urchins, though in truth, I knew he was fine. I introduced myself as Talindra, which is the name I use here. Grandfather does feel better thinking I am hidden. I know it frustrates him so that Vallia stays in plain sight. 

I realized soon after we began to talk, that this was the man Grandfather had sent me for, the hero named Karanaj. I did as Grandfather asked, and took Karanaj to him. We had a pleasant talk, at the end of which Grandfather gave Karanaj a Ring of Protection, upon receiving from him a promise to always help an elven girl in need. I was not happy with this manipulation; Grandfather always knows more than he lets on, but I let it go. I was beginning to like this man too much for my own good. 

Grandfather began not feeling well (small wonder at 900) and I assisted him to his room. I returned and asked if Karanaj needed to provision for his journey, and he stated that he needed to visit the alchemist. Seeking a way to spend more time with him, I said that I could get him a better deal on goods, which was not altogether false, by any means, but certainly not my prime concern. 

He bought several things at the Alchemist’s shop, and I was disappointed when we had to leave. We stepped outside, and he asked if he could buy me dinner. Of course, I said yes. I do not know what strange magic he has over me, but I cannot resist him. I could get lost in his smile…. 

We arrived at the restaurant, and I ordered something for his cat, assuming her to be his familiar. I wanted her to like me. He surprised me by ordering elven wine, something that I have a great fondness for. I did insist at the end of the meal that he allow me to pay. After all, I have no need of money, and he is leaving tomorrow. Of course, I could not tell him I was wealthy. Besides Grandfather’s ruse, what man wouldn’t be intimidated by an elven princess? 

We left the restaurant, and he began to walk in a direction opposite his inn. I was not sure how much time we had, or what eyes were watching, so I asked him to take me to his room. I could see in his eyes how much he wanted to, and how much he didn’t. It was at that moment I knew I loved him. 

We reached his room, and as we entered, I checked the door and window for anyone listening. Grandfather’s paranoia must be rubbing off on me. I pulled one of the rings Grandfather had given me out of my pocket, and before I realized what I was doing, I had handed it to him. Grandfather always said I would know who to give it to, when I asked, and so he was right, that meddling, sweet old man. 

I told him to show the ring to my sister, Vallia, once he reached Amn. She needs protection in this foolish quest of hers, and I trust this man, even with my life. I think I injured his pride in letting him think I had brought him here for another purpose, and in that moment, I realized that I had. I loved this man! I immediately communicated as much to Vallia, who was as shocked as I. 

She immediately asked if he was my ma’sheira. I was stunned. Of course! That would explain it. I looked at him, standing there, and I knew I would be his forever. I offered him what he had thought I was offering before. I had never been with another man, but that did not matter. He refused my offer. I was hurt, and a little angry, but I understood, and in a way, I think it made me love him more. He offered me the bed, but I refused. The floor was sufficient, and he had a long day’s travel ahead of him. He acquiesced, and I quickly stripped off my clothes and lay down. 

My sleep was fitful and troubled, and I was not happy about letting him leave. I felt as though I might not ever see him again, and I almost woke him to tell him how I felt, but I did not. When I awoke the next morning, he was staring at me. He did not want to leave, it was plain to see, and I did not wish him to go. But we all must do what we must do, and so I stood and dressed. We had a nice breakfast, and I walked with him to meet his new employer. 

I turned to him, and I wanted to say so much, but I could not. Circumstances made loving him impossible, but I did anyway. I gave him a long kiss, and tried through that to let him know how much I loved him. I turned away quickly, so he would not see the tears in my eyes. I twisted the ring on my finger, and heard his thoughts. I replied to him, and felt his surprise. At least I will always have that. Grandfather’s gift is very precious, indeed. 

The hardest thing I have ever done was walk away from him this morning. If I do not see him again, I will regret for the rest of my life not telling him how I feel. Grandfather assures me I will see him again, and that gives me some measure of comfort. Until then, I will dream of him every night, and call out his name…Karanaj… 

Aliya Woodshadow


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal
16th day of The Rotting, 1372DR

The following morning was beautiful, although I awoke with Misha’s words still ringing in my head. I was feeling lazy, and unusually tired, when I heard Kara’s voice in my head, requesting entrance to my room. Kara…it is strange how fond of him I have become….like an older brother….I cannot help but to affectionately call him that. He is my Kara. It amuses me that it could be mistaken for an elvish word, meaning beloved. He is beloved to me…..my friend.

I bade Kara to enter, not even bothering to rise from my bed, my hair still hanging loosely. He carried with him a rose, which I found odd. He handed it to me, saying he had brought it for me, and I was touched at his thoughtfulness. It seems as if he knows when something is troubling me. He came to speak of his dream, something that worries me greatly. It is unnatural to dream of these things night after night, and I worry that it is no dream at all.

I have tried to record his description as best I can here, that I might compare it to his dream in the future. The differences may be key in figuring out this conundrum. 

“First, I'm just spinning. Everything is black, but I can see myself. Eventually, the spinning stops, then the walls of what looks to be a dungeon or something come into focus. I see Aliya....I.... see her... chained to a wall. She hangs limply in her restraints. I try as hard as I can to reach out to her…to go to her. I can't move a single muscle. I can't even call her name...Then a man entered the room.... and I woke up. He was in a cloak, but I didn't notice much else. The dream ended quickly."

I do not like the idea of this man. And if this is precognition, it does not bode well that he is able to hold Karanaj, a strong sorcerer in his own right. I hugged him, feeling helpless, not knowing how to help him. As always, he picked up on my mood, asking why I was so serious. I told him of the events and Misha’s comments from the previous night as I cried on his shoulder. He comforted me, which no one has ever done before, besides Misha. 

He thinks Misha does not deserve me, but I hope he is wrong. I see something in Misha, something I know Kara doesn’t see. I did make sure that he understood that I believe he and Aliya deserve each other, no matter what anyone else says. He was still holding me when one of my attendants entered the room. Kara tried to release me, but I was feeling difficult, and I only hugged him tighter, which I am sure shocked the girl, and was spread to the entire village five seconds after she left. I do not care.

The girl brought news that Thamior had ridden out to meet a party from Evermeet, which did not worry me overmuch until she said that the Queen herself traveled with them. I dismissed the girl, and I am ashamed to say I began to shake. I loathe fear, but I knew there could only be one reason that she would be coming here……to see me married to Thamior.

I immediately called Misha in my mind, intent on fleeing. At first, he resisted my summons. We had been speaking mentally for some time. It appeared the story of Karanaj being in my room had spread already, and there was even speculation about Misha and I. He arrived, and I quickly realized my mistake.

He entered to find Kara holding me still, sitting on my bed. I had not told Kara that he was coming, and Kara was not best pleased to see him, and indeed, even threatened him. I assured Kara that I had called to him, and he relented. Misha appeared somewhat upset, which secretly pleased me. 

I informed him we had to leave, that the Queen was en route, and that Thamior intended to see us wed. Misha ignored me, closing the door and advancing on Kara, who stood to meet him. I interposed myself between them quickly. They just argued over my head, Misha appearing to think that Kara desires me….the foolish man. Although, again, I was pleased by his anger, misplaced though it was.

I shoved them apart, calling them fools, boys who did nothing but shout at each other, and tried to make them understand. Misha stormed out, and we followed. Kara finally realized at this point what Misha had assumed, further evidence that he held no feelings of that sort towards me. He was being difficult, so I just grabbed him and threw him back into my room, pulling Kara after me, and slamming the door. I told him "Karanaj and I are friends, nothing more. He came to talk, he was upset about Aliya. You said something last night that hurt me, maybe without meaning to, and we comforted each other." Kara took issue with my insinuation that Misha didn’t mean to hurt me, but one glare and he grew silent. 

By this time I was very angry. They were delaying our departure, and I was frantic to leave. I told Misha that I loved him, and only him, and the two of them came to an agreement to save this discussion of their differences for a later time. Kara left quickly, and Misha made a serious apology, kissing me very gently. I could have lost myself in that kiss, but I had not the time.

I pulled away, and began to pack my things, dressing quickly, as Misha left. When I was finally, ready, I ran out to find Kara and Misha in the hall. I asked them to find the others, and quickly. They returned shortly with the news that Gruush and Kay were nowhere to be found. I beckoned an attendant and learned just what kind of person Thamior was. He took Kay and Gruush with him, banking on the fact that I would not leave without them. Of course, he is right, I would not. 

I could not help myself, I dismissed the girl and began to cry. It is such a neat trap, one I do not see a way out of. Dear, sweet Kara did not understand, and thought we should leave anyway. Thamior would never allow Gruush and Kay to leave alive then. Misha understood. I can see that he has a quick mind, and is quite capable of being devious if necessary. I made the decision to stay, and Kara excused himself. He watched as I made myself once again into the princess and as I turned from the mirror, I was struck with such love for him.

I went to him, and held him tightly, kissing him, even as I heard hoof beats outside, and knew that the caravan had arrived. I asked him to just hold me for a moment….tried to make it last forever. It’s very possible it could be the last time I’m in his arms. I pulled away, my heart breaking, and told him he should go. He pulled me back for one last kiss, which I savored before shoving him towards the door. He laughed, and said “For luck.” which pierced me. I will not live without him.

I finished my preparations, and left my room to find Misha waiting outside. We went to Kara’s room to fetch him, and there Thamior found us. Misha took the opportunity to taunt him, which I did not think was wise. Thamior informed me that my mother requested my presence, and I took a deep breath, before exiting quickly, allowing Thamior and the others to trail in my wake, a position Thamior did not appear to care for at all. 

I reached the guards, demanding admittance, and Thamior appeared to find it amusing to have them stop Kara and Misha. I ordered him to let them pass, and he obeyed, reluctantly. We entered to find my mother already ensconced upon her throne. She looked beautiful, I will give her that. She is a mixture of Aliya and I, but I do have the same hair. She was surrounded by her advisers, whom she dismissed as we entered. She dismissed Thamior and her guards as well.

I could feel her staring at me, but I did not know what to say. My mother and I were never close, and I believe both she and Aliya resented the camaraderie my father and I had. I was lost after he died. She spoke finally, looking disdainfully at my companions, and asking scornfully of my human companions. She seemed surprised that I named them friends, although she did call Kara handsome. 

Misha only made matters worse, saying he was but a hired sword, and Kara my friend. My mother has always had a trick of knowing truth, and she knew his lie for what it was. She informed me coldly that a Princess could have no friends, to which I retorted that I would have any friends I chose. As I said, we have never been close, and we seem to spend more time arguing than talking.

I demanded to know why she had brought me here, and she answered as I had feared….to have me marry Thamior. She spoke of Aliya, wishing that she was with us as well, and Kara was unable to keep his emotion off his face. Mother noticed, and questioned him. He lied, saying he was her friend, and Mother’s patience snapped as she said "Lie to me again, and Tharivol will have what's left when I am done with you.”

Kara finally admitted to loving Aliya. She asked his name, and looked shocked when he gave it. I realized that Mother had known all along. She must have spoken to Aliya, before…….She seemed quite bitter at this turn of events, and turned to Misha, asking his name as well. He called himself Burning Rose, and named Kara his leader, and I winced, realizing he had seen how effectively she had read Kara.

She watched him silently for a moment, and then stated that if there were a leader here, it would be him. She again lost her patience as he dissembled, and said "Your insolence will not go unpunished." For some reason, she blamed me, saying "Always you play games....." Of course, Misha decides this would be the perfect time to reveal that he speaks our native language, a skill I would have preferred he kept to himself. 

Misha told her the truth about himself, the first wise thing I had seen him do. And he admitted that he loved me, which shocked me as much as my mother. She seemed distraught that both her daughters had chosen men other than elves, and quickly made sure that I knew that my marriage to Thamior was set for dusk. She refused to break her promise, to let me go. An heir to the throne had to be born, and I could see that she had made up her mind that Aliya was to have what she wanted….Karanaj. I could see the pain Misha felt, as tears filled my eyes.

I could not help but feel resentment. Always Aliya! I love her, and yet…..Mother said that she had spoken to Aliya many nights about Kara, and would not keep them apart. Misha was angry, but she told him outright "Vallia must marry Thamior."

At this time, I felt a burst of pain through my connection with Kara, and the Queen noticed at the same time. She called him ‘my son’, which bit deeply into me, thinking how it must hurt Misha to be rejected, even as Kara is accepted. My mother stopped me from trying to heal him, saying she recognized his ailment. It is no sickness at all…..Kara has dragon blood. It would appear that he is growing scales. I was not sure what to make of this development, and it appeared Kara did not either. The Queen stood, and comforted him, even as she bade me to leave, and make ready for my wedding.

Kara pleaded my case, but the Queen was adamant. The heir must be of pure elven blood. I left at this point, unable to bear hearing any more. I returned quickly to my room, and stared, not knowing what to do. Something inside me broke, and I screamed, snatching up things and throwing them, watching them shatter against the walls. The attendants came running, but I chased them away, and I fell, sobbing, onto my bed. 

I apparently communicated my pain to Misha, because he asked if I was ok. I replied that I could not marry Thamior. He said there had to be a way around it, but I felt it was hopeless, and suddenly, I wanted nothing more than to be held by Misha once more. I asked him to come to me.

He came quickly, gathering me into his arms, He said he didn’t want to lose me, and I couldn’t stand to hear him say the words I knew he would say, and I cut him off with a kiss. He wanted to discuss options, and make plans, but all I could think of was how much I wanted to be with him, and as I tore at his clothes, I knew then and there, that that night, I would either be with Misha…. or I would be dead. I could accept no less.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Misha’s Journal #6

17th Day of the Rotting

Where to begin, the end or the beginning? Sometimes I can’t tell the two apart; it seems life is like a circle, and for some strange reason the end tends to blur with the beginning. Selune has chosen a strange path for me, but who am I to fathom the ways of the gods, it is my place only to live. Life is a funny thing though, it can be much shorter then we ever plan it to be, but I may be getting ahead of myself, I should continue my account so that one may better understand my tale.

Well the next morning came upon swift wings; I was up early and decided to see the elven village in all of its glory. The villagers were less than friendly but understandable considering the circumstances, the men disappearing in the woods due to a strange unknown menace. It seems though that my infamy as one of the greatest mercs in all of Amn had preceded myself. Well not truly, but the villagers were aware of me and some had some incredible insight to my connection with Vallia. Elves, as I am finding, are very perceptive beings, a quality I find endearing. Vallia though seems to lack this quality at times, but I don’t hold that against her. Much. 

I would have rested the day away if I had not heard Vallia’s voice in my mind. She wanted me to come to her for some reason and who am I to disagree with her highness. Sometimes I wonder just why I fell in love with that crazy elven woman, she can be more trouble then I ever could think love should be worth. But I love her regardless, much to my own aggravation at times. I returned to her room and knocked on the door and was quite surprised when I stepped inside.

Karanaj and Vallia were sharing an embrace, that bastard had finally made his move, on my woman. Well it seemed like that at the time. Karanaj and I had a tense standoff, but thankfully Vallia was able to clear up the misunderstanding. Though I do not understand what she means when she says she loves Karanaj as well. Though not in the same way as myself, he will warrant closer watch, I suspect. He is a bastard after all.

Karanaj excused himself and waited outside the room while I spoke with Vallia privately. It seems last night I hurt her with my words, not really sure how, or when but I apologized nonetheless. She can be very sensitive to some things I guess, not really sure, one of the things that frustrates me about her. I would not have long to tarry on my thoughts; Vallia’s mother, the Queen, was due to arrive any moment. I keep forgetting that our highness is really a Highness. Vallia seemed to be very worried about me; I guess her mother would not like me too much, not much of a surprise there. I am just a scruffy human after all.

Vallia was not content to stay idle though and we went to gather both Gruush and Kay. But it seemed that they had left earlier in the morning with the bastard Thamior, by Selune, I hate that elf. Vallia was not pleased with that, she felt he was holding them as a bargaining chip so she wouldn’t leave. He is bastard and I hate him, but I admire his intelligence and guile. He had Vallia right where he wanted her, and I hated him even more for that. The three of us decided to retreat to Vallia’s room to think of what step to take next, I wanted to run, it would have seemed so easy. To just run, and never be found, but Vallia, she has that sense of responsibility. To her people, something I may never understand, even though it seems to bring her so much pain and suffering.

I don’t understand her, I guess, but then again she is an elf and I am a human; there are plenty of things I guess I do not understand about her. I often wonder what it is that she actually loves about me; I am not rich, not all that important, and I can admit that I am not the most personable fellow. But I am the best damn merc this side of Amn. Though I seriously doubt that is the reason.

Anyway, I decided that for the time being, we should follow the ruse we had established and that some kind of plan would materialize in my mind. Sometimes I can be too optimistic, but I was hoping inspiration would come to me. Vallia was at stake and I had promised to protect her as best as I could. During my thoughts Vallia held me close as the Queen and her entourage arrived. The time was nigh it seemed, and yet I had still thought of nothing. I gave her a kiss for “Luck” and waited for Vallia outside, resuming my role as the faithful, yet somewhat incompetent mercenary. A stretch I am sure, but these are the things I do for Vallia, much to my own aggravation.

I can say though that I do enjoy annoying Thamior, he is so easy to prod. His disdain for humanity is worn clear on his face, though I think that disdain extends to all things outside of himself. He and I, well we settle our differences later… I am not sure if I am ready to speak of that yet though. By Selune I cannot fathom the path you have chosen for me, but it may save us yet.

Vallia led us into the Queen’s audience, who is a radiant creature of power, grace, and almost painful beauty. I can see where Vallia gets her looks. And to some extent Aliya as well though I have not met her, she is creature without visible flaws, yet there is a rift between her and Vallia I do not understand. Maybe it is an elven custom I do not know, but they do not get along well, if at all. The Queen quickly had the room cleared of all of her attendants, including the smug bastard Thamior; death is too good for that one. Much to his consternation, which was read easily on his face.

The Queen was pleasant in a halting superior manner befitting her station and place of power among her people; she questioned Vallia at length about her current choice of company. I tried to make myself beneath notice, but my mouth does not stay closed even when I wish it to. She moved her attention to Karanaj, after he visibly winced at the mention of Aliya. She was a perceptive one, though I did not expect any less of the Queen of the Elves. She broke Karanaj rather easily and he confessed his love for Aliya, a move, which saved his own hide, I suspect. In my own arrogance I felt that I could beat the Queen at her own game.

I am sad to say she saw through my words fairly quickly, and turned her anger upon Vallia. I was less then pleased and spoke to the Queen in her own tongue, which shocked her as much as I thought it would. The words came easily from me then, the truth as it were set me free:

“I am Misha Koldun... of Muraan... I am only a man... mortal... and short lived in time... But I have some thing that makes me more then a simple man... I am the man that loves your daughter Vallia... and she in turn me...”

The words still ring in my head, they haunt me, and I had never so declared such a statement as that in all of my short life. The words shook the Queen, once more and Vallia as well. But even with my words it was to no avail, Vallia was to be married to Thamior, the Elven nation demanded an elven heir. They would accept no less; pure elven blood, would sit on the throne, for that was their way.

Karanaj drew attention to himself at that moment as he groaned with pain; the Queen was intrigued and took a moment to look over him. It was her conclusion that Karanaj had the blood of a silver dragon inside of him; he had small silvery-scaled flecks on his chest. I was shocked; him related to a dragon, would wonders never cease. Though looking at myself, I can see that his changes are simply mundane when contrasted with my current condition. Though I am sure that the Queen would be pleased, though pleasing her has never been my intent. Only Vallia.

Vallia left the audience of the Queen, and I soon followed at her behest. She needed me and I her, I had not the heart to tell her I had not devised a plan outside of running. Which she would never do, but I kept trying, much to my aggravation she continued to distract me. But it was a deliciously enjoyable distraction, but I knew that time was growing short. Selune help me, I do not want to lose her.

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal #6 (continued)
16th day of The Rotting, 1372DR

The interlude with Misha was all too short, and he rose soon thereafter, dressing quickly. I sighed, and rose as well, donning my fighter’s attire, as he asked of my plan. To tell the truth, I had no plan other than refusing to marry Thamior, but I knew we could not run as he suggested. As we finished dressing, I heard shouting outside, and left to investigate, Misha following.

My attendants were trying to prevent an elf from entering my house, and he was shouting that he must see me. I bade them to let him enter, and to my surprise, Gruush, Kay and Kara followed him in. The elf brought news, saying that he had found tracks of one of the scouts who had disappeared the day before. I told him to take us to the tracks, and one of the attendants timidly questioned “What about the wedding?” I replied it would have to wait, for the good of our people. 

At that point, I noticed an arrow in his shoulder, and decided that he was in no condition to accompany us. I queried him for directions to the site, and turned him over to the healers. I was leaving as Thamior came in, almost knocking me down demanding to know what foolishness I was up to. He agreed to postpone the wedding until the following eve, which I could accept, thinking I may not even be alive by then. 

I saw Thamior glare at Misha before leaving, something that troubled me more than a little, but I did not have time to consider it. I left, leading the others into the forest. I managed to humiliate myself by tripping on a root, making a lot of noise, for which Misha chose to taunt me. I was about to retort when I noticed broken branches at the side of the trail, as though someone had fled the trail at that point.

I stepped off the trail, as I heard someone crashing through the brush not far ahead. I emerged in a clearing, and spotted a kobold across the way, and shouted for it to stop. I held it at sword point as I waited for the others, who took an unusually long time catching up to me. Apparently they had taken me at my word, and stopped when I yelled. I would have laughed had the situation not been so serious. A kobold alone in the woods bothered me. It is well known that drow have moved into these woods, and kobolds are their slaves. I could not believe that one had wandered off alone, and that meant……

About that time I heard a voice from the bushes in front of me say “well, well” in elvish, and with a sinking feeling, I knew I was right. Kay headed into the woods to investigate, damn her, despite my orders to stop. She disappeared into the woods, reappearing shortly thereafter, her body flying out of the woods, to land at our feet. She was dead. Misha was yelling for people to get to cover, even as I was telling them to freeze, knowing that the drow would have the advantage in the dark woods. We had walked into an ambush, and standing our ground was our only option.

There was a rustling in the bushes, and my blood ran cold as 5 kobolds ringed the clearing, in addition to the one cowering in front of me, and two drow stepped from the forest directly in front of me. Misha was initially not impressed with the drow, but he quickly changed his mind over the course of the fight. In his over zealousness, he swung too hard, and his sword flew from his hand. I was worried for him then, but I could do nothing to help.

I quickly killed the drow I faced, as the kobolds rushed in. Three harried Gruush, who could not seem to hit them, as the remaining drow retreated into the woods. Gruush finally manages to kill one kobold, as Misha hurls daggers after the drow. His skill must not be what I thought, because he almost got me instead! Kara took out a kobold on Gruush, as Misha finally made himself useful, and killed one of the ones attacking me. I disemboweled the final kobold and turned to Gruush, intending to help him. 

The drow reappeared, and I was surprised until I saw what followed….a drider! Misha engaged the drow, and was soon asking for help. Gruush was unable to kill his kobold, however, finally the kobold miscalculated, and impaled itself on its own spear. I told Misha mentally to grab the dead drow’s sword, which he did with surprising agility. Having no luck with the drow, Misha decided to come to my aid with the drider, and we made short work of it. Kara and Gruush were having no luck against the drow, however, seeing the drider fall, he retreated into the woods.

Misha took a moment to tell me we made a great team, which filled me with a warm fuzzy feeling, before drawing his bow and shooting after the fleeing drow. There was a cry, and then silence. Misha headed down the trail after it. I took the time while he was gone to search the dead drow, finding many items of interest. Only then did I notice that I was covered in blood. 

Misha reappeared, carrying the dead drow over his shoulder. He never fails to amaze me. He dropped the drow to the ground, suddenly remembering Kay. He searched frantically for her, and I spotted her half buried under a kobold, and pushed it aside quickly. I knelt beside her, but it was too late. I stood back, letting Misha hold her, feeling his grief. I searched the other drow quickly, knowing we needed to be gone.

Misha wrapped Kay in a blanket, as I handed Gruush a ring, which Kara identified as a Ring of Protection. Misha wanted to leave immediately, but I convinced him to allow us to wait, to equip, to heal. I moved quickly from person to person, leaving myself for last, healing them as best I could. I handed out the things I had taken from the drow to the people I thought could use them….giving elven chain and a longsword to both Misha and Kara. Misha also received a Ring of Protection like Gruush’s. Misha and I each took a masterwork buckler, and I pocketed a few other items of interest as well.

I was exhausted from the healing, and was grateful to Kara when he helped me to my feet. I have to say he looked quite ridiculous in his armor, but amusement seemed out of place. We began our long trek back to the village, quiet and somber. We took with us the head of the drider, and the head of the drow, as proof of our deeds. I moved quietly, but the others sounded like a cacophony to my keen ears. We made our way down the trail slowly, and I froze as I heard chanting off to both sides of the trail. I saw Gruush and Kara fall, and I heard a voice in my mind, commanding that I sleep, and as I fell, I saw Misha hit the ground as well. 

I awoke feeling rather uncomfortable, and groaned as what had happened returned to me, and I opened my eyes. We were surrounded, that much I could tell, at first glance I saw 5 spell casters, about 20 bugbears, some worgs, a carnivorous ape, and about 40 goblins. I have to admit, I wondered how in the seven hells we would get ourselves out of this. 

As I tried to move, I realized that my hands were tied behind my back, and my leg shackled to both Gruush and Misha. Even worse, I had no equipment or weapons, not even my rings. They said little to us as they forced us to our feet and marched us to the northwest. However, to my horror, I saw five goblins loading our possessions on a wagon, and moving away from the others, going in the opposite direction. Misha resisted the march, for which he was beaten, but kept alive. At least we know they want us for something.

We marched for over an hour, and I was feeling pretty hopeless, when an arrow flew by, killing a goblin next to me. Our captors had apparently been betrayed, and I was pulled to the ground as the others dove. I was furious….the fools never know when to run. I shouted at them, struggling back to my feet, and we staggered away, still bound. We ran quickly, seeking whatever cover we could find so we would have a moment to remove our ropes, but we came upon a gully, which we would have to jump.

Most of us leaped it with ease, but Kara scrabbled at the edge, and fell back. Misha went over too, and I was sliding towards the opening, when Gruush locked his legs and held his position long enough for them to climb out. Thank Corellon for the half-orc. We ran on, but the others seemed to be intent on freeing us, and less intent on running, and our captors gained ground behind us. 

The others finally stopped, despite my protests, and Gruush and Misha are able to free their hands. Looking up, we could see a bugbear about 100 feet away, followed by 2 goblins. Misha asked Kara to use his magic, forgetting his hands were tied. Gruush was able to free his ankle, and moved to engage the monsters, as we continued to struggle. 

Misha frees Kara’s hands, and he looks towards the battle, ready to aid Gruush, as Misha turns his attention to me. He freed my hands, and I was quickly able to pull the chain from my leg….sometimes my strength surprises even me. Misha escaped his chains as well, as I tugged futilely at Kara’s. Giving up, I scrounged a tree branch club, and moved to help Misha, who had found a similar weapon. 

We killed the monsters quickly, and after much pulling, managed to free Kara. We set off in pursuit of the goblins with our things. Kara used his magic to strengthen us, as we found the goblins trail. We wandered for two hours, as night fell, until we found the camp of the five goblins. Kara used magic to put them to sleep, and after we had recovered our belongings, Misha killed all but one, which I did not like at all. 

Misha ordered Kara to bind the one remaining goblin, which Kara did. Misha mishandled the goblin, despite my protests, and it took a battle of wills to get him to leave the goblin to me. He seems to have misplaced his anger over Kay’s death onto this pitiful creature. I cast a zone of truth, and told the goblin I would release it if it told me what I wished to know. We conversed for a short time, and Gruush listened. Kara surprisingly moved to comfort Misha, and I asked him to keep him away from the goblin. I let him know mentally how unhappy I was with his actions. He was angry and defensive, and I decided to leave him alone. He hasn’t been the same since Kay died. And losing her body in the ambush…

We discovered that the goblins were slavers, seeking workers for a mine in the mountains, which they believed held great treasure. What that treasure was, the goblin did not know. He described the location of the mine as best he could. Realizing he had told me all he could, I nodded to Gruush, and we pulled the goblin into the woods. Misha tried to follow, but Kara restrained him. Gruush and I released the goblin, and as we turned to return to the camp, Gruush said that he did not like killing in cold blood either. Sometimes I think that half-orc is more human than most I know. 

We returned to the camp, and took the goblins horses, riding hard for the village. During the ride, Misha and I had a discussion of his actions, and I think I wounded him deeply, although he was able to hurt me as well. He thinks that I do not understand mortality, and that I talk to him like a child. Maybe I don’t…and maybe I do. He acts so rashly, and I fear the impetuousness that got Kay killed will one day be his undoing, and I said as much. He asked why I fell in love with him, then, and I replied that that was a conversation for another time. If only I had known then…

We were stopped on our way into the village by the same tracker who had brought us the news of the trail. He led us to my mother, although Karanaj and Misha seemed to be eager to flaunt our success, despite my obvious reticence. I obtained the elf’s promise of silence, and continued into my mother’s room with the others. I commanded Misha to close the door, and brought forth the drow’s head. I have to admit, a part of me wanted to shock my mother, but she took it calmly.

I told her of the information we had gleaned, and ventured my opinion on one other matter. I think there is a traitor among the elves. The others were taken too easily, and the others concur. My mother accepted this information as well, and promised to send out a party to rescue the elves at the mine. During our discussion, I saw Misha slip out the door, and asked mentally where he was going. He replied shortly “To pray.” and I chose to let him go. He needed to be alone, I thought.

We left, and exchanged some pleasantries with the tracker, whose name is Nym. I was only half listening, thinking of Misha and the day’s events…and wondering about my wedding on the morrow. Gruush asked after Misha, and I tried to contact him again. Angrily, he replied, “I’m busy.” Kara tried at my behest, and began to run. He shouted back at us “We need to find him. He says ‘He dies tonight’”. We knew he could only be referring to Thamior. We finally spotted them on the rooftops, and as we climbed the ladder I heard Misha call my name mentally, very weakly. I screamed his name, and landed on the roof to see Thamior standing over his smoking body.

I flew into a rage. Thamior tried to reason with me, but I was beyond reason. Tears streaming down my face, I slashed at him, drawing blood. Karanaj and Gruush attacked as well, but were unable to harm him. I shouted for them to leave him….he was mine to kill…but they did not listen. Again, I drew blood, savoring the sight. He struck back at me then, but missed. With one last swipe, I took his head from his shoulders.

Karanaj grabbed me, but I could not stand to be touched. My sword fell from my nerveless fingers, and I felt as though I had died. I shoved Karanaj away, and shrieked at them to leave me. I could not stand it. I fell to my knees by Misha as they left, tears falling unheeded. I felt as though my heart had been ripped out, my throat was constricted painfully, I could not breathe. I gathered him into my arms, and I could not hold the pain inside any longer. I threw my head back and screamed long and loud, a scream without substance, the scream of an animal in pain. 

I do not know how long I was there, cradling his body last night. I remember crying out to Corellon, asking why. There would be no wedding, for Thamior was dead by my own hand. But there was no Misha either, and I found that I did not wish to live without him. Had I poison close at hand then, I have no doubt they would have found me the next morning, still holding him. But I did not, and all I could do was weep.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jan 15, 2002)

Words from the dead....  
Misha’s Journal #6 
Continued…

17th Day of the Rotting 1372 DR

I had to take a moment to reflect on my journal for a moment, I had always intended for it to be a chronicle of my adventures, of my trials and travails in this life. But one never sees that their life could be so terribly brief, till the end has long passed. I am not the man I used to be, not on the surface, and in many ways under the surface. But I should explain from the beginning, so as to not jump to the end of the circle, without first starting at its beginning.

The pleasant afternoon was an interesting break from all of the problems that still hovered over us, like a dangling sword. But as with all things it had to end. Vallia seemed content to stay forever, but we had much to do and so little time to do it in. Before I had a chance to really concentrate on the events at hand I heard a ruckus outside; a wounded elf was approaching the manse. The guards, after a mighty scream from my better half, allowed the elf entry into the manse.

The elf, which I would come to know as Nym much later, had found traces of a scout named Talor in the woods, the trail leading away merely an hour old at best. Vallia was renewed with vigor, as Nym related the location to her. Now all we had to do was deal with Thamior and we would be off. Of course true to form, Thamior was less then pleased, and even attempted to stop us. But Vallia put him in his place, and had the wedding postponed till the morrow. One more night, maybe that would be enough time to figure a way out of this mess. Though in that briefest of moments, Thamior glanced at me in rage; he knew something, about Vallia and me. Sometimes hatred can be a beautiful thing, he was the source of our problems, and it was simple really how to solve them. Thamior had to die…

Vallia led us into the woods along the trail to seek out what hidden troubles preyed on the elves of this village. I have to admit that, for an elf, Vallia was less then silent, as we stalked through the forests. Thankfully Vallia’s keen senses heard something in the brush and she gave chase; we followed quickly until we heard her scream “Stop!” which brought us all to a halting stop. Vallia, though, was not talking to us, but to a kobold she was holding at bay with her blade. The party followed me into the small clearing just as I heard a voice in elven speak “well, well”; things were only going to get worse before they got any better.

Kay rushed into the brush despite my warnings against such move, I cursed at myself for not stopping her. The situation worsened as I heard her scream and then fly back into the clearing, lying still on her back. The trap was sprung, and five kobolds and two elves with ebon skin rushed us, the drow, as I have come to know them. I was overconfident, I know that now. At first I planned to take them with my bow, but they moved into melee. The elves were quicker off the mark, one rushed Karanaj and the other Vallia, both wielding fine long swords. They were clumsy fighters at best, I suspect, and missed their attacks. Gruush tried to use his crossbow to kill one of the kobolds but his shot went wide, as I moved into melee with the drow attacking Karanaj. My first slash barely penetrated his armor; on my second slash my sword slipped from my hands, skittering across the clearing. Karanaj was able to land magic missiles on the drow attacking him, piercing their natural resistance to magic. Vallia, bless her soul, was able to take the head of the drow attacking her in one mighty slash. The kobolds advanced on Vallia and Gruush, they cause Gruush some harm, but miss Vallia, her armor protecting her more so then her agility.

Karanaj took a step away from the attacking drow and fired magic missiles, a spell I know well and loathe, though not as much magical lightning, at the kobolds attacking Gruush. He did not take any down but he was able to harm them; they continued to attack Gruush as best they could. Gruush kicked one of the kobolds in the skull and sent the little thug flying lifeless. The drow turned to flee into the woods and I drew my daggers and flung them after it, once again my luck was less then stellar. One blade simply went wide while the other nearly caught Vallia in the back. I grimaced at my dismal luck as the battle raged onward. The kobolds continued their assault and slashed Vallia lightly, just as Karanaj impaled one of the kobolds on the end of his spear. Gruush tried to kick at the kobold but missed once more, as the kobold taunted him again. I drew two more daggers and advanced into melee with a kobold and stabbed it multiple times as I sent it screaming into the afterlife. 

Just then the wounded drow returned with a horrid creature, half-spider and half drow, a macabre blend of evil and nastiness. Vallia named it as a drider, and yes, I was very afraid. The drow attacked me with his blade but I was able to twist out of the way. Vallia finished off another kobold, she is good with her blade, and I will give her that. Gruush attempted once more to kick the kobold, but it twisted out of the way, mocking him even more. It moved to stab Gruush but slipped and impaled itself on its half-spear but mocked him in death still spouting its final words, "At least you did not take my life... scum."

The drider advanced on Vallia wielding two blades and a venomous bite, but Vallia was able to keep the beast at bay. Karanaj pressed his assault against the drider, loosing magic missiles into it just as Gruush attempted to finish the wounded drow, failing miserably. I grimaced, seeing myself at a disadvantage with my daggers, and spotted the dead drow’s weapon. I rolled and then flipped to the side and landed by the drow and took his weapon from his dead hands. I then slashed the sword quickly at the drider, which I was closest to, and bit into it deeply with two savage slashes. The drider returned the favor as I dodged its bite but was slashed by its sword, I was less than pleased. But Vallia, seeing the opportunity, unleashed a powerful slash into the creature and gutted it where it stood. The wounded drow turned and fled into the woods. I quickly dropped my sword and took aim with my bow and fired two arrows. One hit its mark but it was enough as the drow screamed, then died. The bloody melee had ended. I went to gather the drow and smiled at my skill. I returned quickly and gathered my daggers and my sword, then set about to finding Kay.

Much to my horror, Kay was dead; the one person who had a sense of life in our party was now dead. Sure she was slower than rock, but she had her moments, and she was so endearing. I held her close; trying to hold back my tears, I wanted her to scream at me again, call me “Dark-boy”, anything besides silence. Vallia and Karanaj both were less then comforting, at least to me, I had lost a friend, and a traveling companion. She made me laugh despite herself. I wanted to scream, I wanted to take her place, she was a better person than I ever could be; she was a good soul. Why did she have to die, why her and not me, a man with a past as dark as night, it did not settle with me. And I became angry, at myself, at everything, at the world… The drow and their minions would pay; death was too good for them.

The rest of the party searched the dead and I mourned, I was not thinking clearly, even money meant little to me. I am tired of everyone around me that I get close to dying. I am so tired of this curse that I have, kill me and get it over with, before Vallia is taken away from me. Vallia coerced me to don the elven chain mail and take the elven sword, which is magical I presume and of fine quality. I also received a ring that Karanaj named a Ring of Protection. Oh, and I must say Karanaj mighty ridiculous in armor, never seen anyone place it on backwards before. Bastard.

We gathered what we could and began the journey back to the elven village; I carried Kay close to me in a wrapped blanket. I had not the heart to leave her, she deserved a proper burial, though I had not the knowledge of her patron, I decided I would honor her as a child of Selune. We traveled for some ways when we heard chanting. Karanaj and Gruush fell asleep and Vallia and myself soon followed. Things are never easy, never easy, I swear we flock to trouble like a moth to a flame.

We must have been asleep for some time, when I came to I had been stripped of my armor and weapons, and all of my worldly possessions. I was chained to both Vallia and Karanaj, while Gruush was chained to Vallia, by thick iron anklets connected to each leg by a heavy black chain. This was embarrassing to say the least. Goblins and bugbears and worse creatures surrounded us, they outnumbered us by a great amount. In my usual fashion I casually told our captives that I don’t listen to stupid goblins. The thrashing I received at their hands was less than pleasant but it did not break my spirit. The pain only served to fuel my growing rage and anger.

We were ushered forward some ways, as we watched a small band of goblins walk away with our worldly possessions. They would die later, I would make sure of it. We marched for some time before our captors, who had ambushed us, were themselves ambushed, allowing us a chance to escape. First we prudently took cover, and then we all stood and ran, following my lead, of course. We ran through the countryside towards a gully and tried to jump it, but Karanaj lost his footing and we all nearly tumbled in, if it were not for Gruush getting a firm hold of the edge. We pulled ourselves out and pressed on through the woods. We ducked into brush and began the work of freeing ourselves. Gruush was the first to get free just as a bugbear and two goblins came chasing after us. I was able to free myself, just as Gruush moved to engage the bugbear in combat. Vallia and myself used makeshift weapons and were able to beat the goblins into submission while Karanaj and Gruush finished the bugbear off. I took its morning star and we continued on to find our gear. Karanaj bolstered our strength with a Bull’s Strength spell, a mighty handy spell I must say.

It did not take us long to find the goblins with our gear, they had set up for camp and were going over our possessions with a curious eye. I smiled as Vallia commented about not shedding blood, I had Karanaj cast a sleep spell, and we advanced on the sleeping goblins. We were able to gather our gear and equip ourselves accordingly; I looked down at the goblins and knew what had to be done. I had Karanaj bind one of them while I slit the throats of the rest. It brought me little solace, but Kay would have her justice even in death. There was a dark place inside me that wanted them all dead, every last goblin. I watched Vallia try to reason with it, and I lost myself. I walked over and grabbed the stupid, ugly, horrid creature by its scraggly hair and threatened it with death. Frankly I did not care if it told the truth, its life by the very fact of being a goblin was forfeit. Vallia kept me from the brink, but I was not pleased, I know she let that horrid creature go, I just know it. She has not the heart for the dirty work that must be done at times.

I went to sit by myself, leaving Gruush and Vallia to see to the goblin, while I cried to myself. I have not cried since Ellyn, it is strange to feel this wash of emotion. I was doubly pained that I was unable to retrieve Kay’s body. I am sorry Kay, I truly am, I never got to tell you how much I appreciated your love for life, how much you made me smile with your antics, you were a part of this group, things will never be the same. Karanaj tried to comfort me; he is not the bastard I say he is. I have never seen him as a bastard honestly, he is a friend, one I am glad to call friend. I can see then that I was very angry, but mostly with myself, and not anything else. I said some things that may have hurt Vallia, I did not mean to; I was angry with myself, not her, but she was an easy target. I hate myself for that.

We returned to the elven village. I was in a daze for most of the way, wallowing in my pain, my self-pity. My grief was all that mattered. I do remember arriving in the village and being brought into the presence of the Queen, but I did not stay long. I excused myself and went to the rooftop to pray, I had much to atone for and much to speak with Selune about. I began with a soft prayer for Kay:

"Selune... watch over Kay's spirit as it leaves this world to the next... she was a good soul... better then me your humble child... give her a place under your light... keep her safe..."

I would have continued if I did not feel a second presence close to me. I whirled, standing, my hand on my blade, only to face Thamior. Lucky for him, my rage was still very close at hand, and it only grew as I watched him. He spoke to me as almost an equal, I was somewhat surprised, but he knew I was not as foolish as I portrayed myself to be. And he knew Vallia and I were in love and that we had been with each other. I could see he hated me for that, not out of love, but that I had touched his toy, his plaything. Our conversation was tense and neither wanted to give ground, Vallia was at stake for both of us. I told Thamior that if he laid a hand on Vallia I would cut his heart out, a pity I did not get a chance to hold true to my oath. He wanted to postpone my death, but I gave him no quarter, I was enraged, and attacked. I leapt into a vicious duel with Thamior, I slashed at him twice fairly quickly drawing blood across his chest, but he only stepped back smiling, and I knew then my mistake. He unleashed arcane lightning into my body, painful and hot. I advanced and waited for him to use more magic, my mind racing. Both Karanaj and Vallia wanted to know where I was, but I had not the time, I was fighting for my life. Thamior acted to cast magic and I slashed at him once more, but I did not disrupt his magic, the lightning coursed into me. I felt my soul burn, then growing darkness and Selune grew closer, I could hear her call to me. I uttered the word that came to my lips, though it came out as only a thought, “Vallia”. In that final moment, I died. I know that now. But little did I know the path Selune had chosen for me…

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Talindra (Jan 21, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal
30th day of The Rotting, 1372 DR

It has been quite some time since I was last able to chronicle the events of my quest, and time slips away from me.  Already the Feast of the Moon is upon us.  Never had I intended to leave Aliya in the clutches of the Zhentarim for so long.  But I get ahead of myself, as usual.  I should begin again with that fateful night, the night that Thamior slew Misha.  

I do not know how long I was there, cradling his body.  I know now that the others had gone to search Thamior’s body, but at the time I did not even think of them.  All that mattered was that Misha, my Misha, was dead.  My tears fell until I felt drained; I had no more tears to cry.  I felt empty inside, I railed against the gods, and I blamed myself.  Before I even knew what I was doing, I fumbled at Misha’s belt, drawing a dagger.  I played with the blade for some time, contemplating.  I raised the dagger, intending to stab myself through the heart.  I had no will to continue.  I had lost everything that had mattered to me, and I did not care to live any longer.  But a strange thing happened.

As I sat there, weeping, twin beams of light fell upon us, one white, the other a pure blue.  The light seemed to solidify, the blue into a blue haired female planetar servant, the white into a golden-haired elf, armed for war. The two beings seemed surprised to see each other. The blue haired female said, "I do not see your Master's interest here."  The elf replied, with a low growl "His interest lies with her” and he pointed at me.  The blue haired one glanced at me, and nodded.  "She concerns my Mistress as well.  Very well...perhaps since our purpose is not divergent, we can work in harmony."  The elf nodded, and they raised their hands, one standing at Misha’s head, the other at his feet.  Their hands met, palm to palm above him.  Light flared as they touched, and his body was bathed in brilliant light, obscured from view.  The light began to fade, and the beings with it, as Misha’s body jerked, and he drew a heavy breath with a gasp.  I fell back, feeling very weak suddenly, disbelieving as I watched Misha breathe slowly, and open his eyes.

Misha sat up, rubbing his eyes, and said “Good morning” of all things.  At this moment, I realized that what I had thought to be a trick of the light was no such thing.  Misha’s skin was a silvery hue and his hair a bright white.  As he moved, I caught a glimpse of something I could not fathom, and I reached up a shaking to hand to his hair, feeling.  I pushed his hair back to reveal his ear…an elven ear.  I whispered “Corellon….” for I knew my god had played a role in this.  I had recognized that golden elven warrior for his avatar, and it had frightened me.  I have no wish for Misha to be a pawn of my god, and it would appear that his goddess Selune has taken an interest as well, for that blue-haired female could be none other than a Shard.  Two avatars in the same place…I was greatly troubled.  

Despite my distraction, Misha was prattling on, oblivious, and seemed quite surprised to hear that Thamior had killed him.  I could tell he did not believe me, but before I could explain further, the others arrived, with Nym in tow.  I do not know when I began to cry again, but as I looked up, I was surprised to note that I saw them through a veil of tears.  I saw confusion on their faces, and as Misha stood, Gruush challenged him.  Nym also aimed his bow in Misha’s direction.  I could see Misha’s consternation and realized he had not noticed his odd appearance.  

It took some time to convince Misha that he had died, and even longer to convince the others that he was Misha.  In this time, Misha noticed his odd appearance, and I quickly related through the ring what had occurred, and who I believed the beings to be, leaving it to him to decide how much to tell the others.  I told everyone we needed rest; that we should go.  Misha thought we should see my Mother, but I knew there was little she could do.  We had to be gone, before Thain heard of his son’s death.  In my elation at Misha being alive, I forgot one small thing…Tharivol.  I did manage to convince the others to return to the manse, to catch what sleep we could, and leave at dawn.  Kara thought we should confide in my mother, but I told him Thain has too many followers; she cannot afford to accuse him without solid, irrefutable proof.  

At the house, we managed to identify the objects Karanaj retrieved from Thamior, and a letter found among his possessions particularly disturbed me.  It read:

T,
The timetable must be pushed up.  We must have the girl now.  Kill her companions.... make certain every last one of them is dead.  The Lord is impatient.  He does not look kindly on those that fail to serve his needs.
					K

Misha at this point asked about the papers I had retrieved from Mantatlus, so long ago.  I had hoped that the others had forgotten about those, but since they had not, I related to them that I had found two letters that I thought to be of particular significance and I fetched them.  They read:

	M,
The one that we discussed, the one who was a thorn before, must be removed.  He comes too close, he knows too much.  Get the girl, and make sure he does not leave Athkatlan alive.
				V

M, 
The plan is going well.  Arrangements will be made to retrieve the item from your possession the night after the full moon.  If you could arrange delivery of the girl at that time, you would be handsomely rewarded.  Be cautious, if her companion is whom you say, he could be very dangerous.
 					K

The others still seemed to feel that the threat had passed, now that the traitor had been found, but I reminded them that Tharivol was still in the village.  I am sure that if his brother was involved with the Zhentarim, Tharivol was in just as deep.  Misha thinks we must kill Tharivol too, and I cannot say I disagree.  

There was much conjecture regarding the letters, but I cannot venture a guess to whom they refer, although I do believe that the girl they refer to is I.  I think that Thamior’s letter and one of Mantatlus’s are from the same person, which only makes me even more sure that the elves are in danger.  We concurred that obviously the M is Mantatlus, but as for the others, we had very little speculation.  

The others seem to think the girl is I as well, and Misha mentioned the prophecies again.  Gruush seemed confused, and I realized that I had never confided in him, a situation I quickly remedied.  As I spoke, Misha eloquently requested that Nym come with us; he knows too much for his own safety otherwise.  He agreed to go, if that was my wish, and I assured him it was.  

We turned our attention to Thamior’s other possessions, all well crafted.  I had not seen such quality mithral in some time.  I managed to convince Kara to take the armor, as Misha bounced happily about the room in magical boots.  Gruush took a Ring of Protection and a brooch, which apparently absorbs magic missiles, a handy item indeed.  Watching them, I felt such fondness for them all, especially Misha, of course.  

Exhaustion crashed down on me like a weight, however, and I quickly excused myself, not wanting the others to see how weak I felt.  I changed quickly, and was preparing to sleep when Misha entered, my strange new Misha, and proceeded to make sure the room was secure.  Seeing him, I was struck again with how much I loved him.  He is a part of me now, a part I could never live without.  I felt tears rise again, and I rose and hugged him with all my strength.  I will never forget how close I came to losing him.  

He implored me to sleep and I could not resist.  I was unconscious as soon as I lay down, and I am not sure how long I slept.  I heard faintly the sounds of Misha imploring me to wake, but it was like fighting through thick water to move towards consciousness.  I could barely move, barely speak.  If anything, I was more tired than I had been, tiredness that penetrated me to my soul.  I knew something was wrong, and I closed my eyes again, seeking communion with my god, seeking an answer to what ailed me.  What I learned shocked me.

I was given to know that Corellon had interfered only because of me, that he would not have become involved if not in that instant I had decided to follow Misha in death.  But to bind Misha strongly to this life, it was necessary to take a part of me, a part Misha now carries.  Had I not been so strong, it would have killed me, something I could have accepted in return for Misha’s life.  It is by this part of me that he is elven, with all the benefits and detriments of my race.  But his life came at a price.  

I may never recover the strength I had, and it will take me quite some time to even be able to function normally.  I was warned that without rest, I would die, because I had very little strength to use.  All of this I can accept, but rest I cannot.  There is too much to be done.

I opened my eyes, and asked Misha to help me up, which he did.  He asked to know what was wrong, and I was vague with him.  I do not wish him to bear the burden of my decision, and I know that he would take it as his own.  I dressed quickly, almost falling.  Misha caught me, and helped me gently.  Thankfully, we were almost finished when the door flew open, just as Kara had told me that he and the others were called before the queen.  Looking to the door, I told him we would be there momentarily.

Tharivol entered, and I regarded him with something akin to fear.  At this moment in time, I was not his equal, and I fear he knew it as well.  Misha had not yet turned, still helping me to dress, and I could see the rage in Tharivol’s eyes as he spoke, saying,    "So this is why my brother lies dead."  Misha turned then, drawing his blade.  Six elven warriors entered, as Tharivol said, "The queen requests the honor of your presence"

The warriors took my weapons, none too gently, and moved towards Misha.  Misha threatened them with his blade and Tharivol told him to comply or die.  He sheathed his sword, warning them to not touch him, but three of them held him, while the others stripped him of every weapon he carried.  He was furious as three of the warriors shoved him out the door.  They were not quick enough, however, and he saw Thamior grab me by the hair and shove me forward towards the door.  I stumbled and almost fell, as I heard Misha scream a curse at him.  I heard him say, "You harm her and I will kill you... each of you!" as they dragged us through the streets.

Tharivol shoved me, stumbling, through the doors, where I saw Misha standing in front of the queen, flanked by guards.  He shoved me once more for good measure, sending me to the floor again.  Nym moved to help as I heard Misha say "Yeah don't worry elf... I have a special blade just for you."  Nym faced down Tharivol, as he was ordered to leave me be.  Misha made a move towards Tharivol, but the warriors restrained him.  I tried to calm the situation, even as the queen stood and shouted “SILENCE!”

She walked forward, towards Misha, and the guards forced him to his knees.  I started, knowing what this meant, but I held my ground, waiting.  Misha was his usual flippant self, and the queen said, "You do not appreciate your position, or you would not be so glib.  Or do you deny killing Thamior?"  I started at that, realizing what she was implying.  To my surprise, Misha did not deny it, quite the opposite; he told her he did indeed kill him.  I started forward at this, but Thamior grabbed me again by the hair, pulling me back.  If I were stronger, and had my sword…

Misha took all the blame, and I could see from the queen’s frown she knew he was lying.  She told him he lied, and asked him again for the truth.  When he lied again, I saw her grow angry, and she slapped him hard.  I understood what he did not…. she was trying to save his life.  

Kara asked mentally if we should give her the letter, but things have gone too far for that.  Better that we keep that to ourselves for now.  Tharivol muttered to himself behind me "What does she play at?  Of course he killed my brother.  For this wench here."  as he shook me.  He underestimates me…I can use that.  

Karanaj moved to steady me, as I yanked myself from Tharivol’s grasp, moving forward again.  My mother was poised to strike Misha again, as I cried “STOP!” with as much force as I could muster.  Nym came up beside me, and I let myself lean on him as I said, “I killed Thamior.”  My mother seemed stricken, and moved back, sitting heavily on her throne.  Chaos ensued, Misha imploring me not to do this, and Thamior denying it hotly, saying I had not the skill to murder his brother.  

As the room quieted, I ordered the guards to release Misha, and they did so after a glance at the queen.  I could barely stand, as Tharivol ducked around Gruush, drawing his dagger and moving towards me, asking permission, I knew, to execute me.  Gruush, Kara, Misha and Nym moved to intercept him, forming a barrier between us.  Tharivol continued moving, and Gruush grabbed him.  Tharivol tried to stab him, and the guards moved in to separate them all.  

I ignored them all, too tired and weak to care much.  I asked my mother if she would pass judgment on me.  I called Misha forward as my defense, telling her to look at him, at how he had changed.  I told her that Thamior had killed him in ambush, and that I had meted out justice, as is my right as a princess of the royal household.  My mother denied it was possible for Misha to live, to be changed in such a way, and I saw that I had to tell the truth.  I told her of Corellon’s interference, and my sacrifice so that Misha might live.  Misha, understandably, was shocked at this revelation. 

My mother was quiet for a time, and then said, “If that is true, then you are free to go.”   Misha found this hard to believe, but she looked at him and said, “It is her right to dispense justice.”  Tharivol exploded in rage at this, moving forward again, screaming  "My queen!  They murdered my brother!  I found them together this morning.... they are lovers!  It was planned.  When his ambush did not go well, the girl leaped in."  Amidst the shouting, Misha, Gruush, Kara, and Nym formed a tight group around me, and I must admit my heart warmed to hear the half-orc say, "You fight one Tharivol, you fight all."

Tharivol looked around, realizing his chances were slim.  "My father will hear of this treachery."  He turned and left, a good many of the guards following him.  At his departure, I could keep up my charade no longer, and I felt myself sink to the floor as blackness surrounded me.  I fought it off as best I could, hearing faint voices arguing over my safety.  I could hear that my mother wished me to stay with her, and Misha insisted I go.    I felt Kara lift me and cradle me close, as I finally lost consciousness altogether.  

I awoke to movement, the motion of a wagon.  I sat up slowly, still feeling weak and tired.  Misha was chipper, and happy to see me awake.  He told me my mother was not happy to see me go, which surprised me a little.  He went on to say that he had told her we would be married, and he even called her Mother!  He never ceases to amaze and amuse me, and it still surprises me every day to discover just how much I love him.  

I spoke mentally with Karanaj, who filled me in on what had happened while I was unconscious.  I thanked him for carrying me, but started quickly as I saw a large shadow pass overhead.  It was birds, many birds, and I looked around nervously, asking where my weapons were.  Misha pointed them out to me, and I retrieved them, climbing onto the seat next to Kara.  I could barely lift my arms to raise my sword, but I refused to admit it.  Kara roused Gruush and as I looked back upon our trail, the others saw three large creatures block our paths….owlbears.  

Nym and Misha dismounted, as the owlbears came at us.  Misha slashed at one of them, drawing blood as Nym and Gruush fired, both missing.  Two of the owlbears engaged Misha, as one moved towards the wagon.   The first owlbear missed him, but the second caught Misha off guard, wounding him badly.   In my wisdom, I leaped from the wagon in the path of the remaining owlbear, stumbling and almost dropping my sword.  Kara fired some magic missiles at the owlbear bearing down on me, and leaped in its path.  Misha took care of one of the owlbears, and tumbled out of the other one’s reach, landing on the wagon, clutching his wound.  I heard him say in my mind “Healing…please.” and I knew he had to be hurt badly.

Nym fired some arrows into the owlbear Misha retreated from as Gruush moved to engage it.  The owlbear in front of Kara slashed with its claws, wounding him badly as well.  I moved to Misha, laying my hands on him and chanting.  I watched his wounds close, and turned to Kara, just as he hit the owlbear with another salvo of magic missiles.  Misha tried to help with the owlbear from the wagon, but missed with his slashes and lost his balance, falling off the wagon, right behind the owlbear.

Nym fired as Gruush attacked, and one arrow hit the owlbear, enraging it, even as the other almost caught Gruush, causing him to miss with his attack.  The owlbear swung wildly, missing everything.  Misha however, was not so lucky, as the other owlbear turned and took a nice big bite of him.  I swung my sword at the owlbear weakly, but was unable to hit it.  Kara hit it with his spell once more as Misha leapt to his feet, slashing it, and then flipping backwards, landing 30 feet away.  

The others missed their attacks, but I finally got lucky, and nearly gutted the owlbear facing Kara.  Kara launched one final spell, and the owlbear was thrown backward, smoking.  Misha moved to help Gruush, slashing the owlbear viciously, cutting it almost in half.  I cleaned my sword shakily and sheathed it, realizing the others were hurt pretty badly.  Kara fell to his knees, as I reached him, calling upon what strength I had, healing him.  I moved quickly to Gruush, realizing my strength was fading fast, and I laid my hands on him as well, giving as much as I could.  I tried to rise, to go to Misha, but I found myself falling instead…. to a much deeper blackness than before, and in that moment, I thought that I was dying.

I awoke much later, again feeling the sway of the wagon.  Kara and Misha both informed me that we neared a village.  Kara implored me to rest, but I would not listen.  He helped me up, as I requested, but as I looked around, Misha galloped off into the village, despite my protests.  I told them I knew the village and I directed them to Aliya’s house.  Kara eased me back down on the wagon bed, and I looked up at him, admitting what I did not wish to, saying  "I must rest, Kara.... days, not hours."  He understands, I think, better than anyone.  

I heard shouts, and Misha’s voice, and I sat up again, knowing that once again, trouble has followed us.  Kara implored me to sit, to rest, saying I was in no condition to be arguing.  But I knew this village, I knew why they disliked us, and I knew what they had done to Aliya.  The leader said something to Misha about running an elven witch out of town after she made the children sick.  Misha bade Gruush continue on to the house, even as I heard the leader of the men comment on Misha being injured.  I knew then that if I did not do something, he could be hurt, or worse.  

I leaped from the wagon, falling in the street, but regained my feet unsteadily, moving towards Misha and the men.  Misha ordered me back to the wagon, but I ignored him as I moved towards the leader, a man I knew as Korbol.  Kara supported me, as the three of us faced him.  My anger gave me strength as I spoke to him icily, saying,  "This witch, did she not stay with you, three summers or more... Did she not heal your people, save your wife in childbirth?  Do you forget so easily Korbol?  She saved your people time and time again.  And you turned on her.  You blamed her for the children, though she tried as hard as the rest of you.  Did they cease to die when she left?  Did you accomplish anything by making her leave?  Other than deny yourself what aid she could have given?"

I remembered as I spoke what Aliya had related to me.  I had visited this village almost 30 years ago, when I was much younger, traveling with my father.  He had wanted me to understand other cultures, other ways of life.  We had remained here for several months, living in the house that Aliya had used many years later.  I had used the name Elena, and my father had befriended the village healer, a woman named Kani.  I had played often with a young boy, named Korbol.  He fancied himself in love with me, and often claimed he would marry me one day.  I simply smiled, and patted him on the head, but I always carried a special place in my heart for him.

When I had heard of a plague in this area almost 10 years ago, I had asked Aliya to go to them, since I could not, and care for the people I had grown to love.  She had went, as I asked, She had stayed three years, caring for them, even saving Korbol’s wife in childbirth.  But that third summer everything changed.  The children began to sicken, one by one.  Aliya could not help them, and the people began to look for the cause of the sickness.  Unfortunately, Aliya was different and an outsider, and their accusing eyes soon turned to her.  She ignored their insults, and continued her work; until one night armed men arrived at her home, intent on casting out the ‘witch’.  To my chagrin, Korbol was the leader of this group.  She did not resist, and agreed to leave, with much sadness in her heart.  She never returned, and until now, neither had I.

I was red and shaking by the time I finished screaming at Korbol.  I was not prepared for what he said next:  "Is that you...Elena?"  I had not thought he would recognize me, it had been so long ago, and he had been so young.  I nodded, my anger spent, and pitched forward into his arms.  I struggled to draw breath before I passed out.  

Many days have passed that I have slept.  Korbol has stayed with me.  Kani, an old woman now, aided in my recovery, I knew her so well, once.  Although I have not regained a full measure of my strength, I am strong enough, and we shall set out for the citadel in a few days.  I can only pray that it is not too late for Aliya…and not too soon for me.  I cannot let them down when they need me most.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2002)

Another Journal by the man, the myth, the legend... Misha 

Misha’s Journal #7

18th Day of the Rotting, 1372 DR

I never liked the idea of having a destiny; I like to be in control of my life.  I do not relish the idea that I am not in control of events around me.  I like to think I carve my own path, that I am the architect of my life.  I am Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun; or at least I was Misha.  Well, I am still Misha, but I don’t recognize me at all.  Outside of my green eyes, I am not the man I was before my death.

My appearance, well, at least to me, is odd. My skin has turned a silvery hue, and my wild, short, dirty brown hair has been replaced with stark white, silky to the touch hair that extends to my waist.  My build has become slightly leaner; some of my clothes do not fit as well as they used to.  My ears have elongated and become pointy, and my features more chiseled, accentuating my elven appearance.  Yes, by Selune, I am not sure why, but I have returned from the grave as an elf.  As I told Karanaj in a mental communication, “Fate is not without a sense of humor.”

When I returned from death, I must admit I did not realize I had even been dead.  It felt like awakening from a pleasant dream.  I don’t remember much, only a slight tinge of sadness in a place of peace and happiness.  I am not sure if I was at my final reward or not, I cannot recall much, and frankly the less I recall the better I think I will feel.  I do recall seeing Ellyn and Kay, they were both happy, though that tinge of sadness lingered on.  I do not know if we spoke or not, or if one even speaks in death.  The visions fade from my mind quickly as the days pass.  My respite in the afterlife was brief, for I soon found myself back in this world.

I found myself taking my first breath anew, looking at the stars. Vallia was there, and I felt as if I was waking from a pleasant dream.  Vallia was in tears, and I did not understand why; she seemed enamored with my new appearance, though at the time I had not noticed the changes.  She did not say much, and I had not the sense to realize that maybe something was not quite right; though waking from the dead, I guess anyone would be a little disoriented, even the best damn merc this side of Amn, or Mistledale for that matter.

Gruush and Karanaj arrived, followed by the elf I knew only as Nym.  Gruush immediately took a defensive stance; he assumed, in a way correctly, that I was a stranger, and possibly capable of harm to Vallia.  I admire his tenacity. Nym followed suit, pointing his bow at me, no respect for the newly raised, that is to be sure.  Karanaj recognized me for who I was, due in no small part to the damned rings we wear, but it took some convincing to assuage Gruush and Nym.  It was about that time that I realized my appearance had changed, and that I had died.

It is a strange thing to realize that you have died, that for a moment in time, you did not exist, and that your journey in this world had ended. What legacy did I have to leave behind?  Nothing, it seemed, outside of my love for Vallia. I have nothing that ties me to this world.  That will change, I will make sure of that.  Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun will matter.

It was decided that we should move our discussion to a less public location, which also allowed us to divide up the goodies we had taken from Thamior’s body.  I received a nifty pair of boots, Boots of Striding and Springing. I like them very much, thank you.  Speaking of Thamior, he was involved in some messy business, and he was the traitor that Vallia suspected within the elven ranks.  I had no doubts; the man was a bastard of the worst kind.  He had carried a letter on his person from his employer, the mysterious K, who instructed Thamior to have us killed and then take Vallia, for what design I do not know.  The letter that Thamior carried brought to mind the letters we had taken from Mantatulus, and I asked Vallia to show those as well.  The letters spoke of a plan to capture Vallia, as best as I could figure it, and the enigmatic “K” once again appeared on these letters.  I was troubled and wanted to delve deeper, but we were lacking in information. Maybe the citadel Vallia speaks so fondly of will bring us more answers, though fighting the Zhentarim on their turf will be difficult, to say the least.  But I am Burning Rose, despite being a pansy arse elf; I still have a reputation to maintain.

Vallia spoke to me mentally and described the events of my resurrection, or reincarnation, not sure which is the proper term.  Celestial beings came down and showered me in light, one an avatar of Corellon and the other a servant of Selune.  I have not the knowledge to know why the two would work together, but if they brought me from the dead, then my destiny must be great indeed.  I still don’t like being the pawn of gods, but there are worse options than this, the Shadow Thieves, being one of them. It still surprises me that, for some reason, they brought me back; there must be better people than myself.  But I digress, I should move on.  The party retired to sleep.  I watched over Vallia; she was a target, and I did not relish the thought of losing her.

She rested reluctantly; she wanted to say so much to me, and I to her, but that was not the time.  She needed her rest, and she still needs it.  My own feelings I must place on hold, my concern is for the group now, their safety and well being come before my own.   I find that odd, I would have never really put myself on the line for others, but I am growing to have a strong bond with these individuals, I genuinely like them all.  Vallia especially, but that is another story altogether.  Maybe it is the responsibility of leadership, which has been thrust upon me; I know I have changed in more than just my appearance.  I only hope I can continue to keep us on the path that will lead us to victory, and not into destruction.

Sleep, or whatever the elves call it, was interesting; a few hours of meditation, and I was good as new.  There are definite advantages to this new form.  Elves have it pretty good, I must say, my vision is so much better, my senses more keen.  I can see now why Vallia has been able to notice things long before me.  Sometimes she amazes me.  Sometimes.  The morning came, as it always does. I spoke with Karanaj to rouse him and bade him to get Gruush; we were going to leave before dawn, to escape any retribution Tharivol or the Queen would take against us.  Vallia, though, would not awaken; at first I thought her to be simply tired and lazy, she is not long for mornings.  But she seemed more than just lazy; she was drained, as if something had stolen a part of her. I was not happy and did not understand what was going on.  I helped her up and got her ready for travel as best as I could, all the while beside myself with worry.  I sent a message to Karanaj, to see if he had met up with Nym, and I was surprised to learn that he was in the presence of the Queen.  That was not the way the plan was supposed to go.

Before I could react, Tharivol and his lackeys, elven guards, stormed into the room. They grabbed Vallia and disarmed her, while I kept them at bay with my blade.  I did not want to have them harm Vallia, so I sheathed my blade and peace tied it.  The elves grabbed me and disarmed me accordingly; I swore I would kill them all.  And I still plan to, one day, Tharivol will join his brother in hell, mark my words, Selune.  They dragged us roughly into the presence of the Queen, Tharivol being especially rough with my beloved Vallia.  Karanaj, Gruush, and Nym were waiting for us in the company of the Queen. I was angry and made quite the spectacle, before the Queen silenced the room with her force of personality and noble character.  She did not appreciate my banter and slapped me rather hard.  I was charged with killing Thamior; my mind raced, I knew the truth of the matter but one thought of Vallia and my companions, and I knew the choice I had to make for all of our survival. 

I looked into the Queen’s eyes and spoke that I did kill Thamior.  I knew she did not believe me, but that fool Tharivol would.  He wanted my blood, he would have it, I suppose, but the rest would be spared, I hope, a small price to pay for their safety.  I don’t remember when I became this noble; I hope it is only a passing phase.  The Queen scowled; she knew as well as I that I was lying, but her hand was forced, justice had to be done, as I pointed out to her.  It would have been perfect, but Vallia interjected on my behalf.  Vallia revealed the truth of the matter, and had me freed.  The Queen was shocked; I did not much care, and I was angry and relieved at the same time.  The truth was the best option, much to my surprise, though Tharivol was not pleased with the outcome and tried to execute Vallia himself.  He was foiled by both Gruush and myself, and eventually stormed out of the room with a sizeable compliment of the guard with him.

We turned our attention to Vallia, who had fallen unconscious, after revealing not only the truth about Thamior’s death but the price she paid to raise me back from the dead.  I carried a piece of Vallia inside of me; I guess it almost killed her doing it.  I love her for that, but I would never want her to risk her life for me like that.  It is my place to defend her, not the other way around.  She has made my life so difficult, almost to the point of impossible, and sadly I wouldn’t want it any other way.  As I told Gruush, it is never a dull moment with us.  The Queen did not want us to leave, well, not Vallia anyways, and even had her remaining guard surround us.  It was natural, though; she does not trust me, hell, I wouldn’t trust me either, but I knew that Vallia wanted to go.  Vallia’s destiny was elsewhere, she had a task that she would see to the end, and I was not about to let her mother deny her that.  I told the Queen that Vallia needed us as much, if not more so, than she needed her, but I also would not let the woman that would one day be my wife come to harm.  Well, not too much harm, anyways.  The Queen relented and said to me, “Do not disappoint me,” to which I replied, “Of course.”  There was precious little else I could say, though I did call her Mother. The Queen was not pleased, I can only guess, at my remark, I love annoying her so.  I had Gruush and Karanaj place Vallia on our wagon, while Nym and myself took to horses; it felt good to be in the saddle.  We left the elven village and continued towards Mistledale, our quota of chaos left in our wake.  Never a dull moment, and I wouldn’t have it any other way.

Vallia rested, thankfully, and I was able to focus on keeping my wits, and use my elven senses to stay alert.  Nym was welcome company, a bit silent, though much of his world came crumbling down in the past few days.  I can only imagine the disillusionment he feels.  I remember a similar feeling after leaving the Shadow Thieves, and losing Ellyn.  Hours passed as we continued down the road; for the most part we had survived, but not without scars. I had been changed, perhaps forever; Kay was dead and I could not honor her in a proper way; Karanaj was changing into something more than human; Gruush was suffering with the loss of his master at the hands of Mantatalus, and my dearest Vallia, she seemed as if she was dying.  I can only suspect that sharing her life force with me has weakened her greatly. I can only pray that she survives.  In many ways I would be a shattered man without her.  I did not have long to linger in my thoughts, as the hours passed. Vallia returned to consciousness, just as a flock of birds flew overhead.  

The birds were fleeing something, as I scanned the tree line I spotted what scared them so.  Three owl-bears lumbered out onto the trail, gruesome and strange looking creatures.  Nym and I both dismounted; I have never been comfortable with mounted combat.  Nym took out his bow and fired rapid shots at the creatures as I moved to engage them in melee; the boots were quite helpful in that aspect.  I was able to quickly down one of the owl-bears, though one of them landed a vicious blow on me before I was able to retreat back to the wagon.  Vallia healed me as Gruush and Nym tangled with the beast that had dealt me a grievous wound.  I tried to help Karanaj and Vallia, but the wagon was not as stable as I would have thought and I ended up sprawling on the dirt behind the beast.  The creature took advantage of my predicament and mauled me.  I sprung to my feet quickly and slashed at the beast quickly before springing away in a back flip.  Karanaj finished the beast off with Vallia’s assistance and I moved to flank the beast fighting Gruush and severed its spine, the battle was over as quickly as it had begun.

Vallia attempted to heal everyone, but her strength was failing, and once again she fell into unconsciousness; as Gruush said, she is “pushing herself too hard.”  I did not like seeing Vallia so weak but thankfully Karanaj was there to watch over her while I continued to keep the group together and get us to safety.  Putting my feelings aside for the greater good of the group is something I am not too familiar with, but something I have grown accustomed to.  We continued on and began to near a village. I still have not gotten the name of it, but it is a pleasant place, despite the animosity they feel to elves and half-orcs and any other non-human.  Vallia’s strength returned slightly and she awoke to see us nearing the village.  She recognized the village, Aliya kept a house here, just as I decided to move down towards the village for a closer look.  She was not happy with my choice, as usual. I infuriate her, I know, but I can’t help it.  It is who I am.  Karanaj, as well, wanted me to wait, but I am not one to sit idly by and listen when I can experience for myself.  I am glad that I did, I was able to learn that our reception here would be less then pleasant.

The people were xenophobic and seemed to attribute problems that had happened in the past to an elven witch they had run out of town some time ago.  It was easy enough to put two and two together that Aliya was the elven witch they had run out of town.  Ignorance runs deep in humanity; sadly, I know the feeling; I might have done the same thing at one time, if I had not known Ellyn.  Being an elf, I can see things that I had not seen before, though I often forget that I am an elf, it is strange.  I might have come to blows with the men if an old woman had not intervened.  She was pleasant and a joy to talk to, but she warned me that I should not stay for long.  Sadly that was not an option I could entertain.

I could not stay long; I heard a commotion, it seemed my friends had arrived.  Not even ten minutes into the village and we had already started a ruckus.  I am not sure if it is possible for us to keep a low profile.  Selune help us, a moment’s rest would be pleasant.  Men had crowded around the wagon and were heckling Gruush, who was thankfully being non-violent and controlled.  I tried to intervene, but my presence made matters worse, I cannot deny that I wanted to show these men a thing or two.  My left hand danced on the edge of my blade’s pommel ever so slightly.  Before I lost all of my control, Vallia leapt out of the back of the wagon and confronted the leader of the mob, a man named Korbol.  Someone she knew from her past, someone she knew quite well, as a matter of fact.   She spoke very plainly to him, as Karanaj assisted her; she was still too weak to stand on her own.  She spoke strong words to Korbol and struck a chord in him. He called her Elena, an alias I can only presume to protect her true identity.  When she finished, she collapsed into his arms; Korbol held her in shock.  I was more than a little intrigued at where this would go.  He suddenly lifted her up and sprinted for Aliya’s household; we followed as best as we could and found him inside the house with Vallia laying on the bed and Korbol holding her hand weeping.  He demanded to know what we had done to her, the fool, I could have asked him the same thing about Aliya.  The old woman arrived shortly after and began to look over Vallia.  She was not pleased, but said that Vallia needed rest, and I could agree wholeheartedly; thankfully, we could rest for a few days.  I had much to plan and think about, we still have the Zhentarim to think of. I am not sure if Vallia will be ready for that; if not, then we must go without her, but one way or another Karanaj will have his Aliya, as well as Vallia reunited with her sister.

The task ahead is great and I am not sure how we will fare, but I have faith that our purpose is noble.  We are the Five, or the Four, or whatever, and we must not falter.  If the task has been put to me to guard Vallia, then I will do it with the utmost of my ability, for Burning Rose is a man of his word.  As long as I draw breath my blade will defend Vallia, and all of my companions.  I am Misha Koldun, I am an elf, and this is my bond.

 -Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2002)

*Misha Character Sheet Revised*

Just a little piddly update that Misha has been revised, he is taking some cleric levels, oh joy.  Other then that game on Friday as usual, can't wait, maybe we even get a chance to save Aliya?

Cats of Journals of the Five


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Jan 26, 2002)

*Joural of the Five*

*Bump*

We want more!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Joural of the Five*



			
				Kael of the Blackrose said:
			
		

> **Bump*
> 
> We want more!! *




More should be on the way, journals forthcoming hopefully even one from the wayward Karanaj, hopefully.


----------



## Talindra (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Journals of the Five*



			
				Kael of the Blackrose said:
			
		

> **Bump*
> 
> We want more!! *




Ask and ye shall receive.....now if I could just get the rest of these slackers to do some work  
****************************************

Vallia’s Journal
The Feast of the Moon, 1372 DR


This morning was beautiful, clear and sunny, and would have been perfect were it not for the cold wind whipping through the village, reminding us all that winter is almost upon us. I fear the winter, for I am worried that should we not rescue Aliya soon, we will soon not be able to for some time to come. 

I have always loved the Feast of the Moon, and I have fond memories of my father telling fanciful stories to crowds of children here in this very village. When I am here, everywhere I look, I see him. It makes me sad, but it also makes me happy, for this is what the Feast of the Moon is all about, to remember those who are gone, and to keep them alive in our hearts.

I had resolved when I awoke this morning to forget my cares, and to enjoy this holiday as best I could, for tomorrow we leave for the Zhentarim citadel, and I fear that soon there will be little cause for joy and laughter. Korbol has agreed to lead us to the cliff upon which it rests, though I believe this to be more out of guilt than from a genuine willingness to help. After countless days of unconsciousness, I awoke to find him next to my bed, and the others told me that he had been there every day. He looked troubled, and clearly wished to talk about what I had said, but I forestalled him, saying that I was disappointed in him, disappointed that the help that I had sent because I could not come had been so sorely mistreated. He appeared chastised and remorseful, and asked if she could return to the village, that he might make amends.

I looked at him a long time, gauging how much I should tell him. Finally, I told him that the woman had been my twin sister, and that the Zhentarim was even now holding her captive. He appeared fearful, and asked if I meant to save her, to which I merely nodded. He tried to frighten me with tales of men disappearing, to discourage me from my course of action, but once he realized that I would not be deterred, he reluctantly agreed to guide us. I was hesitant to accept, but I do not think he will be in any real danger, and perhaps it will assuage his guilt over his actions. 

It took longer than I liked to regain my strength, although without Kani’s help it would have taken much longer. Finally I feel strong enough to make the journey, and it was agreed that we would leave the day after the Feast of the Moon.

But, getting back to the events of the day, I rose, dressing quickly, eager to take this last opportunity to enjoy myself before setting out. I sought the others, and found them outside, where it appeared that Misha, Kara and Nym were engaged in something of a friendly archery competition, and I noticed Gruush watching. Misha has been standoffish of late, and I am never quite sure where I stand with him, except when we are alone. He seems so much more serious than he used to be, and I have to admit that I yearn for the old Misha. I am sure that his mood stems from his death, and perhaps that part of me that he carries has made him this way. At odd moments, I even wonder if I carry a part of him, for I must admit I have not felt this lighthearted in years, in spite of our troubles.

I began to inquire as to what everyone had planned for the day. I myself was very intrigued about the giant beetle races to be held in a nearby town. I had heard many stories of the Ki’o, as the beetles are called, and I was anxious to see one for myself. Everyone else agreed to go, but before I could ask Misha he entered the house. I called him telepathically, and he said that I had not asked him to go, to which I retorted that he had not given me the chance. He seems so touchy, and I am not sure how to handle him anymore. He agreed to go, and emerged from the house dressed for battle, which the others seemed to find odd for a festival. I saw his point however, and I donned my armor underneath my cloak, and secured my sword on my back, leaving my hair free to cover it. We mounted our horses and made the short trip to Ghiaranthor, which was a small village, with a large swath of land surrounding it in a circle, devoid of brush and any other obstacles. Obviously, this must the racetrack.

I made certain that I warned the others of the customs of this town. They do not use money, but rather expect everyone to work as needed. In return, anything you wish is free. However, at the festival, there are many outsiders who come to watch the races, and gambling is rampant. We had scarcely dismounted before Misha disappeared, saying only that he was going to look around. I was not pleased, but I said nothing. I was determined to enjoy myself.... little did I know.

Kara, Nym, Gruush and I wandered the village, enjoying the sights and sounds. And the smells! I had forgotten how dearly I love feasts! We made our way to the stables to get a look at the Ki’o, and I nearly jumped out of my skin, as I rounded a corner and came face to face with one. They are interesting creatures, and I am glad that I had the opportunity to see them, although it will be a long time before I care to see them again. But I get ahead of myself again.

As I turned from the stable, two girls, identical down to their dimples, approached Kara and Nym. They were pretty, blonde haired and blue eyed, and appeared to be about sixteen or seventeen. They were very forward, introducing themselves as Koren and Kalina. Koren seemed very taken with Karanaj, and he seemed unsure how to respond. I told him mentally to enjoy himself. I am sure Aliya would not mind, and I worry for him. He smiles too little these days. 

Seeing the others with a partner brought out something mischievous in me, and before I knew what I was doing, I took Gruush’s arm, laughing. The girls dragged Nym and Kara over to a booth, which was giving out Tripsy, an alcoholic beverage that is a specialty in this town. Gruush and I followed. I was feeling happy and carefree...I should have known it would not last.

As I turned from the booth, Misha appeared out of the crowd, coming up behind me with a hug and kissing me on the cheek. He informed us that he had gotten us a job, as he casually draped an arm over my shoulders.  I shrugged him off; he would get in the way if I needed to draw my sword. I was furious with him, and had half a mind to tell him what he could do with his ‘job’ but I restrained myself, waiting to hear what he had gotten us into this time. It seems that the local bookkeepers, two brothers, had received more bets on the races than they had anticipated. One of them, Rhet Flanson, had hired us as protection. The job did not seem too difficult, and my anger cooled a little as we approached the betting table. I noticed that Karanaj did not follow us, and he soon disappeared with the girl. I did not mind, thankful that perhaps at least one of us would have an enjoyable day.

The first race began, and I forgot myself in my excitement. I watched open-mouthed as the beetles raced by, so quickly that their riders were almost a blur. It was amazing to see, although I think riding one is an experience I can do without. The second race was uneventful, but by the third race, I began to notice some rumblings in the crowd, and glanced at Rhet Flanson, seeing him frowning. It appears that a man named Vajj, a local crimelord whom Misha met during his jaunt through the city, had won his bet on every race thus far. This seemed like incredible luck to me, and to Misha as well, who began to bet as Vajj did on each race. 

The crowd grew more and more restless as Vajj won the next two races as well, some openly glaring at him. I watched him closely, even as I conversed with Misha mentally; he was trying to convince me he was going to donate his hard-earned winnings to the church.  Well, at least he said he loved me; I never get tired of hearing that.  There was a brief pause as it was announced that one of the riders for the sixth race had taken ill, and that a rider from the seventh race was replacing him. Vajj did not seem worried, although the crowd stared at him even more as the race began, and the Ki’o from the seventh race stumbled and fell, obviously drunk. There began to be whispers of cheating, and fixing the race. Misha, Nym and I headed over towards Vajj, as Gruush circled around behind. 

Four large men, obviously bodyguards, accompanied Vajj. Our discussion did not go well. Vajj denied cheating or fixing the race in any way, and in his foolishness even tried to charm me. Misha restrained himself, much to my surprise, and as the sixth race began, Vajj headed over to Rhet Flanson to claim his winnings thus far. We followed, as did the bodyguards.

Rhet refused to pay him, accusing him openly of cheating, and Vajj threatened him, motioning his bodyguards forward. I sighed, pulling the sword off my back, and stood between them. Misha and Nym stood with me, and I caught a glimpse of Gruush in the crowd, moving towards us. Misha mentally said something about a kiss for luck, and I grabbed him and kissed him hard before I could stop myself.  Vajj slipped back into the crowd and it did not take us long to subdue the bodyguards, although one escaped our grasp. We moved through the crowd, searching for Vajj as the seventh race got underway. We found him just as the riders rounded the final turn, but we were not quick enough.

Vajj appeared to be enraged, and leapt onto the racetrack into the path of the oncoming Ki’o. The beetles scattered, veering off into the crowd, trampling some. Screams filled the air, as Misha managed to catch Vajj. I helped as best I could, trying to keep others from the path of the rampaging beetles. Finally, the beetles were calmed, and the villagers ringed Misha and Vajj. Misha had lost all semblance of restraint at this point, and seemed determined to beat a confession out of Vajj. I intervened yet again, imploring him to let the villagers settle their own disputes. He acquiesced, but landed a parting punch to the stomach, for me, or so he says. That man frustrates me so; I think those green eyes are very appropriate. But it is that same passion that I love, so I should not complain too much, I suppose. 

The villagers moved forward, as the riders pushed their way through the crowd. One of the Ki’o handlers shoved a young boy, named Maeris, down next to Vajj. The story quickly unfolded. Vajj had threatened all the racers to coerce them into allowing his choice to win the race. Maeris had agreed to do as Vajj had ordered, then had gotten all the Ki’o in his race except his drunk, to ensure his victory, in order to impress Koren, it would appear. Vajj had seen Maeris winning, and had become so angered that he interrupted the race. The villagers were not pleased, but they ruled wisely, I thought. Maeris was sentenced to shoveling Ki’o manure for a year, while all of Vajj’s possessions were confiscated, and he himself was exiled from the town. 

I was relieved and happy to see justice done, but my heart sank as these villagers turned to us. I knew well that they were a peaceful people, and I knew just as well what was coming. They asked us to leave. To give credit where credit is due, not one of my companions made a complaint. We returned to our horses, Kalina and Koren trailing us. They asked if they could return to Ashabenford with us, and I saw no harm in it. I could use some help from some women; I seem to be woefully outnumbered. There were protests from the others, but I ignored them.

We returned to the house, where Koren, Kalina and I changed our clothes for dresses, although I still secured my sword upon my back underneath my hair. Koren pulled Karanaj into the dancing, and Kalina was with Nym. Seeing Misha nowhere in sight, I tried to dance with Gruush, but he was having none of it. Laughing, I gave up, and danced away into the crowd. It did not take me long to attract several young men, and I cannot deny that I enjoyed the attention. I was chatting amiably with them when I heard a man’s voice behind me. I started, but when I looked around, I saw nothing. 

Misha materialized out of the crowd, wanting to know what was wrong. Apparently he had been watching me, which I was not sure I liked. That conversation distracted me temporarily, but after a moment I remembered what had startled me in the first place and told Misha quickly. A man had said Kara's name...he was looking for him...to kill him!  Misha grabbed my arm and made haste for the house, but when I asked why, he would only say to trust him. I do.... of course I do, but I like to know what’s going on. Sometimes I think he tells me too little, as if I am to be protected.

We arrived at the house just after Karanaj and Gruush, and proceeded inside. It did not take long for the attack to come. Two half-orcs and a human burst through the back door, just as another human and half-orc came through the front. As the two at the front door moved forward, I saw the man behind them. It chilled me to look at him, and I knew without a doubt that he was an evil cleric, though of which god, I am not sure. 

Gruush and Misha faced off against those at the back door, while Kara and I took the front.  The half-orcs and human at the back door hurt Gruush badly, but he managed to get in several good blows himself.  I swung at the half-orc in front of me, wounding it badly, even as the evil cleric cast his foul magic against Misha.  The cleric cried “Get the girl” and my blood ran cold.  On my second swing, I took the half-orcs head and turned to the human.  The cleric cast some sort of fear spell on Kara, who promptly ran out the door, leaving me all alone.  I slashed wickedly at the human, wounding him, so that his counterattack missed.  I slashed him again, as Misha shot the cleric full of arrows.  Amazingly, he remained standing.  The human nicked me as I was distracted by Gruush falling to the ground, unconscious or worse.  The cleric took the opportunity to chant at Misha, and my beloved went screaming out the door, a victim of fear as well.  I felt very alone.

Kara managed to overcome his fear and returned as I took the humans head and turned.  He quickly cast magic missiles at the cleric, which flung him against the wall, smoking through a vicious hole in his chest.  The two half-orcs caught me between them, swinging hard and I nearly fell.  I had to step back from the action and heal myself quickly, even as Karanaj ran a half-orc through.  I stepped forward as he did so, and took the other orc’s head.  Together we turned to face the human, who was unscathed.  We could not seem to hit him with mundane means, but Kara hit him with some of those wonderful magic missiles.  They were not enough, however, and with one last vicious swing, I took his head as well, spraying blood everywhere, and managing to get quite covered myself.

As the last of them fell, I looked around wearily.  Gruush was down, bleeding badly, and I didn’t pause, but ran to heal him.   Kara and I were hurt pretty badly as well, although Misha had not a scratch. I quickly set about healing, and I was happy to note that although I was tired, my strength seems to be more than adequate for the road ahead. As we tossed the bodies outside, and I recovered a few interesting potions, I recognized the men we had killed as Zhentarim raiders, which filled me with dread. Do they know we’re coming?

It does not matter, I will go anyway. I realized suddenly that Misha was prattling on about leaving immediately, a foolhardy scheme if ever I heard one. I cannot blame him much; he is from Amn, he does not understand. This is a wild land, and in the dalelands, there is safety only in numbers, and not much then. To go off into the woods with our band of five...it would not be wise. The Zhentarim aside, the drow are more than worry enough. I refused to go with him. He grew angry, and said he would go anyway, to which I replied by entering my bedroom and shutting the door. He continued to rail at me in my head, and I grew weary of it. 

He did ride away, and it was with a heavy heart that I watched him go. I had not thought that he would leave me unprotected, but it appeared I was wrong. I asked him mentally to leave the ring, my ring, but he would not. Karanaj came into my room then, to provide comfort. I gave my ring to him, not wishing to be connected to Misha anymore, not wishing to have that reminder. Kara argued with me, clearly seeing my pain, but I would not be swayed. If Misha would abandon me now, over something so small, then I could not depend on him not to do so when the stakes are much higher. I bade Kara leave me with a gentle good night, and I sat on the bed as he left, too numb to even cry.

I heard the door open again, and I turned, thinking Kara had come back, but to my surprise it was Misha who entered. He wished to know what I had done with my ring, but I refused to tell him. I must admit that I was angry and hurt, and I wanted to hurt him. I asked him all the questions that had been building up.... why he was so serious.... why he had changed. He did not have any answers for me, although he made some quips, and for a moment seemed to be my Misha of old. He claimed he did not want to be a leader, but I told him that he would be whether he wished it or not.  He thanked me for my help, something he has never done before.  I told him that he was too emotional, too rash, and he did not deny it.  He said, "It is funny. I told your mother that you needed me... but it is the other way around. I need you...” It brought a smile to my face to hear it, and before I knew it, we were kissing. Misha pulled back from me for a moment, saying "I will warn you, I have changed in ways beyond my appearance...I just feel... that my bond is much closer with you than it ever has been with anyone...and I... I am committed to succeeding at this endeavor... at the cost of my own life.  Corellon and Selune brought me back... but we both know that the reason was you.  My life is insignificant... you are all that matters.  Never will I leave you."  I was speechless at this, and could only respond by kissing him again.   The kissing led to other pleasant distractions, and it was some time before I rose from the bed. I sit here now, writing, watching him sleep. I love him so much it is like an ache inside me, and I fear for him as well. He has become part of a much grander scheme than he intended, and I fear just knowing me has changed him in ways he will never imagine. Some of those changes have been good, and others have not. He has been reborn, his life reshaped, he is the pawn of two gods, and it is all due to me. 

I shall retrieve my ring from Karanaj in the morning, and I shall never willingly remove it again. I sit here looking at him, and I realize that what he is, I have wrought. I shall never leave his side, I shall share every burden that he bears, I will die for him if I must, for I have made him what he is, and for that I am sorry. I shall always be near, whether he loves me or not, and I shall protect him, even as he thinks he protects me. I owe him that much, and more. I shall seal myself to him in the way of my people, even as I stand from this desk, and walk to the bed, bending over him, and brushing his lips gently with mine. It is my promise.

--Vallia Woodshadow


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 1, 2002)

*Journal of the Five*

A very emotional entry, very good. Now to honour your request:

Come guys get working I want to read the rest of it!


----------



## Talindra (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Journals of the Five*



			
				Kael of the Blackrose said:
			
		

> *A very emotional entry, very good. Now to honour your request:
> 
> Come guys get working I want to read the rest of it! *




Thanks so much.  I have to admit, I was beginning to wonder if anyone was reading.  

I have tortured promises from Misha and Karanaj, and they should both be posting today or tomorrow.  There's another session tomorrow night...and Aliya might make an appearance.  Then again, she might not.  Some mysteries will be solved, but new ones will present themselves.  And the past will come back to haunt several of our heroes.  I can't wait!


----------



## Talindra (Feb 1, 2002)

BEHOLD!!  Good old fashioned torture works sometimes....
By the way, you will note that SOMEONE is just a little behind, and that this journal is to be read as being concurrent with Vallia and Misha's journal of the same date.
***********************************************

Karanaj’s Journal
16th Day of Uktar, 1372 DR

Oh, what a time I’ve had. It all began back when I awoke in Vallia’s house in the Elven village. I had had the dream again, and this time it went on a little bit farther. The dream frightens me. I do not understand what it is or what it means, but I do know that it scares me. Well, when I woke up from it, I noticed that it was nearing sunrise, and that Vallia should already be awake. I asked her with my ring if she was up and willing to talk. She said ‘yes’ to both questions, and I set off toward her room. I stepped outside the door, and there was a rose lying in the hallway. Apparently it had fallen off of a larger collection, and no one noticed. I picked it up, and smelled it as I went to Vallia’s room. She opened the door, and I quickly realized I still had the flower in my hand. She was puzzled, so I offered it to her, and she seemed even more puzzled, but happy.

I sat down with her, and told her about my dream. She saw it as a bad omen, and I can’t help but feel the same. She seemed... strange somehow, and I was worried that the dream had upset her, or that I had woken her up too early.  At any rate, I asked her what was wrong, and she told me, in so many words, that she and Misha had consummated their love last night. I actually felt a little glad for her, and more than a little confused, because it pained her.... She told me what he had said when everything was done, and it infuriated me. I couldn’t believe that he would belittle her so! Such an opportunist! He claimed so much that he loved her, yet he... he used her. It pains me horribly to see Vallia hurting so, but I knew that he couldn’t keep up his act forever. No matter what I thought, though, Vallia was crying, and I wanted to do anything to help her. All I could do was lend her a shoulder.

Misha came in after some time and I immediately began chanting magic missile and pointing my hand right at his chest. Vallia told me that she had asked him here, and I was more than puzzled, though I still aimed my hand at his chest. He approached Vallia and I rose to meet him, still pointing my hand to his chest. Vallia stood in between us, trying to stop us, but we easily argued right over her head. He began acting as if I had done something wrong! It infuriated me that he could dare to put the blame on me, when I had done nothing even remotely wrong! He had hurt the one he claimed to love, and yet he still couldn’t take blame for it. Vallia only became angrier, and called both of us fools. I looked down at her, confused. I asked her why she thought that, and at the same time Misha asked me, “How could you, Karanaj?” I wanted to catch him in his futile lie, so I yelled back at him, “HOW COULD I WHAT?!?!” He seemed upset, still, and just ignored me, talking to Vallia about “last night.” Vallia then said to him, “He loves me, and I love him,” gesturing to me. I was a little puzzled despite myself to hear her say those words. I knew exactly what she meant, but it made me think. Then she had to tell Misha that I loved her like a sister, and I realized what he had thought all along. It didn’t make me any less angry at him for what he had done, but it made me less angry knowing that he wasn’t just trying to put the blame on me. Misha tried to leave, but as he did so, he was dragged back into the room by Vallia. She sat him down and explained everything to him. Misha took it all in stride, and seemed to just shrug it off

I simply left for my room, leaving Misha to work his way quickly back into Vallia’s good graces. I was quite angry with Misha, and I set off to pack so we could leave. I finished packing rather quickly, and met Misha and Vallia in the common room.

When I met them, I told them that we should set off. She asked where Gruush and Kay were, and to be quite honest, I hadn’t even thought of them. Misha and I asked one of the servant girls, and she said that Thamior had taken them to meet the queen and bring her back. I believed that Gruush and Kay would be able to take care of themselves, not even giving a second thought that they were with Thamior. I told Vallia that we should set off and leave Gruush and Kay a note to catch up to us, but she looked defeated. I wondered for a moment, then I realized just as Vallia said it... Thamior was using our comrades as insurance. He wanted to make sure Vallia stayed. We didn’t want to risk the lives of Gruush and Kay, so we decided to wait.

Misha and Vallia headed back to her room, and I simply went back to my room. Seeing Misha and Vallia together is a constant reminder of what I have lost, and what I hope to regain. When I reached my room, I laid down on the bed, and stared at the ceiling, thinking of Aliya. It seemed all too short of a time before I heard the queen’s troupe arrive and set out to hear our next plan of action. Suddenly, I felt a searing pain in the middle of my chest. It blinded me, and I cried out in pain, apparently so loudly that Vallia and Misha could also hear. They rushed quickly to see what was wrong, and found me sitting on the floor, looking under my shirt. I saw a silver speck on my chest, and couldn’t figure out what it was, or for that matter why it hurt so badly. I touched it, and it felt hard and cold... as hard as metal almost. Well, the severe pain was over, and we didn’t have time to worry. Vallia asked what was wrong, and all I could tell her was that there was a silver spot on my chest. She didn’t know what to do about that, and as we waited, Thamior approached. He told us that the queen requested Vallia’s presence, and Misha began discussing plans to me in my head. I didn’t feel like arguing now, though, so I told him I would just follow along. The pain in my chest still lingered, and thinking of Aliya made me sad. I agreed to follow his lead, not even wanting to argue. It was time to go see the queen, though, and I was as ready as I would ever be.

We followed Vallia and Thamior to the queen’s throne room, and were stopped only momentarily as Thamior tried to have the guard keep us away. Vallia, however, quickly remedied that. We came before the queen, and I could see the resemblance to both Vallia and Aliya. She was quite beautiful. I bowed respectfully to her, and listened to an angry Thamior as he and all the others in the throne room were cleared away, including the guards.

Misha wondered aloud if we were meant to leave as well, but the Queen simply asked Vallia why Misha and I were with her. Vallia told her that we were friends, and the queen replied, “A Princess can have no friends such as these....” Vallia tried to get to the business at hand, however. She asked the Queen plainly why we were brought here. The Queen told her that Vallia was going to be wed soon. She wanted her to marry Thamior immediately. She also said that she wished Aliya were here, and it struck a chord in my heart. I have constantly wished the same, and hearing her say it only made me show my pain. I controlled it as I realized my face had twisted slightly. The Queen still saw it, and asked me if I knew Aliya as well. I told her I did, and that she was also a friend... I didn’t know what to tell the Queen about Aliya and I. She somehow knew that I had lied, and told me “Lie to me again, and Tharivol will have what’s left when I am done with you.” I told her that I loved Aliya, and she laughed at me. Laughed! It pained me to hear it, and I sunk back, unable to say anything. Vallia defended me, and told the Queen that what I had said was true. The Queen grew more serious at that point and asked my name. When I gave it to her, she leaned back in her chair holding her hand to her mouth, clearly in shock. She told me she had heard my name many nights from Aliya, and that she wouldn’t keep us apart. I felt sad and happy at hearing about Aliya calling my name. I knew she felt for me the way I do, but hearing it only makes it more real to me.

The conversation turned to Vallia and Thamior when Misha asked what the current options were. The Queen insisted that Vallia marry Thamior. As Misha spoke, I felt the pain growing in my chest again. I held it back, but soon it twisted my face and became quite plain right before I fell to my knees. The Queen asked “Are you well, my son?” and at the time I didn’t even notice. I assume Misha explained what was happening as best he could; he spoke in elven. Vallia ran to me and tore my shirt open, praying for healing as the Queen told her that this was nothing she could heal. As the Queen said that, the pain dissipated and she turned back to her throne. She commented that Aliya hadn’t done badly, and I looked up at her, very curious as to what she meant. She said that what was on my chest was a scale. Then she asked me if I liked the cold, and if I had ever dreamt of flying. Both were true, and I told her so. My mind worked at the clues, trying to piece them together. I finally realized it. My mind flashed back to that day as a young child... I saw a humongous silver dragon flying over our village. For weeks after that, I dreamed of flying in the air; free of all worries, flying above all troubles. It was the only obvious choice to me. The Queen confirmed what I thought, telling me that I had draconic blood, which made me more favorable in her eyes.

The Queen told Vallia to prepare for the wedding, and I couldn’t leave the throne room until I had tried my hardest to convince the Queen that this wedding should not happen. I remember it so clearly...

I looked to Vallia, pain visible on my face, then I looked back to the Queen and said, “"You... have said that I am pleasing in your eyes?"
She nodded, and I continued, “Would you accept a son of mine as an heir?”
I could see the sadness in her face as she told me, "I cannot.....the heir must be of pure elven blood....the people will not accept any less."
I told her, "I... I understand."

She told Vallia quietly "You should go now. There is not much time."
Vallia 's face was blank, as she nodded, immediately turning and leaving without a word.
Misha bowed his head slightly.

I spoke with the Queen still, "Please, majesty.... Can nothing be done?"
She looked at me, "Have you any suggestions? Short of him," indicating Misha, "magically becoming an elf?"
I simply shook my head in defeat "I... I've offered all that I can think of."
She nodded to me, "As have I.  I can find no other way."
Misha laughed, "magically becoming an elf?"
I just looked down at the ground, trying to think of anything to say.

The Queen glared at Misha bitingly, "I am glad it amuses you.  Perhaps it will not be as bad as I had feared, if you care so little."
Misha seemed genuinely surprised at the Queen’s comment and muttered, "care so little..."

"It will be bad for Vallia," I said almost out of pure reaction
Misha thought for a moment, and then retorted, "You know nothing about me majesty..."
The queen looked at me sadly, "I will have to take your word for that.  She ceased speaking to me long ago."
I told her of the only thing that I could possibly think of, "I agree with you that Misha may not seem suitable, majesty, but Vallia loves him dearly."
Misha looked at me, "Does not seem suitable... thank you Karanaj..."
The Queen shook her head, still and told me, "It does not matter."
I looked back at Misha, "I'm not going to lie."
Misha was seething at that, but I didn’t care.

I looked back at the Queen, "Surely you loved the king."
She nodded, but said, "I have no choice in this."

Misha turned and exited at that point, "I must be going ye majesty..."
The Queen ignored him, "The good of the many outweighs the good of the few."
"But.... you're the queen,” I said, meaning that she could lead the people however she wanted.
She responded, "Exactly, and they are my people."

By that time I was desperate, "What makes the union of Thamior and Vallia good? Vallia doesn't love him in the least."
She told me, "Without an heir, the elves will be scattered, lost. There is no one to rule after me."
I asked quickly, "Why does the heir have to be an elf? Would the people truly storm the castle if the heir to the throne was not an elf?"
"They will not recognize any but pureblood as heir,” she told me.
A bit of the human in me responded, "A shame that they cannot accept another as a possible equal."
"It makes sense, in a way.  Few races are as long lived as we." she mused.
My mind flashed back to my memories, "Dragons never age."
"Yes, but who is to say your child will exhibit the same properties?  The blood is not a given."
I placed a hand on my chest, "You're right. I can't promise you that. I'm sorry to have wasted your time. I'll take my leave now." With that, I rose to my feet. 

The Queen called to me, however, "Karanaj."
I turned to face her fully, "Yes?"
She told me, "You have not wasted my time.  I have thought through these arguments a thousand times.  And your reticence only makes me more sure that you will be a good husband to my Aliya."
I was actually happier at her words, "Thank you, your majesty." I was glad she had faith in me at least. I felt that all had been said that could be said, “I... shall leave now, if there's nothing else."
She nodded to me, "I am sorry Karanaj. You may go."
I nodded to her saying, "As am I." as I turned and walked out into the brilliant sunlight, feeling very sad.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 1, 2002)

*Misha will be here soon with his Journal*

Journal is cooking nicely... simmering even... almost done...  I swear this time... no more beatings Talindra... please


----------



## Talindra (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Misha will be here soon with his Journal*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Journal is cooking nicely... simmering even... almost done...  I swear this time... no more beatings Talindra... please *




You may be the master, but I am the Queen.  *whip snaps*  work faster!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 1, 2002)

*Misha's Journal #8*

Misha’s Journal #8

1st day of The Drawing Down

The calm before the storm, I never liked the calm.  The stillness, the anticipation of chaos, but it is inevitable, and cannot be stopped.  The calm consumes us, lulls us into a false sense of safety, before it all comes crashing down, right around us.  This morning we leave for the citadel to seek out the Zhentarim and storm their gates and return Aliya to those that love her.  This will be our first true test; this will be our finest hour, I have faith that Corellon will see me through, as well as Selune.  

Today started off as pleasant as any other day, Vallia has returned to health and good spirits, for which I am very happy.  I kept my distance during her rest, best to let Kani tend to her in peace.  For the truth is that I knew precious little to do to help my Vallia, I kept to myself for the most part.  My companions have become friends, true friends that I genuinely care for, strangely enough.  

Gruush is a compassionate soul with a genuine respect for life that I may never understand.  The death of his master has only increased his resolve; I have no doubt in his loyalty.  Gruush is more human then most humans I have known, including myself.  Nym, I cannot say much about him, he is a stalwart supporter of Vallia, and I sense we shall come into conflict, but he has proven useful and somewhat trusting.  He makes me question my abilities as a leader; I know that much, and I am not sure if that is a good thing.  Karanaj is, well, Karanaj. He does not waver, and he stands true to his beliefs, whatever they are.  If Vallia trusts him, then I see nothing wrong with him. I look back at my earlier journals and I see that I tend to shift opinions about him; he is very strange to me.  And this does not take into account his draconic ancestry.  I still miss Kay, and I guess I always will. I try not to think about her, but I miss her dearly.  She was fun to have around; I will mourn for her for quite some time.

As I was saying, this morning was pleasant, as were most mornings in the many days we have stayed in the village of Ashabenford.  Nym, Karanaj, and myself competed against each other in an impromptu archery tourney, which I won quite easily.  I even took an apple at 50 paces with a clean shot; sometimes I even amaze myself.  Vallia came outside to join us and spoke about a beetle race in the village of Ghiaranthor; she was very excited to go.  Personally I think we could have made better use of the time scouting and testing the defenses of the citadel, but one must enjoy the time while the calm persists.  She spoke about the custom of the races at length and I decided to take my leave and rest and possibly do my own scouting, but Vallia wished for me to go as well.  I relented. A pleasant day enjoying the customs of the local peasantry would do us some good; although despite the occasion, I dressed for battle.  We are simply too close to the Zhentarim to be caught off guard; as I told Karanaj, we are at war.

The ride to Ghiaranthor was short, only a scant thirty minutes ride or so.  The village itself was quaint, though a swath of land had been cleared for the track that the Ki’o, the giant beetles they used for the races, would use for the coming races.  The small village was brimming with activity; the people were out in force in the streets, the anticipation of the races quite evident.  It was all I could do to keep from yawning, I long so for some action, as we arrived and left our horses at the stable.  I decided to get a look around the village, maybe I could stir up some trouble, or maybe I just needed to be alone.  I am not sure which, but it was interesting, the menagerie of folks in the village was astounding, a variety of tongues and hues of people in the small village.  

Despite the bustle of activity I still had the lingering sense of boredom, I am not long for these events of culture and pomp, though Vallia was enjoying herself immensely, or at least she was when I left her with the rest of the party.  I find it humorous that royalty would find such a spectacle fascinating, but that is Vallia, the little things, it seems, amuse her.  I had an easy time of making my way through the crowd, the folks tend to give armed elves a good breadth of room and I admired that.  I was making my way towards the group when I spotted men watching the party, four armed thugs and a fat greasy pig of a man.  I approached them; at last I found something halfway interesting.

The portly crook made it quite evident that he was the leader of this small band of skullduggery.  He had a look I had seen one too many times in Amn, the smug grin of a man grown fat on the misfortune of others.  He reminded me of myself, in my youth, and I hated him for it, right off.  I had sneered like that one too many times, again I must wonder what Corellon or Selune have planned for me, for surely there are worthier men than myself for a second chance at life.  The man, who I came to know him as Vajj, and myself chatted about Vallia and company.  He had been watching us since we had arrived in the village, which alarmed me; maybe this jovial greasy crook was an agent of the Zhentarim.  Thankfully he was not, but he would be a nuisance nonetheless.  We had our words and parted ways, I was glad to be rid of him.  He reminded me too much of what I could have become, if it had not been for Vandal or Ellyn.  I made sure to alert Karanaj of the men watching us, just for my own peace of mind.  Karanaj may be a strange one but his loyalty to Vallia is unwavering, meaning I can trust him to do what is best for Vallia in my absence.

Before I could return to the group, I encountered a fellow, well rather he rudely grabbed me by the arm and called me “friend”. I almost had to teach him a lesson in Amnish manners.  He introduced himself as Rhet Flannson, he and his brother ran bets on the races.  I could already see where this was going, but I played along for the sake of playing the role of the merc to the hilt.  It is funny, I rarely think of myself as a merc much, though the old habits are hard to break.  He hired us to protect his winnings, and it seemed like a simple job.  Plus forty gold for each of us was a nice sum for an afternoon's work, with little actual exertion.  After we exchanged pleasantries, I returned to the party.  I snuck up on Vallia and gave her a gentle kiss on the cheek; she seemed pleased enough to see me until I told the party about my little deal with Rhet.  Vallia was incensed and Gruush looked to be less then pleased.  Nym simply followed Vallia’s mood, he is a follower, that is plain and sure.  It seemed both Nym and Karanaj had found attractive young women, both humans, to link arms.  I mentioned Aliya offhandedly to Karanaj, much to his consternation.  Have I mentioned I so enjoy ruffling the feathers of others?  Well I do, it is one of my skills.   Vallia in her infinite wisdom stomped over to Rhet while I had a few words with Nym, at his request.  Nym simply wanted to know more about the men that were watching us, though I had precious little answers to give.  I excused myself from his presence and joined Vallia and Gruush, who had made their way over to Rhet and were making acquaintances with him.

Vallia was less then pleased with the business venture but she settled in nicely as the races started with a calamitous thunder and a torrent of dust.  I must admit the giant beetles were fast, very much so.  The races were not that bad and the deal seemed easy enough, too easy, but I am not one to complain.  The first two races went by quickly enough, though it became quite clear that Vajj seemed to have a gift for choosing the right beetle to win each race, to make his winnings larger and larger.  Well, let it be known that Burning Rose does not stand for such, unless he too is getting a cut of the action.  As I said before, old habits are hard to break.  I decided to bet on the same beetles that Vajj betted on, and I must say I made quite a killing at the races.  I turned a mere investment of 25 gold into a 1000 gold pieces, which I intend to donate to Corellon once I get the chance.

Nym decided to accost me once more in elven with the plainly obvious; he mentioned that Vajj fixed the races.  Well of course the bovine of a crook fixed the races, I already knew that at the time but decided to let it pass.  I was making money, and I already planned on making sure Vajj saw the error of his ways, but I see nothing wrong with profiting from this unfortunate turn of events.  Nym took affront at this mercenary attitude; he is much too idealistic for his own good and made it quite clear that he did not appreciate my ways, or me.  I quipped that I had led the group fine so far, to which he replied that Vallia seemed to be in charge.  That stung, I never questioned my rather dubious ability to lead up unto this point, not that I wanted the role.  But I had begun to settle into the position, rather nicely, I must say.  I had little to say except that I wouldn’t justify myself to him, and I will not justify myself to anyone. 

By the sixth race things had settled nicely, Vajj had grown rich, as well as myself, and much of the folk seemed to be less than pleased that he had won his bet for every race.  Then chaos began, one of the racers from the sixth match fell ill, and I was fearful that I would lose my winnings.  I have to admit greed was getting the better of me, forgive me Corellon, a flaw I shall seek to overcome.  The racer was replaced and the race continued, and thankfully I still won my winnings.  As the race drew to a close, Vallia decided to have a word with Vajj, not one of her brighter moments, but I indulged her nonetheless.  Besides, there was no stopping her.  She confronted Vajj, who was much more chummy with Vallia then he had been within myself, and one can only fathom why.  Did I mention that I really hate that fat little man, he touched Vallia as well; that greasy fat oaf touched my woman!  And yes, he did pay, though not as much as I would like.

The seventh and final race was about to begin as Vajj approached the betting table with Vallia at his side.  I was seething on the inside, as Vajj demanded his winnings; Rhet, of course, refused.  Now things were getting interesting, I could see Gruush moving his way through the crowd as the tensions rose, and then the four thugs advanced on the table.  Fools, they were barely worth the swords they carried, clumsy street burglars; the lot of them.  The battle was quick, I took out a foe easy enough even as he taunted me until I slashed him midway through his chortling, cutting his guts as he died.   The rest fell easy enough, and Vajj had disappeared into the crowds, as the seventh race was well under way.  I spotted him watching the race, becoming incensed when a local boy, obviously not the racer he wanted to win, began to take the lead.  He leapt onto the track and I had to chase him down.  This, of course, led to more chaos as the giant beetles, and their riders, scattered from the track into the crowds, going berserk.  I caught Vajj easy enough; well, actually, several villagers caught him but that is neither here nor there, as my companions calmed the beasts and the crowds as best they could.

I sauntered up to Vajj with my blade in hand and gently, well, not too gently, slapped him across the face with the flat of my blade.  Vallia and the rest of the party followed as I set to interrogating the two-bit crime lord.  Vallia, of course, had to intervene, and in hindsight I am glad she did. I do not wish to have a repeat of the incident that transpired with Anteashara.  I sheathed my keen blade, but before I parted, I punched him in the gut, and that was rather satisfying.  I do love being uncouth at times.  Nym followed me as I left; he was not pleased with Vajj either.  I do not recall what he spoke about, for I was still enshrouded in my anger.  Vajj sickened me, he was a reminder of the past life, my own sins and crimes, how pathetically human I was.  It makes me sick, even thinking about it now, I can feel the dark void of humanity that I was rise inside me.  That Misha is thankfully dead, and he shall never return.

The villagers sentenced Vajj to exile, though I think they went much to easy on him.  Corellon mark my words, that man is a sore that should be burned from the face of this world.  Along with his ilk, but there time shall come, justice will be done.  

We returned to Ashabenford, with the two young ladies in tow; I still had not caught their names.  Vallia insisted they come along. I do not see the point, but she was, as usual, less then cooperative, so I let it pass.  We arrived in the village and the girls, along with Vallia, disappeared inside the house while the rest of us waited and chatted outside.  The ladies came out looking stunning, Vallia especially, though the other two were rather attractive as well.  They would definitely turn heads this eve.  I entered the house to change, more so for appearances then actual willingness.  There was a time when I would have tarried and just relaxed and enjoyed myself.  But not during this calm, though that is a misnomer.  There is no calm for me, only battle, conflict, and pain.  The only bright light is my Vallia, my one single comfort; she is everything to me.  I went out into the night and spotted Vallia rather quickly. She was talking with several men, Korbol among them; she was enchanting, I will give her that.  I was content to simply watch her until she gave a frightful look and started looking around with a wary glance.  I made my presence known, which seemed to take her mind off of her current thoughts. She kissed me, and instantly I fell in love with her all over again.  I am a sucker for a pretty face.  But the moment was fleeting; Karanaj sent me a mental message that someone was looking for Vallia just as Vallia told me that she heard men talking about Karanaj.  Never any rest for the wicked, I must say.  We retreated to the house and I gathered my armor and weapons just as Zhentarim assassins forced their way into the house.

Gruush and myself faced down a trio of warriors; the battle would have been easy, but the Zhentarim had a skilled cleric who used his foul divine magic to devastating effect against Gruush and myself.  Vallia and Karanaj held their own quite well until the cleric sent Karanaj running in fear.  Nym was nowhere to be found, and I must say that unreliability is never a positive quality.  I healed Gruush, channeling the divine power of Corellon and then fired arrows at the evil cleric, but I did not fell him.  Then the blasted cleric used his last ounce of strength to cast a spell of fear upon me and I succumbed, dashing through the door into the streets, my mind racing in fear.  By the time I returned the battle had ended, Gruush had fallen, but Vallia had used her magic to bring him back from the brink of death.

I immediately began to gather my things to leave the house; it was not safe.  And I still believe thus, but Vallia insisted against it.  I was angry, as she challenged my authority. Maybe Nym was right, and maybe she was the true power here.  I was angry, I looked to the others but they would not follow, Vallia turned and went to her room as I seethed with anger.  I stormed out and left on horse, though I did not get far.  Not far at all.  Vallia asked me to leave the ring and I said no, I do as I please.  I shall not be ordered by the likes of her, but I relented and returned.  Karanaj tried to stop me but I would not be denied, to at least speak with Vallia.

She was surprised to see me return.  I closed the door behind me and asked her if she wanted the ring back, but she said that the matter had passed.  I was angry and saw that she had taken her ring off, and I asked where it went to, but she did not answer.  We argued then, a bitter argument; things had changed and Vallia was not happy with who I had become.  I was not happy to be a leader, but she said that I am a leader, I believe her, though I do not see it.  She asked where the old Misha went; I had not the heart to tell her he died, that he was gone.  I am still Misha, but not that man; I am something else, and only Corellon knows what will be wrought when I fully realize what it is I was meant to do.  I know that my bond is to protect Vallia, and to be willing to sacrifice myself for her if the need arises. I am the Lover in the prophecy, but nowhere did I see that I live to see this through to the end.  It may just be that my contribution to this world will be for me to serve one who may save us all, and in doing so I am prepared to sacrifice it all for her.

But Corellon, and Selune, do not hate me thus, I am afraid.  I am but one man, a man with a past as black as any Zhentarim agent, and yet you spared me…  I cannot fathom why, in time, maybe I shall know, or maybe it is simply my place to serve.  You have made me your pawn, and I shall play my role.  Sacrifice the pawn to save the queen; I am scared, but prepared if it comes to that.  You know, I think I just became a fatalist…

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun





For a picture of the old Misha click here and just click on the picture... 

*This was a fun journal to write hope you all enjoy... working an elven version of Misha as we speak... picture wise anyways....


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 2, 2002)

*Journals of the Five*

Thank you for those nice entries. I hope to see you confront the Zentharim in there lair soon.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 5, 2002)

*Misha's Journal #9*

* I think this should suffice for now...

Misha’s Journal #9

2nd day of the Drawing Down

I look back on my journals, and I see that we have come full circle.  In these few months that I have taken to traveling with this band of heroes, one and all, we have demonstrated a distinct ability to succeed in the face of overwhelming odds.  Yet our journey is far from over, our enemies know of us now, and I am sure they have taken the measure of our resolve.  We saved Aliya from the clutches of the Zhentarim, and for that I am sure both Vallia and Karanaj are pleased.  But our journey shall take us back to Amn, to Athkatla, and face to face with a past that I sought to put behind me.  

Yesterday morning I was up early tending to the horses readying them for the journey ahead.  I find the morning to be one of the few respites I have in the day, there is peace there, gentle and tender, and yet so fragile.  The others were inside, preparing, no doubt, if they had any wits about them of the dangers ahead.  My keen blade was sharp and my armor neatly polished, I was ready, I could only hope my allies were as well.  I returned to Aliya’s house to check on my allies and saw them all awake eating and preparing.  Vallia took the time to hand out a few odds and ends that would prove useful in our mission, cloaks and potions that would allow us to use magical trickery to pass ourselves off as humans.  Most useful for Nym, Vallia and myself, while Gruush could revel in his orcishness, as we attempted to sneak into the Zhentarim fortress and rescue Aliya.  She is a tricky one, my Vallia, and I was quite impressed with her guile and deviousness.

Korbol arrived early that morning and once again tried to dissuade Vallia, he has a habit of calling her Elena though, from her current task.  I knew just as well as she that she would not falter, Vallia is many things, but never a coward.  Korbol reluctantly led us to the portal, which would lead us to the Zhentarim fortress.  He once again tried to dissuade Vallia, but I dismissed him, his worry was beginning to annoy me.  I glanced to the others and drank the potion that Vallia handed off to me, I was surprised to see myself looking my normal human self.  Magic is a strange, wondrous thing, I am finding, and even the minor divine magic I can employ amazes me.  Vallia took on the shape of a burly human female of warrior stock, while Nym took on the look of a thin unshaven man.  Vallia stepped through the portal first and I followed, the rest of the party following suit.

We were whisked away from the drab and sparse brush land to a windswept cliffside overlooking bluffs. To the west the cliff top was bare and stony, while east of us a bluff of solid rock rose up before us, looming over us like an ancient angered deity.  A narrow tongue of natural stone connected the cliff where we stood to an opening in the flank of the higher bluff.  Beyond a 10-foot-wide crevasse, immediately inside the opening, was a wooden bridge attached to various levers and pulleys.  The bridge was fitted with an elaborate system of levers and cogs, with chains running from the mechanism into the bluff's walls.  The bluff sported paired arrow slits to the left and right of the opening.  Two pairs of sentries kept watch from behind natural battlements above the arrow slits.  For a brief moment, I wondered if we stood a chance against these Zhentarim.  (A brief moment, mind you.)

Vallia approached the sentries before I had a moment to formulate a plan, and she says I do not think. Ha!  Her ploy was simple, to pose as newcomers from Zhentil Keep, a place I have not heard about except in stories, but the guards recognized it right enough.  It was easy enough to get into the gates, for which I was surprised.  Things were going well, much too well.  There were a few tense moments with the sentries guarding the portcullis, but surprisingly Nym was able to convince them to allow us passage into the main structure of the fortress.  

Once inside the portcullis we trotted into the main hallway looking for stables to leave our horses and investigate the structure before the magic in the potions ran out.  Nym, Vallia, and myself each carried an extra potion but I was loath to use it unless fully needed.  It did not take us long to stable the horses and then set about as a group on foot. I must say at the time the task of finding Aliya in that fortress seemed daunting.  The layout was akin to a labyrinth more so then a military structure made for functionality.  I instructed Karanaj to use his spell of Bull’s Strength upon Vallia, Gruush, Nym, and myself, simply for precaution.  Besides, the duration was long enough that it should carry us through the length of our endeavor.

Once prepared we began the slow journey through the structure, but have no doubt that many times I felt very much lost in this structure.  I do recall a few choice events that stand out in my mind, though, as we wandered those halls.  Early on in our search I tried to force a hatch open and was pleasantly surprised by a gout of water spurting out and knocking me flat.  It was rather painful, though not as painful as the bruise to my ego.  I do hate to look the fool, though Vallia claims I do it quite often.

I do remember encountering a most peculiar weapon smith as well, who had a distinct love of his iron maiden.  He went by the name of Jebalek, and I have to admit I rather liked the strange smith, odd, but he had charm.  Vallia was the first to approach him, and he seemed personable enough, even if I was less then polite.  And he had a tongue loose enough to sink a thousand ships I must say; he related that a beautiful elven woman was being kept in the upper levels of the fortress and that there were anywhere from 50 to 100 Zhentarim calling the fortress home.  He also mentioned a name I have come to loathe as well, Mantatulus, a servant of Bane, and a rather powerful wizard, from what I am hearing.  He also mentioned a dragon-man, at the time I could only wonder at what those words meant.

We spoke about Aliya at length and I do believe I rather disgusted him with my manner and crude behavior.  I did not care much really; I was through with him, as it were.  He had told me all I needed to know at the time.  Karanaj was less than pleased with my words about Aliya; surely, they were all in jest and character at the time.  Frankly, I have had little contact with our wayward elven wizard, but I am sure she will make a welcome addition to the group.  But I am stepping away from my recounting; as I was saying, we pressed on with our journey after that rather interesting encounter.

We investigated the structure at length, the kitchen yielded little of value.  We searched the rooms of Mantatulus, and the dragon man, I suppose; we had a few encounters with some of the crude thugs the Zhentarim employed, and what not.  It was not fruitful, but interesting, to say the least.  During this time I had to use my second potion, the spell had begun to wear off while we were in the kitchen, much my consternation. Luckily I was able to step away and consume the second vial.  Somewhere along the way, I procured some gems and a wonderful necklace, which once again I have forgotten to mention to my party members.  I must admit I am a tad bit forgetful.  The necklace would look lovely on Vallia; perhaps I may pass it on to her.

I must say that I was doing a wonderful job of getting us hopelessly lost in the fortress and luckily Vallia was able to guide us to stairs that led upwards.  She has a good sense of direction, I will give her that, and she is starting to prove herself more and more useful.  Well, very useful, I will admit that much.  

We moved from the stairs into a room with a door across the way, directly in front of us.  I remember approaching and listening at the door and hearing voices, which alarmed me.  After long moments of deliberation, I wanted to be stealthy with our entrance but had not the means; we simply opened the door and entered.  Inside we found, shackled to the wall, Aliya, at last we had found her.  Of course it was then that the dragon-man, who I now know as Kalanthor, moved to attack us, bolstered by Mantatulus hiding in the shadows.  Kalanthor had a striking resemblance to Karanaj that I will have to speak with him about.

I moved faster than Kalanthor and engaged him in melee, my keen blade dancing upon his skin, ripping into him with a flurry, even as he stepped back and unleashed magic missiles into my chest. I truly hate that spell.  Mantatulus took that moment to use his magic to hold Karanaj in place, which worked and took him out of the vicious melee.  I pressed my assault even as Nym flanked and dealt grievous damage to Kalanthor; the dragon-man had seen better days that was to be sure.  Gruush rushed past Kalanthor and made for Mantatulus, who in turn unleashed more magic missiles upon me.  I truly loathe that spell.  I had to retreat to heal myself while Vallia and Nym pressed the assault against Kalanthor, until Mantatulus used a fear spell upon Nym, sending him running.  Once healed I moved quickly and rolled, then flipped, past Kalanthor and rushed Mantatulus, slicing at him. He simply turned his attention to Kalanthor and moved to grab the half-dragon. I slashed at him, but to no avail, and the two of them teleported away.  Obviously we were being toyed with, but for the moment we had carried the day.  Victory was ours, for the moment.  

I moved to watch for anyone coming, and while Vallia and company worked to free and then heal Aliya, I had a plan of my own.  I drew out one of my water skins filled with oil and emptied the contents in the room adjacent to the cell.  I then took a vial of a particularly flammable substance that Karanaj had been holding onto and tossed into the room.  Thankfully Aliya, being a mage, was able to use magic from scrolls, along with Karanaj, to teleport us back to her home in Ashabenford.  Another harrowing day done.

I took a moment to just relax and I remember falling on my back in exhaustion, my stamina is not what it used to be, not when I was a human at least.  Karanaj escorted Aliya to her room and Vallia went to care for her, I am not sure when I stood, but I am sure I did.  Lying on the floor was not as enjoyable as I had imagined.

Vallia returned and she hugged me, I enjoy her touch and it reassured me that we truly were through with that chapter of our journey.  But we still have a long road to travel.  The Zhentarim still have Jewel, and they still have a means to track us down, no doubt, but we have both Aliya and Vallia.  They need them alive, that is our trump card, and we will have to play it as best we can.  We will leave this village soon, for Amn, more precisely, Athkatla, where our journey began.  To seek the knowledge of the Shadow Thieves…

The Shadow Thieves, I thought I had long left them in my past.  But they return to haunt me, though I shall return to them in a form they will not recognize.  I wonder if Vandal still lives, grown fat on the misery of others.  I have many ghosts in Amn that haunt me; I love that land, I do, but I do not long to stay there for the rest of my days.  That is the land of a Misha long past, I can only hope that our stay is quiet and quick.  That, I am sure, will not come to pass.

I told Vallia before retreating to bed that we should see her mother, and bring her news that Aliya is alive and well.  I am sure she would be pleased, and it would give me a chance to make a proposal to the Queen that she might find amicable.  A proposal of marriage for Vallia, so that the elven line may have the pure blood they desire, though pure in this case is a misnomer.  But my blood is elven at least.  A human scoundrel as King of the Elves, though I am human no more, has such a simple twist of irony in it that I rather enjoy.  Vallia was shocked and visibly pleased by my words, and I have to admit I like her being pleased.  Corellon watch over me, I believe this is the path you wish me to travel, I will not falter nor shall I fear.  I am not sure of the obstacles ahead, but if it is your wish, I shall be King, and Vallia my Queen.  A scoundrel for a King; Corellon, I do not doubt your choice, you could have done worse, though not much worse, than myself.  Now all I have to do is convince the Queen I am worthy of her daughter, a simple task of Herculean proportions I am sure. 

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 6, 2002)

*Journals of the Five*

I can't wait to see the other entries for this rescue mission.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Journals of the Five*



			
				Kael of the Blackrose said:
			
		

> *I can't wait to see the other entries for this rescue mission. *




Neither can I, I have good word Karanaj is getting caught up, but I would like to see what Vallia has to say about these turn of events.


----------



## Talindra (Feb 6, 2002)

getting there....  torture helps 

17th Day of Uktar

Karanaj’s Journal

I left the throne room, feeling very sad that I was unable to help Vallia. Before I had time to dwell on it, Gruush and Kay appeared. I was happy to see them alive and well, though I didn’’t tell them so as I filled them in on our current situation. We were still discussing it when we saw an elf running toward Vallia’’s house. We didn’t know what to think, but expected the worst and followed.

We arrived just as the elf did, and asked him what was wrong. He ignored us and demanded admittance. Finally, Vallia yelled from inside to the guard to let him pass. We all entered with him and found Misha and Vallia standing there, just as perplexed as we were.

The scout told Vallia that he had found traces of a fellow scout, who had disappeared the day before. He thought that if we followed the trail, we would most likely find what is stalking the elven village. Vallia was very determined to find this menace, and told the scout to lead us to the tracks, before she noticed the arrow protruding from his shoulder and called for a healer. As the scout was being taken away, Vallia realized that she hadn’t yet learned the location of the trail, and caught the scout by the arm. He related the directions, and as we began to step out of the building, Thamior arrived. He had somehow learned of what we were about to do.

He argued with Vallia about leaving, but we easily got around him. He said that he would postpone the wedding for a day while we went to investigate and gave Misha an evil glare as he left. We headed to the outskirts of the village, preparing for battle –– drawing our weapons and watching for any signs of danger. I, myself, had very little to prepare. I watched around out of habit, but I knew that Jynx would notice things better than I.

Vallia and I heard something in the brush, and we both moved to investigate, but she moved faster and reached the clearing before us all. She yelled out ““STOP!”” and we all complied, stopping in place. We waited for a few moments until Misha finally inched forward once again. We came into the clearing to find Vallia holding a small kobold at sword-point. She looked up and asked us why we took so long. It quickly became clear that she had apparently been yelling for the kobold to stop, rather than us. We stood there for just a moment until we heard someone speak an elvish phrase. Kay moved to investigate, as Vallia ordered everyone to stop moving. Kay continued on, but the rest of us complied. Kay went into the brush to find the source of the voice, and Misha told Gruush to see to her. Vallia murmured to herself, “Kobolds.....” as Kay’s body flew out of the brush to lay at our feet, and we saw from her wounds that she was dead already. A small group of kobolds came out of the woods, ringing the small clearing, surrounding us. Two drow emerged from the brush out of which Kay's body had flown.

We battled furiously, and left the battle victorious. It took some doing, but we eventually felled all of the kobolds, the two drow, and a drider that one of the drow had fetched as reinforcements. Misha wanted to leave immediately, but Vallia insisted we prepare for the journey first. She healed us all, and handed out equipment. I took some armor and a longsword. If we must continue acting as the mercenary group, I will at least look the part. If not, then I will have rather than magic. The armor didn’t hang well on me, and the sword felt awkward in my hands. I could tell it would take some getting used to.

We traveled on until I saw a group of humanoids lining the sides of the road around us. Before I realized what was happening, I was asleep. I awoke sometime later, bound between Misha and Vallia. The four of us were chained in a line, shackled to the next by our legs, and each of us had our hands bound behind our backs. We were dragged along by our captors, though Misha didn’t feel like co-operating. He was beaten by some of the bugbears that held us captive, and set back on his feet to march on. We were disheartened to notice several goblins leaving the group, carrying all that we owned.  We marched for a little while, until our entire party of captors was ambushed. We all dove for the ground, but Vallia urged us to run. We ran off and reached a crevasse, which we decided to try to jump... it was our only chance. But Misha leapt too quickly for me, and caught me off guard.

I began to fall down the cliff, pulling Misha and Vallia with me. Thankfully, Gruush locked his knees and kept us all from falling. After Gruush pulled us to safety, we continued and reached a forest, as a glance back told us that a bugbear was chasing us. Gruush managed to escape his chains and went to face the bugbear. Vallia and Misha loosed themselves from their chains as well, and removed my ropes. I helped from afar, blasting away at the bugbear. It fell, and Misha and Vallia quickly armed themselves with clubs and took out the goblins that had joined the fray. I used my magic to strengthen us all and we continued into the woods, trying to find the goblins that had taken our equipment.

We happened upon the goblin band and I used my magic to put them all to sleep. Misha killed every one of the goblins, save the one he told me to tie up. I did so, and left the goblin where he was, tied up on the ground. I went to the wagon that had all of our equipment in it, and re-equipped myself. Even though the armor sat awkwardly on me, it felt good to wear once again. Vallia and Gruush took the goblin, Meepo, out into the forest. They wanted to question him without Misha’s interference, and since Misha and I cannot see well, we were stuck near the campfire.

Misha was upset over Kay. We had searched everywhere, but had not found her body after being captured. It was nice to see Misha showing emotion, at least. I did feel for him. I could tell that he and Kay had had a bond from the start. He truly missed her. I tried to comfort him as well as I could, but he did not feel like being comforted. I told him that I understood what he was feeling. He didn’t seem to believe me, and I told him that I had felt what he was feeling ever since Aliya. We waited there near the fire until Vallia and Gruush returned. When they did, we unhooked all of the horses and set off. We arrived at the elven village and were greeted by the scout from earlier that day.

Vallia told the scout to take us to the queen. He quickly led us to the palace, and Vallia grabbed a nearby attendant, telling him to wake the queen. He ran off, and the queen arrived soon after, glad to see that Vallia had arrived home safely. Misha left quickly, going to face something horrible, as we would soon find out. 

Vallia, however, did her best to ignore him and continued speaking with the queen. She showed her mother the head of the drow that we had taken, and told me to show the head of the drider, which I did. Vallia and the queen spoke for a short time, as Vallia told her about what all we had encountered, and to be quite honest, I was surprised to hear a list of everything we had fought that day. The meeting ended badly... the Queen told Vallia to go and prepare to be wed the following day. We left the throne room, and gathered in the outer chamber.

I exited, finding the scout, who gave his name as Nym, speaking with Vallia. She thought of him as trustworthy, and told him to stay close. My armor was clanking with every movement, and it began to wear on my patience. Nym, however, aided me;  he fiddled with the armor quickly and it sat on my body more comfortably than before.

There was no sign of Misha anywhere, and Vallia asked me to see if I could find out where he was. Apparently he wasn’t too happy with Vallia right now. I called to him with the ring, and he said to me, “I can handle this... He dies tonight!” I knew then and there that he meant Thamior. I told Vallia what he said, and she realized the same thing. She broke into a run, and I followed her, Nym and Gruush in tow. We ran through the village, until we saw signs of battle on one of the rooftops. We climbed quickly, and saw Thamior standing over Misha’s smoking body.  Vallia flew into a rage, slashing at Thamior immediately, ignoring his cries of innocence. We all knew better than that.

Vallia was the only one successful in striking Thamior, as I attacked clumsily, and Gruush barely missed with his blows. Vallia cried at us to leave, but I had no intention of doing so. Gruush and I stayed with Vallia until Thamior fell. I grabbed hold of her, and her sword fell from her hands... she was clearly in shock. Her eyes were locked on Misha. She yelled for us to leave, and I complied, feeling a little hurt, but understanding what she was facing... I feared this every day. I feared that Aliya would be dead so many times, that I know all too well how she felt. I went with Gruush, and thought to myself that I had to be strong... I had to keep pushing onward. Misha had been the one to push before, but now the responsibility lay on my shoulders. I went to check on Thamior’ s body as I heard Vallia ’s scream echo from the rooftops.


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 7, 2002)

*Journals of the Five*

Um...This seems to be working, I think I'll get myself a whip too.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 9, 2002)

*Journals on the way...*

Journals are forthcoming... all I can say is the session is done... and well... wedding bells... any more... and well Misha's journal is coming soon...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 15, 2002)

*Bump for my Journal*

*Misha’s Journal #10*

_9th day of the Drawing Down_

Happiness is like a butterfly; it is beautiful until caught, and then it withers away, only to be replaced by other pretty butterflies.  Or so I thought; it is nothing of the sort.  Happiness is indescribable at times; I know that now, I am actually happy for once in my life, for I have much to be thankful for.

The days after Aliya’s rescue were peaceful, the Zhentarim no doubt still trying to assess the damage that had been done to their citadel.  I had wanted to push onward, but I allowed Aliya and Karanaj time to catch up on old times, so to speak.  Speaking of Aliya, I think she will be a pleasant addition to the party; she has a tongue and a skill of wit that nearly matches my own.  I am not sure if that is such a good thing, but I find it interesting, at least. But anything that keeps Karanaj from annoying me, I say is a good thing.  I did not see much of either during those few days, not that I expected to.  I busied myself with mastering my sword arts and keeping Vallia company; she thinks I have become much too serious in the days following my death and rebirth.  In hindsight I have to agree, it seems there has been an ironic juxtaposition in our roles.  I have become the serious one, while she has learned the merits of mirth and wit.  I like her this way, though I do miss the Vallia that kicked me back in Athkatla, but things change, perhaps.

Thankfully the reunion between Karanaj and Aliya had concluded and we were finally ready to travel, first to make a brief sojourn with the Queen, and then on to Athkatla.  The plan was to simply to have Aliya see her mother and then engage the queen with a simple discussion of succession.  Our stay in the elven village was much more eventful then I could have hoped, a pleasant surprise indeed.  One that I am still trying to get adjusted to; needless to say, my situation has become complicated.

That was a pleasant morning; I recall a passionate kiss with my love, only to be intruded upon by Aliya, with an all too coy smile.  Vallia was embarrassed; I am not sure why, but she was.  I will never understand that woman; she is an enigma.  She was rather quick with her words and made me out to be a “rogue”. (The nerve…I am, or at least I was, a merc, not some churl of a rogue.)  

I let the words pass as Aliya went outside and mounted her horse, the rest of us following suit. I did not like her brash attitude.  Indeed, I had not a chance to think before her and Vallia were engaged in a race, with Nym chasing after them calling out for the “princesses” to desist.  I swear; he has not a bit of common sense to use an ounce of subtlety.  I charged headlong after them, only to have them slow up to allow the rest of us a time to catch up to them.  Aliya had already begun to try my patience, thankfully, my patience has become much longer than it used to be.  The journey to the elven village to meet with the Queen was short and dull, but at least we had a break from the seemingly unending onslaught of chaos and action I was getting rather accustomed to.  Being an adventurer is not that bad after all, though never will anyone get me to admit that I am an “adventurer”.

We arrived at the village of the elves and were able to find the company of the Queen rather easily, though with two princesses in your escort, guards tend to part ways rather quickly.  The Queen was pleased to see me as always, meaning she had her usual glare of disgust and loathing upon her countenance at my presence.  But she lost her composure at the sight of Aliya; I was shocked at the pleasant show of emotion she showered upon Aliya.  Vallia turned her face, stung by the overt show of favoritism between the two sisters.  Both Karanaj and Aliya were favored, while Vallia and myself are pushed away.  I did not let it move me; I had more pressing concerns then petty familial quarrels.

After the reunion had passed and the Queen regained her composure, I pressed on with my own agenda.  The Queen was less than pleased to see me, but I have grown used to such overt rejection to my presence.  I am Misha Koldun, I bow to no one, I give respect only when I feel it has been earned, not that I don’t respect the Queen.  I just will not bow to her whims.  I approached the Queen with the matters of succession, to which she was surprisingly receptive.  I then followed with my proposal, that I should marry Vallia, to give the elves an heir, so that way she would not have to marry off Aliya as well, to Tharivol.  Plus there was an inkling of this thing men call love; just an inkling, mind you.

Surprisingly the Queen agreed, and more than that, she said she liked me.  I was shocked to the core, that the Queen was impressed by me.  I have to say, I do enjoy earning her respect, and it took long enough… but I digress. The Queen, or mother as I call her now, told us of a civil war brewing between herself and the supporters of Thain.  I was incensed that someone would dare attack my mother, and I vowed on the spot to support her cause.  All she had to do was call for me, and I would come.  She was pleased with my words, and my manner.  She also entrusted to me the care of both Vallia and Aliya, though I am sure I will not be alone in that task.

Much to my surprise Karanaj and Aliya wanted to be wed as well.  Thankfully the Queen agreed and the date was settled for the evening. Elves, for such creatures of longevity, they tend to be in such a rush.  I did not complain, and was whisked away to a pleasant bath to get prepared for the night’s events.  I appointed Gruush to be my best man and had a serving girl by the name of Alannah carry wedding gifts for Vallia.  Alannah was shocked at first but settled into her role rather quickly.  Although there was one more item I wanted to complete before I was to be married, and that was to deliver my gift of 1000 gold to the local temple of Corellon Larethian, to show my devotion.  I smiled gently to Alannah and departed; I left the details of my attire in her hands.

I made my way quickly to the temple and found it for the most part empty, besides an elderly elven priest who was slightly deaf…or maybe just had hearing that was rather selective.  Though after I did get his attention he related some very interesting bits of information that I must say continue to haunt me even now.  He knew of me, and that at first troubled me, for he said I was touched by “Corellon…” This man could see things, or at least he knew of things few should know.  He humbly explained to me the “Pattern of Life” and how my thread interacted with that pattern, or I should say the thread I share with Vallia, for after the events of my rebirth both Vallia and myself share the same path, the same thread, at least as far as I could glean from this elderly priest.  He spoke of how my thread and Vallia’s had changed course and then spliced into one, an odd occurrence according to him.

But the Pattern has become a tangled mess of late; something is causing many knots, deaths, and it threatens to snip the center of the Pattern, reducing it to nothingness.  But he said that there were threads supporting the Pattern, my companions and myself.  I was stunned, for I am not one to believe in fate or destiny, but we are involved in something greater then ourselves.  What will come of this, I do not know, though he did mention to me that I am Corellon’s champion; I am pleased, for I now strive to be such.  Maybe one day I can be the hero I always dreamed to be in my youth, despite myself.  I could not glean much more, for the priest bade me to go and prepare for my wedding;  but he made me promise to never reveal what he told me.

I returned the manse rather quickly, for I was running late.  I dressed quickly as well and barely made it out the door to meet Karanaj and the wedding party.  We walked out to see the whole of the village gathered, the Queen waiting by the elderly priest.  Gruush fell into step behind us and as we approached the newly constructed dais, a hush fell over the crowd.  We took our places, and as if on cue both Aliya and Vallia approached.  They both looked simply amazing, heavenly even, though Vallia more so.  Take my words with a grain of salt, for I fear I may be slightly biased.  I was pleased to have her at my side, as the ceremony continued I nearly forgot where I was, and nearly missed my vows.  Thankfully I recovered smoothly and had Alannah present my gifts, a silver necklace for Vallia and a ring for Aliya.  Vallia in turn presented me with jewel-encrusted scabbard, fit for a king, or in my case, a prince.

I do not remember much else of the night, as the ceremony ended, though I do remember a sharp pain of happiness when Vallia became officially my wife.  I lingered with her, dancing, eating and drinking, before saying my gratitude to mother and then retiring for an enchanting evening, from which I am still recovering from as I write this.  I watch her now sleeping blissfully, and I see that our path is hard but manageable.  As long as we stay at each other’s side, we have nothing to fear.  For as the priest told me, we must live, for life is more precious than anything in this world.  We leave early, a few scant hours from now, for Athkatla to meet with the Shadow Thieves, and the ghosts of my past, but I fear them less.  As I said before, I return to Amn often, though usually in worse company.  That, I guess, does not hold true, for my company is pleasant indeed.  Vallia Koldun has a pleasant ring to it.  In time she will be my Queen, for I will be King; the elves deserve a just king… I will keep them free of the machinations of Thain and his progeny.  A war is coming, and I fear I will be caught up in the tide, but I will fight against it, and bring peace back to the nation of elves…

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 16, 2002)

*Picture by ME of Misha and Vallia...*

Just decided to share this piece of artwork I made... of Misha and Vallia... working on others...


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 16, 2002)

*Journal of the five*

Cool! That was nice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Journal of the five*



			
				Kael of the Blackrose said:
			
		

> *Cool! That was nice. *




Thanks, I have good word that Vallia might even get caught up today... I sure hope so... it seems my contemporaries are falling behind...  guess I need that whip Talindra is oh so fond of...

Karanaj who knows... we have tried... but maybe he broke under the pressure of fame and fan whorship... or maybe he is just a wuss...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Journal of the five*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Karanaj who knows... we have tried... but maybe he broke under the pressure of fame and fan whorship... or maybe he is just a wuss... *




I'm going with wuss.     Hmmmmm.....perhaps I'll start a poll....

1.  did Karanaj crack under the pressure of fame
2.  or perhaps the pressure of fan worship
3.  or is he just a wuss   

Aust


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 21, 2002)

*Journal of the Five*

Perharps the we will have to be more ressourceful and think of someting else than a whip. 

Keep posting their at less a few devoted readers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 21, 2002)

*Thanx*

I am glad you are still with us Kael... my comrades have been slow with the updates... oh well... hopefully we get back on track...


----------



## Talindra (Feb 22, 2002)

Finally, I know.......I am almost there.  I will finish the next one today, hopefully, and another session tonight.  I am never letting myself get this far behind again.  And as for Karanaj, I've just given up on him.

Vallia’s Journal #9

2nd day of the Drawing Down 

When I rose yesterday morning, I felt very apprehensive.  Despite my confidence in front of the others, I was not sure if even the five of us would be enough to rescue Aliya.  The attack the other night gave me the idea of sneaking into the citadel, rather than attempting a frontal assault.  I only hoped that we might maintain the charade long enough to find her.  The cloaks of the Zhentarim assassins further helped in disguising our weaponry, but I knew that would not be enough for Misha, Nym and I.  I purchased several costly potions, potions made to alter one’s appearance, but I was only able to afford two for each of us.  I prayed that two hours would be enough time.  

Korbol seemed determined to make one more attempt to distract me from my folly, but I would not be swayed.  Misha grew impatient with his attempts to dissuade me, and finally Korbol relented and led us to the portal.  Wishing to appear as if I belonged, I urged my horse boldly through the portal after consuming my potion, stepping onto a windswept bluff.  Wheedling our way past the gate guards didn’t prove to be too difficult, though they were suspicious.  The citadel was strangely quiet, and we encountered mostly servants in our search.

I was slightly annoyed with the others, who seemed to enjoy the opportunity to loot the rooms of the Zhentarim officers.  It seemed to me that they had forgotten our purpose.  My only thought was of Aliya.  I was not sure if I wanted to see her after her captivity, but I knew that leaving her to that captivity would be far worse.  

We found some stairs leading downward, but they were heavily guarded, and we chose not to attempt to force our way past until we had exhausted every other possibility.  We found a staircase in the barracks leading upwards, but found only common thugs.  There was a matching staircase on the other side of the citadel, and I trudged up it with a heavy heart, sure that we would only find more of the same.  I was afraid that we would be forced to fight our way down to the heart of the citadel, and I felt such evil there that I was not sure if I would even wish to try.  

Corellon smiled upon us, however, and we found an empty room, with one closed door leading away.  Not seeing any other alternative, we opened the door to find Aliya chained to a wall, faced by someone who seemed very familiar.  Had Karanaj not been standing beside me, I would have thought we had been betrayed.  Though the man shared his face, he had patches of scales upon his skin, and large wings nestled against his back.  Karanaj named him his brother, Kalanthor.  I suppose that must be a conversation for another time.  Kalanthor was apparently a lieutenant of Mantatlus, and not very pleased to see us, particularly Karanaj.  As he attacked, there was a whisper of something in the corner, and I had a sinking feeling that we were overmatched.

The battle was furious, and I do not care to relate the details here, but suffice it to say that we were able to drive Kalanthor and Mantatlus away, even could we not kill them.  Teleport is a fine spell to learn, I must say.  Unfortunately, my dear Misha had to fulfill his need to destroy, and proceeded to douse the room in oil, setting it ablaze.  As usual, he had not the forethought to consider our plan of escape, as I was sure that Kalanthor had not gone far, and was even then rousing the troops to slaughter us.  However, as luck would have it, Aliya saved the day, being just strong enough to give Karanaj a scroll of teleport, and use one herself, whisking us all away.  Fortunately, there was one place in the area she was familiar with: her house in Ashabenford.

Though we were forced to abandon our horses, I believe that the foray was a success.  The Zhentarim still have the jewel, but without Aliya or I, not the means to use it.  Our return was anti-climactic, and Aliya is very weak from her ordeal.  We will have to remain here for at least a few days, and allow her to recuperate.  Karanaj has been very tender with her, and though I too am happy that she is well, I have left them to each other.  After all, I know how she feels.

My companions and I have come to an agreement.  We must seek first the sword, since we do not have the strength or skill to take the jewel.  There has been a whisper of its whereabouts, no more, and I am told that the only ones who know the location are the Shadow Thieves.  Thus we begin our journey back to Amn, the place where this all began, and I cannot say I am sorry to leave these woods behind.  There is only one thing I fear: Misha and Aliya wish to return to the elven encampment.  They both desire an audience with the queen, and although I understand Aliya’s motivation, Misha’s is worrisome to me.  I fear he is intent on altering the course of our lives forever, and I am not sure that I am ready to take that step.  

Misha speaks often of marriage, and still I am not sure if it is me he seeks or the crown.  There are times when I am secure in his love for me, and others....I see the gleam in his eye when Nym calls me Princess.  I am not sure if marrying him will be in the best interest of my people, but I cannot seem to make myself care.  I love him...........


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 22, 2002)

*Simply Brilliant*

I like it bout time we got some Vallia back on the Journals.  Can't wait for the next one or tonight for that mater... keep it up Tal, and I may have to retire my DM hat to you... LOL... nah that won't happen I enjoy tormenting you all too much...


----------



## Talindra (Feb 22, 2002)

Whoo Hooo!!!!!!

Vallia’s Journal #10 

9th day of the Drawing Down 

Yesterday still seems like a dream to me.  I never thought about my wedding day; in truth, I never saw me having one.  When we arrived in the village, Misha and Aliya immediately demanded to see the queen.  To tell the truth, I was not really looking forward to it, but I put on my Princess face and followed them inside.  

As I expected, Mother welcomed Aliya with open arms, as always, smiling in relief at seeing her alive.  The sting bit deeper than I cared to admit, for I have never been the subject of her attention in that way.  She showered attention upon Karanaj as well, as I looked away, tears in my eyes as I wished for my father’s presence.  Perhaps Misha sensed my discomfort, for he quickly distracted Mother from her happy reunion.  

He spoke of succession, and pure blood heirs.  He proposed marriage, something that I had thought I was prepared for, but which shook me nonetheless.  Watching my Mother, I suddenly realized how tired, and worried she looked, and as I thought on it, there were fewer elves in the village as we entered.  In a flash of insight, I knew why.  It has begun, the elves have splintered, and Thain has begun his bid for power.  I realized that this new development made it all the more important to show a clear succession, and Mother must have as well, for she quickly acquiesced to Misha’s request.  

I had thought to have a long engagement, but Mother has never been one to sit idly.  She demanded we be married that very night, citing the fact that we had a long journey ahead, and that we did not know when we would return.  It is too soon, and yet, I found myself ecstatic at the prospect of being Vallia Koldun.  Mother finally cracked a little, showing her obvious admiration of Misha.  I am not surprised; he is very like Father in his manner, and I am pleased that she approves.

Karanaj spoke from behind us, requesting that he and Aliya be wed as well.  For a moment, I was less than pleased, for I felt that a double wedding would detract from the experience, but the moment was fleeting and I was genuinely happy for my sister.  They deserve each other, and I am glad that they have found a way to be together.  Mother agreed to their union as well, and before I knew it, we were being whisked away.

Amidst a blur of fittings and flowers, there was little time to discuss our impending nuptials.  After a quick bath, we were rubbed with fine smelling oils, and our hair brushed until it shone.  Many seamstresses worked, cutting and stitching, as others wove flower garlands for our hair.  All too quickly, everything was prepared, even as my Mother arrived with the groomsgift I had requested, a scabbard encrusted with gems, a fine present for a Prince, and one I hope that Misha will treasure.  I did not see what Aliya had for Karanaj, although it was small.  

We were dressed quickly, and all too soon, I heard light strains of music on the night air.  The attendants beckoned to us, and Aliya and I made our way to the center of the village, where a dais had been constructed.   The entire village was there, it seemed, and the music and the smell of the feast in the air made it as magical a night as any I have known.  When I raised my eyes to see my Misha standing there, so finely dressed, I was almost overcome with emotion, and faltered slightly in my step.  

I recovered quickly, and made my way to his side.  I do not remember much of what was said, for all I could see was his face, and all I could think of was how much I loved him.  I presented him with his gift, and I believe that he was very pleased.  I am glad, for I would give him the world if he wished it.  He presented me with a lovely silver necklace, one I shall always treasure.  It is a delicate, lovely thing, and I do not intend to ever remove it.  

The ceremony ended, and the feast began.  It all seems a blur now, but the food was plenty, and the dancing.....I do so love the dancing.  It was not long before we made our way to Mother, saying our goodnights and our farewells, for we are well aware that we dare not tarry too long here, for Thain has eyes everywhere.  I felt a small pang of sadness at leaving this place, but I know my destiny lies elsewhere.  With Misha by my side, I have all that I want, or need.

We retired to our chambers, and continued our magical night.  It truly is different being a wife.  There is a tenderness, a love that was not there before.  I love him, I need him, I want him, I could never live without him.  My Misha..........


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 22, 2002)

In the words of Mr. Burns.... Excellent


----------



## Talindra (Feb 22, 2002)

Aliya’s Journal #2

9th day of the Drawing Down

Long months of captivity have taken their toll, and I fear that I am not the same Aliya that I used to be. I am pleased, so pleased, to see my dear Karanaj again, for I thought for some time that such a thing would never come to pass. Still.......I see Kalanthor when I look at him. I cannot help it, and even as I reach for him, I feel myself pull away. I have not spoken of it to him, or to Vallia, for that matter, but I feel it just the same. I am not sure what to do about it, either.

The days since my rescue have been pleasant, and Karanaj has been very sweet, waiting on my every whim. He held me that first night, as I slept, and I felt safe and warm. Even as we left the Ashabenford this very morning, I felt something come alive in me, as I spurred my horse forward, racing Vallia and the wind. Misha seemed less than pleased; it is funny, Vallia had said he was carefree, but that is not the Misha I see. I think perhaps we are too much alike, but I like him anyway. I am finding that I love to irritate him in little ways; perhaps I am more like Vallia than I had imagined.

Our arrival in the village was somber, and the scouts seemed more guarded than I remember. Perhaps the recent drow infestation has had something to do with it, but I am not so sure. We were quickly ushered into Mother’s presence, and I have to admit that I was elated to see her again. I love her so, and she has always accepted me for who I am. Perhaps it is our magic that binds us, but I see Vallia in her as well.  She seemed happy to see Karanaj as well, and I am glad that they like one another.  Our reunion was short-lived, however, as Misha turned the conversation quickly to serious matters.

I was engrossed in Karanaj, so I scarcely heard Misha propose, but my attention was certainly riveted when Karanaj did the same.  I was hesitant, I must say, for I still cannot erase Kalanthor from my mind.  He almost had me convinced, before………Well, anyway, I agreed to the marriage, and Vallia and I were whisked away.  I am sure Mother enjoyed the preparations immensely, although I am confused about the need for such haste.  It matters little, however, for I do love him.  

The preparations went by very quickly, and before I knew it, I was dressed and ready for the ceremony.  The attendants beckoned, and Vallia and I stepped out on cue.  Karanaj looked very handsome, and I didn’t take my eyes from him as I approached.  The priest spoke, but I paid little attention to the words.  I was presented with a beautiful necklace and ring as a bridegift and I was very pleased.  They are truly beautiful and I will cherish them always.  I gave him a plain silver band, with an inscription that read:  'All that I have, and all that I am, I give to you, my love'.  It was all I knew to give him, my love. 

The dancing following the ceremony could have lasted forever.  It was a magical night, and one I will never forget.  I could not help but to think of Kalanthor several times, which discomfited me quite a bit.  We said our goodnights, since Misha insists that we leave early in the morning.  Karanaj and I retired, and consummated our relationship, something both wonderful and bittersweet.  I sit here now, and watch him sleep, and I hope that I can make him as happy as he has made me.  I will banish Kalanthor from my mind;  I only wish that I could wipe him as well from my heart.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2002)

looking good... so where is the next one?


----------



## Talindra (Feb 26, 2002)

*Pot and Kettle*

I could ask you the same thing...*prods with her whip*


----------



## Talindra (Feb 27, 2002)

*Success....and I beat Misha!*

Vallia’s Journal
10th day of the Drawing Down, 1372 DR

Being married is quite different than I expected. I had always thought of marriage in a quiet, respectful way, two people who loved one another living together in harmony, finding peace in their happiness. I suppose I should have realized...I know Misha, I knew how thoughtless, crude, and tactless he could be. I imagine it shall always be woman’s downfall that she thinks she might change a man.

The morning after our marriage began strangely. I awoke to a light tapping upon the door. I felt as though I gazed through a fog, and my head felt heavy and stuffed full of wool. Misha was already awake, although he too seemed groggy, and he answered the door. I could see two elves in the dim light, and their faces were grim. They encouraged us to hurry, and said that we were in danger. Knowing Thain still seeks us, I immediately began pulling on my armor, and gathering my things. We travel lightly, my husband and I, and it was but a few moments before we were prepared to set out. 

Stepping into the hallway, I noted that the elves had already gathered Karanaj and Aliya, who looked bleary-eyed as well. Misha mentioned finding Gruush and Nym, and the four of us turned to walk down the hallway. I noted movement out of the corner of my eye, and I twisted out of the way just in time, as the elf behind me tried to cut me down. Aliya was not so fortunate, and the elf behind her rammed his sword through her, and I saw only shock in her eyes as she fell, lying motionless on a rug that was rapidly turning red.  I drew my sword quickly, and slashed at one of the elves.  I must admit I acted rashly and left myself open.  As a result, I saw little of the battle, for the elf was too skilled for me, and I quickly took a hit which caused blackness to close around me. I vaguely remember slumping to the floor near Aliya, and wondering if either of us would ever wake up.

My return to consciousness was slow, and I opened my eyes to find Nym kneeling next to me, pouring a potion down my throat. I finished drinking, and stood, although somewhat woozily. I noted that Aliya was still down, but Karanaj and Misha seemed to be holding their own, although both were grievously injured. I heard noises of battle behind me, and saw that Gruush had joined the fray. I drew my sword, and moved to aid Nym.  Karanaj crept to Aliya’s side, pouring a potion down her throat as well.

The noise drew several guards, and the Queen, and we quickly finished off our aggressors, with a few well-placed spells by Aliya. She has grown very strong since last I saw her. Thankfully, there were elven priests about who aided my friends; frankly, I had not the strength. Once we were all mended, we set out. It would seem that Thain has been very successful in placing his spies, and we dare not trust any elf from this point on. 

Misha seems so different. I know I have commented on it before, but his change was never more apparent than after the defeat of the elves. As we stood in that blood-splattered hallway, I saw him become more than the street rat he clings to. He was almost...regal. I could sense his anger at having to kill elves, his anger at Thain. I truly believe he means to rule this kingdom, and I cannot say if I’m proud or frightened of such a prospect.

We rode for many hours, and as midday approached, we entered a thick expanse of forest. The trees created a canopy overhead, making it appear twilight. The underbrush was thick, and I had the feeling of being trapped in a tunnel. After a few hours, we came to a point where a large boulder blocked the trail. 

Despondent at the thought of re-tracing our steps for hours, and what is worse, chancing meeting Thain’s men on the trail, we searched for an alternate route, as we sat and ate quickly.  I must confess that I packed a rather large number of apples in my pack, knowing my love adores them.  Once we finished eating, Misha quickly found a trail (sometimes I wonder at the fact he was not born an elf). We followed it to a natural stone bridge over a deep gulley. Seeing no other way, and knowing that the horses could not cross, I dismounted.

Misha fought all of us. He is suspicious by nature, and in retrospect, I suppose he was right. But we ignored him, setting our horses free and making our way across the bridge. I was two-thirds of the way across when my footing gave way, and Karanaj, Aliya and I fell. We were not injured too badly, since the ground we landed on was springy and soft. Being unable to see the others, we turned, and quickly became aware that we were not alone. 

A large furry creature and two spiders advanced upon us. After a quick consultation, we opted to run, Karanaj taking the rear. He turned, trying to attack the creatures, and Aliya stopped to help him. There were noises on the opposite side of the creatures, and as they dispatched of them in a dazzling display of spellpower, Misha emerged. We began to search for the others, as Misha continued to gloat, his satisfaction at our predicament radiating off him like heat. 

We reached a hole in the ceiling, but it was beyond our reach. I admitted to the others that I could think of little else to do, to which Misha replied "I don't expect you to think much...” I was weary from Misha’s recriminations, and angry as well, so I sat against the wall, and waited.   I am not sure what I waited for, perhaps as I told the others I was waiting for Nym and Gruush to find us, or perhaps I was waiting for an apology from Misha, a word to tell me that everything would be well. As I should have expected, Nym and Gruush found us first. 

Once they had regained their footing from the drop, we proceeded to search the remainder of the maze. The only exit we could discern was yet another hole, which Misha recklessly jumped into without even pausing to consider its depth. Of course, it does not say much for me to note that I followed, as did all the others. Perhaps the results will serve to caution us in the future.

We landed hard, and I for one became entangled in a web, sticky strands winding around my legs. Karanaj was trying to help me pull free, when we heard, and then saw what could have been our worst nightmare. A gigantic spider descended from the ceiling, easily 3 or 4 times our size. Several smaller spiders attacked as well, and with three of us trapped in the webbing, things looked grim.

Aliya, my dear sister Aliya, destroyed the spider almost single-handedly. In a tremendous display of power, she launched a bolt of lightning that sent it flying into the wall. I pulled free at that moment, and swinging my sword fiercely, gutted the spider as it launched itself at Misha.  We took a moment to look around and I pondered the strange sound I had heard during the battle.  It had sounded like a bell, the same sound I had heard at the K’io races.  I did not have time to think too long, however, for we spotted an exit, and what appeared to be a fair amount of treasure. We gathered it quickly, eager to be gone, and made our way back to the surface, emerging on the far side of the gulley. 

We continued on into the night, finally stopping for camp. Misha took every chance to remind us all of our bad decision, and his wisdom, and at some point I suppose Aliya had had enough. I cannot fault her for becoming angry; in truth, there was no other course. We must never forget that we are being chased, and to move backwards means risking capture, or death. Moving ahead is our only alternative, but Misha never was one for doing things the easy way. I imagine that Aliya has also fallen into her old habit of defending me; our childhood was filled with such instances. Perhaps I too have regressed, for I have spoken very little since the time at the bridge.  I have to admit, however, that I almost snickered when she told Misha that he complained like an old woman.  He rather does…….

I do not know which hurts me more, the fact that Misha questioned, and continues to question, my judgment, or the fact that he flaunts his disrespect and disgust for me for all to see. I cannot allow either to continue, not if I wish to become the ruler of my people. What ruler is a laughingstock such as Misha has tried to make me today? It shames me to admit that for a moment, I regretted our marriage, though I know I could never love another. Perhaps I would have been better off alone, if this is truly the way he sees me. Perhaps I am only quiet because there is nothing left to say....except maybe goodbye.

--Vallia Koldun


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 27, 2002)

*Ouch... *sniffles**

Goodbye? That isn't good... well I guess Misha better get his arse in gear and write his journal...


----------



## Talindra (Mar 1, 2002)

*TA DA!!!*

Tokiwong is such a slacker.....and Karanaj?  He isn't even worth taunting anymore.

Aliya’s Journal
10th day of the Drawing Down, 1372 DR 

	It was a beautiful wedding...even now, I can’t get the image out of my mind.  Every time I look at Karanaj, I am filled with such love for him that it feels as if I might explode.  He is my ma’sheira.  So why does Kalanthor’s face haunt me so?  Why do I hear his voice in my thoughts?  And why do I sound as though I am trying to convince myself that I made the right choice?

	I have to admit that I was adamant during my captivity about my love for Karanaj, no matter how much Kalanthor and Mantatlus tried to convince me otherwise.  Their arguments still ring in my head, however, and I must say that near the end, I was wavering in my convictions.  How could two men be so alike, and yet so different?  I was never able to make myself hate Kalanthor, for he resembled Karanaj too closely.  And though he was in the employ of my captor, he went out of his way to be kind, aiding me and providing for me in small ways.  In the beginning, I had thought it a ploy to lull me into trusting him, but in the end, I am not so sure.  We had many pleasant talks, though I was careful never to mention anything of importance to him.  

	I saw tenderness in Kalanthor’s eyes when he looked upon me, and though it shames me to admit it, when he kissed me the day before my rescue, I did not turn away.  Perhaps I should not linger so on this, not now, when we have far more important problems.  It may be that I shall never see Kalanthor again, though I do feel a twinge of sadness at such a prospect.  At any rate, I should keep my attention focused on the matter at hand.

	I awoke suddenly this morning, my captivity having bred in me an almost unnatural sensitivity to movement and noise.  I was aware of someone being outside our door, and I quickly roused Karanaj.  Before we could investigate, however, the door flew open, and I could barely make out the figures of two elves.  They warned us that we were in danger, and we quickly gathered our belongings, moving into the hallway, where two more elves waited.  None were familiar to me, but I have been gone many years, so I sensed nothing amiss. 

	The elves roused Vallia and Misha, who joined us in the hallway.  As I turned to exit the building, I felt a strange sensation.  There was not pain, exactly, for the darkness closed too fast for that, but a strange sense of disconnectedness.  As I fell, the last thing that I saw was the elf behind me holding his sword, which was dripping with blood.

	I do not know, nor do I care to think about, how close I came to dying at that moment.  I awoke some time later, in the arms of my Karanaj, as he poured a healing elixir down my throat tenderly.  I quickly became aware of the battle around me, and realized that our danger was far from over.  Misha, Vallia and Nym were all badly beaten, and even my Karanaj looked somewhat worse for wear.  I looked up, realizing all that Karanaj had risked to save me, as an elf stepped forward, his sword already wet with the blood of my love.  

	I became angry, something that I must admit I have a weakness for doing, and reached out from where I was on the floor, casting already.  I watched in satisfaction as his body spasmed and jerked, and as the spell finished, I regained my feet, glaring around me.  The elf I had shocked was still standing, but he did not seem as sure of himself as he did in the beginning.  I did the best I could, summoning magic spheres and hurling them at the elf attacking Vallia.  As I fought, several elven guards entered the fray, and we quickly subdued the remainder of our attackers.  We were a pitiful sight, I would imagine, and Mother wasted no time in summoning the priest to our aid.  Healed, but still sore, we left quickly, Misha taking the lead, as he is wont to do.  

	I must say that I have had my doubts about Misha, though I would never voice such to Vallia.  It worries me how seriously he takes becoming King of the Elves, though he does have a protectiveness of Mother and our people that I admire.  Greed never leads to anything but evil, and I shall watch my brother-in-law closely, though I do not know if I could fight Vallia as well, should she choose to defend him.

	We left the village quickly behind, moving deeper into Cormanthor forest.  I have never liked this forest, there is something dark that lingers here.  Our trail seemed more like a tunnel, with thick, impassable underbrush, and I began to feel trapped.  We traveled on this trail for many hours, before reaching an impasse: a large boulder blocked the trail.  

	We had lunch, and Misha was quickly able to find an alternate path that someone or something had obviously created.  We followed it a short distance, coming to a natural stone bridge.  It was apparent that we would have to cross, or risk returning several hours back to the last trail, and possibly meeting Thain’s assassins along the way.  Misha resisted the necessity, and I was proud to see Vallia ignore him, and begin to make her way across the bridge.  It would have been more triumphant had he not been correct in his suspicion of the bridge.

	Vallia, Karanaj and I fell into a hole, cleverly disguised.  We were not badly injured, landing on ground that was somewhat springy to the touch.  Our situation degenerated with the appearance of a large furry creature and several spiders.  Our initial reaction was to flee, but when Karanaj turned to fight, I chose to stand with him.  I will not abandon him, no matter what it might cost me, even my life.  The creatures were not difficult to kill, and as they fell, Misha emerged from the tunnel behind them.  

	He would have been a welcome sight had he not insisted upon ridiculing and belittling Vallia for her decision to cross the bridge.  One does not question a ruler, especially in front of her subjects.  I could see his taunts were hurting her, for I can always read her eyes.  I know that she feels ashamed and responsible for our predicament, but I still feel that she made the right decision.  

	We searched for the others, finally finding a vertical tube in the ceiling, emptying above our heads.  It was too high to reach, but we had not long to wait before Nym and Gruush appeared from above.  Reunited, we continued our search for the exit.  I must say that I was rather amused when it was Misha who fell through another vertical tube, although my amusement was gone moments later when Vallia leapt in after him.  I must speak to her about this later.  A ruler cannot let her emotions override her good judgement.  The rest of us followed, landing once again in a soft sort of webbing, although this webbing was sticky, and Gruush, Vallia & Nym were stuck fast.  

	This in itself would not have been a problem had not at that moment, a giant spider descended from the ceiling, together with two of its children, moving towards us.  With three of our party trapped, there was no possibility of retreat, and they could not defend themselves.  Perhaps it was rash, but I drew upon my knowledge, and cast the most powerful offensive spell, I knew.  A bolt of lightning streaked from my hand, slamming into the creature, and propelling it backwards to slam against the wall.  Vallia pulled free of the webbing, and swung her sword, gutting the creature as it stood.

	We quickly dispatched the smaller spiders, and pulled the others free.  We found some treasure webbed to a wall, even as Misha discovered an exit.  We took what we could carry, and moved through the tunnel, emerging on the far side of the gulley.  We trudged on until nightfall, feeling a little disheartened, and I could see from Vallia’s set expression that all is not well.  Misha continued his taunting, until I could stand it no longer.

	I told him he complained like an old woman, something I don’t think he appreciated.  I do not care.  Elves do not treat their wives in this fashion, and I had had enough.  Sometimes I feel as though all I do is defend Vallia, and yet I know that should she ever decide to defend herself, she is far more capable than I.  I could not even stand his presence any longer, and pulled my Karanaj away from the others, preparing to rest for the night.  I sat for a moment, to write this, and I feel a sadness now as I contemplate lying down in Kara’s arms.  I feel guilt, for as always, when I look upon him, I think of Kalanthor.  But I cannot live a life of regrets, or questions, and I will have to be safe in the knowledge that I have done as I must, for my people, for Karanaj, and for myself.  It will have to be comfort enough.

---Aliya Umian


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 1, 2002)

*Spoke too Soon of Queen of Evil*

Misha has arrived with his journal in hand...

*Misha’s Journal #11*

_10th day of the Drawing Down_

I had a dream… I am not sure if it was the liquor, the emotions of my wedding, or if I am just realizing that I have been wed to Vallia.  I dreamt of Ellyn last night, though not by my own will.  It was a pleasant dream, I can say that, but I did not expect to see Ellyn there.  I was a man, the man I used to be, and there was happiness, a brief shining happiness.  But I did not feel whole, and there was something not quite right with the dream.  I love Vallia I know that, but I am not sure what such a dream could mean, especially after my wedding.  It only makes this journey to Amn all the more, unbearable.

That morning was slow, and even I felt lazy, and languid.  Elven guards were knocking on the door; both Karanaj and Aliya were already up and being herded along the hallway by the guards.  I felt it a bit odd myself, but I must say that I was not feeling altogether well.  Or at least I was not thinking as clearly as I could have been.  I wondered aloud where Gruush could be as the elves ushered us down the hallway, I had yet to see a sign of him or Nym.

It was then that the guards turned on us, and violently struck down Aliya with a single slash.  Thain had tipped his hand, as another guard tried to run me through, luckily I was quicker then he ever thought I could be and I evaded the slash.  I moved quickly on Aliya’s attacker as the rest of the “elven guards” turned on us.  Vallia turned on one of her attackers but… he was much too skilled for her and took advantage of an opening and ran her through, I wanted to scream but my opponent continued to slash at me.  I evaded as best as I could, and fared better then the rest of my comrades, but the situation looked bleak.  They had used the surprise to their advantage and were making short work of my companions.  

I remember an overwhelming fear welling up in my stomach, these warriors were skilled, even more so then myself, I wager.  Both my love and Aliya were down and most likely dying.  It was not a good moment for us, I contemplated running… to gather strength and retaliate.  I told Karanaj this mentally, I feel ashamed that I thought such words.  I nearly turned to go, when I saw the Queen and her guards arrive and aid us in the battle.  I coughed on my blood and turned my attention to Thain’s assassins and I launched myself once more into the fray.  I called upon the strength of Corellon to guide my hand.  I was heedless of my own injuries as I fought for the honor of the elves, my Queen, and my love.  Each slash I withstood only fueled my fire of determination, I must live, but I will not live as a coward.  Death is more preferable to such utter cowardice.

I was close to death when the guards helped us put the assassins down.  I quickly moved to heal Gruush as both Aliya and Vallia had been brought back to consciousness with potions of healing.  I turned to the Queen and apologized for I knew that we could not stay to assist in cleaning up the mess.  Vallia administered healing to me, as I turned to go.  I do not enjoy having to kill my people, Thain, has gone much too far.  I can already see that I will have to face Thain; for the good of these elves, they need a strong and just leader.  Thain will die, and it will be my hand that brings him his destruction, I will have the leadership of these elves…  But for the moment I could only focus on leaving the village quickly, I mounted my horse and rode quickly out of the town.  I took a final glance at the village, for I know I shall not return here, for quite some time if ever.  I was saddened, for much of my life has been changed in that village, a village that has no name…

But I digress, we moved quickly through the countryside, I galloped hard, for it was easy enough to assume that Thain would have his men out looking for us along the roads.  The journey through the woods was for the most part quiet, as I collected my thoughts; the dream… the ambush… and the future all weighed heavily on my mind.  I thought of my wife as well, for she means everything to me.  But I have many tough choices ahead.  

Vallia and myself, we are both leaders by nature, she has the cultured and calm leadership of noble birth, and I… I can assume that my skills are much rougher and less refined then hers.  I play very few games of tact and diplomacy unless it suits a need; I am a leader of example.  I am afraid that we are destined to be as much rivals, as we are man and wife, for we both have our visions of the future.  Compromise may be our only saving grace.  And I am not good at compromising… not all.

The afternoon passed in silence, until the woods became rough and nearly impassable.  I decided that this was as good as any time to take a moment to rest, eat, and gather our bearings.  Nym searched for extra food while I inspected the landscape; thankfully my love brought with her a large bounty of apples.  Such a wonderful and loving wife she is, well so far at least.  She still thinks of my words as little more then frivolous notions but that is another story.  

I found a small trail and lead the group along its winding path.  It was not well traveled, but it sufficed until we came a thin natural rock bridge.  I did not like its look and wanted to turn back, but the rest wanted to press on without our horses.  I still believe it would not have been a difficult matter to find another trail, or blaze our own.  But the others were adamant and dismounted and began to cross the perilous land bridge.  The fools, but if they do not trust my judgment, then I can only assume they get whatever comes to them.  I decided to cross last and was about light the brush afire to deter our followers when I noticed after trying to call to my comrades that I was alone.  They had simply disappeared, or more precise had fallen into the gaping hole beneath the natural stone bridge.

I couldn’t help but laugh at their predicament; sometimes I do love being correct.  If only to show that Vallia should listen to me every now and then.  I find she tends to act and only marginally pay heed to the wisdom and words I do have. I did not have long to mull over my thoughts before something snatched my by my leg and tossed me into the hole as well.  I feel into a spongy substance, which cushioned much of my fall.  I heard sounds of fighting and followed the sounds through darkened caverns to find Aliya, Vallia, and Karanaj at least well if not somewhat frazzled from battling some giant spiders.  Did I mention I really hate bugs?  

I admit I might have gloated somewhat at our predicament and made some choice comments about how following my idea may have fared better.  I could not help it; I do love getting the better of my wife, if only to show that maybe once in her life she might trust my judgment.  Just once, that is all I ask; I understand I am just a street rat, and not nobility but there are times when she might want to listen to what I have to say.  But being a princess born and bred, I am sure she is used to being obeyed without question.  Too bad for her.

We stumbled around those caverns for some time before we met up once more with Nym and Gruush.  Then we pushed onwards and I believe I fell down a hole into a large webbed cavern with a giant spider and many smaller scuttling spiders.  As fearsome as they sounded we made short work of them and pressed on.  I admire Aliya’s magical talents, even if she does tend to defend Vallia over much for something as little and as simple as gloating.  We snatched some treasure from the webs and then made haste out of the caverns.  We crossed the gully at least and were safe on the opposite side of the of the natural bridge.  For that I am thankful, though I do miss that horse, it was a such a good steed.  But I digress; we continued on and camped not too long after our escape from the spidery pits.  Vallia was upset with me that much was obvious and she said very little to me.  Aliya did all the talking, and I can see her opinion of me as well is about the same as Vallia’s.  I do not care, Vallia will see that I am not upset with her, and if she does not she will learn.  I love her, but I will not change, not again, I have changed enough in these intervening months.  I hate that I make her feel this way, but sometimes one must see that they must grow to trust and rely on another.  

She snubbed my words, without any consideration.  It is painful, and I am sorry Vallia, but for now this is for the best.  Aliya may not see it, but her manner is irrelevant to me, the only person who matters is Vallia.  Vallia I love you, but I will not allow you to control my life… I have other pressing concerns then such familial squabbles… the schism has begun and I know that I must face Thain… for the Queen… my people… and for my wife…  

-Misha “Burning Rose” Koldun


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2002)

*Next Journal on the way*

Hmm things take a turn for the worse... for our hero... and sadly much of it brought upon himself... do'oh


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2002)

*Misha's Journal #12: A sad Tale of Loss*

*Misha's Journal #12*

_30th of Deepwinter, 1373 DR_

Happiness is a fleeting dream that I know now I will never have. It is not my place to know happiness, only the cold unrelenting grip of pain. I have lost Ellyn, and I fear I have lost Vallia as well. Perhaps it is for the best, for her, for maybe all I do is bring her pain. She has been cursed with a love for me that will never die, and that curse has brought her nothing but pain. Tears can do little to show the pain I suffer, for it pales to what Vallia has been placed through.

We are in Amn now, after a month of gratingly silent travel, she has been like a ghost. Perhaps my words wounded her more so then I ever could imagine. I was happy to be in Athkatla, back in Amn on home turf. Or so I thought, but the ghosts of the past, haunt me everywhere I look. I was swamped with the images of my youth, and the troubled dreams of Ellyn… I had thought it was but a passing dream, but the closer we came to Amn, the more intense they became.

I did what I could to try and lift Vallia’s spirit, but she was listless and I had grown weary of her manner. She would not talk to me, she would not listen to me, and perhaps at the time I wondered if she still loved me. Gruush left as we soon entered the Waft to visit his brother monks, while the rest of us entered the Waft. I decided that perhaps we should seek rest at the Silent Siren, where our adventures began, I might add. Unfortunately it was there that my string of bad luck would begin.

A large oaf, Adka, sadly I knew him all too well in my youth decided that my Vallia would be the perfect prize for him to take home. Of course I had to intervene, at first I tried to lighten the mood by buying a round of drinks, hoping that this would not need to come to blows. Not that I wasn’t prepared to do so, mind you, but I am trying to keep bloodshed to a minimum. I told him, I was Burning Rose, to which he retorted that Burning Rose was dead. A somewhat true statement, though I will reiterate I am very much alive. But the Burning Rose he knew is very much gone. Adka of course felt the need to press the issue and I nearly moved to gut him where he stood when I heard the familiar voice of my past… Vandal.

I whirled and came face to face with him, his face swathed in cloth, his clothes dark, he emanated power. The Shadow Thieves had been good to Vandal, much too good. His demeanor had not changed, not that I expected it to. But of course as old friends we exchanged pleasantries although, at the time I doubt he knew who I was, since last we parted I was a man and not an elf. He took us into his custody and led us towards a safe house, all as I had expected, until he took Vallia and Aliya to a different location. That, I did not expect and it was then I wondered what game Vandal could be playing. I will not deny that I was on edge as were the rest of my allies. I was surprised to see Gruush though, since he had parted company, but it seems Vandal’s eyes are everywhere.

He brought us into an interior chamber and it was only then that he revealed his face; it was ebon-black, yet it was Vandal. I did not understand what change could have taken hold in Vandal’s heart. But I feared, correctly that negotiations would not go as I had planned. It was then that Vandal asked how it was that I became an elf. I must admit I tried to stall why I thought of a convenient excuse to keep Vallia and Aliya safe and yet satisfy his curiosity. Vandal as always saw through my attempt but he at least gave the illusion that my story satisfied his whims. Vandal had definitely risen through the ranks of the Shadow Thieves; he of course had the stomach and the ambition to do what had to be done. He asked me then of Ellyn and I felt as if slapped, I had been trying to keep her from my mind, to stay focused on the task at hand. I told Vandal that she had passed on; I was surprised by his words;

_“I am sorry, I did not know. I always thought... if you two parted, you would return to us.”_

At the time I was not sure what he meant by that, but knowing what I do now, I can see just how far he had fallen. Yet everything he has done, he has done out of a twisted form of friendship. But I stayed the course and moved the conversation to the Sword and the Jewel, if only to keep my thoughts on the moment and not of the past. I told him I wanted information on where to find the Sword, and that I knew where the Jewel was but I could not get to it without the Sword. I tried to appeal to his sense of greed, but perhaps I sorely underestimated just far Vandal had fallen. In the end, my attempts were futile, it seems that both Aliya and Vallia were to be handed over to an elven lord, Thain. It seems that him and Vandal were “old” friends, immediately I knew that this would only get worse. I knew what Vandal intended, and in that instant, the last vestige of friendship in my heart burned away replaced by hatred. Vandal had fallen far, and his only salvation was death. I could not sway his mind and in the end he threw us out on the street, and spared us for the sake of our friendship.

I was unsure of what to do as we wandered the streets until I thought of the place where Ellyn and I often stayed. I thought quickly got my bearings and then rushed through the streets, the rest of my allies followed as I raced through the streets, snatching an apple from a fruit stand on the way. I slowed my run to a walk as I came closer to the decrepit building that I had once called home. It had not changed much, even the bums and vagrants seemed familiar, and I could almost see Ellyn outside tending to our clothes on the line. A brief smile came to my face as I continued on wrapped in the comforting throes of nostalgia.

I had Karanaj use his spell of “Bull’s Strength” upon us before we entered, an act of prudence in case we would have to fight, an extra ounce of strength can always help I say. We then entered my old home; the interior was the same as it had always been. I smiled briefly before listening to the first door; I could not make out much and simply opened the door and entered. Two men playing cards looked at me in surprised and demanded what I wanted. I leveled my blade at them and whispered for them to be silent. They confirmed my suspicions that the Shadow Thieves used this place as a safe house. I smiled and had them go to their knees before the woman who would turn my world upside down entered the room. She entered the room from an adjacent back room, and was a slim haunting beauty. She was the spitting image of Ellyn, her only distinguishing feature being her crimson red hair. But the eyes… they reminded me of Ellyn’s eyes.

I remember uttering her name, lost in a moment of pure remembrance. I had to shake off the thoughts and focus on the task at hand. I had Nym and Gruush bind the two men, and I assured them that neither would come to harm if they complied. I turned to the half-elven woman again mesmerized by her uncanny resemblance to Ellyn; it was then that I heard Vandal’s voice echoing through the room. I turned to the hallway but saw nothing but his voice continued, taunting me, laughing at my predictability. I told him that I would not leave Athkatla without Vallia and he replied;

_“So it is the wildcat ...who has taken Ellyn's place. How many must you lose before you cease replacing them?”_

The words stung me bitterly, like nothing else in this world. I wondered for a brief moment if the words were true… if I had tried to replace Ellyn with Vallia. Even now, I do not know, for the similarities are there. Vallia is very much like Ellyn, more so then I care to realize. I love them both, but I could not live with myself if I have chosen Vallia simply as a reminder of Ellyn…

Vandal’s voice trailed off as the half-elven girl, I would come to know as Noriya spoke up, asking if I knew Ellyn. I told her I knew her well, to which she seemed confused. Ellyn had never mentioned an elf, in turn I told her I was a man then, a man by the name of Misha Koldun. She seemed surprised but elated and then told me something I never expected to hear. Ellyn was with child before she died, and perhaps she had given birth before she passed. There are no words to express the rush of pain, anger and torment I felt in those brief moments as the words ripped through my frame. I fear I lost myself for a moment, trying to cope with a thousand thoughts at once. In the end, I resorted to anger, and claimed that I had no child and that all I wanted was Vallia. She was angry and ran to her room, I followed of course and kicked in her door. To find nothing, the room was empty. Thankfully after a brief search Nym found a trap door in the floor leading into the sewers.

We went down into the sewers and followed Nym, he has a talent for tracking and scouting which served us well in the sewers. We moved quickly until four rogues, pawns of the Shadow Thieves, blocked our path. I was in no mood to parley, when they spoke I answered with a vicious swing of my blade cutting into the rogue with two terrible slashes. The rest of my allies moved to engage the rogues, the melee quick and bloody neither side neither asking nor giving any quarter. I must admit I was angry and relished the chance to shed blood if only to abate my anger and pain. The battle seemed to be well in hand until I was hit in the back with magic-missiles, I truly loathe that spell. A mage was some distance away behind us and assaulted me with reckless abandon. I took my opponents head and turned to rush towards the mage my blade in hand, thankfully my boots granted me quick speed and allowed me to cover the distance rather easily. I dropped to my knees and drew my long bow and aimed waiting for the mage to cast his spells once more. I launched a flurry of arrows, but to no avail, I could not disrupt his concentration as he casted. In the end his magic knocked me senseless. If it were not for the quick actions of Karanaj then I fear I may have lost my life once more. Once the cool liquid of the potion went down my throat, I stood once more and began to heal the others with the wand Karanaj had given me.

We pressed on after the checking the bodies, I was still feeling the fires of rage, but maintained my focus. The group still needed a levelheaded leader, if we were to find Vallia and Aliya, alive. We came to the end of the sewer line, there was a ladder that leads to a manhole cover, and I took a moment to listen before going up. The street was dirty and fairly unsavory, it smelled of my youth and I was on familiar turf once more. I took a moment to get my bearings when I saw the flash of red hair down the road. I rushed quickly after and caught Noriya quite easily. I grabbed her and drug her into an alley and then pushed her against a wall, needless to say I was not happy with the way things had gone over the course of the day.

We exchanged vicious little words, and I nearly lost my temper with her. But thankfully Karanaj intervened and I was able to collect my thoughts and words and convince Noriya of my good intentions despite myself. She told me what I had begun to suspect, that Vandal killed Ellyn, my hatred towards has only intensified. She led us to a dirty seedy tavern, a place where Vandal usually keeps women, for what purpose I do not know, but I am sure it is more foul then good. The place was as much as I expected it to be, dirty and unsavory and filled with characters that would best be left alone in the darkness. Noriya took to fawning over me, showering me with “mock” affection. I have to say I rather enjoyed the attention. I had Nym go upstairs at Noriya’s request while the rest of us waited down below.

I am not sure what compelled me, but I thanked Noriya for her help, to which she simply kissed me. Not an act, but a kiss, she smiled at me, and I felt as if once more Ellyn was in my arms. I felt as if Ellyn was at my side once more, and a strange feeling of calm and peace fell over me, an old feeling I had not felt in some time. I became distracted focusing on Ellyn… I mean Noriya… I don’t know… but at some point I remember stepping outside and thanking Noriya for her kindness despite my actions. She smiled at me as I placed my hands on her hips, and then I kissed her. I kissed my Ellyn deeply, though even if she called herself Noriya, she felt so much like my Ellyn. I lost myself in her eyes, and her lips. If it had not been for Nym, I would have lost much more to her. Nym had returned under the cloak of invisibility along with Vallia in his arms. I was shocked and I remembered then my vows to Vallia, my marriage, and my love for her. I felt a wash of shame. I had little time to ponder my actions as the rest of my allies gathered around me, Noriya leading us to a place we could use as shelter and rest.

Nym placed Vallia on the bed and the spell dissipated, they had beaten her badly, for as Aliya said, she would not stop fighting. I seethed, but I knew that was my Vallia, my wife, she was like me, she would never give up. Never, and I knew then why I loved Vallia and only Vallia. She was not a replacement, but my soul mate. I used my divine magic to heal Vallia and then I kissed her lips lightly as she uttered my name. I could only smile, and I knew then that I would have to let Ellyn go, and keep only Vallia in my heart.

I bade Aliya watch over her and turned to I could speak with Noriya once more. I had much to make amends for, but sadly the words did not come. Only more kisses, more washes of memory, more pain… I did not want to lose Ellyn again, but I knew in my heart that she was not Ellyn. She was only a painful reminder of a past I cannot reclaim. All I can do is hope that I can find my child, which is my one hope to make good on the faults of my past. I led her outside and finally during the midst of another kiss I told her, that I could not, for in my lust I wanted Noriya, but in my heart… my love… my soul… was only for Vallia. Noriya left me then… I did not wish to see her go… but it was for the best.

I returned to Vallia amidst glares from both Karanaj and Aliya, I tried to dismiss them as best as I could. But I understood that I had shamed myself in their eyes, I had failed as a husband, and my only course was to make amends. Aliya and Karanaj left me then alone with Vallia. I told her that I felt her sister had assumptions about me, and that I did not like her. Vallia then said;

_“My sister is not one to make assumptions. She deals in facts. What were you doing outside?”_

I broke then, I could not lie to her, and I told her the truth, I held nothing back. She turned away from me; I tried to comfort her with a kiss but she would have none of it. I had failed, and all I had left to give was my love and my honest words. She bade me to go and I asked her if she still loved, her words barely escaped her lips tortured… but she said yes. I felt a deeper shame them, for she had no choice in her love, if she could she would hate me I am sure; for I am truly a bastard. I took off my ring in that moment and placed it on the dresser and looked to Vallia and told her goodbye. It was the hardest thing I have ever done. I do not know if she will ever accept me again, I am a horrible despicable man, and happiness is perhaps the one thing I shall never hold dear. Like butterfly it will wilt under my care, best to let it be and only watch… but never hold. For I am not worthy of it, and I doubt I ever shall be.

Aliya found me some time later, but her words only served to drive me deeper into the depths of my despair and anger. She considered me the fool to tell Vallia the truth, she called me foolish, and I can see that if she could, she would drive Vallia from me. She asked why I told her, all I had to give is that I shall not have a marriage based on lies. Even silence, is but a pitiful lie and I will not do that too Vallia. Even if she must live in pain, to hide such a greater sin, and I will not persist in deceit. Misha Koldun is not a coward. I will continue my quest, I will find a way in this life or the next to make amends for my actions this night. Vallia may never accept me again, but I am prepared, for I shall never love another. Vallia Koldun is my one true love, never will I know the love of another, for my heart belongs to her. The ghosts of my past, have been laid to rest. Now I must make good on my words; Vandal and Thain both will die, I will retrieve the Sword (alone if I must), and I will support my Queen in all things. Ultimately I wish to have my Vallia, but if not, I will see to it, to make this world a place fitting for her people… for our people… I am not sure how.. but I will try… the Champion of Corellon has much to atone for… if it takes an eternity I will not falter. I am sorry Vallia, I truly am… one day I hope I can make amends for this transgression…

_-Misha_


----------



## Talindra (Mar 3, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal
30th day of Deepwinter, 1373 DR

It has been a long journey back to Athkatla.  I had no desire to return to Amn, for I believe there are memories there best forgotten.  But the Shadow Thieves were our only lead on the sword, and I was loath to voice my objections, fearing they would sound too much like fear of the past.  Things between Misha and myself have been strained, and I have to say that I have spoken to him only when necessary over the last month.  I do not wish to chastise him for being himself, and yet, I question his wisdom in speaking his mind so plainly.  He will never become the ruler he wishes to be until he learns that things are not always black and white, and that absolute honesty can be as cruel as deception.

As we entered the city, perhaps Misha sensed my apprehension, for he tried once again to communicate with me mentally, asking "What is on your mind?"  I did not answer and after a pause, he commented "You don't talk to me anymore... I wonder if this is the norm for Elven marriages...”  I did not reply again, and it is not out of malice or anger.  I simply don’t know what to say to him anymore.  We have never spoken clearly;  in truth, he seems content in not discussing anything at all.  Although, I must admit that I have not tried as hard as I could to make my feelings clear. 

Gruush left us at this point, wishing to visit his monastery.  I thought it premature when we had no place to stay, but said nothing.  The weather here is harsh, and much colder than I am accustomed to.  As always, Karanaj noticed my discomfort, and quickly pulled an extra cloak from his things, wrapping it around me.  I smiled my thanks as we moved through the snow covered streets towards the Waft, and the welcoming glow of the Silent Siren.

As we entered, I immediately felt something was amiss.  The common room was filled to capacity with large burly men laughing and talking loudly, but it all seemed forced somehow.  Misha did not appear to notice anything out of the ordinary, and walked to the bar quickly.  Nym arranged for rooms as Misha bought a round for the room, obviously trying to ease the tension.  I could feel eyes on me, and turned just as a huge tree trunk of a man stepped forward, putting his arm around me.  He named himself Adka, and although he was an oaf, I had no wish to draw any more attention to us, so I tolerated his advances.  Misha, however, did not take so kindly to them, and Nym and Karanaj quickly moved to back him up, though Aliya tempered Kara’s mood with a quick touch, and a slight shake of her head.

Misha tried to intimidate the big man, but he clearly had no respect for ‘little elfs’ as he called us.  Misha named himself ‘Burning Rose’, which I did not believe to be wise, but I held my tongue.  The men scoffed at him, claiming that Burning Rose was dead;  true enough, I fear.  Misha’s ardent defense of me was sweet, if misguided, and I have to admit that I was secretly pleased at his anger.  He is coy with his emotions, and I have never been sure of him.  Sometimes I feel as though I am means to an end, a path to wealth and royalty.  At other times, I feel as though I am but a poor substitute for what he has lost, and I am not sure if it is possible to compete with a ghost…..Ellyn….

Even as Misha argued with Adka, he railed at me mentally, saying "I do not enjoy silence from you... it is like a festering wound...and again silence..."  He paused a moment, as he exchanged taunts with the large man, then continued with "I am going to kill him..."I really detest that Adka..."

I became alarmed and attempted to calm him, saying "Patience Misha.", to which he replied "I have patience...I am more annoyed at your silence then anything else... you have not talked to me in weeks...What, you do not love me anymore?  Is our marriage... our bond that short lived?"

I was frustrated and angry that THIS of all times was when he chose to discuss the matter, and I cut him off with "Is this the time to discuss this?"

He quickly responded with "You did not answer me... I love you... but you act as if you do not..."

I thought the words immediately, before I considered what I was saying "Sometimes, I wish I didn't.  It would be easier."  My answer was silence, as the men around rose, apparently sensing danger as Misha continued to threaten Adka.  They surrounded us, and I knew with a sinking heart that we could not hope to fight them all.  

Misha drew his sword, and I was ready for the fight when a voice sounded from behind Misha, saying "You certainly bluster as Burning Rose did."  Misha turned, and I could see in his eyes that he recognized the man who had spoken, something I was not sure was a good thing.  The crowd parted in respect for this man, who was wrapped from head to toe in a cloak, as he continued "Burning Rose always was a fool."

Misha turned, flicking his beads... "and you knew Burning Rose?"

"I did." the man replied.

"And you are?" Misha asked.

The man smiled under the shadow of his hood "I have many names.  I would advise you lower your weapon.  You are well covered, and I have allies other than those you see."
Misha looked thoughtful "One of those names wouldn't happen to be Vandal, would it>" he asked as he lowered his blade to the floor.  Karanaj and Nym lowered their swords as well.

The man chuckled.  "Perhaps you did know Burning Rose after all."

Misha pointed the tip of the blade to the floor. "I did not seek a fight here... and yes I did know.. him... somewhat well... he taught me much before... he died..."

The cloaked man gestured, and my skin prickled as I heard the sound of crossbow bolts clicking into place echoing around the room.  "We have been waiting for you."

Misha looked surprised, even as my heart sank. "Waiting?"

The man ignored him, ordering "Sheathe your weapons, and come with us.  You will not be harmed."

Misha and the others sheathed their blades, as Karanaj said "And you know how to show your good intentions."

The man glanced at Karanaj dismissively.  "I show nothing.  You are in no position.  Foolish it was of you to come here."

Misha looked grim "We had no alternative.  Lead us then..." as he nodded to the figure.

The man laughed.  "There is always a choice.....Burning Rose would have said."

Misha replied "Of course there is always a choice...and fighting our way might be possible... though I suppose only someone such as Burning Rose may have a chance at such an endeavor...but I think we may be able to come to an understanding..."  Even as Misha said that, I was not so sure.  I am afraid that his confidence and frank naivete will get us all killed.

The man seemed impatient with Misha now.  "There is no understanding.  You will come with us, or you will die.  That is your choice."

Misha shrugged "Then I guess we go for now, that is my choice.  Death is not high on my list of things to do today."

The man nodded, and two men move to each person's side, taking hold of their arms.  "Just a precaution, you see."

Misha snarled "Of course." as Nym frowned unhappily.  "Shall we?"

Adka took my arm, although more gently than I had expected and smiled widely at Misha as he pulled me out the door.

I saw Misha grit his teeth, but he kept his temper as I lost sight of him.  

The thieves shoved me quickly through the streets, entering a building that seemed to be a warehouse, until a false box was moved, opening a door into a spacious living space.  I entered, and the men left, although there were several women in the room.  Scantily clad, they appeared to be slaves, and they kept trying to force me to change my clothes.  Aliya was brought in a few moments later, and I became concerned at being separated from the others.  I shouted questions at the thugs, but I was ignored as Aliya was shoved to my side, and we were left alone.  The women persisted in pressing their shameful attire upon us, and finally I lost my temper, drawing my sword and making my point very clear…..and sharp.

Several men entered, at least ten, and I had a sinking feeling as I saw an elf among them, an elf who looked far too pleased to see us.  He spoke “So, princesses, we meet at last.  I must admit you have led me a merry chase, but Lord Thain will be pleased in the morning when he arrives to find you here, and those meddlesome friends of yours dead.”

I grew angry then, and I heard Aliya chanting next to me as I rose, sword in hand, launching myself at the elf.  I heard a distant explosion as I fought, and knew Aliya was doing what she could, although I scarcely hoped it would be enough.  I felt blows rain down upon me from all sides;  there were just too many, but I would not stop fighting…..

To my surprise, Misha chose this moment to continue our earlier conversation, asking "Well then... is that how you feel?  This was all a mistake... then... if it is so tell me..."

I told him quickly "Misha, I do not have the time to discuss this now.  "I am...otherwise occupied."

And I was just able to comprehend his reply of "Fine." as the room around me went black.


I do not remember much of the time following that, vague voices, I think once Misha called to me, but I could not answer.  I felt myself being moved and carried numerous times, and I think Aliya was with me as well.  They poured some foul liquid down my throat, and I slept for a time, but the pain followed me even in my dreams.  I dreamt over and over of Misha’s death at the hands of these men, and my rage built inside me, with no release.

My next rational thought came as I felt healing energies flow through me, and the first words out of my mouth were “Misha?”
It hurt to speak, and I could tell that my entire body had taken the brunt of a very nasty beating.  I shudder to think how I must have appeared, for I am sure that my face was blue and swollen.  

He kissed my lips lightly... "I am here, my love."

Relief flowed through me, and my next thought was of my sister and I asked "Aliya?"

I opened my eyes just a little to see Nym standing by my side, smiling, even as Misha stood... and turned away, saying... "I am glad you are back with us...Aliya, could you tend to her?"

I persisted in asking "Is Aliya well?" but I felt something seize my heart in my chest as I saw Misha turn to an unfamiliar half-elven woman as he stepped out of the room.  She glanced at me and followed quietly, and I felt as though I might die.

Karanaj laid a hand gently on my arm, saying "She is well." even as I could support myself no longer and laid back against the pillow, in shock.  Karanaj pulled up a chair and sat next to me, cleaning my wounds carefully and gently.  I have never felt so lost and alone as I did in that moment, crazy with wondering what was happening outside that room, and thinking that perhaps I had managed to drive Misha away forever.  I looked up at Karanaj, and smiled sadly, remarking "He hates me....."

Karanaj shook his head, "He loves you."

"With all his soul" Nym added.

"Then where has he gone?" I almost wailed at them.

Nym shrugged as Karanaj replied uncertainly "He... he has gone to deal with his past.  And to sulk over not being able to keep you from being taken..."

That sounded like my Misha, and I could not help but feel a little warmth inside as I said "I could not stop it, nor could he."

Karanaj chuckled "And you know that wouldn't upset either of you any less."

I quickly became sad again, as I noted "I know if he was injured I would not leave his side.”

Karanaj sighed, "I know that too."

I believe all this talk had made Nym somewhat uncomfortable as he excused himself with  "Glad to have you and Aliya back, Vallia.  I'll see you in the morning.  I'm going to get some rest."

"Thank you for your help Nym.  I will not forget it." I said as he stepped quietly from the room.

Karanaj, looking sad, tried to change the subject with "Are you hungry?"

Forgetting myself, I smiled, and then winced at the pain "I'm starving."

"Alright. Well, this might be very useful, then” Karanaj said as he pulled out the rod, and concentrated as it glowed with power.  In a flash everyone in the room had food and drink sitting before them, and my bruises felt considerably better, and I was almost refreshed.  Karanaj smiled and helped me sit up to eat, as Gruush grabbed some food and sat in the corner to rest and meditate.
Aliya, Karanaj, and I all ate as though we had not eaten in some time, which, come to think of it, we had not.  After we had finished, Aliya helped me out of my armor, and washed my face, brushing my hair for me as she used to when we were only girls.

Karanaj was just asking if I was comfortable when Misha re-entered the room, saying "I have reconciled my past."

Karanaj quickly kissed my forehead, saying "Good night, dear sister."

Misha glanced to Aliya... "You glower all you like." and I noted to my surprise she did look angry.  I bade Kara good night, as he and Aliya left, and Misha said after her “but I love your sister... and I know that truly now."  Misha closed the door behind them, saying “I do not like her.” 

I did not like this, but wanting to be sure I had heard him correctly, I asked  "Do not like whom?"

He quickly replied, scowling "Your sister, she makes assumptions about me.. and knows nothing of me." He sat beside me with a sigh. "But I am glad you are safe... I nearly turned this whole city upside down looking for you."

I thought this over carefully, not wanting to let him change the subject, wondering what Aliya knew that I did not.  "My sister is not one to make assumptions.  She deals in facts."

"What facts?" Misha asked, looking somewhat uncomfortable.

I drew a deep breath and asked “What were you doing outside?"

Misha seemed not to hear the question as he continued "That I kissed that Noriya... that she taunted me with visions of Ellyn.  I will admit it... there was a passion there... a ghostly phantom of what I once had."  I turned away, not able to bear hearing anymore.  It was as if all my fears had come to pass.  I truly hate Amn.  He turned my face back to him saying "I chose love over lust." as he kissed my lips "for in all this world... you are my love... now and forever."

I was revolted by this and pushed him away.  "Do not kiss me with lips that taste like her."

Misha stood, looking angry and hurt.  "I gave you the truth.  I love you... I knew you deserved as much."

I turned away, not wanting him to see the tears gathering in my eyes, as I said "Leave me."

Misha replied quietly "No."

I whispered "Yes."

Misha said, ashamed... "Tell me then one thing... do you still love me?"

I could not bear it, and yet the word came out anyway, barely audible "Yes."

"I am sorry Vallia... a thousand times... sorry." He sounded sincere, and yet, it was too soon, the feeling too raw, and I refused to let him see me cry.

"Then go." I almost begged.

He was silent for a moment, then said "I will go... I am sorry...I will not wear this again... until you feel me worthy of your love..."  I heard a light sound, as he must have placed the ring on the table.  "Goodbye”  I heard only a whisper, and then the door closing, and I cried as I had never cried before, my heart breaking.  I had told Aliya the events as they transpired, and I was not surprised to hear a faint knocking at my door.

Karanaj whispered "Vallia?"  I heard the door open, and then felt a touch on my shoulder.  I wiped my face quickly, turning, hoping against hope that is was Misha, but Karanaj said quietly “It's just me, Vallia...." as he wiped at the tears I missed very gently.
I sat up, turning and hugging him tightly, for in all the world, there was no one else I would rather have had at that moment than Karanaj, my brother, truly my best friend.  I cried in his arms, for how long I could not say, then as the tears subsided, I asked him the question that had been ringing in my head.

"You knew...."

Karanaj sighed "I knew... yes. I wanted to tell you, but I saw how hurt you were, and I couldn't bring myself to say anything.”

"That is why Aliya looks the way she does." I stated.

Karanaj nodded. "I know. She shows anger, and I, compassion.  It still burns me up to see him do this to you, but I know that you love him no matter what."

I shook my head against his shoulder "I don't know, Kara.....Sometimes I think it would be better to never see him again."

Karanaj sighed again, "Sometimes I would agree with you."

I said "I think the loneliness of being without him would be better than the pain of being with him."

I felt a wetness on my cheek as Karanaj let a few tears fall.  "That... I can't tell you." he said.

I reached up and wiped them away.  "I cannot talk to him anymore, Kara."

Karanaj attempted to smile, but still looked very sad.  "All I can say... he doesn't deserve you."

I smiled, a twisted smile of bitterness.  "I don't deserve him."

 "You never deserve what he does to you."  Karanaj agreed.  "You are much better than that."

His ardor brought a smile to my face.  "Thank you Kara, you are a good friend, and my sister is very lucky."

"I wish you had been so lucky as well." Karanaj replied.

The words stabbed deep.  "I thought I had."

Karanaj stared into my eyes, "I will make sure you are always happy... with or without him."  and beamed a reassuring smile at me.

I could not help but smile back, saying  "I will be fine."  and I grimaced as a twinge of pain flashed through my face at the smile.

He kissed my forehead, "I will stay until you fall asleep."

I nodded, knowing he was true to his word and settled myself into the covers, and closing my eyes.  I fell asleep very quickly.  When I awoke, it was still dark, and Misha was nowhere to be found.  I realized quickly that he had taken me literally, at my word, and would not return.  I feel numb as I write this by dim candlelight, knowing that I have driven him away, and knowing that he was never mine to begin with.  I will not use his name any longer, but my former name is also not my own.  For now, I shall simply be Vallia, and take what comfort I can find in that, as cold as it may be.  I cannot compete with a ghost, and I refuse to.  His heart will never truly be mine, and perhaps his absence is the best thing.  But why does it have to hurt so badly……………..

--Vallia


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2002)

*Bump*

Post coming soon...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2002)

*all caught up...*

31st day of Deepwinter, 1373 DR

Time marches onward endlessly, it does not stop… it does not falter… it is eternal and stays the course.  Even when I wish it would slow to a halt to allow me a moment’s respite, it will not.  For time is ever moving, it continues onward without mercy, without thought, and I am slave to its whim.  It is comforting thought though that I shall live much longer then I have any right to do so, but that shall be as much a boon as it is a curse.  Perhaps I am getting ahead of myself, my thoughts are jumbled, for much has happened in the last day to give me pause.

I had left the haven, at Vallia’s request and I must admit my heart broke into a thousand pieces at leaving her side.  But she needed time to heal, and perhaps at the time it was for the best.  But as things go, time would not let me sit idle, as Nym came upon me while I stood and watched the city of Athkatla from the rooftops.  The sight was breathtaking, but bittersweet, I could see that I could never return here as Misha Koldun.  I had noticed him but I had yet to turn myself from the sight of the skyline as he continued to speak to me.  He seemed an earnest friend, and even called me the future king, and spoke of duty.  A duty that I had believed would carry him through, but perhaps allegiance to an ideal when faced the reality of things was too much for him.  But I am getting ahead of myself…

Nym and I went into the night to fetch a drink and perhaps soothe my fevered mind.  I was quite angry, with myself, with Noriya, and Amn.  Perhaps if we had never come here, none of this would have happened, but one cannot control the winds of fate, and I must not run… for running is what began this mess.  Thoughts were rushing through my mind as took a sip of the deep ale, Nym did not have the stomach for it, and I must admit, the ale was a bit strong for my elven frame.  Sometimes I forget, how different elves are from humans, and how much we are alike.  

We had not been in the tavern long when Noriya entered along with four thugs.  I was somewhat surprised to see her, and yet in a way it was fitting.  I cannot say I was in the best mood when I approached her and I do not think she appreciated my candor, nor my manner.  I was rather short with her and I know now she was trying to help me but at the time, I do not think I wanted her help so much as someone to blame for my idiocy.  She was a welcome target till I realized that I had brought much of the pain upon myself, perhaps I should have listened to her, or perhaps not.  But I do know I left that place rather quickly; Noriya had said a few words that worried me further.  I must have been a fool to think that Vandal or the Guild would simply let us take Vallia and Aliya and expect them to leave us be.  Sometimes I surprise myself with how naïve and obscenely optimistic I have become.

I rushed back to the haven only to hear Vandal’s voice… both Nym and I took cover and scanned the scene, but I could not pace the voice.  I have strange feeling that Vandal has abilities I may not wish to toy with.  Even if I wanted to, just for old time’s sake.

My anger for Vandal had not abated and I only wanted his blood for the part he played in Ellyn’s death.  He told me that the Guild does not so easily let go, and that I had been marked for death after my abrupt departure.  In trying to spare me he killed Ellyn to get me to join them once more.  Instead I disappeared, and he had not the chance to sway with me with his words, nor blackmail me with news of my son.  I didn’t understand then, but Vandal in his twisted sense of friendship was trying to help me, all along, a friend that I abandoned.  Perhaps if the times had been different, perhaps I would be standing at his side working for the Guild still, but that was not my path.  I told him as much, even as he tried to sway me with words of Vallia, my friends, and another child as of yet unborn.  I was stunned, but I continued my ardor and in my fury I lashed out at him with my words, filled with venomous bile.  I hated him, and I cannot say if that hatred will ever die, even if I understand the choices he had to make… but I remember his last words before he departed into the night;

“Then run no more.  I suppose this is goodbye… Living will be a far worse fate than death.”

I must admit at the time… perhaps I thought he spoke of me… but in hindsight, I believe he was speaking of himself.  Despite his actions, inside of Vandal is a man who wishes to atone for the evil’s he has done.  Perhaps he has begun the steps to such atonement, perhaps he will find the strength to see that this path he has taken is broken.  I cannot say, and I will not preach, for each being must choose their own path, and live their life as they see fit.  It is only when they overstep such power that I must step in and correct what has gone wrong.

At any rate I rushed towards the haven, Nym in my wake, I had not the time to explain what I knew.  That even before we arrived; Vallia, Karanaj, Aliya, and Gruush would be gone.  Taken by the Shadow Thieves, though as I learned taken was a misnomer, they were simply placed elsewhere.  It was after we arrived at the haven to discover it empty, that Noriya once again appeared.  I was still angry with her, but I accepted her help.  She related that my Vallia and my allies had been placed on the ethereal realm, after being drugged with a sleeping poison.  I seethed, I was angry with myself, I should have never left them alone.  I knew the dangers of the Guild, their tenacity, and I left them… weak and defenseless.  She told me that when Thain arrived, they would be recalled, a standard operating procedure of the Shadow Thieves.  Alas, it was then that Thain, made his presence known.  As I said before, this past day has been trying indeed.

I whirled and drew my blade, and knew that this night, only one of us would survive this encounter, and as I sit here writing this, one can guess whom the victor was.  Nym and I moved quickly our blade flashing in the night as we faced Thain’s guards as he hung back smiling, what a fool, and how much the better that he is dead now.  I ducked low as the elven warrior engaged me, as our dance began.  

Thain continued to watch as both Nym and I dueled the guards with a fury, the clash of our blades in the night creating sparks as we fought with a righteous fury.  Nym brought down his attacker first as I turned my attention to Thain.  My life’s blood running down my face and arms, but all I could feel was the growing fury as I looked into his cold eyes.  I slashed into him with a fury ripping into his armor drawing blood.  He did not appreciate my show of greeting and retaliated with a powerful attack.  His blade nearly ending my life, I faltered.  Luckily I remembered the potions I had on hand and drank one and then flipped away to gather strength placing distance between Thain and myself as I used my divine magic to heal myself.  Luckily I was able to keep my distance and heal what I could as Thain harried me, I can say that with my skill in tumbling, I can be quite hard to catch, and even harder to stop.  But even with such skill Thain continued to punish me severely as Nym, simply watched.  

At that moment in time I did not realize it, but in the moment when his future king needed him most, he abandoned me to my fate.  I gritted my teeth and lashed out at Thain with a fury, I had little life left to give but I would not run.  One of us that eve would die, thank goodness luck is one of my skills.  That and I have friends in surprisingly high or low places dependent upon a given person’s view.  Just as Thain rose up to destroy me a flash of shadow glided past me, and in the next instant I saw a blade run Thain through.  I stared in astonishment as I used the opportunity to take Thain’s head and then slumped to my knees.  I looked for my mysterious companion but he was gone, as if he was one with the shadow… the darkness.  I remember Noriya returning to me and healing me with her magic, obviously there was much more to this Noriya then her looks let on.  I took what I could of Thain’s gear and then turned to Nym and asked him to follow.  But he said he would not; 

“I am no longer duty bound.  Good-bye.”

The words ripped through me, as if they were a dagger.  Perhaps I had been wrong about Nym, or perhaps I had been right all along, but such a betrayal… I am not sure why but it irks me.  For if I cannot keep my companions then how can I hope to unite the Elven Nation, I have much to learn before undertake such a responsibility.  I have not told Vallia of this, not yet, but I shall deal with this in the utmost subtlety if only to preserve his honor.  Perhaps facing Thain, his kin, and an old friend scarred the young elf more so then I shall ever know.  I cannot say, for he left me then, and I have not seen much of him since.

Noriya led me to Vandal’s home and recounted to me that it was Vandal that had saved my life.  He had been the one to aid me in killing Thain, never a truer friend, or a viler villain.  Yet I understand now that he did so out of friendship, all of these years he has protected me.  Perhaps as I have said before I will never understand his methods, but I can respect that he has never turned his back on me.  Despite how many times I have done so to him.  Now I must wonder who the better friend is…  She also recounted another matter, that indeed vandal has used her as a plant as I had begun to suspect, she was not my Ellyn’s sister.  She was chosen for her resemblance, nothing more.  I was angry, but I decided to let the moment pass.

She brought into her home, for her and Vandal shared residence.  They were a family of sorts, I could not picture Vandal as a family man, but the truth is set out before me.  What transpired next, is strange to me, for I saw my son, Misha.  Misha, such a wonderful little boy, curly locks of brown… pudgy face… and the vibrant green eyes of Ellyn.  I could have cried, and indeed I was moved.  For all that Vandal is, he has kept my son safe, and raised him… I cannot hate such a man that would do such for me, for even in his vile actions he saved a piece of Ellyn.  He has kept Misha as his own, and he has done a finer job then I believe I could ever do.

Vandal and I finally spoke face to face, as friends.  There was no venom, despite all that had happened, there was only understanding.  It was Vandal that told me I had to stop running, and perhaps he was right.  I had been running for so long, I did not know how to stop… but I shall run no more… I have too much at stake to continue on as such.  Misha Koldun shall run no more.  Our words were few, but in the end he told me what I had come to Athkatla for… the location of the Sword.  The Sword was in the hands of a Wyrm in the south, Silvara, across the Ice Valley.  It will be an arduous journey I am sure, but I was thankful that he had helped us so.  We said our goodbyes and I returned to the haven, if only to wait for the morn to come so that I may find someone to aid me in dispelling the magic that kept my love and our companions in the ethereal plane.

Luckily I remembered that Vallia’s temple was located here and I had little trouble finding aid from a spry old priestess by the name of Sister Mariana, she was quite helpful.  Even more so when she discovered I was the Prince, and that my wife was Vallia.  Royalty has its perks I must say.  It was a simple matter to dispel the magic for Sister Mariana, for which I was grateful.  All of my companions were returned from the ethereal and I had my Vallia once more.

I will not go into details here, but Vallia and myself had a long talk.  We discussed the problems that had been growing between us, Ellyn… my actions… my words… and the fact that now as husband and wife, we must together.  For we cannot afford the luxury to be ourselves, we must be paragons.  We cannot show weakness, nor fracture.   I am not sure how, but I shall strive to show a united front, even if she continues to frown upon my methods.  I had nearly forgotten that during our talk I had dropped a letter I had hastily scrawled to Vallia during the night.  Vallia noticed it right off and read it as we prepared to tour the market and perhaps partake of breakfast.  She kissed me with a smile… and then continued on… dragging me along…  I do like it when she is happy… it just makes my life so much easier.

Vallia and I partook of a wonderful morning, and I showed her to Vandal’s abode, so that she could meet my son Misha.  Vallia has such a way with children, I can see that our own child will be in good hands.  I was reluctant to go, when the time came to leave, my soon is very lucky… and I wish I could stay with him forever… and teach him all I know of this world.  But sadly… I know that I must move on… for my quest is nowhere near at an end…  It is a sad thing to know that you will outlive your progeny, I will not age in the short time that Misha will grow… even when he dies I will be but a waif of a youth as far the elves are concerned…  That saddens me… but I will make it up to him as much as I can.  I will make this world a good place for him… I swear…

-Misha Koldun


----------



## Talindra (Mar 15, 2002)

Aliya’s Journal 
30th day of Deepwinter, 1373 DR 

I must admit that I enjoyed the journey to Amn. I have never been there, and I always envied Vallia her freedom to go where she chose. I want to see as much of Faerun as I can, before I am forced to settle down. As time has passed, I find myself thinking of Kalanthor less and less. I have also enjoyed the time that I have gotten to spend with my Karanaj, my husband. We were married so quickly, that we hardly knew each other at all. I have enjoyed learning his little quirks, and I can only hope he has enjoyed learning mine as well. He is genuinely a good person, and he loves all those around him, even Misha. I aspire to be so understanding.....

There is an organization, called the Shadow Thieves, located in Athkatla, and they are our only lead on the sword. It would appear that Misha is familiar with these thieves, but I am not surprised by this. It would seem to me that wherever he lived, if there was a seedier side of the town, he would be intimately familiar with it. Perhaps I do not give him enough credit, but I find it hard to be generous when I see the pain he has brought Vallia. They have barely spoken the entire journey, and Vallia has withdrawn from everyone. I wish I could help her, but I just don’t know how. Neither does Kara, and I can see how sad that makes him.

We entered the city quietly, trying not to draw too much attention. Gruush quickly left us, to visit the ruins of his monastery; I did not consider it wise for us to split up, but as Vallia did not forbid him to go, I said nothing. Winter has hit Amn, and the temperature fell quickly as night began to fall. As always, my Karanaj noticed first that Vallia shivered violently, and was quick to wrap her in an extra cloak. Every day, as I watch the way he interacts with the world and the people around him, I fall in love with him all over again.

We moved quickly to an inn with which the others were familiar, called the Silent Siren. We all blundered inside, too secure in our safety to send someone to scout, first. The common room was packed, and huge, rough-looking men were laughing and talking loudly. My senses immediately prickled, and I looked around quickly, aware that something was not right. A glance at Vallia told me she felt the same, but as she did not turn to leave, I chose to stay as well. The others did not appear to notice anything out of the ordinary. Nym arranged for rooms as Misha bought a round for everyone, trying in his own way to make friends. One of the biggest men I had ever seen decided at this moment to take possession of Vallia, and stepped forward, naming himself Adka when challenged. Vallia did nothing, which I thought was odd. She always was quick to anger. Perhaps she has grown more than I had realized over the course of our time apart. I must take care to remember that we are not children any longer, and she does not need me as she once did.

I waited to see what Vallia would do, aware that it was likely the other men in the room would take Adka’s side against us. Vallia seemed content to weather his affection, but Misha thought otherwise. Nym and my Kara moved to flank him, but I put a restraining hand on my husband’s arm, shaking my head slightly. Vallia is one of the most diplomatic people I know, and if anyone could get us out of this without bloodshed, it would be her.

I almost laughed at Misha’s pathetic attempt to intimidate the huge man, and was interested when he named himself "Burning Rose." That is clearly something I will have to ask Karanaj about later. The men laughed and claimed Burning Rose was dead, and I began to understand a bit more. I would assume that Misha was once a part of this underworld, and that is the name he used. Of course, this knowledge did not raise my estimation of him in the slightest.

As the argument intensified, Vallia looked alarmed, and I could tell by the look of concentration on her face that she was communicating with Misha, and that apparently he was about to do something rash yet again. My fears were well founded as Misha moved forward, and suddenly we were surrounded on all sides by men who were no longer smiling. I sighed, resenting the fact that his quick temper would force me to kill men I need not have to kill. And, I knew that no matter what magic I had at my disposal, it would not be enough to kill them all. I braced myself, ready to cast, as Misha drew his sword.

A commanding voice sounded from the crowd, sarcastically taunting Misha, and I would have laughed had the situation not been so serious. Misha turned, and I could tell that they knew each other. They spoke briefly, and Misha lowered his sword and nodded to the others to do the same. The man gestured, and my skin prickled as I heard the sound of crossbow bolts clicking into place echoing around the room. "We have been waiting for you." 

My first reaction to that was "This can’t be good." Misha and the others sheathed their blades, as the man gave us a choice: go with him or die. So we went. The men smiled as they pulled me from Karanaj, gripping my arms tightly. Adka was in front of me with Vallia, and she seemed unperturbed, so I went quietly as well. I was worried, however, that her calm was due to her belief in Misha, a belief I must admit I don’t share. Don’t get me wrong, in other circumstances, I would like Misha very much. We are too much alike for me to do otherwise. If he were not involved with my sister, that is. Men like him bring pain whether they intend to or not, and my heart breaks for Vallia.

We moved quickly through the streets, entering an old warehouse, where a secret entrance was quickly uncovered, and I found myself in a room with Vallia, and what appeared to be female slaves. They apparently thought we were merely new slaves, and kept trying to force us into these clothes that did not cover anything. Vallia lost her temper, and I smiled as she flashed her sword at the women, scattering them. They left us alone after that, glaring at us from the other side of the room.

A dozen men entered, accompanied by an elf. I did not like the look of him, even before he admitted to working for Thain. I was too busy assessing the situation to pay attention to much of the conversation, and as soon as he mentioned killing the others, I began to cast, as Vallia drew her sword, and flew at the elf in a fury. I began slinging magic missiles this way and that, as Vallia hacked about her. We took down five or six, but once several men caught my arms, there was nothing I could do. Vallia would not stop fighting however, and the men finally took to hitting at her with the hilts of the swords, since obviously they were under orders not to kill us. Still, she fought on, and there were only three standing when she finally went down, her face almost unrecognizable for the bruises.

The men took everything from me this time, including my ring, saying that they would keep it safe. Everything we had was placed in a sack, and one man took it as another lifted Vallia, and a third pushed me out of the room. We traveled through the streets of Athkatla, but I was quickly lost. I know that we were in the poor section of town....the way that other races treat each other disgusts me. I feel such pain whenever I see a child living on the streets, but I know in my heart I cannot save them all. We entered what appeared to be a tavern, and were taken upstairs. The men dropped the sack of our belongings, and tied us up, before holding my head and forcing some foul tasting concoction down my throat. As I lost consciousness, I saw them doing the same to Vallia.

I awoke before Vallia did and managed to make my way over to the sack, spilling it on the floor. I was able to get my ring on my finger and speak with Karanaj. I could hear the sounds of music and laughter, and I was pretty sure that a tavern was our location, though I knew that didn’t help much. However, apparently they had been able to track us, and soon Nym appeared out of nowhere, untying us, and picking up Vallia. Knowing we could not just leave this way, I cast an invisibility spell on the two of them, and let them exit, as I slipped down the stairs behind Karanaj. I saw Gruush sitting near the door, and Misha on the other side, with some woman on his lap. I watched in disgust as he kissed her, and only grew more and more angry.

Gruush erred in leaving, and barely made it out with his hide. Karanaj and I followed, to find Misha outside with this woman. We made our way quickly to a house the woman claimed was safe, and Nym laid Vallia on the bed, as I released my spell. She looked worse than I remembered her, and Misha moved quickly to heal her. Her first word was "Misha?" and I felt rage build inside me, knowing that all that had concerned her was his safety, it was why she was so grievously injured, for we were never in danger of losing our lives. She had fought for him, and as he kissed her just as he had kissed this Noriya, it was all I could do not to kill him then and there.

I heard her call my name, asking if I was alright, as Misha moved away, bidding me to care for her as he slipped outside with Noriya. My hands were shaking with anger, but I moved to my sister, though I saw from the look on her face she had seen as well. Karanaj seemed to realize that it would not be wise for me to speak, and tried to comfort Vallia, though she would not be comforted. She blames herself for driving him away, and I almost laughed bitterly at that. She was hurt that he had left her while she was injured, and even Kara could find no excuse for that. Nym quickly became uncomfortable, and I could see in his eyes that he had seen what I had. He excused himself, and left the room.

Karanaj, trying to distract Vallia, asked if she was hungry, and took the opportunity to use the Rod he had found, which provided us all with food, and even healed more of Vallia’s injuries. I had almost forgotten Gruush was in the room, when he took some food, and settled in a corner to meditate. I realized I was starving, and Vallia and Karanaj must have been as well, for soon all the food was gone. I gently helped Vallia remove her armor, and I used a damp cloth to bathe her face and hands, before brushing out her hair as I used to when we were children. 

Misha returned, and Karanaj and I quickly said our goodnights and left. I could not keep my feelings from my face, and Misha glanced at me as I exited, saying "You glower all you like, but I love your sister... and I know that truly now." He closed the door behind us, and I heard him say "I do not like her." before Kara and I moved off to our own room. The feeling is mutual.

As I walked, Vallia was querying me about my anger. I did not want to upset her, so I told her it was nothing.

Vallia knows me all too well, though, and knew that I would not be angry without good reason. I felt her pain as the fool told her all about kissing that woman, even as he tried to kiss her. I could feel my lip curl in disgust, even as she cried to me that even his lips tasted different, like her....

She shrieked in my mind "Why won’t he leave me? I can’t bear to look at him." I stopped in the hallway, waiting, knowing that she would need us soon. I could almost hear her crying as she said "But I still love him......" I heard Misha exit, and told Karanaj all that had transpired. He is more compassionate than I am, and closer to Vallia as well. I sent him to her, knowing it to be the best thing. In my anger, I could not stay idle, and I moved after Misha, finally finding him standing in an empty lot, staring at the moon.

I watched him for a moment, then suddenly said.  "I do not like you, you know."

Misha did not turn, saying  "Someone alert the gods above.. an elf does not like me..."

 "If I were you, I would stop trying to push people away." I replied.

I sensed a hint of sadness, of remorse, when he said softly "Pushing people away is what I do best."

"I can see that."' I said, but I don't think he heard me as he continued on.

"That is obvious now... Ellyn... Vandal... Vallia... Kara... you...it is wonder the gods have not turned their back upon me."

"I cannot disagree." I replied, not willing to let my anger go so easily.  "You did not have to tell her.  We all knew....we chose not to."

Stubbornly, he said "I don't live in lies.  That is the path of cowardice...A true king recognizes his weakness, he does not run from it."

I felt very sad for both of them as I said "You might try to spare her pain.  She loves you regardless, and she will forgive you this.  So why put her through it at all."

"Spare..." Misha mumbled.  He turned to look at me then "I do what I think is best.  I live by truth..."

I frowned at him.  "Sometimes, you are wrong.  Truth is not always the answer."

"I know." he softly replied.  "I will not live in a web of lies.  Misha Koldun is not a coward."

"But he is a fool." I sharply answered.

"A fool for living an honest life?" he asked.

"Hurt her enough, and she will leave you, even if she never stops loving you."  I promised him.

Misha looked off. "If she leaves then.. I will never love another..."

Angry that he didn't understand, I was harsher than I might have been, saying "It would be fitting for you, but I do not like that for her.  She loves you, and if I could do something about that, I would, but I can't.  But you should not have told her about Noriya.  It is not a lie to not speak."

He glared at me as I spoke, and responded "To not speak is the greatest lie of all... I am the Corellon's Champion... I lead by example... if I make a mistake I will own up to it and atone...cowardice... and lies are not my way..."

"There is no atonement in love." I snarled

"Then I say you are the fool." he snapped back.

I turned to go as I said  "Then I pity Vallia her lifetime of pain.  You would do her far better service to leave now."

Misha turned me back to him. "Lifetime of pain?  I made a mistake Aliya.. I do not deny it... and if she hates me for telling the truth... then so be it."

I nodded..  "Your presence is salt in a wound."

I would rather her know the truth... and pain then to bind her in lies... and ignorance...You live in a fantasy world where things are good if you do not look upon them..."  Misha waved to the slums around us... "This is my palace... this is my realm... this is reality."

I smiled at him sadly "No, I live in a world of shades of gray, not black and white...there are no absolutes, and brutal truth is just that."

"How would you feel if I had told her nothing.. or lied?  You knew the truth..."  he asked.

""If you had told her nothing....well, we had all already chosen to do the same.  So she would not have known.  I would have been angry had you lied, but I do not know if I would have told her, even then." I said softly.

Misha turned away from me then "Then maybe I my path is one that I must travel alone then..."

"That is a decision only the two of you can make."

Misha glanced at me over his shoulder... "I do not persist in lies..."

Something in me snapped then, and I said "You do not persist in anything."

He turned then, looking shocked "What?  Why did you come here?"

"For my sister." I answered.

"How so?" he asked.  "I will not lie to her... I love her too much for that."

"And you believe silence to be a lie?" I queried him.

He sounded certain when he said "Yes."

I nodded, thinking.  "I see."

He continued "Silence... i have lived in silence...those men... vandal...  There is a time and place for silence....I served with him.. I took that path and I lived in silence... surrounded by wickedness  I was not chosen for silence..."

"You must find a balance.  Never tip the scales too far any direction."  I advised.

He looked so lost at that moment.  "This is a time of change... the balance is already tipped..."

I looked him in the eye and said "If there was something between you and the girl, then it would be right to tell her."  He looked away from me.  "But if it is finished, then there was no need."

"It is finished..." he mumbled.

"Other than easing your conscience and causing her pain." I continued.   "That is all you did.  It was selfish to tell her."

"Selfish?" he said in disbelief.  "Selfish...you are selfish dear sister..."

I was taken aback "I?"

"To maintain a delicate mocking balance you hide things" he said in disgust.  "Sweep them away...'

"Tell me, what did telling her accomplish other than easing your mind?" I asked.  "I do not hide, but things that are not relevant have no need to be hidden, they just cease to be."

He sounded frustrated then, saying "This from the one who acknowledges a time and place for silence.  Nothing ever ceases to be."

"Of course." I said quietly.  "Then you still love the girl?  Want her?"

"I beleived Ellyn had ceased but she haunts me still."  He said musingly.  "I love Ellyn... I love Vallia..."

"And until you choose, you will not have either." I told him.

"There is no choice... I love Vallia... but my love for Ellyn will always be in my heart."  He replied.

I turned then, walking away from him before I did something rash "Then I pity you both."

"I do not want your pity." he called after me.

"You have it anyway."  I said, as I disappeared into the night.

I returned to the house feeling even more frustrated and helpless, and made my way to Vallia's room quietly.  Seeing she was asleep, I put a hand on Kara's shoulder and nodded at the door.  I noted Misha's ring laying on the table, and I picked it up, placing it in my pocket for safekeeping.  Vallia does not need to carry such a reminder of her husband's unfaithfulness.  Kara and I made our way to our room. We did not say much, but I held him close to me as I fell asleep in his arms, thankful for the husband Corellon had chosen for me. I can only hope that I am wrong, and that the husband he chose for my sister will one day be the man she already thinks he is. I can only hope.....

--Aliya Umian


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2002)

*do'oh*

Misha do bad...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2002)

*Journals on the way*

For all 3 of our fans... journals on the way...


----------



## Rune (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Journals on the way*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *For all 3 of our fans... journals on the way... *




Woohoo!  I'm one of the elite!


----------



## Talindra (Jun 2, 2002)

Vallia's Journal
1st day of The Claw of Winter, 1373 DR


The night after Misha admitted to his feelings for Noriya, the night after he left, I awoke to see him standing above me, and an older elven woman bowing on the floor. I was still angry with Misha about Noriya, and stood, turning my back on him. He claimed to have returned for me and our unborn child, a statement that nearly made me faint. It was not possible. How would he know such a thing when I did not know myself. I was not sure if it was not another of his tricks to convince me to forgive him. He turned to leave, and I accused him of running away again. He returned to my side, saying he would not run anymore, and for a brief moment, I felt hope. I turned, and told him all the things I had been waiting to say for so long. I told him that we must never show weakness to others. I berated him for questioning my decisions, and throwing in my face the results of my bad decisions. I told him that we did not have the luxury of being ourselves anymore. We are the King and the Queen, and nothing will change that. From this day forth, we must always be on the same side. 

Misha smiled as I spoke, and said that he understood, that he rather liked it when we were on the same side. Misha looked exhausted, but elated, and I could not force myself to remain angry with him, though a seed of doubt had been planted in my mind. He had tried in the beginning to give me a letter, and only now did I take a moment to read it. The contents brought a smile to my face, and I kissed my husband, taking his hand in mine.

None of the others had awakened, so Misha and I went for breakfast. The story tumbled out of him almost too fast to follow. He had wandered off into the night, followed by Nym. He had made his way to a tavern, which did not surprise me. He chanced upon Noriya at the tavern, and had attempted to question her. She had mocked him for rescuing us, and then leaving us unprotected, and at her words, he had rushed back to the house. He was intercepted by Vandal, who tried in his own way to reason with Misha, and warn him of the danger to us all. . He told Misha that he had killed Ellyn only to save Misha’s life, and that before she had died, he had spirited away her son, Misha’s son, and that even now the boy was safe. My heart jumped a bit at that, the fear that somehow his love for his son might pull him away from me terrified me. 

When Misha reached the house, he had found it empty, a heavy aura of magic hovering over it. He stepped back outside, unsure of his next step, and Noriya had been waiting. She had revealed that the guild's wizards had used a powerful spell to send us all to the ethereal plane, where we would remain until recalled, when Thain arrived. As she spoke these words, a voice had sounded in the darkness, saying "He is already here." Noriya had melted back into the shadows as Misha turned to face Thain and his two bodyguards. He and Nym had quickly dispatched the bodyguards, and moved to attack Thain. He was stronger than they had realized, and they were both grievously injured with something had moved through the night, landing a solid blow on Thain, and giving them a moment's respite to recover. 

I still struggle with what Misha said next. He said that Nym deserted him in his battle against Thain. Perhaps he did not see a chance for victory, but that is a poor excuse. Nym moved aside, watching the battle, but did not fight. For that, I will kill him myself should we meet again. I will not suffer a traitor to live. 

At the point when Misha was nearly beaten, shadows swirled behind Thain, and stabbed him through the heart. Misha had fallen to the ground, but Noriya quickly moved to his side, giving healing as best she could. Even as he stood, Nym removed the cloak and boots that marked him as a Royal Scout, and turned to walk away, saying that he was no longer duty bound. I shook with anger to hear such words of cowardice from an elf, and I pity Nym should our paths ever cross again. 

Noriya and Misha had returned to our house, and she had related to him the conversation between Vandal and Nym as he had fought Thain. She told Misha that Vandal had killed Thain out of love for him. Misha discovered that Noriya was yet another of Vandal’s tricks, that he had used her likeness to Ellyn to try to convince Misha to return. However, it was clear to Misha that Vandal and Noriya had made a good home for little Misha, as they had named his son, and that they cared for each other as well. Misha gave her his longsword, and tried to convince her to take his journal for the boy as well, but Noriya refused, convincing Misha finally that it would be no kindness to let little Misha know of his parentage. For an elf to watch his human son grow old and die, while he remains young, would cause each of them great pain. Misha, to my surprise, saw the wisdom in this, and acquiesced. 

Noriya did encourage him to visit the child, however, and led him through the city, to a modest house near the Avenue of Chimes, it's yard well tended, welcoming lights in the windows. She had led him to a small room, where Vandal sat, stroking unruly brown hair off the forehead of a chubby baby, not more than three years old. Vandal stood, and said that he had come to tell the boy goodbye, before Misha killed him and took the baby. 

Misha did something unexpected then. He forgave Vandal. Tears filled my eyes as I listened, because I knew that my husband had done the right thing, and how hard it must have been for him to do so. He had held little Misha for a moment, and his eyes opened, and Misha had seen green eyes so much like Ellyn's. I could see his joy in this as he related it to me, his eyes shining. He smiled without knowing it, and I was overjoyed to see him so happy. Misha had held him for a moment, before Noriya took him, tucking him back into bed, as Misha went outside to talk to Vandal. 

His thoughts had returned to our plight, and Vandal told him that only a cleric would be able to dispel the magic and summon us back to this plane. Vandal also revealed the location of the sword, saying that it lay across the Ice Valley, in the lair of Silvara, a dragon. Misha had returned to the house, noting that our equipment had been returned, and waited until morning, when he made his way to the temple where once I lived, and persuaded Sister Mariana to aid him. She was able to pull us back, for which she has earned my gratitude. 

As Misha finished his story, I finished my shopping, and together we made our way to Vandal's house. Noriya stood in the yard with a child, playing, and I felt an irrepressible urge to join him. I saw Misha stop, and watch us, as I took little Misha's hand, and we spun around until we were so dizzy we fell to the ground, giggling uncontrollably. Little Misha started to get up, and I tickled him, delighting in his laugh. He cried for help, and I felt Misha tickle me lightly, moving to aid his son. It did not take long for us to wear little Misha out, and Noriya took him inside for his nap. 

As we walked away, Misha glanced back, and again I felt fear fill me. I asked if he wanted to stay, but he said that Misha was where he belonged, he has a family. He said that Amn was his past, not his future. It pains me to see how much Misha has lost, but I am proud of how much he has grown.

We reached the house and I put my purchases away,noting that the others had not yet risen. Misha sat at the table, and after a long moment of silence, asked if I would have preferred he say nothing of Noriya. I told him that if it had meant nothing, I had no need to know, but if he had any doubt, I would have wanted him to tell me. He said that he had done the right thing, that for a moment he had wavered. I felt as though the seed of doubt in my stomach had sprouted. He went on to tell me of his dreams of Ellyn as we had neared Amn, and my stomach felt like lead. I managed a smile, and told him all was well, even as we retreated to our room together. 

I do not know what will become of this, of Misha and I. My thoughts run rampant, and I have my doubts now. I fear losing him, but for a brief moment, I feared staying with him even more. Perhaps I am a fool; after all, he did choose me. Time will tell, I suppose, but I feel as though my heart became just a little bit heavier this day.


----------



## Talindra (Jun 5, 2002)

2nd day of The Claw of Winter , 1373 DR

Vallia’s Journal #14

Even as I write this, the five of us are taking only a brief respite in the woods, having ridden most of the night.  Misha persists in creating problems for us all, and my patience grows thin.  He must learn not to speak all that he knows.  His bragging has gotten us into trouble more than once.  I am so angry my thoughts aren’t very coherent.   I should start at the beginning.

Misha and I emerged from our room some time later, and saw that no one was about.  I began making breakfast from the ingredients I had gathered in the market, smiling at the thought of Misha’s reaction when he saw what it was I was making.  Misha sat watching as I stirred the pot over the fire, his feet propped up on the table as he leaned back, a small smile on his face.  Gruush rose soon thereafter, and made his way outside to practice.  Karanaj joined him shortly thereafter, working with his bow.  Aliya followed Karanaj into the common room, and sat at the table with Misha.  As I turned, I saw her reach into her pocket, and give him back his ring.  I did not hear his reply, but I know that it made Aliya fume.  He seems to be very talented at doing that.

Karanaj entered, just as I judged breakfast to be ready, and prepared Misha a plate.  A dish that had been father’s favorite, it was very simple to make.  It consisted of bread toasted over the fire, and then covered with apples that had been baked in cinnamon and sugar.  As I gave him his plate, he made some remark about Aliya “finding” his ring, and for a moment his flippant attitude made me want to strike him, but I only looked at him in silence, and turned back to the pot over the fire.  

Gruush entered just as I finished a second plate, and I handed it to him with a smile.  He thanked me, and I made plates for Aliya and Kara, before preparing one for myself, and sitting with them.  Misha stood and walked to the window, seeming disinterested in eating.  He turned, and told the others that he had sent Nym back to protect the Queen.  I must admit that I admire his reluctance to tell them what Nym had really done.

Gruush mentioned how much he enjoyed the food, and I noticed in amazement that he had already finished his plate.  I have to say it made me happy to know that someone appreciated what I had done, and I filled his plate again, heaping it high.  Misha continued, relating to the others that Thain was dead, and the location of the sword.  Karanaj indignantly asked why Misha had not awakened him, and Misha explained about the poison and the spell.  We returned the discussion to the location of the sword, and Misha mentioned something he had neglected to tell me.

The sword is in the lair of a dragon named Silvara!  How he could think that this was not important is beyond me....sometimes I think Misha’s good sense doesn’t work too well.  We discussed strategy, but as none of us had ever faced a dragon, we did not know what to expect.  I noticed as Gruush talked that Misha had begun to eat, and almost immediately, he turned his smile upon me, and told me how much he liked the meal.  I felt flushed with happiness.  Sometimes I feel like such a fool for wanting to please him so much, but all I want is to make him happy.  

As we discussed our plan of attack, there was a knock at the door.  Karanaj went to answer the door, and Misha and Gruush flanked him, ready for an attack.  A man stood outside, young by elvish standards.  He looked to be an acolyte, and shook with nervousness, barely able to stutter out the reason for his visit.  He was looking for me, and said that he had been sent by Sister Mariana.  Misha allowed him inside, but drew his sword, seemingly to inspect its flawless blade.  The young man was properly intimidated, but grew even more so when Gruush towered above him and commanded him to speak.  I will never forget the words he said.  They are burned indelibly in my memory.  "There is to be a large feast tonight in celebration of Midwinter, at the house of Lord Dannihyr.  The elders wish for you to attend.......as Queen of the Elves."

The words hit me like a blow.  I sank back into my chair, gaping at him.  I barely managed to ask "Is that your way of telling me my mother is dead?"   He seemed surprised that we did not know of her death.  I shook my head, even as I saw Aliya turn to Karanaj and begin to cry.  Suddenly, I knew I could not stay there any longer, and I stood and left, leaving Misha to deal with the young man.  As soon as I had stepped from the room, I felt tears begin to roll down my cheeks.  I was too proud to let them see me cry, but I ached to scream in pain.  The tears quickly subsided, and my pain was superseded by my anger.  I knew that Thain must have been the cause for her death, and though he and Thamior were dead, Tharivol still lives.  Although, if I have my way, not for much longer.  

I gathered myself and returned to the common room, noting that the young man was gone.Gruush and Misha both expressed their sympathy, which I acknowledged with a nod.  Misha had accepted the invitation to the party on our behalf, and in looking around at our travel worn clothes, it was apparent to me that we were desperately in need of attire, and I said as much.  Misha resisted at first, saying "I shall go as I am... a warrior king..."

I felt sadness as I shook my head at him, saying "We are in Amn, your city, and you still do not understand."

"Understand what?" he asked.  “That the time for fancy talk.. and festivities is over?  I understand that very well..."  I sighed at his stubborness as Karanaj returned with Aliya, his arm around her.  

Patiently, I said "We must all buy new things.  The only thing that people respect here is wealth.  If we wish to impress them, we must be the best dressed at the feast.”  I held Misha’s gaze for a moment  "The time for fancy talk and festivities are just beginning.....you are a King now."

"Very true." Karanaj murmured in agreement.  Gruush seemed doubtful that anyone would respect him, but I told him that all he needed in Amn was wealth, and he would have respect.  It is a nation of merchants....and thieves.  After much cajoling, I convinced them all to purchase new clothes, and we left the house, making our way to the Waft.  

We found a clothing shop.  The prices were steep, but the clothes were excellent quality.  Aliya found her dress almost immediately, a diaphanous white gown that clung to her, trimmed in gold, matching the gold highlights in her red hair.  Kara asked for my advice, and I handed him a blue tunic, also trimmed in gold, and matching pants.  He tried them on, and seemed happy with the selection.  Misha selected a white tunic and pants, trimmed in silver, and a heavy white cloak.  Gruush, in the meantime, had been consulting with the shopkeeper, who produced blood red tunic and pants, trimmed in black, with a heavy black cloak.  I had also made my selection, an emerald green gown trimmed in silver, and I quickly selected slippers for Aliya and myself as the shopkeeper wrapped up our purchases.  Even Gruush seemed pleased with his selections, as I paid the shopkeeper and we made our way to the jewelry shop, run by a surly old dwarf.

Misha purchased circlets for each of us in silver, and Aliya purchased a white stone on a delicate gold chain, and a gold scabbard for Karanaj.  Karanaj had to have his ring enlarged, due to his almost unnatural growth.   As I was waiting for the dwarf to finish with the ring, I noticed Gruush admiring a set of silver bracers and belt.  He called to the dwarf to ask the price, but I told him not to worry about it, and added it to my purchases.  There is one good thing about being Queen after all.  I do love making me friends smile.  

The dwarf returned with Kara’s ring, and we exited the shop, to meet Misha outside.  It was agreed that Misha, Gruush and I would go to buy horses, while Aliya and Karanaj took our purchases back to the house.  They let me select the horses, and I chose two white mares for Aliya and myself, a chestnut gelding for Kara, a large brown horse with white spots for Gruush, and an imposing black stallion for Misha.  I was surprised to see the black horse....you do not often find trained warhorses for sale in a place such as this.  I purchased saddles & bridles as well, and gave Misha a sugar cube to feed the stallion.  Out of the corner of my eye, I saw Gruush’s horse nuzzling him, and I tossed him a sugar cube as well, as the stablehand appeared and began to place the items I had purchased on the horses.  

Misha seemed pleased with his horse as we left, pronouncing his name to be Shivendal, to my amusement.  We led Aliya’s and Kara’s horses, and went to purchase supplies for our journey.  Gruush considered the name of his horse for a moment, then decided to name it for his master, calling it Shosa.  Their banter had lightened my spirits a bit, and I decided on the spot to name my horse Ananda.  

I purchases enough supplies for several weeks, and a large supply of apples.  Misha favored me with a smile, as I requested those.  We returned to the house, unloading our supplies, and I headed off to bathe, as Aliya emerged, dressed in her white dress, the white stone dangling from its chain in the middle of her forehead.  Karanaj followed her, already dressed as well.  I changed quickly, arranging my hair around the delicate silver circlet Misha had chosen for me.  Misha and Gruush changed as well, and we mounted our horses, heading for the lord’s manor.

We collected quite a following of townspeople as we rode, and there were servants in livery waiting outside the manor to help us off our horses, and stable them.  I took Misha’s arm as we moved into the house, and I could hear a master of ceremonies announcing the arrivals as a servant scurried up to us and asked us our names.  It shook me a bit to hear Misha reply “King Misha Koldun and Queen Vallia Koldun, together with our loyal bodyguard Gruush.”  

I added “Prince Karanaj Umian and Princess Aliya Umian as well.”  The servant nodded and moved to the MC, and whispered our names to him.  He introduced Kara and Aliya first, and there was polite clapping as they entered the room.  Misha looked nervous, to my surprise, and I patted his hand as the MC said our names.  The room grew silent, and several people looked at us with confusion as we entered.  I felt a moment of fear.  There was something we didn’t know, and I was afraid of what it might be.  I glanced around, noting several elves standing in a corner, but none I recognized.  Sister Mariana melted out of the crowd at Misha’s side, greeting us quietly.  She begins to give Misha a warning, but before she can tell us what it is she is warning us about, a familiar voice says from behind us “Well, well, well....”

I saw Misha glance at Gruush, but he was involved in conversation with a beautiful woman.  Misha turned, as did I, to face Tharivol, who is wearing a golden headband.  Misha threw back his cloak, and Tharivol and I both saw what hung from it at the same instant: Thain’s blade.  “Murderer!” hissed Tharivol.  

 "Good eve, Tharivol."  Misha said.  "You would do well to calm yourself, Tharivol son of Thain, this is neither the place nor the time to throw about awkward accusations."

Tharivol glanced at the man next to him, wearing the finest clothes.  "It is as I said, my lord, he does not deny it.  He carries the blade of my father."

"I carry the blade of a man who betrayed his people a thousand times over..." Misha snapped.

“And did you kill him?"  The man next to Tharivol asked.

Misha turned his gaze upon the man  "And you are?" 

"This is my party.  I am Lord Dannihyr" he replied.

Misha bowed his head, "Then it is you I should I greet for your extreme hospitality."

He looked at Misha unsmiling.  “You did not answer my questions, though I answered yours.  You border on spitting on my hospitality."

"And you border on insulting the crown."  Misha retorted, "as I was about to answer your inquiry."

Lord Dannihyr nodded "Then by all means, answer."

Misha looked back to the Tharivol "Tharivol, son of Thain, your father was a traitor... he plotted against the Queen... attempted to abduct my wife... consorted with both the Shadow Thieves and the Zhentarim... and now he lies dead at my hands... for his treachery could not go unanswered by the will of Corellon."

Lord Dannihyr shook his head sadly.  "I was afraid that would be your answer.  It is my duty to place you under arrest, until you can be tried."

Misha seemed calm, as he asked “Tried?"

"For murdering the King of the Elves." replied Lord Dannihyr.

"The King?"  Misha asked.

"Thain was crowned three days after the death of the queen."  replied Dannihyr.

Misha frowned "By whom?"

"By the elders."  snarls Tharivol.

Misha looked indignant "They would dare disrupt the line of succession?"

Tharivol snorted "The Queen was a fool, and she was leading our people to ruin.  Besides, we are a member of the royal line as well."

Misha glared at Tharivol. "How dare you invoke the name of the Queen in such a way!"

He shrugs.  "She can touch me no more."

Misha hissed "Queen Amlauril led with a grace and skill your family is unworthy to even emulate." 

"Few would agree with you." Tharivol replied calmly.

"I am the rightful King..." Misha stated.

Tharivol corrected him.  "No....I am the King...or will you murder me in the street as you did my father?""

Misha looked furious "You have no claim."

Tharivol smiled "I am King, as was my father before me.  Can you say as much?"

"Your father was a villain."  Misha said coldly.  Tharivol had his sword half out of its scabbard before he stopped.  "Why stay your hand?" Misha asked.  "Why not reveal your treacherous villainy for what it is?"  Tharivol glanced at Lord Dannihyr.  "I still remember your treatment of my wife... son of Thain.  I have not forgotten that oath."

Tharivol laughed.  "You have admitted to murder......but it is not my place to decide justice."

"I have admitted to removing a false ruler... corrupted by Bane."  Misha responded.

"The Council of Six shall decide your fate."  Lord Dannihyr shook his head.  "Whomever the rightful ruler, we cannot allow wanton murder in the streets."

 Misha glanced to Tharivol, "Then perhaps you allow attempted assassination and abduction?"

"Have you any proof of such actions?" demanded Dennihyr.

Misha paused for a moment "As I said before, Tharivol consorted with the Shadow Thieves, but tangible proof is lacking... at the moment..."

Lord Dannihyr looked skeptical.  "And do you think one of them will testify?"  Tharivol laughed, as the guards stepped forward.  

"I accept your terms of court... for Corellon knows that I have done nothing wrong..."  Misha says, his head held high.  

Lord Dannihyr nodded.  "Then disarm, and go with these men."  Misha handed his blades off to me, as I stood there numbly.  

Misha looked back at Tharivol, saying "When this is all over my 'King', you will join your father... and you may all dance your wicked dance on the fiery plane of the Abyss.  Perhaps he and your brother have been reunited..."

Tharivol glanced smugly at the lord.  "You heard that...it was a threat.” He looked back at Misha.  "Would that I could charge you with Thamior's murder as well."

"It was no less a threat  than you nearly drawing your blade, son of Thain." Misha smiled.

"What son would not want to kill his father's murderer?" said Tharivol, sadly.

"What son would not want to kill the slayer of his mother..." Misha glared at Tharivol.

 Tharivol hit him.  "Stop with your lies."  I almost drew Misha’s sword for him at that moment, so hungry was I for Tharivol’s blood, but one look at Misha in the guard’s custody, and I knew I could not.  The guards took Misha's arms, as he took the hit.

"I remember what you did to Vallia..." Misha spat.  "To the true Queen of Tel'quessir..."  Lord Dannihyr nodded, and the guards pulled Misha away.  Misha stayed calm and followed the guards.  Gruush stood beside me and watched them go, as I stared after them, still holding Misha’s blades in my hands.  I felt Aliya and Karanaj move next to me as well, but I could not take my eyes off of Misha.

Tharivol looked at Aliya and inclined his head.  "My lady..."   Gruush stepped between Tharivol and Aliya glaring at Tharivol.  Tharivol stared down Gruush, as Karanaj walked up beside Aliya, regarding Tharivol silently.

"You are a fool, Tharivol."  hissed Aliya, her arm around me.  I hardly felt it, but it was some small comfort.  Gruush continued to stare at Tharivol like looking at a dinner plate.

Tharivol neatly stepped around Gruush, looking at Aliya.  "Dance with me...."  Karanaj glared at him for a moment, then stepped over next to Aliya.

"The lady is with me." said Karanaj menacingly.

"Lord Dannihyr, it would be best if you called off Lord Tharivol." Gruush advised.

Aliya glared back at Tharivol.  "No....I will dance with him."  Tharivol smiled, and he bumped Karanaj out of the way, taking Aliya's hand.  He pulled her out into the crowd, and they were lost from view.  I thought I knew what she was doing, but at the moment I did not care.  My Misha was gone.

Karanaj clenched his claws, as he walked over to stand beside me, as Gruush walked out to the dance floor with a woman "I'm going to dance before I hurt that man." 

 I could not take my eyes off the weapons in my hands.  Karanaj placed his hands over the weapons, taking them from me gently, as I looked up at him, tears in my eyes.   "Will it ever stop, Kara?"   Karanaj pulled me next to him, holding me close, as I cried into his shoulder.

"I'm sorry Vallia..." he said

I heard Misha talking to me then, through his ring, and looked up at Kara. "Misha wants us to find Noriya.  He says she is here, he saw her."

"He is right" I heard a voice say behind me.  Kara and I turned, to see Noriya standing there, wearing a black dress.

"You... saw what just happened I'm sure."  Karanaj said.  She nodded sadly.  "We need to find Vandal, then.  He is our only proof."

"He is with Misha." she said softly.  "But he cannot help you. It is death to betray the Shadow Thieves, or acknowledge their existence, death for you, and your family."  She looks regretful.  "We cannot become involved."

I was only half listening as they spoke, all the while hearing Misha in my head.  I focused on them again, saying  "He says he's going to escape, and we must flee...."

Karanaj glanced down at me, "Do you think he will?"

I shook my head, tears in my eyes, terrified at the thought "I do not know Kara.  He could be killed."

Aliya appeared out of the crowd, as Noriya murmured "Goodbye." and left.
Karanaj moved quickly to Aliya, hugging her.

She looks very serious.  "He will release Misha, if I marry him.  He would be King.”Karanaj looked away, angry and sad. "Kara..." she said softly.

I shook my head, knowing we did not have time to discuss it, we had to put our faith in Misha.  "We must go.  Let's get the horses."  I walked out, taking my horse, and leading Misha's as well, heading quickly for the house.  Karanaj and Aliya followed me, as did Gruush.

To my surprise, Misha was waiting for us as we arrived at the house... with a gentle smile.  As I dismounted, he said "We need to hurry...we are leaving now!"

We all changed quickly, as Misha grabbed his gear and hopped on his horse.  We rushed about, packing our things and securing them on the horses quickly, before mounting, and riding out of Athkatla under the cover of darkness, heading south, towards the dragon.  I glanced back, just before the city faded from view, and made a promise to myself.  I will see Tharivol dead, if it costs my life to do it.


----------



## Talindra (Jun 6, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal #15

3rd day of The Claw of Winter, 1373 DR

The ride through the night was very difficult.  We were all exhausted, and sometime in the middle of the night, snow began to fall.  Wet and cold, I’m sure we made quite the pitiful picture.  The flurries quickly became a blizzard, with a biting, howling wind.  I heard Misha yell something about a camp, and immediately began trying to discern a sheltered place through the storm.  Karanaj appeared to see something that we did not, and we followed him to a break in the stone wall to our left, which, upon closer inspection, was revealed to be a deep cave.  I did not like the thought of entering the cave without knowing what dwelled there, but we had little choice.  We dismounted and led the horses inside.  I cast a light spell, so Karanaj could see.  The others scornfully remarked on the way that I gave away our presence, and I quickly reminded the fools that with shoed horses in a cave, I don’t think a little light is what gave us away.  

We moved deeper into the cave, about 50 feet, until we reached a large circular cavern.  The smell of death assaulted us as we entered, and we noticed the bodies of eight wild-haired gray-skinned humanoids piled to the side, with their axes and swords around them.  Some were partially eaten--all had been killed by a powerful, ripping and tearing weapon--though we couldn’t tell from the wounds whether it was a natural or manufactured weapon.  Two other dead monsters were piled on the other side.  Huge, bulbous bodies, which looked much like large brains even before the bloating of death occurred, were surrounded by 10 long tentacles.  Bloody beaks, apparently the weapons used to tear apart their humanoid foes, extended from the fronts of the brain like bodies.  The corpses had been hacked with large-bladed weapons and had many arrows stuck into their bizarre hides.  None of us knew what the creatures were, but we immediately organized our watches, eager to sleep and be gone from this place.  

As we led the horses to the rear of the cavern, we noticed a small passage leading off to the right. Gruush and Misha insisted on exploring the passage, over Aliya’s protests.  I have to admit I agreed with her, but as usual, Misha chose to ignore us.  He and Gruush did not even take the time to see to their horses before moving into the passage, and Aliya was even more livid about that.  I have to say I was disappointed in Misha treating his horse so callously, but I did not voice my disapproval.  I helped Aliya with the horses, keeping an eye on the passage, and listening for sounds of trouble.  Corellon help me, Misha does have a way of getting himself into trouble.

I was cleaning my sword when Gruush returned, saying that they had heard something in the passage.  Misha emerged soon thereafter, and said they had not caught a glimpse of whatever it is, but that something was moving quietly toward us.  I rose, my sword in hand, and moved to stand at the entrance, knowing it would be easier to defend than to fight in the large open room.   A tentacled creature slithered into the room from the passage outside, hovering near the ceiling.  Aliya reacted quickly, throwing balls of energy into the creature, just as another one appeared in front of me.  Gruush and Misha reacted quickly, both stabbing at the creature, and Misha severed several of its tentacles.  However, in order to do so, he left himself open, and took several hits from the tentacles.  The creature Aliya hit made a bird-like screech as the balls slammed into it. Misha was yelling commands at me, and in my distraction, I missed the creature in front of me as it turned, wrapping two tentacles around Misha, and bringing its beak down on his shoulder.
The second wrapped two tentacles around Aliya’s arms, pulling her up, and she did not even struggle as it too took a bite of her shoulder, blood running down her body.  Karanaj drew his sword and rushed to her aid, even as Gruush cleaved the creature holding Misha in two.  

Misha moved to attack the creature holding Aliya, but missed because he was trying not to hit her.  Knowing that an error in a slash could kill Aliya, I sheathed my sword and prayed, holding up a hand and casting a searing light at the creature.  Its skin began to smoke, and it released Aliya, who fell to the floor unmoving as it tried to float away.  Karanaj, clearly angry, released a barrage of magic missiles at the retreating creature, slamming it into the wall, before it fell to the ground, lifeless.  I immediately ran for Aliya as Gruush checked to make sure the creature was dead.  Karanaj fumbled a rod from his pack, and activated it.  I watched in amazement as Aliya’s wound stopped bleeding, and food appeared in front of us all.  

A figure stepped out of the darkness of the second passage.  A powerful male humanoid of a race I could not quite place strode purposefully forward.  His well-sculpted physique exuded male confidence, his hairless body uncovered except for what appeared to be a long kilt colored in earthy tones.  Gruush challenged him, and he replied "You only serve to anger them," flatly in  halting, thickly accented common.  "This does no good, not for you, and not for me.  Leave this area at once."  Once he spoke these words, he began backing down the passage he had come from.  Misha told him we would not chance the snow, and he and Gruush tried to follow the man, but abruptly, he sank into the stone floor and vanished.  

Eager to leave, Misha checked outside, only to report that the blizzard still raged.  I had healed Aliya’s wounds as best I could, but she was still unresponsive, and my best guess was that the creature’s tentacles contained some sort of poison.  I could only hope that the effects were temporary.  

We unrolled our bedrolls, and sat down, Karanaj staying at Aliya’s side.  Not very hungry, but knowing I needed my strength, I began to eat the food that had appeared when Kara activated the rod.  To my surprise, it was quite good, although I did not eat much, as I felt a little nauseous.  A short time later, Aliya stirred, and was soon able to stand and took a seat next to Kara, smiling and eating her food as well.  I was relieved to see that I had been correct . . . I don’t know what I would have done if something happened to Aliya.  At my suggestion, we bedded down for the night, and when we awoke the next morning, the temperature in the cave had dropped substantially.  I shivered as I rolled up my bedroll and ate a cold breakfast.  Misha checked outside and returned to announce that the storm had passed.  We gathered our things, and led the horses out of the cave, pausing at the entrance to mount.

A voice floated from a large outcropping to the left of the cave, saying "Ignore my mate, the man who spoke to you before.  He is a foolish oaf, afraid of his own shadow.  The invaders are fine targets for your swords and arrows.  If you are enemies of the grell, however, you travel in the wrong direction.  They lie toward the mountains. You'll find none of their kind ahead of you."
Misha responded, saying we wanted to be left out of their troubles, and kicked his horse, moving south.  We followed him, though I glanced back at the outcropping more than once, curious.

We had slept through most of the day, and as we began to ride, the sun sank below the horizon.  Suddenly, the ground shook, and a mighty roar echoed through the mountains.  A faint glow appeared on the horizon to the south, and Misha turned his horse toward it, urging it to run.  My husband is a very foolish man at time . . . as they say, fools rush in.  Of course, you have to wonder who is the bigger fool . . . the fool, or the ones who follow him.  Gruush muttered something about Misha being the death of us, as we quickly followed him.  

It took several hours to reach the mountains in the south, as our horses followed the upward trail leading out of the Valley of Ice.  As the last vestiges of sunlight passed below the horizon, we all saw for a moment in the glow, a citadel silhouetted against the sky.  Of course, Misha decided that the citadel was our new destination.  Sometimes I want to just kill that man.

It took another hour along the winding trail to reach the citadel, and night had fallen by the time we reached the outer stone wall.  There was still a faint glow from inside, almost as if fires were lit, as Misha, ever brash, called out “Hello!”  There was no answer.  We entered the outer wall slowly, and it gave way to a courtyard, and an inner stone wall which lay 40 feet ahead.  Huge oaken double doors stood at the entrance.  They were flung open, one hanging off its hinges.  Misha rode right up to the entrance and dismounted, tying his horse and drawing his sword as he once again shouted “Hello?”  The rest of us dismounted as well, and I drew my sword, feeling vaguely uneasy.  

We entered a large hallway.  The scale of the building was unbelievably large.  At the end of one hallway, we could see what appeared to be a large feast hall, and it was there that a fire burned.  We entered the hall, and were shocked at what we found.   It was a scene of complete carnage, small fires burning here and there, with many frozen bodies, looking like ice sculptures, and in the middle of the hall . . . a large silver dragon lay, scales smoking, several large holes burned into her hide.  We could hear her labored breathing, but she did not move.  Gruush asked quietly if the dragon could be Silvara, and I shrugged, not able to take my eyes off the dragon.  I felt  great sadness as I said “I think she is dying . . . ”  Gruush thought we should help her, but neither Misha nor I knew the first thing about healing a dragon, and we said as much.  

The dragon must have been able to hear us, because to our surprise the dragon shimmered for a moment, then shrank, reforming into a beautiful woman, bleeding from many grievous wounds.  We all stared in surprise as Gruush looked shocked, saying "Silena? Is that you?"  We both rushed to her, and I used one of my most potent healing spells, which slowed her bleeding, but I was afraid it was not enough.  Karanaj asked Gruush how he knew her as I worked, using spell after spell and Gruush replied that he had met her at the party on the previous night.  

After several minutes she stirred, rising slowly, and Gruush asked her what had happened.   "A........wizard . . . " she replied haltingly.  She looked at Kara as she spoke, and hissed  "and . . . one like . . . him . . . " 

Gruush looked grim "Mantatlus?"

"And Kalanthor . . . " Karanaj said angrily.
Silvara looked at Gruush in surprise.  "Those were the names . . . how do you know them?"

Misha muttered to himself "Mantatalus and Kalanthor . . .  they beat us to the sword . . . "

"They will pay dearly for this." Gruush snarled.

Silvara glanced at Misha and said  "Sword?” as Karanaj helped her over to a chair.

Misha nodded "We are searching for a Sword . . . "

Gruush knelt down by her chair "How are you feeling?"

Silvara sighed.  "I have been better . . . never have I been bested . . . but they were too many . . . and the evil cleric . . . "  She put her hand on Gruush.  "I am glad to see you again . . . "  She paused for a moment before saying "What is this sword of which you speak?” 

"We were seeking a blade mentioned in a prophecy along with the Jewel of Amn." Misha said.   "I know little else."

Silvara sat back and nodded slowly "Would that I had known what you sought, I could have saved you the trip."  She tapped her finger on her lip, looking thoughtful.  "The blade of Ankara . . . "  As she thought, Karanaj gave me the rod that he had used earlier, and I thought it might be of some help to Silvara, so I activated it, and once again, healing energy flowed through us all, and food and drink appeared.  Silvara picked up a goblet, drinking quickly, seeming somewhat stronger.  She took a bite of an apple, and sighed.  "Why do you seek the blade and the Jewel?"

Misha glanced to Vallia then Aliya . . .  "It may sound crazy . . .  but we seek to save the world."

Silvara smiled.  "It does not sound crazy."  She gave Gruush a regretful look.  "Had you answered differently, I would have had to destroy you."

Misha nodded.  "I would not have expected any less."

"I am glad he answered truthfully and not tried to jest with you." Gruush said sourly.

Misha gulped slightly . . .  "Me, jest?"  Misha chuckled.  "Perish the thought."

"Yes . . .  perish the thought . . . " Karanaj said wryly.  

Silena smiled, almost wolflike  "Exactly . . . "

Misha shrugged and paced around the table, "At any rate . . .  where is the sword?  Do they have it?"

Silvara looked far away.   "I have guarded the sword for so long, that I do not even remember a time before it."  She did not seem to hear Misha.  "It was a charge given to me by the elves, long ago, when it was forged.  It had been used once, to terrible results, and they vowed that only the ones prophesied would wield the power again."

Gruush looked at Silena "I'm glad you are feeling better" and took her hand gently.

She paused, folding her other hand over Gruush's.  "I appreciate that . . . D'hakara . . . "  Aliya started at that, but said nothing.  

Misha smirked. "Great power . . . "

Silvara turned back to Misha.  "The sword grants great power, but at a terrible price."

"What is the price?" he asked.

She looked thoughtful.  "It is . . . truth."

Gruush looked puzzled "What do you mean, truth?"

"I think I can handle the truth." Misha said lightly.

She laughed bitterly.  "Not truth such as this . . . " She looked at Gruush, and stroked his cheek with her hand.  "Truth that sears you to your soul."  She coughs up some blood.

Misha frowned and said "Where is the Sword of Ankara?" 

Silvara smiled sadly.  "You wish to know no more of the price.  It is just as well . . . "

Gruush used his sleeve to wipe her mouth "You are not well. You must rest."

"The sword is gone." She said to Misha, and then nodded at Gruush.  "I will, D'hakara, in a moment.”  She looked back to Misha “Your mage and his dragon man did not take it . . . there were others here who took a share of the plunder, and the mage took the wrong sword."

Misha grimaced "Then where did it go?"

"The Sword of Ankara does not look special . . . it appears no better than an ordinary blade."  Silvara said softly as Gruush stroked her hair.  "There is an evil thing that lairs near here.  I have always meant to destroy her, but I never seemed to get around to it.  She has recently taken a mate, and become more bold than ever.  When the mage attacked, so did Vallasta."  She smiled at Gruush.  "It was her mate who carried off the Sword of Ankara, though to him, it will be nothing but a blade."

Misha nodded and asked. "How far is it to her lair?"

"Where can we find them and recognize them?" Gruush said at the same time.

"And just what is Vallasta?" Misha continued.

"It is not far.  If you traveled from Athkatla, you must have passed very close." Silvara said, then paused.   "Vallasta?  She is medusae . . . "

"What is that?"  Gruush asked.

"Her mate Chaolosh will warn you off if you get too close." Silvara continued.

"We have met." Misha said grimly.  "The mate, at least."

Silvara suddenly realized Gruush had asked her a questions and looked back at him, running her hand up his arm.  "Her gaze will turn you to stone, D'hakara."

"Then I will not gaze at her. How do we kill her?" Gruush replied, almost smiling.

Misha kicked a chair in frustration. "So damn close."

She glanced back to Misha.  "Then you passed close to her lair indeed."

Misha nodded. "We most likely stopped to rest inside her lair . . . "

"I doubt that.  If you were inside her lair, her minions would have slaughtered you."  Silvara said, then turned back to Gruush.  "You kill her as any other, you just may not gaze upon her while you do so.  She has grown strong of late . . . some sort of power strengthens her."  Silvara coughed again, clearly weak.  "I am sorry, I must rest . . . "

"Could it be her mate that strengthens her?"  Karanaj wondered out loud.

"You are welcome to stay for the night . . . I will tell you all I know in the morning."  Silvara stood, with Gruush’s help.  "You should not attempt to assault her stronghold in the dark."  

"Sounds mighty simple . . . " Misha smirked.

"Simple?" said Silvara, frowning.  "I would not say that."  She leaned on Gruush, barely able to stand.  “At the other end of the hall, there are many rooms.  What is mine, is yours.  My bedroom lies at the end of that hallway."  She coughed up blood again, as Gruush helped her to her room.

We decided to take Silvara’s advice, and remain through the night.  I am not sure, but I believe that Gruush slept on the floor beside Silvara’s bed throughout the night, ready to help her should she call.

We sat up for a bit, talking.  I have to admit that I am tired of this quest; at times, it seems never-ending. Misha laughed at me, and said "Did you expect this to be easy?" before hopping off the table and standing behind me to massage my shoulders, "I say we have had it relatively easy considering the circumstances."  I leaned back, enjoying his touch for a brief moment, before the motion became more than I could bear, and I ran outside to be sick in the snow.  Misha followed, and once I had finished, he said amusedly "Sick? Or something else . . . "  I hate it when he’s right, and I told him as much, which made him laugh and say "I would tell you to take it easy but I know that isn't going to happen."  He knows me so well, but he knows that I would not put our child in danger, either.

Misha laughed again . . .  and said, "Yes. Of course. Corellon bless my son." as he stepped beside me and rubbed my stomach.

"Who says it will be a son?" I asked, as I smiled  and put my hand over his.

"A daughter perhaps . . . " he said musingly.  "It matters little . . . we are to have a child . . .  and I am happy for that."

I laughed and said  "Good . . . as am I."

Misha turned serious again and pulled his hand away, "So who is to wield the sword, Aliya?"  I nodded and he asked "Is she up to the task?"  I wish I knew.  Something is bothering her, but she won’t tell me what it is.  I told Misha so, and he asked if I thought it was him.  She does not like him, that much is true, but I think this is something deeper, something she won’t admit to herself.

"After what the dragon said . . . I fear the truth." I said, thinking out loud.

"I don't fear the truth . . . "  Misha said boldly, almost arrogantly.  "There is nothing to fear in the truth."  He does not understand.  He thinks that if we have possession of the sword, and we use it when the time is right, all will be well.  He never takes time to think.  He says he is a man of action, yet sometimes thought is required before action.  He says that is why he needs me, to temper his emotions.  I almost laughed at that, for who is more emotional than I?  

My brief amusement passed.  I do not like what the prophecies say, nor what I have heard about the sword.  Misha was not interested in hearing it.  He said something strange, something I do not think he meant to say.  "Fate . . .  has played its hand . . .  the threads are being snipped one by one.  If they snip the center...........we will have all the facts . . .  sooner hopefully than later."  He wasn’t even listening to me, and I felt frustrated as I tried to make him understand, but he does not care what Aliya faces.  He has never liked my sister, I know that, and it hurts me, for she is a part of me, so it is as if he hates a part of me.  Maybe that’s what drove him to her........

Now it is I who is being self-centered and selfish.  Aliya’s problems are far bigger than mine.
It is up to us to make sure she does not falter.  I read the prophecies at night until it feels as if my eyes bleed.  They make little sense to me.  Misha says that if Aliya cannot fulfill her destiny, he will do what must be done.  He is so thickheaded, my best-beloved.  He refuses to accept that some things must be, that he cannot be everything.  Sometimes when we’re arguing, I just want to scream in frustration.  She is the sword bearer.  It is a specific magic, but he refuses to believe it.  He says there is always a choice.  I told him what I knew of the sword then.  It is truth, complete and unvarnished.  Those with the gift that wield the sword . . . I am not even sure I understand it.  They must face the truth of themselves before they can use it.  And if they cannot face or deny this truth, then the sword will burn their hands, reject them.  Just imagine it . . .  Wielding the sword means reliving every injustice you have ever visited, no matter how slight.  An apple stolen . . . A lie told . . .   I asked Misha how he would like to relive Anteashara's death, and feel the wrongness of it in every fiber of your being, every time he drew his sword, to which he replied "If it could save the world,  I would do it.  What Corellon asks of me . . .  I would do without hesitation . . .  he only has but to say the word . . .  my life I live for others . . . "

"It is written that the first wielder went insane . . . " I told him.  "It gets worse.  The sword will let you do no act that is wrong.  If you raise your sword to strike down anyone you do not have to, it will visit the pain of every slash upon you tenfold.  The truth of the sword is absolute."

Misha nodded and said “I am not afraid of the truth.  Aliya . . .  will be ready, I am sure. I have faith.”

I finally voiced my concern.  “There is something she denies, to the core of her being . . . if she does not face it before we find the sword . . . it could destroy them both.”

"I am not sure if that is a chance we can take . . . "  Misha said, frowning.  "As I said before . . .  if there is another way I will find it.  There is always a choice."  He brushed my hair back, “Trust me in that."

I was still worried.  "I just hope we make the right one."

Misha nodded and kissed my forehead. "Between us both, I have no doubt we will."

I smiled at him and took his hand, and led him off to bed.  I could not sleep and after watching him for a short while, I rose, and sat down to record the events of the day.  I have found myself studying Misha lately, and perhaps there is something wrong with me, but I find myself focusing on his worst qualities.  He is arrogant, and selfish, and very intolerant.  He has no empathy for others, no understanding, and will not listen to reason.  He is a know-it-all whose temper will one day get us all killed, and yet, I love him.  It is a puzzle for which I have no easy answer, but there must be something there, tying me to him.  I wish I knew what it was......


----------



## Talindra (Jun 7, 2002)

Vallia’s Journal #16

4th  day of The Claw of Winter, 1373 DR

I hate being trapped inside.  Tempers flare and solitude is in short supply, although it is not anyone’s fault, except maybe the gods.  The snowstorm we rode through yesterday still rages, and we decided it was best to delay our assault on the medusa’s lair until it subsided.  

I have never liked cold weather, and I rose late this morning, preferring the warmth of the bed to the chill of the room.  Misha was practicing with his sword.  It seems sometimes that practicing and fighting is all that he does.  I know it is not, but sometimes I feel as though I place a distant third on his list of priorities.  It sounds odd to me, but I feel as if I love him more than he loves me, and sometimes I have this choking feeling that I am enslaved to him because of it.  I know it is nothing more than my fears trying to control me, but still, I wonder.

I built a fire, and made fried apples again, since we had an abundance of the ingredients.  The warm smell of cinnamon and apple on the breeze reminded me of Midwinter festivals long past, and I felt a pang of sadness at the thought that I may never know such contentment again.  The moment quickly passed, and Misha and I sat down at the table, alone, to eat our breakfast.  I savored the moment, a husband and wife doing such an ordinary thing.  I am afraid that our life together will be far from ordinary, so I will take these things when I can.  We laughed and joked, and for a moment, I was able to forget all my worries and sadness.  

When he rose from the table, finally, and drew his sword, I could contain my questions no longer, as he admired the keen edge of his drow longsword.. "Beautiful..." he murmured.   "Like you... only a shade less deadly..."

"Is that all you wish?  To fight?" I asked.   "What will you do when there is nothing left to fight, my love.”

"There is always something left to fight... my love..." he replied, almost teasingly.

I tried to make him understand what I meant, saying "But it will no longer be our fight, King Misha."

Misha shook his head, "An exiled King... with no claim.. no royal blood... all I have is you... my child... and conflict.  I came into this world fighting... and I expect to leave it just the same..."

"Not if I have anything to do with it." I muttered.

"What do you mean?" he asked as he sheathed his blade.  

"I do not wish to fight forever.  I want to watch my children grow up in a place of peace, of safety." I answered, barely holding back tears.  "I do not wish to lose you for many years yet."
Misha ignored the seriousness in my voice, playfully leaping onto the table to do a handstand.

"And we both know that one day you will find a fight you cannot win." I said, suddenly angry, as I shoved him off the table.  

Misha landed on his feet, a little off balance, and sighed, "What was that for?"

"For being silly when I am serious."

Misha laughed heartily at that. "Burning Rose... will be there for his family.  But the call... for battle... for right... gnaws at my heart... I am Corellon's Champion..."  He hopped back up on the table and crouched near me, "What, you don't trust me to come home alive?"  He flicked his beads with a smile.

"You cannot win every battle.....no one can." I said grimly.

Misha nodded. "But that is my place. I am a warrior. I have always been a warrior, only now I have a cause...you know that.  He lifted my chin, making me look at him, "I cannot win them all... I know.  But I will not and cannot stop... Corellon called me to duty... you..."

I was about to answer him when I  heard Karanaj scream in my head "ALIYA!!!"  Misha must have heard it too, because he leapt off the table, blade in hand, as I pulled my sword and ran for Kara’s room.  Misha kicked the door in with a controlled rage... waving his blade about warily.
When we entered, Kara was unconcious on the floor, and Aliya nowhere to be found.

I checked on Karanaj, and found that he was alive, and seemingly unhurt.  Glancing around the room, I noted that all of Aliya's things were gone, the bed was still rumpled, and Kara was not dressed.  I looked back at Kara and cast a spell, then looked back at Misha.  "He has been poisoned, but I do not know with what."

Misha scowled. "Great.....so where did the prodigal daughter go now?"  I shook my head as he searched the rest of the fortress, but found no trace of Aliya.  Misha hypothesized that someone had entered the fortress, poisoned Karanaj and took Aliya.  I have to admit that seems to be the most plausible explanation, though Misha could find no evidence of their entry.

I was frustrated that I could not tell what type of poison had been used on Kara, but my worries were soon put to rest as Kara stirred, looking around the room.  As he became aware of his surroundings, he stared with a haunted look.  "What happened?"  I asked.  "What is it?"

“She is gone."  Misha said.

Karanaj whispered quietly, "Leave me..."

Misha looked down at him. "Who did this?"  "You can cry and lament... but I will find her abductors..."

Karanaj growled "NOW!"




Seeing his pain, I knelt in front of him, putting my arms around him. "No."  I said quietly.

"Who did this?" Misha demanded.  "Tell me and you can have all the solitude you like..."

I saw tears forming in Kara’s eyes, and hugged him tighter.  "You must tell us."

"Aliya...." he says very quietly.

Misha waited for a moment, then repeated "Who did this?" 

"Kalanthor... and Aliya..."  Kara barely managed to say.

Misha looked puzzled.  "Kalanthor.. that red dragon thing..."

Kara roared at him "You ask me who and I tell you! Aliya!!"  The shock of that statement hit me like a blow, as I pulled away from him.

"She wouldn't!" I protested.

Misha nodded as I spoke. "Now it all makes sense..."

"She would... and did..." Kara said bitterly.

Misha turned, and said over his shoulder, "So much for the Sword bearer.  I will find her..." He began to walk out the door.

His tone made my angry, and I demanded "And when you do?"  Misha ignored me, sheathing his sword and walking away.

Knowing that Kara needed me now, I let Misha go and hugged him again.  "Where did they go?"
He could not answer, and I knew he wanted to be alone, so I hugged him once more and kissed his cheek, then stood.  "Call if  you have need."  He nodded absent-mindedly as I left.  After a few moments we heard growling and the sounds of scuffling, coming from Kara's room.

I found Misha in the common room, just as I heard the noise, and turned to go back to Kara, thinking perhaps Kalanthor had returned.  Misha stopped me.  "I think it is simply Karanaj dealing with this betrayal.  I would leave him alone..."

Just as I touched the door, Karanaj pulled it open hard, walking out with all of his things and equipment.  "Going somewhere?" Misha asked.

"Anywhere but here." Karanaj snarled, leaving the door open and walking off.  Inside we could see what remained of the bed, ripped apart, feathers strewn across the room.


"You can't run from yourself..." Misha said, and I almost laughed for a moment, to hear something like that from him.  He should know.  "And that is all you are doing... running..."

"Kara, you can't go out in the storm." I protested.  "If you love Aliya, then believe in her.  You do not know why she does what she does."

"And you do?" Misha said disgustedly.

I glared at him, angry.  He has never liked Aliya, and that grates on my nerves.  "Do I look like I do?  I'm hoping, I believe in my sister."

Misha turned away from me.  "Whatever happens she will not get the Sword.  I will see to that personally if need be."

"And I will fight you." I heard myself say, before I even thought.

Karanaj sank slowly into a chair by the fire, as Misha gritted his teeth... "You wouldn't."

"Wouldn't I?" I said heatedly.

"She is not ready.”  Misha argued.

“Who is?" I retorted.

"I have faith in many things... but in her..." Misha shook his head.

"She is my sister...." I said quietly, as I turned, heading for our room.  "Fine....you and Kara find other places to sleep."  She slams the door.

"Vallia!?"  Misha followed me into the bedroom.  I had drawn my sword, and was practicing forms as he entered and asked "Angry?  Well, I am sorry... I am only looking at the harsh reality of what may have just occurred.  You said yourself that she was hiding something... even from you..."  I did not answer, but my anger fueled my movements, as I spun faster.  “You have faith in her, for that I commend you. I want to have faith... but I can't... not now with what has happened, not with everything on the line.  We are fighting on many fronts... our own people... corruption... the world... the Zhentarim... and dare I say it the end of the world.  So excuse me if I am in short supply of faith outside of you and Corellon.."

"She is the only one who can wield the sword, you fool.  If we cannot have faith in her, then it is pointless to go on."  I hissed at him, lost in the red haze of my fury.

“There is always a way.”  He replied.  "I will not throw this quest aside at the behest of some spoiled princess... we will find a way... with or without her."


Almost without conscious thought, I whirled, my blade whizzing towards Misha's throat.  Misha stepped back quickly, his own blade in hand.  “With or without her... I will go on...and I will win." he said.

"Spoiled princess?"  I spit at him as my blade stopped inches from his face.  "Then you go on without me as well...."

"I meant your sister," he said as he tried to bat my sword aside.  “You take offense at everything I say... even when it is not directed at you."

I held the sword steady, bringing it back in place.  "I know what you meant.  She is my sister! You insult her, you insult me....you mistrust her, you mistrust me...."

"You are two different people." Misha replied.  "I know nothing of your sister outside of what I have seen."

I shook my head.  "We are and we are not."

"You cannot ask me with all honesty to trust someone I know very little about... despite her lineage..."  He continued, ignoring me.

"I trust her.....I am asking you to trust me." I said calmly.

"I trust you... but Vallia, I will not allow her near that Sword... not until I can see with my own eyes where she stands." he said, meeting my gaze.

"You don't trust me......" I said softly.  "That is fine......just stay far away from me."

"I trust you."  He muttered.  "I am not going anywhere.  I trust you... but Aliya has to earn that trust once more."

"So be it,” I said. “But get out of my room."

"What?"  Misha looked shocked.  "So you turn your back on me? Because I tell you how I feel, 
where I stand?"

"Because you will not trust me when I say you can trust her."  I replied evenly.  "Leave."

"Then where did she go?" he taunted.  "Tell me, what is she doing?  Did she trust you enough to tell you these things?  Obviously she feels she must go this alone... and does not trust us..."

"If I knew that I would tell you." I snarled and turned, hurling my sword point first into the wall, where it stuck, quivering.  "I SAID LEAVE!!"

"No."


"Fine, then I will."  I didn’t trust myself around him any longer.  For a moment, I felt a hate for him stronger than anything I had felt in my life, and I wanted nothing more than to put my sword through his heart.  It was a brief moment, but maybe he read it on my face.

"Fine..." he said as he moved to leave.  “Have it your way."

Sarcastically, I replied.  "I always do Misha, it's what makes me so spoiled."

“If it isn't one thing it is another.”  He said.  "In that case... call me when you see fit to give me an opinion... since I must be incapable of doing so without upsetting you."  He left, and I fell to my knees, praying.  Praying for guidance, wisdom, patience....anything.....

After some time, I left the room, and found Kara weeping on the floor of the bedroom he had shared with Aliya.  As I knelt beside him, I heard Aliya’s voice, and I know he did as well.  She explained her actions as best she could, and I could feel my heart breaking for Kara.  I held him for a moment, and then rose, leaving him to his grief.  It pains me that there is nothing I can do for him, but I must accept it.

I heard Misha singing, and entered the common room to find him training once again, adding more flair and acrobatics with flips... and rolls and exotic strikes... with spins.  "Always you show off, it will get you killed."  I observed.

He paused,  kneeling and panting, his back to me, his sword out and low. "What do you want?"

His tone made me stiffen, and I turned to go.   "Nothing...."

Misha stood  "And yet you came from something.”  He turned to me "What is it?"

"Kara spoke to Aliya, as did I.   She is being forced by a spell.....and she wishes for us to kill her, if we cannot stop her." I said sadly.

Misha nodded, twirling his blade in his hands... "I think I can oblige her there if need be."

My rage rose up again, as red hot as before, and I nearly lunged for him, but controlled myself as Kara emerged from his room.  "I am glad you are so eager." he said.  "I, for one, am not."  Kara glanced at me, then said "Perhaps you are the only one that could, Misha."

Misha turned away from us again.  "I will do what needs to be done."  He paused for a brief moment, then continued.  "Vallia.. I do not relish this... but if comes to it... then we must kill her."

"I know that... and that is the only reason I will not kill you if you touch her." Karanaj said resignedly.

Misha glances at Karanaj, "Thank you, I am glad I have your approval."

“You have no such thing." Karanaj snapped.  "I will allow you to grant her request, but ONLY if it comes to that."

I turned and held Misha’s eyes for a long moment.. "Kill her and you will have to kill me."

"It is your sister's wish.”  Misha argued, and looked at Karanaj.   "Do you think me a murderer?  I will only do so if there is no alternative, not a moment sooner."

"And I am telling you I will die as well." I told him.  It had taken some time, but after Aliya was taken prisoner, I had realized why I had reacted the way I did, and what it meant.

Karanaj frowned. "There is the chance to save her. I will not allow her to die when I could save her."

Misha looked very serious. "Well, we just need to find a way to save her.”  He glanced at me, then looked away.  "But if it comes to it... my love... then I will do it..."

"You will kill us both?"  I could hardly believe what I was hearing.

He turned away from me.  "You make it sound like this is what I want...it isn't..."

I trembled as hold on my self-control slipped.   "I will make it easier...." I turned and left the room, but the fool followed me, grabbing me arm and forcing me to turn back to him.

"Talk to me Vallia..."

I shook my head. "No."

"Do you think this is what I want?"  He was pleading with me, to my surprise.  He was asking me to understand and accept that he might kill me.  I could not keep the contempt from my face.  "No!  I will not lose you... and by everything that is good we will not lose Aliya..."

"Yes, you will." I said softly.

Stubbornly, he said "There is always a choice... and by Corellon I will find it..." 

"Then find it." I said flatly, as I tried to pull away from him.

Misha growled and pulled me close, kissing me hard.  "Help me... together...that is the only way we can get through this..."

"And if I do.....will you then be able to kill her?" I demanded.

"I will not kill her unless there is no other way.  You have my word... my bond... no other way..."

My heart in my throat, I asked. "Can you kill her knowing you kill me?"

"Vallia you know the answer to that question." he said softly.

Icily, I said "Do I?"

He kissed me again, as I stood there, stiff in his arms. "Sadly... you know the answer."

I made my decision.  "Then this is goodbye Misha.  I will not do anything to change that."

Misha looked confused.  "Goodbye?  Where are you going?" 

"I will help, but stay away from me." I said determinedly.

Misha stepped back.  "Don't do this..."

"I cannot do anything that might make you hesitate...." I lied too him more smoothly than I thought possible.

Misha sighed.  “You hate me for my duty.  This is who I am now."


"Duty has its place." I said distantly.

"You think I should forsake it?" he asked curiously

"I think you must control it, not let it control you." I replied.

Misha nodded, but he did not really understand. "You know where I stand.  I will save Aliya if I can... and if it comes to it... then I will destroy her... but only if there is no other way."

"So duty takes precedence over all.....including me...." I don’t know why I continued to ask these questions.  I was only causing myself pain, but I had to ask.

Misha stepped forward and touched my cheek... a single tear sliding down his face. "I choose life... I choose you... but this is bigger than us Vallia..."

My heart felt like stone.  He had made his choice.  "And so, you choose duty...."

"I am a King... I have a responsibility to my people..."

“To kill your Queen.” I finished.

"This is not an easy decision." he protested.

I turned away from him again.  "Stay away from me, Misha."

"Vallia, wait..."

I whirled, glaring at him, my grip on myself almost gone.  "What?!?"  He just looked at me.  "You thought not at all before making the decision....you are almost eager.  And I have not heard you once consider the most important things."
Misha sighed and drew his masterwork dagger and looked at it, "And that is?  I have considered you... our child... that is why I make it a point to do everything I can to save her... but I will not look past the possibility that it may be all for naught."

"Then you will kill all three of us."   I could scarcely believe what I was hearing.  I felt as though I didn’t even know Misha.

"Then I won't...I won't kill her no matter the cost..." 

Bitterly, I said. "And what of your precious duty?"

He looked at me, holding the dagger tightly.  "Duty... is all that I am.  I apologize Vallia, for my eagerness."

I eyed the dagger uneasily.  "What are you doing with that?"

"There is one sure way to stop me from acting against Aliya... to save you, her and our child.  As you said, my duty is precious to me.  Everything I have done... I have done for you... and the cause."  He looked down at the dagger, and my eyes narrowed, as I knocked it from his hand.

"Now you understand my resolve." he said grimly.  "There is no eagerness... no relish of bloodshed... only duty... I will do what must be done to save everyone."

"I understand you are a bigger fool than I thought." I spat.

"I wouldn't have killed myself... it was only a measure to show my resolve."  That, more than anything, made me furious.  He had manipulated me, and he had done it so effortlessly.

I turned away.  "Far away, Misha.  Stay far away."


"Fine... I will be gone before the eve." he said.

I stopped, but did not turn. "You will not help us find the sword?"

"I will meet you there but I shall keep my distance since I cannot be trusted." I wanted to scream, to strike him, to do something, but all I did was shake my head.  "You made me who I am, Vallia."

"Travel with us.  Just keep your distance from me." I said quietly.

"No. I am too much a threat to your existence.  I will not stay in your presence and be alienated.  You ask too much... all or nothing."  I ask to much?  I resolved then that if I were to die, then I would choose the terms by which I would do it.

I glared at him, and picked up the dagger. "Fine."

"Which is it?” he asked evenly.  "Stay or go?"

"You may stay.”  I answered softly.  “You will not have to kill Aliya in any case."

"Good. I did not plan on doing so. I know I will find a way."  He said arrogantly.  "Let us focus on saving her.  We shall leave thoughts of her death to the wayside until the time it is absolutely needed.  For now... we focus on life."

I shook my head at his foolishness, and raised the dagger.  "You will not have to kill her because I will."   Misha looked grim.  "I will not kill her.....not really...." I continued.  "When the time comes, I will simply kill myself."

Misha shouted "NO!?"

I shrugged.  "What is the difference Misha?  Either way, we will both be dead."

"No one dies.”  He said.  "I will not let it happen."

I tucked his dagger into my belt and nodded. "It is your responsibility to see to it then."

“She will live... you will live... we must focus on life.  Death will only weaken the weave." It sounded suspiciously close to an order.

"You focus on life.....I am too weary."  I said, and I walked away.

Misha has avoided me since our little chat, not that I blame him.  I have been deluding myself.  There are things he loves more than me…things he would sacrifice me for.  That knowledge is like a knife in my heart, and every time I look upon him, it twists a little bit deeper.


----------



## Talindra (Jun 9, 2002)

6th day of The Claw of Winter, 1373 DR

Vallia’s Journal #17 (Part One)

It has been a tense several days, as the blizzard raged on outside, and inside, a storm of another kind raged.  Kara, Misha and I have avoided each other, and Gruush has been occupied in caring for Silvara.  I can tell that he cares for her, but seeing them together right now only causes me pain.  It has been a silent few days, each of us withdrawing into our own shells.  

The mornings have been worse for me.  The sickness comes almost every day now.  Sad as it seems now, Misha was right, I am with child.  It could not have happened at a worse time, but what else could I expect from Misha’s child?  

This morning, as Kara brought in wood for the fire, I noted that the storm finally seemed to have stopped, and commented on it, just as Gruush helped Silvara into the common room.  Misha emerged a few seconds later, echoing my sentiment.  Silvara agreed, and gave us directions back to the medusa’s lair, saying that she would hunt for the day, to help herself heal, assuring Gruush that she would fine alone.  She warned us to move quickly, saying that a power struggle had erupted between the grell and the medusa, and warning us not to be caught in the middle.  We took her advice to heart, and left immediately.  

Despite my opinion to the contrary, Misha decided that we should ride to the medusa’s lair.  Seeing as she lives underground, I didn’t think it wise to announce our presence with pounding hooves, but I deferred to Misha’s wisdom.  Since he thought to travel fast, I pushed my horse into a run, pulling far ahead of the others, though Misha tried in vain to catch me.  I slowed, finally, allowing him to catch me, feeling a little smug.  "I thought you were in a hurry." I said offhandedly, while he fumed.  The others caught us a short time later, and there was some idle chatter that I paid little attention to.  

We reached the medusa’s lair as the sun began to sink in the sky, and secured our horses to a tree outside before entering the opening in the rock face of the cliff.  The cave we entered was rough, but Misha’s searching soon revealed a lever.  Ever cautious, Misha tried it to see what it would do.  

With a loud scrape, a secret door on the side of the cave opposite the hidden level opened.  Before we could react, the room was flooded by terrible creatures, their stench almost as horrible as their appearance.  Wild black hair flew about their faces, which were covered, like the rest of their bodies, with scaly, grey flesh.  It was their eyes that pierce you, however.  White, sightless eyes stared out as the creatures swarm toward us, axes brandished eagerly.  Misha jumped back with a curse.  

Wasting no time with words, I moved to attack the creatures.  Unfortunately, I stepped on a loose stone, and as my balance faltered, the creatures axe intercepted my sword, knocking it to the ground, and sending me to one knee.  Gruush immediately rushed to my aid, slitting the throat of the grimlock that stood poised to sink its axe into my head.  The remaining grimlocks seemed angered by the death of their comrade, and came at us like a pack of wolves.  Three surrounded Misha, though only one was able to land a blow as Misha guts its comrade.  Two came at Gruush, who moved in front of me, one catching a glancing blow to his shoulder.  

Two of the grimlocks avoided the battle near Gruush, moving to attack me as I tried to reach my sword on the cold stone floor.  Kara moved to help me, but was flanked by two grimlocks himself, taking several grievous blows.  I moved back just as the two grimlocks reached me, but one still managed to catch my shoulder with his axe.  I raised my hand, casting a spell, and searing light burned into the grimlock that attacked me.  As it fell, I used the distraction to grab my sword and stand, ready to face the other one.

Gruush, ignoring his danger, attacked the grimlock I faced, decapitating it in a quick blow.  Across the room, I saw one of the creatures on Misha land a glancing blow to his forearm, doing no real damage.  As I was distracted, one of the grimlocks that had attacked Kara turned, striking me hard in the back.  I cried out and turned, even as the other one struck Kara as well.  Misha looked grim then, and gutted one of the grimlocks attacking him, then spun, taking the other’s head.  

Gruush finished his grimlocks and moved to help Kara, and together they killed the grimlock they faced, as my anger took control of me, and I viciously hacked the one in front of me to pieces.  The room fell silent, except for the sound of our heavy breathing.  I winced as I looked down at the blood on my shoulder, but was grateful that nothing worse had happened.  I moved to Kara’s side, laying my hands on him.  I watched his wounds close, then saw to my own.  Misha seemed unhurt and used his wand to heal Gruush.  

We wiped our blades clean, and moved to inspect the room beyond the secret door.  We could see a simple room that almost certainly was home to the creatures that just attacked us--it had their smell.  Low, wooden pallets served as beds for as many as 30 of the creatures, although many looked as though they have not been used in a while.  Rags, bones, tools, weapons, and miscellaneous refuse lay scattered over the floor.  I wrinkled my nose, feeling nauseous.  

Misha searched the room, finding some gold, but little else.  There was an opening to the right of the room, going to what appeared to be a hallway.   The hallway emptied into an elegant and tastefully appointed reception hall.  Well-crafted statuary lined both long walls with heavy, red curtains hung majestically behind them.  Red carpet of the same material led up to a matching set of light gray stone chairs.  The chairs were intricately carved, complementing the natural veins of a greenish stone.  To the right and left, on either side of these chairs, were stone doors bound in iron.

Misha inspected each statue, as I glanced around.  Each statue was unique:  a beautiful maiden, a wizened sage, a powerful knight.....Each had a subtle expression of surprise or fear on its face.   After a brief inspection, Misha noted that a small nail had been driven into the back of each statue's head.  Misha seemed puzzled by this, and after much thought, ventured the idea that perhaps the medusa petrified its victims, and these statues were in fact adventurers who had failed.  I looked at the statues with new horror, but started when I heard a voice come from the doorway which we had just entered.

Familiar in its accent and lack of emotion, the voice said  "You were fools to come here.  If  you have harmed Vallasta, you will know the true meaning of vengeance."  Standing at the entrance to the hall was the hairless, muscular man wearing the kilt.  His eyes were dark, and his fists clenched at his sides.

"We have not harmed her. What is your name?"  Gruush asked.

He frowned.  "I am Chaolosh."

"It is good to finally meet you. Thank you for the warning earlier about leaving." Gruush said amiably. 

“You would do well to heed it again."  Chaolosh replied.  

"Why don't you want us here?" Gruush asked.

Unemotionally, Chaolosh stated "You are in my home, uninvited." 

"Why don't you want us here?" Gruush pushed.  "We didn't know it was your home. We were told it was the grells home."

"You lie."

“We come for the sword..."  Misha said as he stepped back, slowly backing up towards the two thrones.

"Sword?"  Chaolosh’s gaze flickered to Misha, and realized what he was doing. "STOP!"  He shouted.

"What's wrong?" Gruush said as Misha began to chant the divine words for Divine Favor...

"Very well, have it your way.  I was willing to let you go."  Chaolosh said with finality.

"What have we done to upset you?"  Gruush began to say as Chaolosh moved to attack the closest foe....Karanaj.  Gruush tripped him on the way, and punched him, pushing him down to the floor.  Kara swung his sword at the prone man, and it bit deep into his back as he cried out.  Knowing we had little choice, I stepped up, attacking as well, my sword sinking into him as well.

One of the stone doors at the end of the room flew open, and Vallasta entered the fray, charging Misha.  The snakes on her head snapped at him, but he managed to avoid being bitten.  "By Kali, you've come to your doom this time, humans.  Look into the eyes of your destroyer!"

We were able to avoid the lure of looking into her eyes, but Chaolosh took advantage of our distraction, sinking into the stone floor, disappearing.  At that moment, we heard a long low ringing, like the sound of a bell, just like the sound we had heard several times before.  We did not have time to stop and ponder what it meant, however.

Misha tried to strike the medusa, but only scratched her arm as she hissed "You will pay for that."  Gruush moved to help him, landing a slight blow to the medusa as well.  Karanaj tried to cast a spell, but caught the medusa’s eye as he finished, and turned into a stone statue, as Vallasta laughed.  The laugh angered me, and I moved forward.  My powerful blow knocked the witch from her feet, but as she fell, Chaolosh formed from the stone at her feet, and fed her a potion. She straightened, even as a noise drew everyone's attention from the battle. Four grell careened into the room. as Gruush strikes Chaolosh, and Misha decapitates the medusa.

The grell joined the fray, two attacking Gruush, and two attacking Misha.  Tentacles wrapped around Misha, and began to lift him off the floor, but I rushed forward, hitting the one holding him hard enough to make it let go.  I heard a screech as Gruush injured one of the grell he faced, just as Misha killed the grell that had held him captive.  Misha whirled to the other grell, slashing it twice as it slapped him with two tentacles.  

Gruush looked to be lost in a forest, and I saw at least five tentacles touch his skin, as I brought my sword around, cutting the last grell attacking Misha in two.  Gruush finished one grell, while Misha killed the other.  Glancing around, I saw that Chaolosh had disappeared again.  I healed Gruush, while frantically thinking of a way to help Kara.  I have never felt more helpless.

Misha wanted to investigate behind the doors, but I refused to leave Kara, so he and Gruush continued alone.  They had only been gone a short time when I heard a whisper of noise behind me, and I turned, to see Chaolosh with hammer and nail, ready to drive it into the base of Kara’s skull.  Without thought, I pulled and flung the dagger in my belt, catching him in the throat.  He fell, blood seeping into the dirt around him.  I moved to him warily, pulling my dagger out of his flesh, and cleaning it, before tucking it back in my belt.  As I did so, I noticed that Chaolosh wore a sword, plain and unadorned, but something pulled me to it, and I pulled it out, looking at the shining blade.  I knew we had found what we had sought, and called Misha in my mind, bidding him to return.  

Misha actually sounded concerned, saying "Did he hurt you, my love?"

I  looked down at the hammer and nail at my feet and said "Not me.  He came to kill Kara as he killed the others.  I had other ideas."

Misha smirked.  "They don't call you Wildcat for nothing..."

"I can take care of myself."  I said.  "But I am ready to leave, before the grell invade full force.”  The others agreed, and Misha tried to lift Kara, but could not.  I strapped the sword to my back, and together, the three of us dragged Kara back out to the horses.  A plan formed in my mind, and I pulled a blanket from my saddlebags, and with Misha and Gruush’s help, I wrapped Kara’s feet in it, then tied rope around him, and to the saddles of my horse and Misha’s.  It was slow going, but we managed to drag him back to the dragon’s fortress in the darkness.

The sun was rising as we made it back, exhausted, and I could barely sit my horse, almost falling as we came to a stop.  Misha caught me, and pulled me from my saddle, carrying me inside to bed, as Gruush tended to the horses.  I saw movement at the table as we entered the fortress, and heard someone say "Welcome back." as Aliya stepped from the shadows.


----------



## Talindra (Jun 10, 2002)

10th day of The Claw of Winter, 1373 DR

Vallia’s Journal #17 (Part Two)

It has been several days since I started this entry, and did not finish it.  For a long time, I did not feel as though I could relate what had happened after Aliya returned, and yet, I know that it will help me to say it.  I suppose I should begin where I left off, because if I start with how it ended, I will never be able to finish this entry.

At the sound of Aliya’s voice, Misha silently put me down, and proceeded down the hallway, I assumed to find Silvara.  He quickly returned without her, and sat silently in a chair in the far corner of the common room, silent, his eyes never leaving Aliya.  She moved over to the table, and sat, propping her up on the chair.  "You don't appear happy to see me."  She glanced around, a little nervously.  "And where's Karanaj?"

"Petrified."  Misha said softly.

A little angry at her attitude, I said.  "Happy to see you? Should I be happy to see you?"

Aliya glanced at Misha for a moment.  "This is no time for jokes."

I shook my head at her. "No joke.  Karanaj met a medusa's stare.  He is a stone statue.  That is what is wrapped in the blankets outside."

Aliya sat up, tears filling her eyes.  "Oh, Kara..." she said softly.

Misha watched Aliya a moment and stood. "I will bring him inside before he catches his death of cold..."  He headed outside, as I kept my gaze on Aliya.

"I am surprised to see you so upset, considering how you left." I said finally.

Aliya looked up at me through tear-filled eyes.  "You know it wasn't my choice."  She grimaced.   "Did you find the sword?"

I started to answer, but broke off as Misha and Gruush wrestled Kara’s statue inside, panting with the exertion.  "I hope we don't move him too often.”  Gruush remarked.

Aliya looked at the statue and moved over to touch his cheek.  "Kara....."

At that moment, I made my decision. "And all for nothing....the sword was gone."

Aliya turned quickly, her face anxious.  "Gone?  Gone where?"

Misha nodded in agreement and glanced at Gruush. "Yeah, the sword slipped through our grasp..."  Gruush nodded too, just as we heard a rather loud thump in the courtyard.

"Now what?"  Misha said exasperatedly.  Moments later, Silvara entered, smiling.

"Well, well, nice to see......good gods, what happened here?"  She exclaims.

Gruush smiled at her "Hello Sylvara."

"Karanaj locked eyes with the Medusa." Misha smirked.

Silvara looked at Gruush a little anxiously.  "Were any of the rest of you hurt?"

"Nothing time and Corellon's touch won't heal." Misha answered for him, as Gruush shook his head.  Misha looked to Aliya, "I am not sure about the prodigal daughter though."

Silvara looked at Gruush a moment more, and then looked away.  "Ah, I see our wayward lass has returned and....my goodness!"  Silvara looked grim and nods.  "I see."

Misha turned to walk outside... "A rather bad day all around..."

“All of you move away from her, right now."  Silvara commanded.  I was confused, and I saw my own feelings mirrored on Aliya’s face.  Silvara's eyes flashed, and her voice boomed.  "I SAID MOVE!!!"  Gruush backed away quickly, as I jumped, and almost ran to Silvara’s side.

Aliya stood, her confusion clear.  "What is wrong?  What's going on?"  Misha paused at the door and glanced over his shoulder, waiting.  Silvara smiled, showing her teeth.  "I suggest you sit there child."  Aliya frowned, but sat slowly.  "Misha, be a good boy, and tie her up, would you?"

Aliya stood again quickly, saying "What?!?" as Misha smiled.  That smile angered me.  He enjoys seeing her upset.

Silvara looked back.  "Child, I told you to sit."  Aliya looked at her face a long moment, and gulped, then sat slowly.

Misha walked over and drew his keen blade. "Sit still and you should be alright."

Angrily, I grabbed Silvara's arm.  "What is going on?"  My eyes never left Misha, however, and I was ready to act should he do anything stupid.  He tied Aliya up as best he could.

Silvara barely spared me a glance, saying  "Gently now, Misha, but firmly.  She is a spellcaster.  Gag her as well."

Misha nodded and ripped part of her sleeve, then stuffed it into her mouth. "Sorry sister." He said sarcastically and shrugged.

My tenuous hold on my temper slipping, I said commandingly.  "What is the meaning of this?"

Silvara raised an eyebrow at me, and for a moment, I wanted nothing more than to run and hide.  I settled for holding my tongue. Finally, she moved to sit at the table.  "Bring me some tea, child."  she says to me offhandedly.

Seething, I poured some tea in a cup and carried it to her.  Ever the mediator, Gruush asked "Silvara, what's going on?" as Misha sat, watching Aliya.  She nodded her thanks to me and took the cup, taking a sip, sitting thoughtfully for a moment.  

"There is a spell in her mind."  She said finally.  "Her actions are not of her own will.  Had I not been so...indisposed.....when you came, I would have noticed it then."

Gruush frowned at that. "What spell? Can you tell?"

She took another sip. "Compulsion, but to do what and for what purpose I cannot say."

"So let us remove the spell." Misha said impatiently.  "Or is it not that simple?"

Silvara slowly smiled at him.  "Have you the power to do so?"

"I have the power to take her head, if we can't remove the spell." he gestured to his blade. "But that is not a choice I relish."  My anger flared at this.  He speaks of it so easily, her death, our death.

"Always you think of killing." I snapped.

"Easy Misha, she is still Ailya." Gruush warned.

"I am a warrior I settle things by the blade." Misha responded flippantly.

Biting my lip, I thought about the problem, trying to ignore Misha as best I could.  "I think I can do it."

"Then try."  Misha ordered, and my anger flared even brighter, and for a moment I wanted to kill him and be done with it.

"One day, the blade will settle you."  I growled, then glanced at Silvara.  "I will need some time to pray." I said as I turned, moving towards my room.

"Aliya is not going anywhere." Misha called after me amusedly.  I slammed the door behind me.

I took a moment to collect myself and knelt to pray.  I had been praying for quite some time, when I heard the door creak open slowly, and Misha entered.  I glared up at him, as he said, "Aliya is doing as well as could be expected."

"Fine." I said detachedly. 

“Perhaps you have a moment?" Misha said, almost timidly, which gave me pause.  I nodded.

"What is it?"  He walked over and kneeled beside me and enveloped me in a hug.  I was stiff with shock for a moment, and then I hugged him back tightly, suddenly needing him so badly.

"How are you doing?" he whispered.

"As well as can be expected."  I answered wryly, my voice muffled by his shirt.

"Corellon will see us through, ma'sheira."  he said, and I felt a sudden surge of something at those words.

"Of course." I answered firmly.  "And if he does not, we will do it on our own."

"I do not doubt him." he replied, before kissing my forehead.

"Nor do I." I said, and smiled, though I am not sure I meant it.

Misha pulled back,  putting a hand on my stomach with a smile and asking "How is our child?"

I put my hand over his.  "He does not like me to eat.  But if his kicks are any indication, he is a strong one."

Misha smiled at that.  "A son..."

"Perhaps." I said, just before he kissed me.  I held him close, kissing him with a desperation I didn’t know I felt.  Almost as if I thought it would be the last time I would get to hold him.

He pulled back. "It does not matter.  It will be our child, and that all that matters."
I laughed as Misha kissed me yet again.  “What do you think you are doing?”

“We have some time... Karanaj is well," he said and I sat up in alarm.

“He is?"

"Yes...what is it?"

"If he is awake...has he seen Aliya?" I asked urgently.

Misha shrugged, and then blinked as understanding washed over him. "This will be bad..."

"That is an understatement." I said as we both jumped up, heading for the door.

We rushed into the common room just in time to hear Gruush say "Be careful, she's under a compulsion spell."

"Yes she is!!!" Misha said loudly, striding towards them.  "Step away from her Kara."

Karanaj looked back at him sadly, "You don't think I know that already?"

"Well, I still would like you to step back."  Misha said, taken aback at Kara’s words.  "Save the reunion for later.  I am sorry but it is for the best."

As I stood there, Silvara pressed a plate and cup into my hands, and I nodded my thanks and sat to eat.  Karanaj sighed and stood, still staring at Aliya.  "Come and eat Kara." I said.  "She will be free soon enough."  Silvara forced Misha to take plate and cup as well, shooing him towards the table.  Karanaj closed his eyes and turned finally, walking over to the table, grabbing his cup and plate on the way.

Karanaj sat, placing his food in front of him, picking at it.  I picked at my food as well, trying to select those things I thought I might keep down.  Misha placed his food on the table and watched Aliya, not eating.  Gruush ate quickly, and broke the awkward silence, saying "This is very good Silvara."

Silvara smiled at that.  "I am pleased you like it."

"Well, this is a pleasant meal." Misha said, and turned to Karanaj, "Kara..." he started to say, but stopped, as Gruush spoke to an old man, whom I had not even noticed. I assumed he was the wizard who had saved Kara, and ignored the conversation, finishing my food and moving to Aliya’s side, to begin my spell.  It took some time to complete, but finally, I felt something give way inside Aliya, and I stood, touching Aliya on the shoulder.  Only then did I notice the tears running down her face.  I glanced to Silvara and she nodded.

“It is gone,” she confirmed.  I pulled the gag from my sister's mouth, and cut her loose quickly.  Al the while, I spoke with Aliya mentally, asking her what was wrong.  She had difficulty explaining, but she told me that she had confided to Misha that during her long captivity, Kalanthor and Mantatlus had made her doubt which brother she loved, that they had brought her close to choosing Kalanthor over Karanaj.  She said that she still dreams of Kalanthor, and had been unsure what she would do were we ever faced with him again.  I asked if Kara knew this, and she said that only since her return had she admitted it to herself.  She had confided in Misha, and he had betrayed her, telling Karanaj everything.  I felt my anger at him swell again, as Aliya collapsed into my arms, weeping.

"What's wrong?" Gruush asked, sounding confused.

"Misha is a fool."  I hissed, as I pulled Aliya to her feet, not wanting the others to see her cry.

"That is not news." Gruush said, smiling at Misha, even as Misha said "Tell me something I don't know."  Their flippant attitude infuriated me even more.

"Aliya will be staying with me.  Misha can sleep in the stables."  I announced, as I guided Aliya from the room.  She pulled away from me, and said she must speak with Kara, so I waited in the hallway, in case she had need of me, and listened to the conversation in the common room.

"What did you do this time?"  Gruush growled.

"Who knows?" Misha quipped.  "Perhaps the stables have better company then my bedroom.”

"Do you know what is going on?" I heard Gruush ask Silvara.

"I have a pretty good idea." She responded grimly.

Gruush sounded confused.  "Would you let me in on it?"

"I would say Misha told Karanaj something Aliya did not wish him to know." She replied.

"Something that kara needed to know."  Misha said defensively.

"Something he needed to know from her!" Silvara snapped.

“People are too much for skirting around the truth."  Misha said arrogantly.  "She wouldn't tell him."

"So the great and all knowing Misha did it for her."  Silvara said bitingly.  "You cannot keep the peace in your own marriage, perhaps you should look to your own home before meddling in others."  The words hurt me, but I could not deny the truth in them.

"Why did you really tell him Misha?" Gruush asked.

"As I said before he needed to know, and I doubt his wife would tell him." Misha said, dismissively.

"You never gave her the chance." Silvara growled.  "She told  you, didn't she?  In trust?  And you betrayed her."

Stubbornly, Misha continued.  “I did what I believed was the right thing.  I never said for her to trust me."

Silvara answered quietly.  "If you had betrayed me in such a way, I would have killed you."

"I told her as much, that I did not trust her." Misha almost whined.

"Perhaps she was trying to change that." Silvara said grimly.

"I don't want her trust... all I need from her is to fulfill her role in the prophecy.”  The coldness in his voice shocked me.  He thinks only to use her.

"You alienate one sister, you alienate both." Silvara stated.

The wizard muttered. "You are more a fool than I thought."

"You know nothing about me." Misha fumed.

The wizard snorted.  "Don't I?

"And Vallia and I will reconcile, we always do." he continued, ignoring the old man.  Misha assumes too much, he takes me for granted, I cannot have that.

Quietly, I heard Silvara say  "Not this time."

"I know not who you are old man," Misha began threateningly.  "We have time to mend our wounds... for now we stay the course.  This is bigger then bruised egos and coarse words."

"If you do not learn to work together, to trust, you will fail."  said the old man softly.

"We must learn to trust each other before it is too late." Gruush wisely advised.

"I am trying."  Misha said importantly.

"Trying?  Bah!  You do not try." the old man snapped.

"I am done trying."  Misha gave up, like he always does, ready to run.  "If you will excuse me... I have a stable to tend to."

"What do you know of all this?" Gruush asked the wizard.

"Then you will fail." the wizard does not seem to hear Gruush.  "All of your duty....."

"i will not fail." Misha stated positively.

The wizard must have lost his patience at that point, because he shouted "SILENCE!" his voice thundering.  "Always you deny, always you refuse to listen!  FOOL!"

"I will not listen to words of failure." Misha stubbornly replied.  "Failure is not an option I can contemplate.  I have come too far to fail now.  All of us..."

"You will not listen to anything!" the wizard cut Misha off.  "And if you wish to succeed, you must contemplate failure."

"We have lost companions... many have died...."

"And it will all be for nothing if you persist in your folly." the wizard promised.

"Folly!" Misha exploded.  "I am a King in exile... what more folly is there then that?"

"You are holding this group apart.  You.  Misha Koldun." the wizard pronounced.  "You divide when you should unite.  You betray when you should trust."

"Fine.”  Misha said angrily.

"Listen to him Misha." Gruush implored.

"That is all you have to say?" the wizard asked.

"There is nothing let to say." Misha snarled.  "I have made mistakes that have nearly torn this group apart."

"You are a petulant little boy, too stubborn to listen to reason.  And you pout, while the world burns."

"I do not pout I am making a decision." Misha responded.

"Oh?" the old man said mockingly.  "You do not have a good track record at that, you know."

Misha ignored him.  "Gruush, you are the warrior but you are also the heart.  You have more compassion then any I have met. I leave them in your capable hands."

"So you are leaving then?  Turning your back on your duty?" the wizard said scornfully.

"I need time to reconcile the choices I have made."  Misha says quietly.  I listened, my heart breaking again, but I made no move to stop him, thinking it would be better if he were gone.

Gruush sounded concerned.  "We cannot succeed without you."

"I am not leaving, but I must take time to reflect on the poor choices I have made as of late." Misha responded.

"See that you do not take too long." the wizard admonished him.

"I shall not be too long." He replied, and I heard the door close.

"Perhaps he is not the one." the wizard commented.

"Perhaps." Silvara answered.

Gruush sighed.  “Impetuous fool."

"You are very smart, best-beloved." she said to Gruush.  I smiled at that.  At least I can be happy for him.  It’s all I have to be happy about, now.

"I am not worthy of that praise from one so great as you." Gruush said humbly.

The wizard snorted.  "Great?  Her?  Bah..."

"Yes, great." Gruush replied evenly.

"Your only fault is not taking enough credit, best-beloved." Silvara told Gruush.

"I don't deserve credit, I fail when I should easily succeed." Gruush answered.

The wizard coughed.  "Is there a place I can rest?"

"Just down the hall."  Silvara said.

"Thank you."  he said, and I heard him leave.

"I have never seen you fail best-beloved." she said tenderly.

Gruush chuckled "I had trouble with a single kobold, I was told it was quite funny to watch me miss him." 

"Ah, I see.  Well, everyone has an off day....even me." Silvara replied comfortingly.

"I doubt that." He laughed.

"You would be surprised." she responded.  They began to discuss the wizard, but I couldn’t hear them, because suddenly some rather….well….embarrassing noises were coming from Kara and Aliya’s room.  Soon I could not stand to stay outside their door any longer, and made my way back to the common room, red-faced.

They looked up as I entered and Gruush asked "Vallia, have Aliya & Kara forgiven each other?"

I glanced back at the hallway and nodded.  "I would say so, despite Misha's interference."

"Speaking of Misha, what about you two?" Gruush said.

"What about us?" I said guardedly.

"Will you two make up when he returns?" he probed.

"He betrayed my sister's trust." I said flatly.  "That is like betraying me."

"You knew that about Misha when you met, he can't be trusted with a secret."  Gruush argued.  “He didn't mean to hurt you."

"No?" I seethed.  "He meant to hurt Aliya.  And Karanaj."

"No, he actually thought he was doing good." Gruush corrected.

Silvara shook her head.  "I disagree.  I have seen the way he looks at Aliya.  He does not like her."

"Why would he want to hurt them?" Gruush sounded confused.

"Not them, just her." Silvara stated.

"Why hate her?" he asked.

"I don't know." she said sadly.

"I don't understand why he would hate her for no reason." Gruush pressed.

"Nor do I." answered Silvara.

Aliya entered just then, followed by Karanaj.  "Did I see food....I'm starving!" Silvara jumped up, smiling, and got Aliya a plate.  Karanaj sat, pulling Aliya over to sit next to him.  Aliya sat, giggling, and began to eat.  It hurt to watch them, and I turned away.  

“You wouldn't happen to have more food, would you? My appetite seems to have returned."  Karanaj smiled.

"Of course."  Silvara smiled back at him, and gave him a heaping plateful.

“Aliya, why does Misha dislike you so?” Gruush asked bluntly.  

She shrugged. "I don't know why he dislikes me so, except that perhaps I tell him truth."

Gruush states "We need him back." and Aliya snarled, even as he held up a hand, forestalling her oaths.  "I understand, but we need him to finish what we started."

Karanaj sighed, leaning over and kissing Aliya's cheek.   "Five ride forth." she said softly.

"Both of you need to get along for the sake of what we do." Gruush lectured.

"I have tried." Aliya lamented.  "He stabs me in the back at every turn.  He waits for only a chance to kill me."

"Unless we find out why he dislikes you and remedy the situation, we WILL fail."  Gruush sighed. "Now for the other matter, who put the compulsion spell on you and for what purpose?"

"Mantatlus, of course." she answered.  "I was to retrieve the sword and return to him."

Gruush glanced at the rest of us. "I am tired of him, we should do something about him before he causes more trouble."

"That's easier said than done." Karanaj observed.

"I agree, maybe Slartibartfast can help us." Gruush offered.

"Perhaps." Silvara cautioned.  "He does things for his own reasons."

"He seems to care if we succeed." Gruush said hopefully.

Misha entered then, he looked tired... but well.  My body tensed as he walked in, and it felt as though every nerve in my body was exposed.  Aliya frowned as Silvara fell silent.  He paused at the door. "I am sorry."  He glanced at Silvara.  “The wizard had to go.  He sends his thanks.”  He looked back at the rest of us.   "Again, I am sorry." He moved towards our room.  "I just need to grab a few things to make the stable nice and comfortable."

"Misha you need to stay and talk about this." Gruush said quietly.

"I said I was sorry, I was wrong." Misha replied softly.

"Wrong about what?"  asked Aliya.

Misha turned away. "Vallia and Aliya have all the right in the world to hold me in contempt for my actions.  I betrayed their trust."  Aliya looked surprised as Misha turned to gather his things.

"Why the sudden change of heart?" she asked.

Misha called back over his shoulder, "It is the right thing to do." as he continued down the hall.

"Everyone thinks you hate Aliya. Is this true?" Gruush yelled after him.

Misha returned after a few moments with his things in hand.  "I don't hate her."  I frowned at that.  "I dislike her.  We are different... we always will be."

"Why, what has she done?" inquired Gruush.

"She sees me as undeserving of Vallia.  Maybe she is right, maybe not." Misha shrugged.

Gruush turned to Aliya "Is this true?"

Misha slung his large satchel over his shoulder. "It isn't her fault. As I said before, I am at fault.  I have made bad decisions. She only looks out for her sister out of concern."

Gruush stood. "Stop, we have to work this out tonight. Running off to the stable solves nothing.  If we won't work together...all of us...there is no need to proceed further."

Misha dropped his bag on the floor. "I want to make this work, so I am doing my part to stay out of their way."

Aliya spoke, finally answering Gruush’s question.  "It is true...if he continues to put other things first."

"Before what? Speak clearly." Gruush commanded.

"Before i hurt Vallia again." Misha muttered.  "I must put her first before duty, faith and country."

"Aliya, do you put Karanaj before everything else? Vallia, do you put Misha before everything else?" Gruush looked at each of us in turn.

"Yes." I answered without hesitation, Aliya echoing me a second later.

"I put you all before myself."  Misha said, looking at Aliya.  "I have for some time now."  Aliya frowned at this.  "Frown all you want, Aliya.  I have and will continue to do so."

"We did not ask about the rest of us." Aliya responded.

"I don't care." Misha said, almost petulantly, as he dropped his satchel.  "Gruush is right.  We must all trust each other, first and foremost."  

Aliya stood as he spoke, and said through gritted teeth.  "I did." before she moved to leave the room. 

I knew my sister was right in her anger, and I stood as well.  "It is a mistake she will not make again."

"SIT DOWN ALIYA!" Gruush roared.  "THIS CONVERSATION IS NOT OVER!"

Misha smirked.  "Gruush is right. Leaving will solve nothing, Aliya."

Aliya stopped at the doorway, taking a deep breath.  "It will keep me from killing you."

A dangerous light flashed in Misha’s eyes, and my hand tightened on my sword.  "Will it?'

"We work this out tonight, or tomorrow we go our own way." Gruush declared.

Misha nodded. "Agreed."

Aliya snarled.  "Do so then.  Go your own way.  Prove yourselves untrustworthy yet again."

"Aliya, Misha is trying to bend, if you don't bend also there is no point on continuing." Gruush replied.

"Trying?  In what way?" She retorted.  "Still he attacks me every time I speak.  I have seen no remorse for betraying a trust I was hesitant to give him in the first place.  And still he cannot bring himself to say that he puts Vallia first."

"You also look for every opportunity to find fault with him." Gruush admonished her.

"Every opportunity?" She said wryly.  "Hardly."

"He has never, in either life, had to put someone above himself." Gruush glanced at Misha.  "Will you put Vallia ahead of yourself?"

"It is not above himself that concerns me." Aliya interjected before Misha could answer.

"I put you all before me." Misha replied.  "My concerns matter little to yours."

"And that is not the problem!" Aliya shouted.

"Then what is the problem?" Misha asked testily.

"He puts us before himself, but duty before us.  He would sacrifice us all to fulfill his duty."  Aliya spat.

I was feeling worse and worse with each passing moment, their words hitting me like bricks.  "I think,"  I said distinctly, "I'm going to be sick."

"That is what duty is sometimes." Gruush said to Aliya.

"Then the two of you are welcome to each other." she answered, as Karanaj pulled me away from the others, and Aliya turned to help.

"Karanaj can help her." Gruush ordered.

Aliya looked back at him.  "When did you become my master?"

"What do want from Misha?"  Gruush ignored her comment.

Their arguing pounded in my head as Aliya pulled back my hair, and I threw up into a bucket.

"Gruush, perhaps our words are wasted." I heard Misha say, and my stomach twisted again.

"I have heard few words from you." Aliya replied.

"In the morning, if things have not changed, we shall head for the Citadel and finish this ourselves." Misha continued, ignoring Aliya, and suddenly my feeling resolved themselves, snapping into place, and I knew what I must do.  "I know that is my destination." he finished.

"She was hurt by you very badly, that is hard to forgive." Gruush said to Misha.

“I know" Misha acknowledged.

"You must work hard to prove you can change and earn her trust, and Vallia's."

Misha nodded.  "I shall, but as it stands I am not welcome here.  In the morning I ride for the citadel."

I straightened at this, pushing Kara away.  "So you leave again?" I asked.

Misha nodded again. "I don't expect any of you to follow." he grabbed his satchel. "I am sorry Aliya... Vallia. I go for the sake of Aliya.  The four of you can manage to keep the peace."

"Go, then, if you wish, but we will not follow."  I said decisively.  "Run, Misha, I am done chasing you."

The fool nodded a third time. "I got to strike at the heart of the matter."

It has gotten more and more difficult to write as this entry goes on.  The pain is still too fresh, too raw.  I can pinpoint the moment when I began to have my doubts about Misha. It was that night, when I awoke, watching him with Noriya. I felt as though a part of me was dying that night, and a small piece of me has died every day since. I feel as though I carry a heart of stone in my chest. Perhaps it is from that the numbness arises.

For a long time, I felt numb.

The agony washed over me in waves when I realized what Aliya had seen all along: that Misha does not love me as I love him. For Misha, I would have turned my back on my people and my god, I would have betrayed them, I would have died. For Misha, I would have let the world burn...

Misha would not have allowed this, I see that now. He would have killed me to prevent it, so strong is his love for duty, so much has it enslaved him. I had forgotten that Misha was not an elf when we fell in love, that perhaps the transformation wrought on his body had not changed his soul. The love’s magic does not reside in him; it never did. He does not feel its pull, understand its need. I know now why my people look at elves that love humans with such pity in their eyes. It does not have to do with the shortness of their lifespan. It has to do with their nature.

It should not have been such a revelation, but the magic blinded me to the truth. The agony was there, beneath the surface. It had built with each passing day, but I had ignored it, pushed away the signs. The argument between Aliya and Misha is done. It would gall him to know that she bought him more time than he deserved, pushing him the way that she did. So intent was I on their bickering that I did not see the underlying cause. Too selfish was he and too involved in his duty to see that what Aliya did, she did out of love.

When finally I realized what I had been a fool to ignore for so long, I felt as though I was drowning in an ocean of red waves. For a brief moment, my hand tightened on my sword, and I wanted nothing more in the world than to strike Misha down. In that moment, I hated him with just as much passion as I had loved him. The agony disappeared as my rage threatened to overwhelm me. Red bordered my vision, and I was shaking as I stood, and nodded to Aliya, to let her know that finally I accepted the offer she had made. As she laid her hand on me, and gripped Kara’s shoulder, I looked Misha in the eye, for what I hope was the last time and said, "This marriage is over.  Goodbye."  I said softly.  His face was the last thing I saw as I felt a terrible wrenching in my stomach and knew that Aliya had transported us far from the dragon’s keep, far from Misha.

I had never imagined the torment of this. I feel as though my soul is on fire, as though my heart has been forged into stone. I remember something my mother told me once, long ago. She said that of the strongest love comes the purest hate. I understand that now.


----------



## Talindra (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, that brings the journals for Vallia current, now to start on Aliya *sighs*.  I have good word that I have shamed Karanaj and MIsha into doing journals as well.  Gruush appears to be a lost cause, but I suppose four out of five players isn't bad.  The game resumes this Friday, so journals for Vallia should be forthcoming on a weekly basis from now on.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

I always ha da soft spot for this storyhour


----------



## Talindra (Jun 25, 2003)

Perhaps I should devote some time to finish it, and then begin a new one with the new story I've begun.

I've always had a soft spot for this one too.


----------

